# Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xryXpK042pQ&feature=fvhl]YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I guess I hit a nerve. LOL or maybe ZO did.


----------



## skookerasbil

Not comprehended by a single k00k on this forum!!!! In fact, its the first time any of them are hearing it!!


----------



## editec

How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill

By party and region

*Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
The original House version:



..............................................Yeah- nay

Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)

Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
The Senate version:

Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
Nuff said?

Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.

What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.

The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.

For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.

Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.

They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.

As to the rest of you partisans?

You guys I don't get.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.



I think that point THE SOUTHERN DEMOCRATS was already made in the video NUF SAID. But you missed the rest by a billion miles. Demoicratcare for blacks as long as they vote for them.


----------



## editec

bigrebnc1775 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that point THE SOUTHERN DEMOCRATS was already made in the video NUF SAID. But you missed the rest by a billion miles. Demoicratcare for blacks as long as they vote for them.
Click to expand...

 
My point in posting the votes was to convey to you just what utter poppycock that video really was.

Of course the DEMS pander for Black votes. _Duh!_

Likewise that video is propaganda designed to pander to Blacks to get them to vote Republican.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that point THE SOUTHERN DEMOCRATS was already made in the video NUF SAID. But you missed the rest by a billion miles. Demoicratcare for blacks as long as they vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point in posting the votes was to convey to you just what utter poppycock that video really was.
> 
> Of course the DEMS pander for Black votes. _Duh!_
> 
> Likewise that video is propaganda designed to pander to Blacks to get them to vote Republican.
Click to expand...


Yep they pander to them by giving them hand outs which is not helping them at all. You want toi help them give them some lkand and let them take care of themself.


----------



## Yurt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that point THE SOUTHERN DEMOCRATS was already made in the video NUF SAID. But you missed the rest by a billion miles. *Demoicratcare for blacks as long as they vote for them*.
Click to expand...


very true....when they don't, the liberals and dems call them sellouts, uncle toms and jillian calls them self haters

the dems are racist and don't even know it


----------



## Modbert

If the OP bothered to listen history, he'd know why African Americans do not bother to vote for the GOP.

Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Although the phrase "Southern strategy" is often attributed to Nixon political strategist Kevin Phillips, he did not originate it,[1] but merely popularized it.[2] In an interview included in a 1970 New York Times article, he touched on its essence:
> 
> *From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. *That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.[3]



Michael Steele Acknowledges GOP Had &#8220;Southern Strategy&#8221; For Decades | The Plum Line



> A lot of people are pointing to a new set of remarks Michael Steele made about the Republican Party and race,* in which Steele acknowledged that the GOP hasnt given African Americans a reason to support the party.*
> 
> But I think folks are missing the real news in what Steele said. The RNC chairman also appeared to acknowledge that the GOP has had a race-based southern strategy *for four decades, *which is decidedly not a historical interpretation many Republicans agree with.


----------



## NYcarbineer

This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.

Well done.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Modbert said:


> If the OP bothered to listen history, he'd know why African Americans do not bother to vote for the GOP.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the phrase "Southern strategy" is often attributed to Nixon political strategist Kevin Phillips, he did not originate it,[1] but merely popularized it.[2] In an interview included in a 1970 New York Times article, he touched on its essence:
> 
> *From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. *That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.[3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Steele Acknowledges GOP Had Southern Strategy For Decades | The Plum Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people are pointing to a new set of remarks Michael Steele made about the Republican Party and race,* in which Steele acknowledged that the GOP hasnt given African Americans a reason to support the party.*
> 
> But I think folks are missing the real news in what Steele said. The RNC chairman also appeared to acknowledge that the GOP has had a race-based southern strategy *for four decades, *which is decidedly not a historical interpretation many Republicans agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's a fact.  Republicans learned that they could win while only getting 10% of the black vote, so they can effectively write it off.


----------



## Modbert

NYcarbineer said:


> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.



It reminds me when Rabbi said that any African American that wants to be hard-working needs to vote Republican while any African American that votes Democrat is obviously just wanting to play victim politics.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that point THE SOUTHERN DEMOCRATS was already made in the video NUF SAID. But you missed the rest by a billion miles. Demoicratcare for blacks as long as they vote for them.
Click to expand...


So I guess that means the Republicans don't care for minorities at all. That is verified by their demographics and party make up. The GOP is an older white party whose days are numbered if they can't appeal to a wider base of voters


----------



## maineman

funny..I  have found that a lot of left coast jews, especially attorneys, seems to hate black amercians and anything else even remotely democratic.  odd, don't you think, especially when juxtaposed with the jewish american vote nationally.


----------



## topspin

Anti semite


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.



Are you talking about the guy in the video? are you calling him a racist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Modbert said:


> If the OP bothered to listen history, he'd know why African Americans do not bother to vote for the GOP.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the phrase "Southern strategy" is often attributed to Nixon political strategist Kevin Phillips, he did not originate it,[1] but merely popularized it.[2] In an interview included in a 1970 New York Times article, he touched on its essence:
> 
> *From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. *That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.[3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Steele Acknowledges GOP Had &#8220;Southern Strategy&#8221; For Decades | The Plum Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people are pointing to a new set of remarks Michael Steele made about the Republican Party and race,* in which Steele acknowledged that the GOP hasn&#8217;t given African Americans a reason to support the party.*
> 
> But I think folks are missing the real news in what Steele said. The RNC chairman also appeared to acknowledge that the GOP has had a race-based &#8220;southern strategy&#8221; *for four decades, *which is decidedly not a historical interpretation many Republicans agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And if you would have watch any of the video it was explained, but as usual you looked at the title and went with your talking points.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Modbert said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me when Rabbi said that any African American that wants to be hard-working needs to vote Republican while any African American that votes Democrat is obviously just wanting to play victim politics.
Click to expand...


Complain to the man in the video


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.


Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> So I guess that means the Republicans don't care for minorities at all. That is verified by their demographics and party make up. The GOP is an older white party whose days are numbered if they can't appeal to a wider base of voters



Watch the video take off the obama blinders and learn for once


----------



## bigrebnc1775

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
Click to expand...


You must spread the rep around before giving daveman more reps.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that means the Republicans don't care for minorities at all. That is verified by their demographics and party make up. The GOP is an older white party whose days are numbered if they can't appeal to a wider base of voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the video take off the obama blinders and learn for once
Click to expand...


Sorry...I don't watch 18 min videos suggested by rightwingers.

If you have a point to make.....make it

Don't waste my time


----------



## Cuyo

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that means the Republicans don't care for minorities at all. That is verified by their demographics and party make up. The GOP is an older white party whose days are numbered if they can't appeal to a wider base of voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the video take off the obama blinders and learn for once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry...I don't watch 18 min videos suggested by rightwingers.
> 
> If you have a point to make.....make it
> 
> Don't waste my time
Click to expand...


I did.  The fella's entertaining, if nothing else.  There are some profound,* profound *flaws in his arguments, but it gives one a few things to chew on.  

What he spends virtually no time on is the Democratic and Republican parties of today.  The entire thing focuses on the past, including quite a bit that precedes the founding of the modern two parties; As far back as Jefferson.  He dissects Jefferson's views as some being "The Democratic side of him" and others being "The Republican side," a concept among several I found laughable in the film.

Good watch though, definitely entertaining.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The Republicans have made little effort to the get the votes of black Americans, while the Democrats have done everything they can to keep black Americans the lowest socioeconomic class in the country in order to keep their vote.

Frankly, I'm surprised that blacks haven't created their own third party.  With the way districts are gerrymandered they could certainly win some elections with a third party.


----------



## G.T.

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Republicans have made little effort to the get the votes of black Americans, while the *Democrats have done everything they can to keep black Americans the lowest socioeconomic class* in the country in order to keep their vote.
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised that blacks haven't created their own third party.  With the way districts are gerrymandered they could certainly win some elections with a third party.



How so?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that means the Republicans don't care for minorities at all. That is verified by their demographics and party make up. The GOP is an older white party whose days are numbered if they can't appeal to a wider base of voters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the video take off the obama blinders and learn for once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry...I don't watch 18 min videos suggested by rightwingers.
> 
> If you have a point to make.....make it
> 
> Don't waste my time
Click to expand...


Of course you didn't fear of the truth will always stop people who do not wish to learn the truth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cuyo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the video take off the obama blinders and learn for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...I don't watch 18 min videos suggested by rightwingers.
> 
> If you have a point to make.....make it
> 
> Don't waste my time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  The fella's entertaining, if nothing else.  There are some profound,* profound *flaws in his arguments, but it gives one a few things to chew on.
> 
> What he spends virtually no time on is the Democratic and Republican parties of today.  The entire thing focuses on the past, including quite a bit that precedes the founding of the modern two parties; As far back as Jefferson.  He dissects Jefferson's views as some being "The Democratic side of him" and others being "The Republican side," a concept among several I found laughable in the film.
> 
> Good watch though, definitely entertaining.
Click to expand...


Really profound flaws? Care to address some of those profound flaws that came from the perspective of a black man on the black race as to why they still vote for democrats


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
Click to expand...


That's the right's nuanced racism in a nutshell:

The Democrats are conning black Americans, but black Americans are too stupid to see through it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Modbert said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me when Rabbi said that any African American that wants to be hard-working needs to vote Republican while any African American that votes Democrat is obviously just wanting to play victim politics.
Click to expand...


Well, it also fits into another aspect of the standard fare we get from the right, i.e., that all that happens can somehow be explained in a story that is based on the 'right good left bad' mantra.

You see it everywhere.  No matter what happens, no matter what the event, the circumstance, 

the right comes up with a story that frames the whole thing in a right good left bad context.

That is, of course, the essence of what propaganda is.


----------



## zzzz

Republicans deep down know that the black people of this country will never vote Republican.  It is too ingrained in their culture and psyche to ever change.  The civil rights actions back in the 60s and Johnsons Great Society  helped to cement that loyalty and it has endured for over 50 years. The black kids learn early from their parents that the Democrats are the good guys and the Republicans are the enemy.  This is the same problem we are having with Islamic fundamentalists. The children are brainwashed into believing that to die and kill many for Allah is path to righteousness and they never doubt it. It would take a calamitous event to turn the black people away from the Democratic party.

Knowing this, why would anybody waste time on a lost cause? Maybe the Republicans can get a few blacks here and there. In the polarized political environment of today and the close electoral races this might make or break a presidential election. But in reality, the Hispanic people are the key to electing a Republican President.  If the Hispanic population starts to swing as a bloc towards the Democrats then forget it. White population is 66% of the US, Hispanic 15%, blacks 14%. Since half the people dont care who runs the country (dont vote) the other half gets to decide. But Hispanics tend to have higher turnout than either other bloc so they are the bigger prize. Democrats can win without a big Hispanic vote, the Republicans cannot.  They need the Hispanics to balance against the blacks. Once it is back in balance then Joe, the white blue collar worker (Are there any of them left?) can decide who runs the country.

Blacks (90%) will always vote Democrat! Just like death and taxes! But the key to power is through the Hispanics!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dwight Eisenhower got 39% of the black vote in 1956.  But he also lost the South.

Now, the GOP gets about 10% of the black vote (losing 80% of what Ike got) 

but they regularly win the South.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the right's nuanced racism in a nutshell:
> 
> The Democrats are conning black Americans, but black Americans are too stupid to see through it.
Click to expand...

As much as you'd like to think so, no.  

It's about who promises them the most goodies.


----------



## jillian

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the right's nuanced racism in a nutshell:
> 
> The Democrats are conning black Americans, but black Americans are too stupid to see through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as you'd like to think so, no.
> 
> It's about who promises them the most goodies.
Click to expand...


no it's not... it's about the 'southern strategy'.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me when Rabbi said that any African American that wants to be hard-working needs to vote Republican while any African American that votes Democrat is obviously just wanting to play victim politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it also fits into another aspect of the standard fare we get from the right, i.e., that all that happens can somehow be explained in a story that is based on the 'right good left bad' mantra.
> 
> You see it everywhere.  No matter what happens, no matter what the event, the circumstance,
> 
> the right comes up with a story that frames the whole thing in a right good left bad context.
> 
> That is, of course, the essence of what propaganda is.
Click to expand...

And that differs from your own propaganda...how exactly?


----------



## daveman

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the right's nuanced racism in a nutshell:
> 
> The Democrats are conning black Americans, but black Americans are too stupid to see through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as you'd like to think so, no.
> 
> It's about who promises them the most goodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it's not... it's about the 'southern strategy'.
Click to expand...

  Really?  Again, no.


----------



## jillian

daveman said:


> Really?  Again, no.



you expect people to support a group that takes a 'no' position on every single issue dealing with social justice?

you keep telling yourself it's not about the southern strategy.

someone might even believe you...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

G.T. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have made little effort to the get the votes of black Americans, while the *Democrats have done everything they can to keep black Americans the lowest socioeconomic class* in the country in order to keep their vote.
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised that blacks haven't created their own third party.  With the way districts are gerrymandered they could certainly win some elections with a third party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


The welfare state and the victim mentality.  Most of your urban ghettos are primarily populated with blacks living off of some type of welfare.  The inner city schools are crap, but the Democrats who predominantly control these areas refuse to allow school choice so parents can get their kids out of those schools and into better ones.  The Democratic Party constantly resorts to victimization claiming that minorities aren't able to achieve anything on their own without the government intervening for them.  Affirmative Action is an insult to minorities, in my opinion, because it tells them they aren't as capable as white people and so the standards have to be dumbed down for them.  

It's been 45 years since the Civil Rights Act was passed and blacks haven't improved economically one bit.  In fact, in some ways they are worse off.  For example, over 70% of black children are born out of wedlock without a father in their life.  However, you look at blacks who were born in foreign countries who have migrated here and they are typically better educated and have absolutely no problem building a successful life here in the states, which negates the myth that minorities are still being oppressed in this country due to latent racism.  They are being oppressed alright, but not by their neighbors, but by their own government that is claiming to "help" them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

jillian said:


> you expect people to support a group that takes a 'no' position on every single issue dealing with social justice?



Social justice is just a code word for social Marxism.  It's giving a "helpful" hand out to the minority by discriminating against the majority.  Discrimination is just as wrong regardless of who is on the receiving end.  Policies like that have no place in a country that is supposed to be about individual freedom and liberty.  But to answer your question, no I wouldn't expect them to vote against people who are trying to give them freebies at the expense of others.



> you keep telling yourself it's not about the southern strategy.



Republicans lost the vote of black Americans because of the southern strategy, but it is only one factor.  It is also their reluctance to support a welfare state and play into the hands of victim politics that has also kept them from receiving the votes of blacks.


----------



## topspin

It's which group has less klansman in it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me when Rabbi said that any African American that wants to be hard-working needs to vote Republican while any African American that votes Democrat is obviously just wanting to play victim politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also fits into another aspect of the standard fare we get from the right, i.e., that all that happens can somehow be explained in a story that is based on the 'right good left bad' mantra.
> 
> You see it everywhere.  No matter what happens, no matter what the event, the circumstance,
> 
> the right comes up with a story that frames the whole thing in a right good left bad context.
> 
> That is, of course, the essence of what propaganda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that differs from your own propaganda...how exactly?
Click to expand...


Because I don't do that.  At least you didn't deny the right does it.  lol


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the right's nuanced racism in a nutshell:
> 
> The Democrats are conning black Americans, but black Americans are too stupid to see through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as you'd like to think so, no.
> 
> It's about who promises* them *the most goodies.
Click to expand...


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## daveman

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Again, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you expect people to support a group that takes a 'no' position on every single issue dealing with social justice?
> 
> you keep telling yourself it's not about the southern strategy.
> 
> someone might even believe you...
Click to expand...

Ahhh.  "Social justice".  Taking things away from people who earned them and giving them to people who didn't.  

And you wonder why people say Democrats are buying the black vote?


----------



## editec

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that point THE SOUTHERN DEMOCRATS was already made in the video NUF SAID. But you missed the rest by a billion miles. Demoicratcare for blacks as long as they vote for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means the Republicans don't care for minorities at all. That is verified by their demographics and party make up. The GOP is an older white party whose days are numbered if they can't appeal to a wider base of voters
Click to expand...

 
My suggestion is that you _stop guessing_ and just accept the facts as they present themselves.

I note that the majority in BOTH PARTIES saw fit to pass the CIVIL RIGHTS bill of 1966.

The exceptions being found mostly in the voting patterns of_ both Southern Dems and Southern Reps._

Facts are persistently annoying, aren't they?

But when people ask us why the general consensus is that the OTHER is loaded with racists?

Well, historically we see there is some truth to that.

Personally I think that times have changed, and the average Southerner is no longer so obviously racist as he once most certainly was.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also fits into another aspect of the standard fare we get from the right, i.e., that all that happens can somehow be explained in a story that is based on the 'right good left bad' mantra.
> 
> You see it everywhere.  No matter what happens, no matter what the event, the circumstance,
> 
> the right comes up with a story that frames the whole thing in a right good left bad context.
> 
> That is, of course, the essence of what propaganda is.
> 
> 
> 
> And that differs from your own propaganda...how exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't do that.  At least you didn't deny the right does it.  lol
Click to expand...

You _don't_ do that?    Name something the right has done that you consider good.


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have made little effort to the get the votes of black Americans, while the *Democrats have done everything they can to keep black Americans the lowest socioeconomic class* in the country in order to keep their vote.
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised that blacks haven't created their own third party.  With the way districts are gerrymandered they could certainly win some elections with a third party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The welfare state and the victim mentality.  Most of your urban ghettos are primarily populated with blacks living off of some type of welfare.  The inner city schools are crap, but the Democrats who predominantly control these areas refuse to allow school choice so parents can get their kids out of those schools and into better ones.  The Democratic Party constantly resorts to victimization claiming that minorities aren't able to achieve anything on their own without the government intervening for them.  Affirmative Action is an insult to minorities, in my opinion, because it tells them they aren't as capable as white people and so the standards have to be dumbed down for them.
> 
> It's been 45 years since the Civil Rights Act was passed and blacks haven't improved economically one bit.  In fact, in some ways they are worse off.  For example, over 70% of black children are born out of wedlock without a father in their life.  However, you look at blacks who were born in foreign countries who have migrated here and they are typically better educated and have absolutely no problem building a successful life here in the states, which negates the myth that minorities are still being oppressed in this country due to latent racism.  They are being oppressed alright, but not by their neighbors, but by their own government that is claiming to "help" them.
Click to expand...


You have hit on several relevant points but none touch on what can be done to help struggling Americans whether they are black or white or hispanic. 
You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink. We can establish programs to help people but we can't force them to take advantage of them. It doesn't mean we shouldn't establish programs that help people escape poverty if every person doesn't take advantage. Millions of people...black, white and hispanic have benefitted from these programs. Many have gone on to distinguished careers

The black community has serious problems. Most are of their own making. The breakdown of the black family structure is the leading cause of poverty among blacks. However, it is something that Government can't fix. It will have to be resolved within the communities themselves


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the right's nuanced racism in a nutshell:
> 
> The Democrats are conning black Americans, but black Americans are too stupid to see through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as you'd like to think so, no.
> 
> It's about who promises* them *the most goodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


I'll point you to jillian's "social justice" post.


----------



## skookerasbil

Most blacks live in urban area's and most since the 1960's are on government assistance. They will ALWAYS blindly vote Democrat in every election, case closed. The GOP hopes to lop off a few % points amongst the enlightened who see that the Democrat party has a vested interest in keeping African Americans down and helpless.

I remember back in the summer of 2008.........they interviewed a bunch of black women in the midwest. All thought Obama was going to pay for their mortgage, new kitchens, car etc..............
I thought, "HOLY MOTHER OF GOD".................


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

editec said:


> Personally I think that times have changed, and the average Southerner is no longer so obviously racist as he once most certainly was.



I live here and that is correct.  The idea of the southern U.S. being this hostile racist environment is an antiquated stereotype 30 years out of date.  Having grown up in the northeast I can accurately say that I heard more racist language in Boston than I have ever heard down here.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rightwinger said:


> You have hit on several relevant points but none touch on what can be done to help struggling Americans whether they are black or white or hispanic.
> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink. We can establish programs to help people but we can't force them to take advantage of them. It doesn't mean we shouldn't establish programs that help people escape poverty if every person doesn't take advantage. Millions of people...black, white and hispanic have benefitted from these programs. Many have gone on to distinguished careers
> 
> The black community has serious problems. Most are of their own making. The breakdown of the black family structure is the leading cause of poverty among blacks. However, it is something that Government can't fix. It will have to be resolved within the communities themselves



I agree that these issues have to be resolved in the communities, but it doesn't seem to be happening.  The government can push it along by scaling back the welfare state and forcing people to start doing more to take care of themselves and act more responsibly.  There should be a lifetime limit to how long someone can be on welfare.  They should be required to have some kind of employment, even if only part time, and to provide proof that they are actively working to get off the system.  I also think regular drug testing should be mandatory and at the very least no additional children should be paid for once someone is on the dole.  Personally, I would take it even further and restrict people who have had children out of wedlock to even be allowed access to government help in the first place, as that is the number one cause of poverty.  People would think a lot harder before they have those 15 minutes of passion.

Welfare should only be there for people who have temporarily fallen on hard times, not to people who engineered their life to live off of it through shear irresponsibility.


----------



## maineman

skookerasbil said:


> Most blacks live in urban area's and *most since the 1960's are on government assistance.*




please provide a link to data that proves that allegation or kindly retract it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that times have changed, and the average Southerner is no longer so obviously racist as he once most certainly was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live here and that is correct.  The idea of the southern U.S. being this hostile racist environment is an antiquated stereotype 30 years out of date.  Having grown up in the northeast I can accurately say that I heard more racist language in Boston than I have ever heard down here.
Click to expand...


Nice reply. I haven't lived up north, but I have lived around some New England yankee's, and have dated a woman from Boston for a short time. It was Nig.... this and nig.... that made me sick.


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as you'd like to think so, no.
> 
> It's about who promises* them *the most goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point you to jillian's "social justice" post.
Click to expand...


Why?  So you can sound stupid twice?


----------



## rikules

bigrebnc1775 said:


> YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats



for the life of me I can NOT understand why blacks are not more inclined to join the party of people who believe blacks are all lazy shiftless criminals who refuse to work and want everything handed to them on a silver platter


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point you to jillian's "social justice" post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can sound stupid twice?
Click to expand...


Are you making the case that the word "them" is racist?

Is that _really_ all you have?


----------



## daveman

rikules said:


> for the life of me I can NOT understand why blacks are not more inclined to join the party of people who believe blacks are all lazy shiftless criminals who refuse to work and want everything handed to them on a silver platter



It's funny when people think their bigotries are true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point you to jillian's "social justice" post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can sound stupid twice?
Click to expand...


Dave is Einstein compared to you, so actually where does that put you junior?


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point you to jillian's "social justice" post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can sound stupid twice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you making the case that the word "them" is racist?
> 
> Is that _really_ all you have?
Click to expand...


Yes because the central theme of this thread is that there is something peculiar about blacks, something particular to their race, that causes them to vote en masse for a certain party mainly because it will get them 'handouts'.  That would by definition be a racist sentiment.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can sound stupid twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making the case that the word "them" is racist?
> 
> Is that _really_ all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because the central theme of this thread is that there is something peculiar about blacks, something particular to their race, that causes them to vote en masse for a certain party mainly because it will get them 'handouts'.  That would by definition be a racist sentiment.
Click to expand...


So you are calling the person in the video a racist? Is that what you are doing? It has been said that when people are allowed they will vote themself as many benifits as they can. Democrats give a little so they can stay in power.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making the case that the word "them" is racist?
> 
> Is that _really_ all you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the central theme of this thread is that there is something peculiar about blacks, something particular to their race, that causes them to vote en masse for a certain party mainly because it will get them 'handouts'.  That would by definition be a racist sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are calling the person in the video a racist? Is that what you are doing? It has been said that when people are allowed they will vote themself as many benifits as they can. Democrats give a little so they can stay in power.
Click to expand...


Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts.  By definition a handout.  Bush did exactly the same thing.

How did those 2 get elected?  THEY didn't win the black vote.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the central theme of this thread is that there is something peculiar about blacks, something particular to their race, that causes them to vote en masse for a certain party mainly because it will get them 'handouts'.  That would by definition be a racist sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling the person in the video a racist? Is that what you are doing? It has been said that when people are allowed they will vote themself as many benifits as they can. Democrats give a little so they can stay in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts.  By definition a handout.  Bush did exactly the same thing.
> 
> How did those 2 get elected?  THEY didn't win the black vote.
Click to expand...


*Again are you calling the person in the video a racist?*
Oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling the person in the video a racist? Is that what you are doing? It has been said that when people are allowed they will vote themself as many benifits as they can. Democrats give a little so they can stay in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts.  By definition a handout.  Bush did exactly the same thing.
> 
> How did those 2 get elected?  THEY didn't win the black vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again are you calling the person in the video a racist?*
> Oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?
Click to expand...


It's your money?  Whose 10 trillion dollar debt is it?

And while we're on the subject, why do Jewish-Americans mostly vote Democratic?  Are they looking for free cheese too??


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling the person in the video a racist? Is that what you are doing? It has been said that when people are allowed they will vote themself as many benifits as they can. Democrats give a little so they can stay in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts.  By definition a handout.  Bush did exactly the same thing.
> 
> How did those 2 get elected?  THEY didn't win the black vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again are you calling the person in the video a racist?*
> Oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?
Click to expand...


Tax cuts are a handout if they bring taxes below the amount needed to pay for the government spending you're getting.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

NYcarbineer said:


> Tax cuts are a handout if they bring taxes below the amount needed to pay for the government spending you're getting.



In order for you to believe that tax cuts are a hand out you have to believe that every single dollar you earn at your job does not belong to you, but rather belongs to the government and they are just nice enough to give you what is in your paycheck.

Is that what you believe?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts.  By definition a handout.  Bush did exactly the same thing.
> 
> How did those 2 get elected?  THEY didn't win the black vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again are you calling the person in the video a racist?*
> Oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your money?  Whose 10 trillion dollar debt is it?
> 
> And while we're on the subject, why do Jewish-Americans mostly vote Democratic?  Are they looking for free cheese too??
Click to expand...


Are you stupid? What are you thinking? to question who's money is who's? If I earn it moron it is my money. It belongs to no one but me. This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.
As for your other question I woiuld not know why jew vote democrat but I bet 75% in 2012 will not be voting democrat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts.  By definition a handout.  Bush did exactly the same thing.
> 
> How did those 2 get elected?  THEY didn't win the black vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again are you calling the person in the video a racist?*
> Oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax cuts are a handout if they bring taxes below the amount needed to pay for the government spending you're getting.
Click to expand...


Stalin doesn't live here Castro doesn't live here Moa doesn't live here. Tax cuts are not a handout. To think such a thing is to say the government own's my money.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.



Actually, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If I earn it moron it is my money. It belongs to no one but me. This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.



if you chose to live in a democratic society where majority rules, then, if the majority says that the citizens will pay taxes, then, by God, you WILL pay taxes and if you don't LIKE the way the government spends the money it collects from you, you have a couple of options:

1. You can become politically active and try to elect people who think like you who will change the way the government collects and spends tax dollars

2.  you can fucking move somewhere else... and don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out

Until then, the majority will spend the money they collect from you any fucking way they want to. sorry.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's exactly what it is.
Click to expand...


Taz I'm talking about the money I earn versus what the moron from the north was saying. My money is not a community chest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I earn it moron it is my money. It belongs to no one but me. This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you chose to live in a democratic society where majority rules, then, if the majority says that the citizens will pay taxes, then, by God, you WILL pay taxes and if you don't LIKE the way the government spends the money it collects from you, you have a couple of options:
> 
> 1. You can become politically active and try to elect people who think like you who will change the way the government collects and spends tax dollars
> 
> 2.  you can fucking move somewhere else... and don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out
> 
> Until then, the majority will spend the money they collect from you any fucking way they want to. sorry.
Click to expand...


Let's keep what I said in context to what was said to me.


> Quote: Originally Posted by NYcarbineer
> 
> Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts. By definition a handout. Bush did exactly the same thing.


"Oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?"


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I earn it moron it is my money. It belongs to no one but me. This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you chose to live in a democratic society where majority rules, then, if the majority says that the citizens will pay taxes, then, by God, you WILL pay taxes and if you don't LIKE the way the government spends the money it collects from you, you have a couple of options:
> 
> 1. You can become politically active and try to elect people who think like you who will change the way the government collects and spends tax dollars
> 
> 2.  you can fucking move somewhere else... and don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out
> 
> Until then, the majority will spend the money they collect from you any fucking way they want to. sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's keep what I said in context to what was said to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by NYcarbineer
> 
> Reagan gave Americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts. By definition a handout. Bush did exactly the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?"
Click to expand...


The government has had a progressive income tax system since income taxes were first instituted at the beginning of the LAST century.  The top marginal tax rate used to be WAY higher than it was during the Clinton years and LOTS of folks made a shitload of money and amassed enormous fortunes... when the Bush administration cut the marginal tax rate for the richest it had the same exact practical effect as giving them BACK something that they hadn't had before.

And as I said, if you don't LIKE living in a democratic society where the majority rules, please feel free to leave.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you chose to live in a democratic society where majority rules, then, if the majority says that the citizens will pay taxes, then, by god, you will pay taxes and if you don't like the way the government spends the money it collects from you, you have a couple of options:
> 
> 1. You can become politically active and try to elect people who think like you who will change the way the government collects and spends tax dollars
> 
> 2.  You can fucking move somewhere else... And don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out
> 
> Until then, the majority will spend the money they collect from you any fucking way they want to. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's keep what i said in context to what was said to me.
> 
> 
> 
> quote: Originally posted by nycarbineer
> 
> reagan gave americans a huge tax cut although he knew it couldn't be paid for with spending cuts. By definition a handout. Bush did exactly the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the government has had a progressive income tax system since income taxes were first instituted at the beginning of the last century.  The top marginal tax rate used to be way higher than it was during the clinton years and lots of folks made a shitload of money and amassed enormous fortunes... When the bush administration cut the marginal tax rate for the richest it had the same exact practical effect as giving them back something that they hadn't had before.
> 
> And as i said, if you don't like living in a democratic society where the majority rules, please feel free to leave.
Click to expand...


One more time for the feeble in mind "tax cuts are not a handout"
I am willing to bet when the republicans are in charge you will be saying this is a Republic so to keep the majority from running roughshod on the minority party being the democrats will be the minority party.


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's keep what i said in context to what was said to me.
> 
> "oh and fucking tax cuts are not a handout. How can a tax cut be a handout when it's my money that is being taxed?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the government has had a progressive income tax system since income taxes were first instituted at the beginning of the last century.  The top marginal tax rate used to be way higher than it was during the clinton years and lots of folks made a shitload of money and amassed enormous fortunes... When the bush administration cut the marginal tax rate for the richest it had the same exact practical effect as giving them back something that they hadn't had before.
> 
> And as i said, if you don't like living in a democratic society where the majority rules, please feel free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time for the feeble in mind "tax cuts are not a handout"
> I am willing to bet when the republicans are in charge you will be saying this is a Republic so to keep the majority from running roughshod on the minority party being the democrats will be the minority party.
Click to expand...


giving a rich guy back money that he had been rightfully paying in taxes IS a handout.

YOu being willing to bet something absurd like that is of no interest to me.  When the republicans had control, they cut taxes for the wealthiest. Democrats decided that, when we got back in control, we'd let those temporary tax cuts expire as the republicans planned for them to when they passed them in the first place.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the government has had a progressive income tax system since income taxes were first instituted at the beginning of the last century.  The top marginal tax rate used to be way higher than it was during the clinton years and lots of folks made a shitload of money and amassed enormous fortunes... When the bush administration cut the marginal tax rate for the richest it had the same exact practical effect as giving them back something that they hadn't had before.
> 
> And as i said, if you don't like living in a democratic society where the majority rules, please feel free to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time for the feeble in mind "tax cuts are not a handout"
> I am willing to bet when the republicans are in charge you will be saying this is a Republic so to keep the majority from running roughshod on the minority party being the democrats will be the minority party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> giving a rich guy back money that he had been rightfully paying in taxes IS a handout.
> 
> You being willing to bet something absurd like that is of no interest to me.  When the republicans had control, they cut taxes for the wealthiest. Democrats decided that, when we got back in control, we'd let those temporary tax cuts expire as the republicans planned for them to when they passed them in the first place.
Click to expand...


What country do you really live in? This is America If you earn money isn't it yourt money? If your money is taxed and then you are given a tax cut do you still call that a handout? How can your money you earned and not taken from you be a handout? 
Your concept of thinking and the moron from thew north  concept of thinking can only be found in country's like China Russia, cuba noirth korea and other communist governed country's


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time for the feeble in mind "tax cuts are not a handout"
> I am willing to bet when the republicans are in charge you will be saying this is a Republic so to keep the majority from running roughshod on the minority party being the democrats will be the minority party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giving a rich guy back money that he had been rightfully paying in taxes IS a handout.
> 
> You being willing to bet something absurd like that is of no interest to me.  When the republicans had control, they cut taxes for the wealthiest. Democrats decided that, when we got back in control, we'd let those temporary tax cuts expire as the republicans planned for them to when they passed them in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What country do you really live in? This is America If you earn money isn't it yourt money? If your money is taxed and then you are given a tax cut do you still call that a handout? How can your money you earned and not taken from you be a handout?
> Your concept of thinking and the moron from thew north  concept of thinking can only be found in country's like China Russia, cuba noirth korea and other communist governed country's
Click to expand...


I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate. 

I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I earn it moron it is my money. It belongs to no one but me. This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you chose to live in a democratic society where majority rules, then, if the majority says that the citizens will pay taxes, then, by God, you WILL pay taxes and if you don't LIKE the way the government spends the money it collects from you, you have a couple of options:
> 
> 1. You can become politically active and try to elect people who think like you who will change the way the government collects and spends tax dollars
> 
> 2.  you can fucking move somewhere else... and don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out
> 
> Until then, the majority will spend the money they collect from you any fucking way they want to. sorry.
Click to expand...


We are not a democracy where majority rules.  We are a representative republic in which there are checks and balances on the various chambers of government to prevent majority rule.  The Founders feared a straight majority rule democracy because of people like yourself.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a fucking community chest for freeloaders to stick their fucking hands in it to get my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taz I'm talking about the money I earn versus what the moron from the north was saying. My money is not a community chest.
Click to expand...


I know what you're talking about and you're wrong.  Your money is taken from you in the form of witholding and it is redistributed to other people.  I am not defending that or saying it should be that way, but it is has become that way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving a rich guy back money that he had been rightfully paying in taxes IS a handout.
> 
> You being willing to bet something absurd like that is of no interest to me.  When the republicans had control, they cut taxes for the wealthiest. Democrats decided that, when we got back in control, we'd let those temporary tax cuts expire as the republicans planned for them to when they passed them in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What country do you really live in? This is America If you earn money isn't it yourt money? If your money is taxed and then you are given a tax cut do you still call that a handout? How can your money you earned and not taken from you be a handout?
> Your concept of thinking and the moron from thew north  concept of thinking can only be found in country's like China Russia, cuba noirth korea and other communist governed country's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.
Click to expand...


I am going to be honest with you, you are a fucking moron. a tax cut is not a handout if it my money that I am getting back.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

maineman said:


> The government has had a progressive income tax system since income taxes were first instituted at the beginning of the LAST century.  The top marginal tax rate used to be WAY higher than it was during the Clinton years and LOTS of folks made a shitload of money and amassed enormous fortunes... when the Bush administration cut the marginal tax rate for the richest it had the same exact practical effect as giving them BACK something that they hadn't had before.



Nothing was given back to them because you can't give back something you didn't take in the first place.  They earned the money, not the government.  After taxes were cut, the government took less, they did not give them something back. 

And Bush cut taxes for everybody, not just the richest.  The lowest tax bracket was eliminated and the poorest taxpayers were moved completely off the roles.  Tax collections from the wealthiest actually increased after the marginal tax rates were cut.  When you need to lie in order to make your point it makes others suspicious that perhaps you have no point at all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's exactly what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz I'm talking about the money I earn versus what the moron from the north was saying. My money is not a community chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you're talking about and you're wrong.  Your money is taken from you in the form of witholding and it is redistributed to other people.  I am not defending that or saying it should be that way, but it is has become that way.
Click to expand...


I stand corrected. but my point is and has always been if I am given a tax cut it is not a handout when it's my money that is given back to me.


----------



## Dr Grump

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We are not a democracy where majority rules.  We are a representative republic in which there are checks and balances on the various chambers of government to prevent majority rule.  The Founders feared a straight majority rule democracy because of people like yourself.



I hope you weren't saying that with a straight face....


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taz I'm talking about the money I earn versus what the moron from the north was saying. My money is not a community chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're talking about and you're wrong.  Your money is taken from you in the form of witholding and it is redistributed to other people.  I am not defending that or saying it should be that way, but it is has become that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. but my point is and has always been if I am given a tax cut it is not a handout when it's my money that is given back to me.
Click to expand...


You think that isn't taken into account when company's set salaries?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're talking about and you're wrong.  Your money is taken from you in the form of witholding and it is redistributed to other people.  I am not defending that or saying it should be that way, but it is has become that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. but my point is and has always been if I am given a tax cut it is not a handout when it's my money that is given back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that isn't taken into account when company's set salaries?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What are you talking about?



Let's say you earn $75,000 a year. Do you think if they got rid of the tax regime and you paid NO tax, that same salary would be on offer? No. It is built in to your salary....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you earn $75,000 a year. Do you think if they got rid of the tax regime and you paid NO tax, that same salary would be on offer? No. It is built in to your salary....
Click to expand...


What? What does that have to do with my pay check?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Dr Grump said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy where majority rules.  We are a representative republic in which there are checks and balances on the various chambers of government to prevent majority rule.  The Founders feared a straight majority rule democracy because of people like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you weren't saying that with a straight face....
Click to expand...


What I said is factually accurate.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you earn $75,000 a year. Do you think if they got rid of the tax regime and you paid NO tax, that same salary would be on offer? No. It is built in to your salary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? What does that have to do with my pay check?
Click to expand...


Everything. You like to make out that every cent you earn belongs to you. It doesn't. You also make out that anybody who takes your money via tax is to the left of Vladimir Lenin. They're not. If you want to live in a civilised society you pay taxes. It pays for things. Some things you don't like paying for. Fair enough. Same. But what I do is, when it comes to election time, I vote out the idiots who I think are being frivilous with my tax dollars.

You also seem to think that if you get money back, it was yours already. It wasn't. Most of it was. And what does it have to do with your paycheck? The only thing I give a shit about is my take home pay. When my boss says you'll get $1,500 a week before tax, it means nothing to me, only my disposable income does. And, if you think your paycheck would be the same as it is now WITHOUT being taxed, you're dreaming....


----------



## Dr Grump

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy where majority rules.  We are a representative republic in which there are checks and balances on the various chambers of government to prevent majority rule.  The Founders feared a straight majority rule democracy because of people like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you weren't saying that with a straight face....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said is factually accurate.
Click to expand...


I'd disagree. I would say what is written down is factually correct. What actually happens is not....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Dr Grump said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you weren't saying that with a straight face....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is factually accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd disagree. I would say what is written down is factually correct. What actually happens is not....
Click to expand...


What is written down is that we are a representative republic in which there are checks and balances on the various chambers of government to prevent majority rule.  You can disagree if you like, but I suggest you go back to high school.


----------



## Dr Grump

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is factually accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd disagree. I would say what is written down is factually correct. What actually happens is not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is written down is that we are a representative republic in which there are checks and balances on the various chambers of government to prevent majority rule.  You can disagree if you like, but I suggest you go back to high school.
Click to expand...


I'm not disagreeing with you. See the second sentence in my last post to you. I'm saying in practical terms it has any but checks and balances, and would argue in fact, it is one of the worst forms of government in the western world....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you earn $75,000 a year. Do you think if they got rid of the tax regime and you paid NO tax, that same salary would be on offer? No. It is built in to your salary....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? What does that have to do with my pay check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything. You like to make out that every cent you earn belongs to you. It doesn't. You also make out that anybody who takes your money via tax is to the left of Vladimir Lenin. They're not. If you want to live in a civilised society you pay taxes. It pays for things. Some things you don't like paying for. Fair enough. Same. But what I do is, when it comes to election time, I vote out the idiots who I think are being frivilous with my tax dollars.
> 
> You also seem to think that if you get money back, it was yours already. It wasn't. Most of it was. And what does it have to do with your paycheck? The only thing I give a shit about is my take home pay. When my boss says you'll get $1,500 a week before tax, it means nothing to me, only my disposable income does. And, if you think your paycheck would be the same as it is now WITHOUT being taxed, you're dreaming....
Click to expand...


I can settle the whole damn thing I can quite my job and work for cash then whos money is it? MINE. And believe me I am very capible of doing that I have a trade that people need I have a skill. I wished more people would do it.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I can settle the whole damn thing I can quite my job and work for cash then whos money is it? MINE. And believe me I am very capible of doing that I have a trade that people need I have a skill. I wished more people would do it.



Go and do it then....

...just make sure you don't use any roads, parks, utilities that taxes have paid for.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can settle the whole damn thing I can quite my job and work for cash then whos money is it? MINE. And believe me I am very capible of doing that I have a trade that people need I have a skill. I wished more people would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go and do it then....
> 
> ...just make sure you don't use any roads, parks, utilities that taxes have paid for.....
Click to expand...


Fuck you I will use them if I chose. I earned it call it back pay for services rendered.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can sound stupid twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making the case that the word "them" is racist?
> 
> Is that _really_ all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because the central theme of this thread is that there is something peculiar about blacks, something particular to their race, that causes them to vote en masse for a certain party mainly because it will get them 'handouts'.  That would by definition be a racist sentiment.
Click to expand...

I believe what you meant to say was, "Yes, because you're a conservative, and conservatives are racist, so everything you say is racist.  Neener neener!"

Sooo...you got nothin'.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> And as I said, if you don't LIKE living in a democratic society where the majority rules, please feel free to leave.


Funny how that sentiment doesn't apply to the left's pet issues like gay marriage, huh?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.


Then you believe ALL money belongs to the government.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you believe ALL money belongs to the government.
Click to expand...


you clearly don't have a fucking CLUE as to what I believe.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said, if you don't LIKE living in a democratic society where the majority rules, please feel free to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how that sentiment doesn't apply to the left's pet issues like gay marriage, huh?
Click to expand...


who said that didn't apply?  I firmly believe in majority rule along with the protection of the rights of the minority.  If you don't WANT to marry another man, I think you should have every right to NOT do so.  Absolutely.  With regards to taxation, if you don't WANT to pay your fair share of taxes, then, by all means don't.  And when we come to throw your scofflaw ass in jail, don't whine either.


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What country do you really live in? This is America If you earn money isn't it yourt money? If your money is taxed and then you are given a tax cut do you still call that a handout? How can your money you earned and not taken from you be a handout?
> Your concept of thinking and the moron from thew north  concept of thinking can only be found in country's like China Russia, cuba noirth korea and other communist governed country's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to be honest with you, you are a fucking moron. a tax cut is not a handout if it my money that I am getting back.
Click to expand...


semantics.

nice how you avoided the substance of my post.... 

that would suggest that it might be YOU who is the "fucking moron"


----------



## GHook93

I watched the entire clip, that was awesome!



bigrebnc1775 said:


> YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you believe ALL money belongs to the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you clearly don't have a fucking CLUE as to what I believe.
Click to expand...


Yes we do.  You told us.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

maineman said:


> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.



Bullshit.  I guarantee you that your father never paid anywhere near that rate.  He found the loopholes that allowed him to get away with paying far less, just like every other person does.  I also assure you that having a 90% tax obligation did not satisfy him in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Tech_Esq

editec said:


> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.



Why was the Civil Rights Act of 1956 blocked and who was responsible for blocking it?

Why was the Civil Rights Act of 1958 blocked and who was responsible for blocking it?

Get real.


----------



## maineman

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  I guarantee you that your father never paid anywhere near that rate.  He found the loopholes that allowed him to get away with paying far less, just like every other person does.  I also assure you that having a 90% tax obligation did not satisfy him in any way, shape, or form.
Click to expand...

point one.  you can't guarantee SHIT about MY father.  got it?  good.

my father paid all the tax that he was legally required to pay in an era where the marginal tax rate was nearly triple what it is today... and he still made a shitload of money and paid to have three of his four kids go to college. (I went to a service academy and didn't NEED his help)  Would he have been HAPPIER if his tax rate were lower?  I think he probably would, but NOT if he knew that, by getting more than he needed, many Americans would have had to get by with less than they needed.  My dad was an extremely altruistic liberal democrat.  I am quite proud of him for that.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you believe ALL money belongs to the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you clearly don't have a fucking CLUE as to what I believe.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to wonder if you do...


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said, if you don't LIKE living in a democratic society where the majority rules, please feel free to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how that sentiment doesn't apply to the left's pet issues like gay marriage, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said that didn't apply?  I firmly believe in majority rule along with the protection of the rights of the minority.  If you don't WANT to marry another man, I think you should have every right to NOT do so.  Absolutely.  With regards to taxation, if you don't WANT to pay your fair share of taxes, then, by all means don't.  And when we come to throw your scofflaw ass in jail, don't whine either.
Click to expand...

  Hey, you know what?  Your tax dollars funded Bush's illegal war of choice for oil based on lies.


----------



## topspin

back in the days of 70% ish marginal rates, credit card interest was deductable as was car lone interest. So giving the marginal rate without the effective rate is faux histeria.


----------



## Yurt

topspin said:


> back in the days of 70% ish marginal rates, credit card interest was deductable as was car *lone* interest. So giving the marginal rate without the effective rate is faux histeria.



thats beyond a simple misspelling like your other misspellings...that is pure uneducated stupidness 

no way you have an mba and don't know how to spell loan


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> back in the days of 70% ish marginal rates, credit card interest was deductable as was car *lone* interest. So giving the marginal rate without the effective rate is faux histeria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats beyond a simple misspelling like your other misspellings...that is pure uneducated stupidness
> 
> no way you have an mba and don't know how to spell loan
Click to expand...


spelling nazi!  Somebody got billed for THAT bit of pettiness!

did you know that Einstein was an atrocious speller?  I bet you'd call him uneducated and stupid as well, eh yurt?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how that sentiment doesn't apply to the left's pet issues like gay marriage, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said that didn't apply?  I firmly believe in majority rule along with the protection of the rights of the minority.  If you don't WANT to marry another man, I think you should have every right to NOT do so.  Absolutely.  With regards to taxation, if you don't WANT to pay your fair share of taxes, then, by all means don't.  And when we come to throw your scofflaw ass in jail, don't whine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, you know what?  Your tax dollars funded Bush's illegal war of choice for oil based on lies.
Click to expand...


you're absolutely right.  And as disappointed as I am about that, I know that elections have consequences and because he "won" the election, he got to call the shots... shame on us for not putting up better candidates.  You guys know how that feels now.


----------



## Yurt

maineman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> back in the days of 70% ish marginal rates, credit card interest was deductable as was car *lone* interest. So giving the marginal rate without the effective rate is faux histeria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats beyond a simple misspelling like your other misspellings...that is pure uneducated stupidness
> 
> no way you have an mba and don't know how to spell loan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spelling nazi!  Somebody got billed for THAT bit of pettiness!
> 
> did you know that Einstein was an atrocious speller?  I bet you'd call him uneducated and stupid as well, eh yurt?
Click to expand...


oh look...the obsessed stalker rears his ugly head

too bad for you that lone and loan is not just a simple misspelling, it is gross misspelling, especially for one who claims to have an mba


----------



## topspin

yurtsie the guy who posed as a lawyer on another board is spellchecking now.
  Must be slow day on the client list. Lets ask the ambulances to slow down.


----------



## Yurt

topspin said:


> yurtsie the guy who posed as a lawyer on another board is spellchecking now.
> Must be slow day on the client list. Lets ask the ambulances to slow down.



do you need me to "lone" you money again


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said that didn't apply?  I firmly believe in majority rule along with the protection of the rights of the minority.  If you don't WANT to marry another man, I think you should have every right to NOT do so.  Absolutely.  With regards to taxation, if you don't WANT to pay your fair share of taxes, then, by all means don't.  And when we come to throw your scofflaw ass in jail, don't whine either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  Your tax dollars funded Bush's illegal war of choice for oil based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're absolutely right.  And as disappointed as I am about that, I know that elections have consequences and because he "won" the election, he got to call the shots... shame on us for not putting up better candidates.  You guys know how that feels now.
Click to expand...

I'll get by.

The economy, however, may not.  But I bet that's Bush's fault, too, huh?


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats beyond a simple misspelling like your other misspellings...that is pure uneducated stupidness
> 
> no way you have an mba and don't know how to spell loan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spelling nazi!  Somebody got billed for THAT bit of pettiness!
> 
> did you know that Einstein was an atrocious speller?  I bet you'd call him uneducated and stupid as well, eh yurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh look...the obsessed stalker rears his ugly head
> 
> too bad for you that lone and loan is not just a simple misspelling, it is gross misspelling, especially for one who claims to have an mba
Click to expand...


too bad for ME?  what the fuck are you talking about little man?  Have you EVER read any of Einstein's letters?  yes or no?  If NO, which we both know is the case, then you have absolutely NO ground upon which to stand... or are you saying flat out that Einstein was uneducated and stupid as well?  yes or no?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  Your tax dollars funded Bush's illegal war of choice for oil based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're absolutely right.  And as disappointed as I am about that, I know that elections have consequences and because he "won" the election, he got to call the shots... shame on us for not putting up better candidates.  You guys know how that feels now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get by.
> 
> The economy, however, may not.  But I bet that's Bush's fault, too, huh?
Click to expand...


No Obama gave tax cuts to the wealthy and started an unnecessary and incredibly expensive war off the books on HIS watch.

moron


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> spelling nazi!  Somebody got billed for THAT bit of pettiness!
> 
> did you know that Einstein was an atrocious speller?  I bet you'd call him uneducated and stupid as well, eh yurt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh look...the obsessed stalker rears his ugly head
> 
> too bad for you that lone and loan is not just a simple misspelling, it is gross misspelling, especially for one who claims to have an mba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too bad for ME?  what the fuck are you talking about little man?  Have you EVER read any of Einstein's letters?  yes or no?  If NO, which we both know is the case, then you have absolutely NO ground upon which to stand... or are you saying flat out that Einstein was uneducated and stupid as well?  yes or no?
Click to expand...

Are you saying topspin is as smart as Einstein?  Yes or no?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh look...the obsessed stalker rears his ugly head
> 
> too bad for you that lone and loan is not just a simple misspelling, it is gross misspelling, especially for one who claims to have an mba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad for ME?  what the fuck are you talking about little man?  Have you EVER read any of Einstein's letters?  yes or no?  If NO, which we both know is the case, then you have absolutely NO ground upon which to stand... or are you saying flat out that Einstein was uneducated and stupid as well?  yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying topspin is as smart as Einstein?  Yes or no?
Click to expand...


no.  but I AM saying he is a hell of a lot smarter than that faggot poseur Yurt, that's for damned sure!


----------



## Yurt

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh look...the obsessed stalker rears his ugly head
> 
> too bad for you that lone and loan is not just a simple misspelling, it is gross misspelling, especially for one who claims to have an mba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad for ME?  what the fuck are you talking about little man?  Have you EVER read any of Einstein's letters?  yes or no?  If NO, which we both know is the case, then you have absolutely NO ground upon which to stand... or are you saying flat out that Einstein was uneducated and stupid as well?  yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying topspin is as smart as Einstein?  Yes or no?
Click to expand...


yes, the creepy stalker from maine believes topspin is just as smart as einstein....


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad for ME?  what the fuck are you talking about little man?  Have you EVER read any of Einstein's letters?  yes or no?  If NO, which we both know is the case, then you have absolutely NO ground upon which to stand... or are you saying flat out that Einstein was uneducated and stupid as well?  yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying topspin is as smart as Einstein?  Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.  but I AM saying he is a hell of a lot smarter than that faggot poseur Yurt, that's for damned sure!
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I thought I was going to miss out on my minimum daily requirement of liberal homophobic hypocrisy.


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad for ME?  what the fuck are you talking about little man?  Have you EVER read any of Einstein's letters?  yes or no?  If NO, which we both know is the case, then you have absolutely NO ground upon which to stand... or are you saying flat out that Einstein was uneducated and stupid as well?  yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying topspin is as smart as Einstein?  Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, the creepy stalker from maine believes topspin is just as smart as einstein....
Click to expand...


learn to read yurt. the post immediately before yours.

so yurtie...is it true that, on this board, your "persona" is of someone NOT in the legal profession?  What are you here?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying topspin is as smart as Einstein?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.  but I AM saying he is a hell of a lot smarter than that faggot poseur Yurt, that's for damned sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.  I thought I was going to miss out on my minimum daily requirement of liberal homophobic hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


just tryin' to help out.

and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!


----------



## Yurt

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  but I AM saying he is a hell of a lot smarter than that faggot poseur Yurt, that's for damned sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I thought I was going to miss out on my minimum daily requirement of liberal homophobic hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just tryin' to help out.
> 
> and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!
Click to expand...


why are you such a pathetic stalker?  

get a life


----------



## Yurt

maineman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying topspin is as smart as Einstein?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the creepy stalker from maine believes topspin is just as smart as einstein....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> learn to read yurt. the post immediately before yours.
> 
> so yurtie...is it true that, on this board, your "persona" is of someone NOT in the legal profession?  What are you here?
Click to expand...


why the fuck do you care about my personal life stalker?  going to keep sending me reps and pm's with someone's personal phone number and place of business...

sick freak...why you would obsess over me so much is boggling


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making the case that the word "them" is racist?
> 
> Is that _really_ all you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the central theme of this thread is that there is something peculiar about blacks, something particular to their race, that causes them to vote en masse for a certain party mainly because it will get them 'handouts'.  That would by definition be a racist sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe what you meant to say was, "Yes, because you're a conservative, and conservatives are racist, so everything you say is racist.  Neener neener!"
> 
> Sooo...you got nothin'.
Click to expand...


No I meant exactly what I said, and since you can't respond to it with anything intelligent, i must be right.


----------



## Misty

BLACK POLITICAL HISTORY:*THE UNTOLD STORY
NOTE:*All answers are "b."

*

1.*What Party was founded as the anti-slavery Party and fought to free blacks from slavery?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

2.*What was the Party of Abraham Lincoln who signed the emancipation proclamation that resulted in the Juneteenth celebrations that occur in black communities today?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

3.*What Party passed the Thirteenth, Fourteenth, and Fifteenth Amendments to the U. S. Constitution granting blacks freedom, citizenship, and the right to vote?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

4.*What Party passed the Civil Rights Acts of 1866 and 1875 granting blacks protection from the Black Codes and prohibiting racial discrimination in public accommodations, and was the Party of most blacks prior to the 1960&#8217;s, including Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, Sojourner Truth, Booker T. Washington, and Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

5.*What was the Party of the founding fathers of the NAACP?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

6.*What was the Party of President Dwight Eisenhower who sent U.S. troops to Arkansas to desegregate schools, established the Civil Rights Commission in 1958, and appointed Chief Justice Earl Warren to the U.S. Supreme Court which resulted in the 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision ending school segregation?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*] *b.*Republican Party

*

7.** What Party, by the greatest percentage, passed the Civil Rights Acts of the 1950&#8217;s and 1960&#8217;s?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

8.*What was the Party of President Richard Nixon who instituted the first Affirmative Action program in 1969 with the Philadelphia Plan that established goals and timetables?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

9.*What is the Party of President George W. Bush who appointed more blacks to high-level positions than any president in history and who spent record money education, job training and health care to help black Americans prosper?

*********** [*]*a.*Democratic Party

*********** [*]*b.*Republican Party

*

BLACK POLITICAL HISTORY:*THE UNTOLD STORY

NOTE:*All answers are "b."

*

10.*What Party fought to keep blacks in slavery and was the Party of the Ku Klux Klan?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party

*

11.*What Party from 1870 to 1930 used fraud, whippings, lynching, murder, intimidation, and mutilation to get the black vote, and passed the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws which legalized racial discrimination and denied blacks their rights as citizens?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party

*

12.*What was the Party of President Franklin D. Roosevelt and President Harry Truman who rejected anti-lynching laws and efforts to establish a permanent Civil Rights Commission?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party

*

13.*What was the Party of President Lyndon Johnson, who called Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. &#8220;that [N-word] preacher&#8221; because he opposed the Viet Nam War; and President John F. Kennedy who voted against the 1957 Civil Rights law as a Senator, then as president opposed the 1963 March on Washington by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. after becoming president and the FBI investigate Dr. King on suspicion of being a communist?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party

*

14.*What is the Party of the late Senators Robert Byrd who was a member of the Ku Klux Klan, Ernest &#8220;Fritz&#8221; Hollings who hoisted the Confederate flag over the state capitol in South Carolina while governor, and Ted Kennedy who called black judicial nominees &#8220;Neanderthals&#8221; while blocking their appointments?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party

*

15.*What was the Party of President Bill Clinton who failed to fight the terrorists after the first bombing of the World Trade Center in 1993, sent troops to war in Bosnia and Kosovo without Congressional approval, vetoed the Welfare Reform law twice before signing it, and refused to comply with a court order to have shipping companies develop an Affirmative Action Plan?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party

*

16.*What is the Party of Vice President Al Gore whose father voted against the Civil Rights Acts of the 1960&#8217;s, and who lost the 2000 election as confirmed by a second recount of Florida votes by the &#8220;Miami Herald&#8221; and a consortium of major news organizations and the ruling by the U.S. Civil Rights Commission that blacks were not denied the right to vote?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party

*

17.*What Party is against school vouchers, against school prayers, and takes the black vote for granted without ever acknowledging their racist past or apologizing for trying to expand slavery, lynching blacks and passing the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws that caused great harm to blacks?

*********** [*]*a.*Republican Party

*********** [*]*b.*Democratic Party


----------



## NYcarbineer

25% of black Americans are below the poverty line.

Why do the rest of black Americans vote Democrat?  The middle class blacks, the upper class blacks, the rich blacks...

...are they also after the free cheese?


----------



## Misty

MLK Was A Republican | National Black Republican Association


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the creepy stalker from maine believes topspin is just as smart as einstein....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learn to read yurt. the post immediately before yours.
> 
> so yurtie...is it true that, on this board, your "persona" is of someone NOT in the legal profession?  What are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why the fuck do you care about my personal life stalker?  going to keep sending me reps and pm's with someone's personal phone number and place of business...
> 
> sick freak...why you would obsess over me so much is boggling
Click to expand...


poseurs like you are worth exposing to ridicule wherever and whenever I find them.

no free lunch.


----------



## maineman

Misty said:


> MLK Was A Republican | National Black Republican Association



who cares?

what the democratic party WAS is as irrelevant as what the GOP WAS.  What they are TODAY is what is important, and clearly, black Americans consider themselves, overwhelmingly to be democrats, regardless of how MLK viewed the Jim Crow democrats of a generation ago.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  but I AM saying he is a hell of a lot smarter than that faggot poseur Yurt, that's for damned sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I thought I was going to miss out on my minimum daily requirement of liberal homophobic hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just tryin' to help out.
> 
> and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!
Click to expand...

Do you have any gay friends?  Do you call them "faggot"?  If you do, do you tell them you're a liberal so it's im_poss_ible for you to be a homophobe?  Do they actually believe that nonsense?


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the central theme of this thread is that there is something peculiar about blacks, something particular to their race, that causes them to vote en masse for a certain party mainly because it will get them 'handouts'.  That would by definition be a racist sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what you meant to say was, "Yes, because you're a conservative, and conservatives are racist, so everything you say is racist.  Neener neener!"
> 
> Sooo...you got nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I meant exactly what I said, and since you can't respond to it with anything intelligent, i must be right.
Click to expand...

I'll bet if I was kissing your butt, you'd think I was intelligent.


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I thought I was going to miss out on my minimum daily requirement of liberal homophobic hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tryin' to help out.
> 
> and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you such a pathetic stalker?
> 
> get a life
Click to expand...


aw yurt... getting your undies in a bundy?  relax.  have a bowl of soup.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I thought I was going to miss out on my minimum daily requirement of liberal homophobic hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tryin' to help out.
> 
> and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any gay friends?  Do you call them "faggot"?  If you do, do you tell them you're a liberal so it's im_poss_ible for you to be a homophobe?  Do they actually believe that nonsense?
Click to expand...


Actually, I have some really close gay friends and I DO call them faggot occasionally... and they call each other that word quite often as well.  Sometimes they refer to themselves as queens... I sometimes call sexually insecure guys on the internet faggots just to get a rise out of them.  and there you are, being all chivalrous on their behalf.  How cute.


----------



## Yurt

maineman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> learn to read yurt. the post immediately before yours.
> 
> so yurtie...is it true that, on this board, your "persona" is of someone NOT in the legal profession?  What are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why the fuck do you care about my personal life stalker?  going to keep sending me reps and pm's with someone's personal phone number and place of business...
> 
> sick freak...why you would obsess over me so much is boggling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poseurs like you are worth exposing to ridicule wherever and whenever I find them.
> 
> no free lunch.
Click to expand...


strange...normal people don't need to obsessively stalk someone in real life, threaten their employment and then run all over *multiple* political messageboards telling people this person's name, address and telephone number of what you think is my work....not only in posts, but in reps and pm's...you're not exposing anything, you're stalking

normal people stick to politics and just debate....your obsession with me is disturbing at best, perhaps you can stop the stalking and homo name calling and try debating politics

freak


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> strange...normal people don't need to obsessively stalk someone in real life, threaten their employment



interesting position for YOU to take...considering that is exactly what you did to me. 

Interesting that YOU posted my real identity AND my place of employment on the internet and now whine because I post information that - by your own admission - has absolutely nothing to do with you.

hmmmmm


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

maineman said:


> point one.  you can't guarantee SHIT about MY father.  got it?  good.
> 
> my father paid all the tax that he was *legally required* to pay



Exactly and I guarantee you he wasn't paying 90%.  He used every loophole imaginable to lower his tax burden.  Everybody does.



> Would he have been HAPPIER if his tax rate were lower?  I think he probably would, but NOT if he knew that, by getting more than he needed, many Americans would have had to get by with less than they needed.



If he thought he was making more than he needed he wouldn't have bothered busting his ass to make it.  Spare me.

Nothing is stopping you from writing an extra check to the IRS to help fund all of the programs you're so supportive of.  How many times have you done that?  (That question is rhetorical, because we know the answer is zero).  The truth of the matter is you don't want to put up your own cash for all of your Good Samaritan feel good welfare handouts.  You want other people to foot the bill for you.


----------



## Yurt

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> point one.  you can't guarantee SHIT about MY father.  got it?  good.
> 
> my father paid all the tax that he was *legally required* to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I guarantee you he wasn't paying 90%.  He used every loophole imaginable to lower his tax burden.  Everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would he have been HAPPIER if his tax rate were lower?  I think he probably would, but NOT if he knew that, by getting more than he needed, many Americans would have had to get by with less than they needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he thought he was making more than he needed he wouldn't have bothered busting his ass to make it.  Spare me.
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from writing an extra check to the IRS to help fund all of the programs you're so supportive of.  How many times have you done that?  (That question is rhetorical, because we know the answer is zero).  The truth of the matter is you don't want to put up your own cash for all of your Good Samaritan feel good welfare handouts.  You want other people to foot the bill for you.
Click to expand...


exactly


----------



## Yurt

maineman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> strange...normal people don't need to obsessively stalk someone in real life, threaten their employment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting position for YOU to take...considering that is exactly what you did to me.
> 
> Interesting that YOU posted my real identity AND my place of employment on the internet and now whine because I post information that - by your own admission - has absolutely nothing to do with you.
> 
> hmmmmm
Click to expand...


yawn....what a liar...you're the one who has been banned at this board and two other boards for stalking me and posting my info...any mod will back that up

its clear you can't debate me, all you can do is obsessively stalk me and try to post my personal information on multiple messageboards, send me repeated pm's and reps with threats and personal info 

buh bye stalker


----------



## NYcarbineer

NYcarbineer said:


> 25% of black Americans are below the poverty line.
> 
> Why do the rest of black Americans vote Democrat?  The middle class blacks, the upper class blacks, the rich blacks...
> 
> ...are they also after the free cheese?



No one wants to entertain us with an explanation for the above?  The claim that blacks only vote for Democrats for the handouts, 

so that applies to wealthier blacks too?

They vote Democrat.  Why are they voting Democrat?


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can settle the whole damn thing I can quite my job and work for cash then whos money is it? MINE. And believe me I am very capible of doing that I have a trade that people need I have a skill. I wished more people would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go and do it then....
> 
> ...just make sure you don't use any roads, parks, utilities that taxes have paid for.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you I will use them if I chose. I earned it call it back pay for services rendered.
Click to expand...


All of them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the USA.  When I was growing up, my father paid a marginal income tax rate of damned near 90% and he was STILL able to grow his law practice and amass his wealth in real estate with that sort of tax burden.. and he NEVER complained that, as a wealthy successful professional who had benefitted so much from living in these United States, he had to pay more taxes than people less fortunate.
> 
> I call any tax cut for the wealthy the same thing, practically... effectively, as a hand out.  They had gotten wealthy paying a certain tax rate and then, even though they didn't NEED a tax cut and could have continued to live opulent life styles if the tax rates had remained unchanged, Dubya gave them a handout at the very same time that he was running a war off the books that sunk us in red ink.  Yeah... the rich got a handout when we really couldn't afford to give them one... and even the GOP folks who WROTE the tax cut legislation wrote it so that it would expire... they KNEW that it was too good to be true, but they gave it away to folks who didn't need it anyway.  A handout.  If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck...it's a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be honest with you, you are a fucking moron. a tax cut is not a handout if it my money that I am getting back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> semantics.
> 
> nice how you avoided the substance of my post....
> 
> that would suggest that it might be YOU who is the "fucking moron"
Click to expand...


I tell you what since I am a citizen, and you somehow think that the government owns everybody's money, let's cut out the middle man you can send all your money to me. via travalers checks or a certified check monthly. Will that make you happy? You are surrendering what isn't yours according to you. Thanks


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go and do it then....
> 
> ...just make sure you don't use any roads, parks, utilities that taxes have paid for.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you I will use them if I chose. I earned it call it back pay for services rendered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of them?
Click to expand...


Yes all of them


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> point one.  you can't guarantee SHIT about MY father.  got it?  good.
> 
> my father paid all the tax that he was *legally required* to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I guarantee you he wasn't paying 90%.  He used every loophole imaginable to lower his tax burden.  Everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would he have been HAPPIER if his tax rate were lower?  I think he probably would, but NOT if he knew that, by getting more than he needed, many Americans would have had to get by with less than they needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he thought he was making more than he needed he wouldn't have bothered busting his ass to make it.  Spare me.
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from writing an extra check to the IRS to help fund all of the programs you're so supportive of.  How many times have you done that?  (That question is rhetorical, because we know the answer is zero).  The truth of the matter is you don't want to put up your own cash for all of your Good Samaritan feel good welfare handouts.  You want other people to foot the bill for you.
Click to expand...


dead center


----------



## Yurt

NYcarbineer said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 25% of black Americans are below the poverty line.
> 
> Why do the rest of black Americans vote Democrat?  The middle class blacks, the upper class blacks, the rich blacks...
> 
> ...are they also after the free cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to entertain us with an explanation for the above?  The claim that blacks only vote for Democrats for the handouts,
> 
> so that applies to wealthier blacks too?
> 
> They vote Democrat.  Why are they voting Democrat?
Click to expand...


yet you continually ignore the other claims...one being the dem party has been successful in lying about republican racism...posters like TM do nothing but run around and decry only republican racism...unfortunately, TM is not alone

i think to a degree there are blacks that do vote dem because of the so called handouts...however, there are also white people who do so

it would be interesting to hear from black people as to why their party historically (50 or so years) has predominantly voted dem....and of course that percent surged when obama ran....something like 98%


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 25% of black Americans are below the poverty line.
> 
> Why do the rest of black Americans vote Democrat?  The middle class blacks, the upper class blacks, the rich blacks...
> 
> ...are they also after the free cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to entertain us with an explanation for the above?  The claim that blacks only vote for Democrats for the handouts,
> 
> so that applies to wealthier blacks too?
> 
> They vote Democrat.  Why are they voting Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet you continually ignore the other claims...one being the dem party has been successful in lying about republican racism...posters like TM do nothing but run around and decry only republican racism...unfortunately, TM is not alone
> 
> i think to a degree there are blacks that do vote dem because of the so called handouts...however, there are also white people who do so
> 
> it would be interesting to hear from black people as to why their party historically (50 or so years) has predominantly voted dem....and of course that percent surged when obama ran....something like 98%
Click to expand...


obviously, because they are stupid negroes who vote for those nasty slave master democrats who trick them into voting against their own self interest.

fucking racist pig.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> just tryin' to help out.
> 
> and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any gay friends?  Do you call them "faggot"?  If you do, do you tell them you're a liberal so it's im_poss_ible for you to be a homophobe?  Do they actually believe that nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I have some really close gay friends and I DO call them faggot occasionally... and they call each other that word quite often as well.  Sometimes they refer to themselves as queens... I sometimes call sexually insecure guys on the internet faggots just to get a rise out of them.  and there you are, being all chivalrous on their behalf.  How cute.
Click to expand...

Anything that lets you excuse your homophobia, I suppose.  

How long have you hated gays?  Did you have a bad experience in the Navy?


----------



## daveman

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> point one.  you can't guarantee SHIT about MY father.  got it?  good.
> 
> my father paid all the tax that he was *legally required* to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I guarantee you he wasn't paying 90%.  He used every loophole imaginable to lower his tax burden.  Everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would he have been HAPPIER if his tax rate were lower?  I think he probably would, but NOT if he knew that, by getting more than he needed, many Americans would have had to get by with less than they needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he thought he was making more than he needed he wouldn't have bothered busting his ass to make it.  Spare me.
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from writing an extra check to the IRS to help fund all of the programs you're so supportive of.  How many times have you done that?  (That question is rhetorical, because we know the answer is zero).  The truth of the matter is you don't want to put up your own cash for all of your Good Samaritan feel good welfare handouts.  You want other people to foot the bill for you.
Click to expand...

Liberals are very generous with other people's money.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> obviously, because they are stupid negroes who vote for those nasty slave master democrats who trick them into voting against their own self interest.
> 
> fucking racist pig.


What, exactly, is the black community's "self interest"?

Obviously, you know what it is, being a white liberal and all.  So let's hear it.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any gay friends?  Do you call them "faggot"?  If you do, do you tell them you're a liberal so it's im_poss_ible for you to be a homophobe?  Do they actually believe that nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have some really close gay friends and I DO call them faggot occasionally... and they call each other that word quite often as well.  Sometimes they refer to themselves as queens... I sometimes call sexually insecure guys on the internet faggots just to get a rise out of them.  and there you are, being all chivalrous on their behalf.  How cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything that lets you excuse your homophobia, I suppose.
> 
> How long have you hated gays?  Did you have a bad experience in the Navy?
Click to expand...


not an ounce of homophobia in me... I could care less who anyone else sleeps with. and I had GREAT experiences n the Navy... it's why I stayed so long! and finally....yurt is a little twit who has stalked me on two other boards and has posted my real name and the name of my former employer and urged people to contact that employer to get me fired... I am a bit disappointed to see you rushing so vigorously to his defense.  You are, unfortunately, known by the company you keep.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> point one.  you can't guarantee SHIT about MY father.  got it?  good.
> 
> my father paid all the tax that he was *legally required* to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I guarantee you he wasn't paying 90%.  He used every loophole imaginable to lower his tax burden.  Everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would he have been HAPPIER if his tax rate were lower?  I think he probably would, but NOT if he knew that, by getting more than he needed, many Americans would have had to get by with less than they needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he thought he was making more than he needed he wouldn't have bothered busting his ass to make it.  Spare me.
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from writing an extra check to the IRS to help fund all of the programs you're so supportive of.  How many times have you done that?  (That question is rhetorical, because we know the answer is zero).  The truth of the matter is you don't want to put up your own cash for all of your Good Samaritan feel good welfare handouts.  You want other people to foot the bill for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are very generous with other people's money.
Click to expand...


and yet, you are perfectly willing to let others pay for YOUR roads and YOUR power grid and YOUR police protection.  Oh wait... I suppose that you will say that you pay your fair share.  Well... since the dawn of income tax, through democratic and republican administrations, it has been the policy of our nation that "fair share" is based upon a progressive sliding scale.  The rich get to pay more because they BENEFIT more from living in this great country of ours.  That is not some NEW concept, pal.  Again... if the GOP was so dead set against a progressive income tax or medicare or social security or any of the other programs you love to rant and rave about, why the fuck didn't you get rid of all of them when you controlled the entire government for six straight years?
You're the minority party now.  sorry.  elections have consequences.


----------



## Ravi

IMO blacks, and minorities in general, are loyal to Democrats because it is the Republicans that spend their time looking for evidence of the evil black man and posting what they find as "proof" of the evil black man on the internet.

Feel free to substitute Latino, Asian, Female, etc. for "black".


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, because they are stupid negroes who vote for those nasty slave master democrats who trick them into voting against their own self interest.
> 
> fucking racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, is the black community's "self interest"?
> 
> Obviously, you know what it is, being a white liberal and all.  So let's hear it.
Click to expand...


don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 25% of black Americans are below the poverty line.
> 
> Why do the rest of black Americans vote Democrat?  The middle class blacks, the upper class blacks, the rich blacks...
> 
> ...are they also after the free cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to entertain us with an explanation for the above?  The claim that blacks only vote for Democrats for the handouts,
> 
> so that applies to wealthier blacks too?
> 
> They vote Democrat.  Why are they voting Democrat?
Click to expand...


Ask any black what is more important to them money or respect?

Overwhelmingly they will tell you they want respect. In order to appeal to their right wing conservative masters, Republicans are increasingly relying on rhetoric and images that inflame and present blacks as threats.
The recent Shirley Sherrod and Black Panther imagery are only the most recent examples


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I guarantee you he wasn't paying 90%.  He used every loophole imaginable to lower his tax burden.  Everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> If he thought he was making more than he needed he wouldn't have bothered busting his ass to make it.  Spare me.
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from writing an extra check to the IRS to help fund all of the programs you're so supportive of.  How many times have you done that?  (That question is rhetorical, because we know the answer is zero).  The truth of the matter is you don't want to put up your own cash for all of your Good Samaritan feel good welfare handouts.  You want other people to foot the bill for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are very generous with other people's money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet, you are perfectly willing to let others pay for YOUR roads and YOUR power grid and YOUR police protection.  Oh wait... I suppose that you will say that you pay your fair share.  Well... since the dawn of income tax, through democratic and republican administrations, it has been the policy of our nation that "fair share" is based upon a progressive sliding scale.  The rich get to pay more because they BENEFIT more from living in this great country of ours.  That is not some NEW concept, pal.  Again... if the GOP was so dead set against a progressive income tax or medicare or social security or any of the other programs you love to rant and rave about, why the fuck didn't you get rid of all of them when you controlled the entire government for six straight years?
> You're the minority party now.  sorry.  elections have consequences.
Click to expand...


police are not legally bound to protect anyone that shoots that idea in the foot.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are very generous with other people's money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, you are perfectly willing to let others pay for YOUR roads and YOUR power grid and YOUR police protection.  Oh wait... I suppose that you will say that you pay your fair share.  Well... since the dawn of income tax, through democratic and republican administrations, it has been the policy of our nation that "fair share" is based upon a progressive sliding scale.  The rich get to pay more because they BENEFIT more from living in this great country of ours.  That is not some NEW concept, pal.  Again... if the GOP was so dead set against a progressive income tax or medicare or social security or any of the other programs you love to rant and rave about, why the fuck didn't you get rid of all of them when you controlled the entire government for six straight years?
> You're the minority party now.  sorry.  elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> police are not legally bound to protect anyone that shoots that idea in the foot.
Click to expand...


Typical ignorance ignoring that the wealthy benefit from other peoples money more than the poor. It is the wealthy who benefit from interstate commerce, ports,railroads, superhighways, an educated workforce, communications networks....all provided by the taxpayers


----------



## Yurt

Ravi said:


> IMO blacks, and minorities in general, are loyal to Democrats because it is the Republicans that spend their time looking for evidence of the evil black man and posting what they find as "proof" of the evil black man on the internet.
> 
> Feel free to substitute Latino, Asian, Female, etc. for "black".


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have some really close gay friends and I DO call them faggot occasionally... and they call each other that word quite often as well.  Sometimes they refer to themselves as queens... I sometimes call sexually insecure guys on the internet faggots just to get a rise out of them.  and there you are, being all chivalrous on their behalf.  How cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that lets you excuse your homophobia, I suppose.
> 
> How long have you hated gays?  Did you have a bad experience in the Navy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not an ounce of homophobia in me... I could care less who anyone else sleeps with. and I had GREAT experiences n the Navy... it's why I stayed so long! and finally....yurt is a little twit who has stalked me on two other boards and has posted my real name and the name of my former employer and urged people to contact that employer to get me fired... I am a bit disappointed to see you rushing so vigorously to his defense.  You are, unfortunately, known by the company you keep.
Click to expand...

Rushing to his defense?  My, your perceptions are twisted.  No, I'm just having fun pointing out the homophobia among the oh-so-tolerant Left.  

Funny, they never seem to have the integrity to own up to it.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I guarantee you he wasn't paying 90%.  He used every loophole imaginable to lower his tax burden.  Everybody does.
> 
> 
> 
> If he thought he was making more than he needed he wouldn't have bothered busting his ass to make it.  Spare me.
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from writing an extra check to the IRS to help fund all of the programs you're so supportive of.  How many times have you done that?  (That question is rhetorical, because we know the answer is zero).  The truth of the matter is you don't want to put up your own cash for all of your Good Samaritan feel good welfare handouts.  You want other people to foot the bill for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are very generous with other people's money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet, you are perfectly willing to let others pay for YOUR roads and YOUR power grid and YOUR police protection.  Oh wait... I suppose that you will say that you pay your fair share.  Well... since the dawn of income tax, through democratic and republican administrations, it has been the policy of our nation that "fair share" is based upon a progressive sliding scale.  The rich get to pay more because they BENEFIT more from living in this great country of ours.  That is not some NEW concept, pal.  Again... if the GOP was so dead set against a progressive income tax or medicare or social security or any of the other programs you love to rant and rave about, why the fuck didn't you get rid of all of them when you controlled the entire government for six straight years?
> You're the minority party now.  sorry.  elections have consequences.
Click to expand...

Wow.  You're a loon.  

Hey, are you taking advantage of tax law to pay less than your "fair share"?  What a greedy bastard you are!


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are very generous with other people's money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, you are perfectly willing to let others pay for YOUR roads and YOUR power grid and YOUR police protection.  Oh wait... I suppose that you will say that you pay your fair share.  Well... since the dawn of income tax, through democratic and republican administrations, it has been the policy of our nation that "fair share" is based upon a progressive sliding scale.  The rich get to pay more because they BENEFIT more from living in this great country of ours.  That is not some NEW concept, pal.  Again... if the GOP was so dead set against a progressive income tax or medicare or social security or any of the other programs you love to rant and rave about, why the fuck didn't you get rid of all of them when you controlled the entire government for six straight years?
> You're the minority party now.  sorry.  elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> police are not legally bound to protect anyone that shoots that idea in the foot.
Click to expand...


that reply makes no sense.  lay off the moonshine this early in the day.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, because they are stupid negroes who vote for those nasty slave master democrats who trick them into voting against their own self interest.
> 
> fucking racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, is the black community's "self interest"?
> 
> Obviously, you know what it is, being a white liberal and all.  So let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
Click to expand...

You're trying to weasel out of it.  Gasp.

No, you used the phrase.  Obviously, you, a white liberal, feel empowered to speak for the black community.  What do blacks want?  What do you think is best for them?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that lets you excuse your homophobia, I suppose.
> 
> How long have you hated gays?  Did you have a bad experience in the Navy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not an ounce of homophobia in me... I could care less who anyone else sleeps with. and I had GREAT experiences n the Navy... it's why I stayed so long! and finally....yurt is a little twit who has stalked me on two other boards and has posted my real name and the name of my former employer and urged people to contact that employer to get me fired... I am a bit disappointed to see you rushing so vigorously to his defense.  You are, unfortunately, known by the company you keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rushing to his defense?  My, your perceptions are twisted.  No, I'm just having fun pointing out the homophobia among the oh-so-tolerant Left.
> 
> Funny, they never seem to have the integrity to own up to it.
Click to expand...


funny?  if I were afraid or threatened by homosexuals, I would freely admit it.  But go ahead... you and yurt... solidarity all the way.  birds of a feather.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, is the black community's "self interest"?
> 
> Obviously, you know what it is, being a white liberal and all.  So let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to weasel out of it.  Gasp.
> 
> No, you used the phrase.  Obviously, you, a white liberal, feel empowered to speak for the black community.  What do blacks want?  What do you think is best for them?
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  I do NOT feel empowered to speak for any community... only for myself.  What do I think is best for blacks in America?  It's really none of my business, but if I had to guess what would be best for them regarding politics, I would say for them to feel comfortable in whatever political party they choose to affiliate with would be a start.  But again... if you want to know what is in the black community's self interest, don't you think it makes sense to ask members of that community?

methinks you really could care less.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are very generous with other people's money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, you are perfectly willing to let others pay for YOUR roads and YOUR power grid and YOUR police protection.  Oh wait... I suppose that you will say that you pay your fair share.  Well... since the dawn of income tax, through democratic and republican administrations, it has been the policy of our nation that "fair share" is based upon a progressive sliding scale.  The rich get to pay more because they BENEFIT more from living in this great country of ours.  That is not some NEW concept, pal.  Again... if the GOP was so dead set against a progressive income tax or medicare or social security or any of the other programs you love to rant and rave about, why the fuck didn't you get rid of all of them when you controlled the entire government for six straight years?
> You're the minority party now.  sorry.  elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You're a loon.
> 
> Hey, are you taking advantage of tax law to pay less than your "fair share"?  What a greedy bastard you are!
Click to expand...


so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?

you need to get off the Limbaugh koolaid and get sober.

And here's a clue:  my "fair share" is what the law says it is.  I pay not one penny less than I am required to pay by law, and I do so gladly, and willingly.  I do not begrudge the fact that I am required to do my part to support the operation of the society of which I am a part.  And what that society and that government decides to DO with its tax revenues is something that is decided by our democratic political process.  Again... don't like it?  either get involved and CHANGE it or get the fuck out... but telling the guys who are in the minority that they are loons probably won't get you very far.  I'm just sayin'.


----------



## MiskyKnight

maineman said:


> funny..I  have found that a lot of left coast jews, especially attorneys, seems to hate black amercians and anything else even remotely democratic.  odd, don't you think, especially when juxtaposed with the jewish american vote nationally.


That's simply not true.


----------



## Yurt

MiskyKnight said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny..I  have found that a lot of left coast jews, especially attorneys, seems to hate black amercians and anything else even remotely democratic.  odd, don't you think, especially when juxtaposed with the jewish american vote nationally.
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply not true.
Click to expand...


pay no attention to the closet homosexual stalker from maine...all he does is lie and his hatred for jews causes him to say nasty things


----------



## MiskyKnight

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, because they are stupid negroes who vote for those nasty slave master democrats who trick them into voting against their own self interest.
> 
> fucking racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, is the black community's "self interest"?
> 
> Obviously, you know what it is, being a white liberal and all.  So let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
Click to expand...

Descendants of those "nasty slave masters" vote Republican now. 

I'm a black woman and I see no reason why I should vote Republican. Most blacks and Hispanics are right leaning Moderates, while most Asians are left leaning Moderates, but they all tend to vote Democratic. Why? Because its seems like the Democratic Party is the only mainstream party that's looking out for us. It is this group that has given women and minorities equal rights, now they are fighting for LGBT, health care, and immigration reform. 

The Republican Party only wants to protect it's privileges, power, and way of life. I just don't think the Republican Party wants to open it arms to all Americans. Minorities and women are growing in power in America, the Republicans need to stop with their retro thinking. Mainstream America no longer means white middle class.

Also, the Democratic Party doesn't keep blacks down. My parents were once poor, so we were on welfare for the first 7 years of my life. My father got help from the government financially, and was able to go to college and get a nursing degree. Same with my mom a few years later. I was apart of the growing black middle class. By 2013, there will be more blacks in suburbs than inner cities.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

editec said:


> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.



1 Southern Republican in the senate as opposed to 32 Northern Republicans. And in the House you had 10 Republicans from the south and 162 From the North. So out of 195 Republicans,  40 opposed the bill while 117 out of 269 democrats opposed it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MiskyKnight said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, is the black community's "self interest"?
> 
> Obviously, you know what it is, being a white liberal and all.  So let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Descendants of those "nasty slave masters" vote Republican now.
> 
> I'm a black woman and I see no reason why I should vote Republican. Most blacks and Hispanics are right leaning Moderates, while most Asians are left leaning Moderates, but they all tend to vote Democratic. Why? Because its seems like the Democratic Party is the only mainstream party that's looking out for us. It is this group that has given women and minorities equal rights, now they are fighting for LGBT, health care, and immigration reform.
> 
> The Republican Party only wants to protect it's privileges, power, and way of life. I just don't think the Republican Party wants to open it arms to all Americans. Minorities and women are growing in power in America, the Republicans need to stop with their retro thinking. Mainstream America no longer means white middle class.
> 
> Also, the Democratic Party doesn't keep blacks down. My parents were once poor, so we were on welfare for the first 7 years of my life. My father got help from the government financially, and was able to go to college and get a nursing degree. Same with my mom a few years later. I was apart of the growing black middle class. By 2013, there will be more blacks in suburbs than inner cities.
Click to expand...


You do know that blacks owned slaves too. Don't you?

According to 1830 United States records, 3,775 free blacks-living mostly in the South-owned a total of twelve thousand, seven hundred and seventy-five slaves. In the early eighteen century the census list 965 free black slave owners in Louisiana, owning 4,206. The state of South Carolina, lists 464 free blacks owning 2,715 slaves. By 1820, the number of Black slaveholders began to grow significantly.

Got Essays? - Black Slaveowners

I might aslo add that Lincoln was a Republican. Does the emancipation proclamation mean anything to you?


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Southern Republican in the senate as opposed to 32 Northern Republicans. And in the House you had 10 Republicans from the south and 162 From the North. So out of 195 Republicans,  40 opposed the bill while 117 out of 269 democrats opposed it.
Click to expand...


again...is the topic current day politics or is it history?

how many black americans do you think voted for democrats in 1964 versus how many of them vote for democrats today?  what do you think changed?


----------



## Yurt

MiskyKnight said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, is the black community's "self interest"?
> 
> Obviously, you know what it is, being a white liberal and all.  So let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Descendants of those "nasty slave masters" vote Republican now.
> 
> I'm a black woman and I see no reason why I should vote Republican. Most blacks and Hispanics are right leaning Moderates, while most Asians are left leaning Moderates, but they all tend to vote Democratic. Why? Because its seems like the Democratic Party is the only mainstream party that's looking out for us. It is this group that has given women and minorities equal rights, now they are fighting for LGBT, health care, and immigration reform.
> 
> The Republican Party only wants to protect it's privileges, power, and way of life. I just don't think the Republican Party wants to open it arms to all Americans. Minorities and women are growing in power in America, the Republicans need to stop with their retro thinking. Mainstream America no longer means white middle class.
> 
> Also, the Democratic Party doesn't keep blacks down. My parents were once poor, so we were on welfare for the first 7 years of my life. My father got help from the government financially, and was able to go to college and get a nursing degree. Same with my mom a few years later. I was apart of the growing black middle class. By 2013, there will be more blacks in suburbs than inner cities.
Click to expand...


how does the gop keep blacks down?  specific examples....

what specific issues does the dem look out for with regards to black people that the gop doesn't?  to say the gop is against equal rights is wholly inaccurate.  

i think the dems have a real racist problem.  somehow clinton was the first "black" president...yet he had no black cabinent members...bush, who many dems claim is a typical white racist gop had at least two very prominent members....

you see, in reality, when one gets rid of bias it is clear that the gop is not against any race, they are for all races.


----------



## maineman

Yurt said:


> MiskyKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Descendants of those "nasty slave masters" vote Republican now.
> 
> I'm a black woman and I see no reason why I should vote Republican. Most blacks and Hispanics are right leaning Moderates, while most Asians are left leaning Moderates, but they all tend to vote Democratic. Why? Because its seems like the Democratic Party is the only mainstream party that's looking out for us. It is this group that has given women and minorities equal rights, now they are fighting for LGBT, health care, and immigration reform.
> 
> The Republican Party only wants to protect it's privileges, power, and way of life. I just don't think the Republican Party wants to open it arms to all Americans. Minorities and women are growing in power in America, the Republicans need to stop with their retro thinking. Mainstream America no longer means white middle class.
> 
> Also, the Democratic Party doesn't keep blacks down. My parents were once poor, so we were on welfare for the first 7 years of my life. My father got help from the government financially, and was able to go to college and get a nursing degree. Same with my mom a few years later. I was apart of the growing black middle class. By 2013, there will be more blacks in suburbs than inner cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how does the gop keep blacks down?  specific examples....
> 
> what specific issues does the dem look out for with regards to black people that the gop doesn't?  to say the gop is against equal rights is wholly inaccurate.
> 
> i think the dems have a real racist problem.  somehow clinton was the first "black" president...yet he had no black cabinent members...bush, who many dems claim is a typical white racist gop had at least two very prominent members....
> 
> you see, in reality, when one gets rid of bias it is clear that the gop is not against any race, they are for all races.
Click to expand...


and yet, somehow, the VAST majority of black americans see it differently.  Care to explain why?


----------



## Yurt

i have no need of obsessive stalkers who try and threaten my employment and continually insult my jewish heritage...

This message is hidden because maineman is on your ignore list.


----------



## Yurt




----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> not an ounce of homophobia in me... I could care less who anyone else sleeps with. and I had GREAT experiences n the Navy... it's why I stayed so long! and finally....yurt is a little twit who has stalked me on two other boards and has posted my real name and the name of my former employer and urged people to contact that employer to get me fired... I am a bit disappointed to see you rushing so vigorously to his defense.  You are, unfortunately, known by the company you keep.
> 
> 
> 
> Rushing to his defense?  My, your perceptions are twisted.  No, I'm just having fun pointing out the homophobia among the oh-so-tolerant Left.
> 
> Funny, they never seem to have the integrity to own up to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny?  if I were afraid or threatened by homosexuals, I would freely admit it.  But go ahead... you and yurt... solidarity all the way.  birds of a feather.
Click to expand...

I don't know Yurt except from what I've read of his opinions here, and the odds against us meeting are astronomical, so your little rant is moot.

Yet your homophobia remains.  You have a definite hostility towards gays.  Otherwise you wouldn't use homosexuality as an insult.

But continue insisting otherwise.  It's futile, but amusing.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying to weasel out of it.  Gasp.
> 
> No, you used the phrase.  Obviously, you, a white liberal, feel empowered to speak for the black community.  What do blacks want?  What do you think is best for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  I do NOT feel empowered to speak for any community... only for myself.  What do I think is best for blacks in America?  It's really none of my business, but if I had to guess what would be best for them regarding politics, I would say for them to feel comfortable in whatever political party they choose to affiliate with would be a start.  But again... if you want to know what is in the black community's self interest, don't you think it makes sense to ask members of that community?
> 
> methinks you really could care less.
Click to expand...

Then when you were talking about their (the black community's) self-interest, you were full of shit?

I really wish you'd make up your mind.  Either you can speak for them, or you can't.  Why do you think they should vote Democrat?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, you are perfectly willing to let others pay for YOUR roads and YOUR power grid and YOUR police protection.  Oh wait... I suppose that you will say that you pay your fair share.  Well... since the dawn of income tax, through democratic and republican administrations, it has been the policy of our nation that "fair share" is based upon a progressive sliding scale.  The rich get to pay more because they BENEFIT more from living in this great country of ours.  That is not some NEW concept, pal.  Again... if the GOP was so dead set against a progressive income tax or medicare or social security or any of the other programs you love to rant and rave about, why the fuck didn't you get rid of all of them when you controlled the entire government for six straight years?
> You're the minority party now.  sorry.  elections have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're a loon.
> 
> Hey, are you taking advantage of tax law to pay less than your "fair share"?  What a greedy bastard you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> you need to get off the Limbaugh koolaid and get sober.
> 
> And here's a clue:  my "fair share" is what the law says it is.  I pay not one penny less than I am required to pay by law, and I do so gladly, and willingly.  I do not begrudge the fact that I am required to do my part to support the operation of the society of which I am a part.  And what that society and that government decides to DO with its tax revenues is something that is decided by our democratic political process.  Again... don't like it?  either get involved and CHANGE it or get the fuck out... but telling the guys who are in the minority that they are loons probably won't get you very far.  I'm just sayin'.
Click to expand...

If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiskyKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Descendants of those "nasty slave masters" vote Republican now.
> 
> I'm a black woman and I see no reason why I should vote Republican. Most blacks and Hispanics are right leaning Moderates, while most Asians are left leaning Moderates, but they all tend to vote Democratic. Why? Because its seems like the Democratic Party is the only mainstream party that's looking out for us. It is this group that has given women and minorities equal rights, now they are fighting for LGBT, health care, and immigration reform.
> 
> The Republican Party only wants to protect it's privileges, power, and way of life. I just don't think the Republican Party wants to open it arms to all Americans. Minorities and women are growing in power in America, the Republicans need to stop with their retro thinking. Mainstream America no longer means white middle class.
> 
> Also, the Democratic Party doesn't keep blacks down. My parents were once poor, so we were on welfare for the first 7 years of my life. My father got help from the government financially, and was able to go to college and get a nursing degree. Same with my mom a few years later. I was apart of the growing black middle class. By 2013, there will be more blacks in suburbs than inner cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does the gop keep blacks down?  specific examples....
> 
> what specific issues does the dem look out for with regards to black people that the gop doesn't?  to say the gop is against equal rights is wholly inaccurate.
> 
> i think the dems have a real racist problem.  somehow clinton was the first "black" president...yet he had no black cabinent members...bush, who many dems claim is a typical white racist gop had at least two very prominent members....
> 
> you see, in reality, when one gets rid of bias it is clear that the gop is not against any race, they are for all races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet, somehow, the VAST majority of black americans see it differently.  Care to explain why?
Click to expand...

Because Democrats lie.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> Why do you think they should vote Democrat?



again... that is a nonsensical question to ask ME.  I would suggest - again - that you ask them, not why they SHOULD vote democratic, but rather why they DO.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does the gop keep blacks down?  specific examples....
> 
> what specific issues does the dem look out for with regards to black people that the gop doesn't?  to say the gop is against equal rights is wholly inaccurate.
> 
> i think the dems have a real racist problem.  somehow clinton was the first "black" president...yet he had no black cabinent members...bush, who many dems claim is a typical white racist gop had at least two very prominent members....
> 
> you see, in reality, when one gets rid of bias it is clear that the gop is not against any race, they are for all races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, somehow, the VAST majority of black americans see it differently.  Care to explain why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Democrats lie.
Click to expand...


and somehow, only smart white republican guys like you know that?  Is that your point?  Are you suggesting that, if democrats DO lie, that, for some reason, all blacks are just too shiftless and stupid and lazy to figure that out???? WHy not quit talking in code?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they should vote Democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again... that is a nonsensical question to ask ME.  I would suggest - again - that you ask them, not why they SHOULD vote democratic, but rather why they DO.
Click to expand...


Oh, horseshit.  You think blacks should pull the D lever.  Why?  You used the phrase "their self interest".  So obviously you know.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, somehow, the VAST majority of black americans see it differently.  Care to explain why?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Democrats lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and somehow, only smart white republican guys like you know that?  Is that your point?  Are you suggesting that, if democrats DO lie, that, for some reason, all blacks are just too shiftless and stupid and lazy to figure that out???? WHy not quit talking in code?
Click to expand...

Hypocrite.  Why should blacks vote Dem?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're a loon.
> 
> Hey, are you taking advantage of tax law to pay less than your "fair share"?  What a greedy bastard you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> you need to get off the Limbaugh koolaid and get sober.
> 
> And here's a clue:  my "fair share" is what the law says it is.  I pay not one penny less than I am required to pay by law, and I do so gladly, and willingly.  I do not begrudge the fact that I am required to do my part to support the operation of the society of which I am a part.  And what that society and that government decides to DO with its tax revenues is something that is decided by our democratic political process.  Again... don't like it?  either get involved and CHANGE it or get the fuck out... but telling the guys who are in the minority that they are loons probably won't get you very far.  I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?
Click to expand...


I DO pay more than my fair share.  I tithe at my church and my wife and I give generously to several charities.  try again.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Democrats lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow, only smart white republican guys like you know that?  Is that your point?  Are you suggesting that, if democrats DO lie, that, for some reason, all blacks are just too shiftless and stupid and lazy to figure that out???? WHy not quit talking in code?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hypocrite.  Why should blacks vote Dem?
Click to expand...


ask them why they DO.  Why are you so afraid to do that? do blacks people scare you?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they should vote Democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again... that is a nonsensical question to ask ME.  I would suggest - again - that you ask them, not why they SHOULD vote democratic, but rather why they DO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, horseshit.  You think blacks should pull the D lever.  Why?  You used the phrase "their self interest".  So obviously you know.
Click to expand...


You are asking me why I think people should vote for the party that I have belonged to all my life?  Because I happen to believe that it has the best platform.  Again... grow a set of balls and work up the courage to approach a scary black person and ask them why they DO vote for democrats if you really are all that interested in knowing why.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Southern Republican in the senate as opposed to 32 Northern Republicans. And in the House you had 10 Republicans from the south and 162 From the North. So out of 195 Republicans,  40 opposed the bill while 117 out of 269 democrats opposed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again...is the topic current day politics or is it history?
> 
> how many black americans do you think voted for democrats in 1964 versus how many of them vote for democrats today?  what do you think changed?
Click to expand...


Blacks vote for Democrats because they're promised entitlements. And I don't see that changing.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Southern Republican in the senate as opposed to 32 Northern Republicans. And in the House you had 10 Republicans from the south and 162 From the North. So out of 195 Republicans,  40 opposed the bill while 117 out of 269 democrats opposed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again...is the topic current day politics or is it history?
> 
> how many black americans do you think voted for democrats in 1964 versus how many of them vote for democrats today?  what do you think changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks vote for Democrats because they're promised entitlements. And I don't see that changing.
Click to expand...


that is incorrect, but why do middle and upper class blacks also vote for democrats?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> again...is the topic current day politics or is it history?
> 
> how many black americans do you think voted for democrats in 1964 versus how many of them vote for democrats today?  what do you think changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks vote for Democrats because they're promised entitlements. And I don't see that changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is incorrect, but why do middle and upper class blacks also vote for democrats?
Click to expand...


I doubt that they do. Every successful black I know votes Republican.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> you need to get off the Limbaugh koolaid and get sober.
> 
> And here's a clue:  my "fair share" is what the law says it is.  I pay not one penny less than I am required to pay by law, and I do so gladly, and willingly.  I do not begrudge the fact that I am required to do my part to support the operation of the society of which I am a part.  And what that society and that government decides to DO with its tax revenues is something that is decided by our democratic political process.  Again... don't like it?  either get involved and CHANGE it or get the fuck out... but telling the guys who are in the minority that they are loons probably won't get you very far.  I'm just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DO pay more than my fair share.  I tithe at my church and my wife and I give generously to several charities.  try again.
Click to expand...

I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow, only smart white republican guys like you know that?  Is that your point?  Are you suggesting that, if democrats DO lie, that, for some reason, all blacks are just too shiftless and stupid and lazy to figure that out???? WHy not quit talking in code?
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite.  Why should blacks vote Dem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask them why they DO.  Why are you so afraid to do that? do blacks people scare you?
Click to expand...

You made a claim, that you know what blacks' self interests are.  Let's hear them.  Don't try to deflect with ridiculous charges of racism.  Take responsibility for your words.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> You are asking me why I think people should vote for the party that I have belonged to all my life?  Because I happen to believe that it has the best platform.


What about it specifically benefits black people?


maineman said:


> Again... grow a set of balls and work up the courage to approach a scary black person and ask them why they DO vote for democrats if you really are all that interested in knowing why.


I expect they vote Dem because they want to.  But that's not what we're discussing.  We're discussing why YOU think voting Democrat is in blacks' self-interest.  

So far, you have not done so.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

maineman said:


> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?



No, but I think it makes you incredibly jealous, envious, and greedy.


----------



## daveman

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I think it makes you incredibly jealous, envious, and greedy.
Click to expand...




I am a Democrat because I detest greed. Especially the sickening greed of those who struck it rich in the 1980s, and greedily refuse to give me any of their stuff.

I am a Democrat because I believe in helping those in need. All of us, you and I, have an obligation to those less fortunate. You go first, okay? I'm a little short this week.


----------



## rightwinger

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks vote for Democrats because they're promised entitlements. And I don't see that changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is incorrect, but why do middle and upper class blacks also vote for democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that they do. Every successful black I know votes Republican.
Click to expand...


No they don't


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is incorrect, but why do middle and upper class blacks also vote for democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they do. Every successful black I know votes Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't
Click to expand...

And how do you know that?


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I think it makes you incredibly jealous, envious, and greedy.
Click to expand...


The US has had a progressive income tax rate for almost 100 years. During that time we have risen from one of the top five economies in the world to the wealthiest nation on earth

There are no successful nations on earth that do dot have a progressive tax rate

What do you base your model on?


----------



## Tank




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rightwinger said:


> The US has had a progressive income tax rate for almost 100 years. During that time we have risen from one of the top five economies in the world to the wealthiest nation on earth
> 
> There are no successful nations on earth that do dot have a progressive tax rate
> 
> What do you base your model on?



That is true, but correlation is not causation.  There are many factors as to why the Western world has been at the top of civilized societies for centuries now and I would be careful to assign a successful label to some of those nations.  Greece, for instance, comes to mind right away.


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has had a progressive income tax rate for almost 100 years. During that time we have risen from one of the top five economies in the world to the wealthiest nation on earth
> 
> There are no successful nations on earth that do dot have a progressive tax rate
> 
> What do you base your model on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true, but correlation is not causation.  There are many factors as to why the Western world has been at the top of civilized societies for centuries now and I would be careful to assign a successful label to some of those nations.  Greece, for instance, comes to mind right away.
Click to expand...


Greece has not been an economic power in over 2000 years

There is no successful nation on earth that does not use a progressive rate. What makes you think a flat rate for all taxpayers would not demolish the middle class and lead us to third world status?


----------



## Yurt

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I think it makes you incredibly jealous, envious, and greedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US has had a progressive income tax rate for almost 100 years. During that time we have risen from one of the top five economies in the world to the wealthiest nation on earth
> 
> There are no successful nations on earth that do dot have a progressive tax rate
> 
> What do you base your model on?
Click to expand...


you are of course ignoring military might, which give great power to the US economy....the dollar


----------



## Yurt

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they do. Every successful black I know votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you know that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rightwinger said:


> There is no successful nation on earth that does not use a progressive rate. What makes you think a flat rate for all taxpayers would not demolish the middle class and lead us to third world status?



How would a flat rate demolish the middle class?


----------



## rightwinger

Yurt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Wealthiest Blacks in the US
> 1. Oprah Winfrey &#8211; Age 55 &#8211; Net worth: $2.7 billion &#8211; Source of wealth: Harpo Productions
> 
> 2. Tiger Woods &#8211; Age 33 &#8211; Net worth: $600 million &#8211; Source of wealth: Golf, endorsements
> 
> 3. Robert Johnson &#8211; Age 63- Net worth: $550 million &#8211; Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 4. Michael Jordan &#8211; Age 46- Net worth: $525 million -Source of wealth: Basketball, Nike, endorsements
> 
> 5. Earvin &#8220;Magic&#8221; Johnson, Jr. &#8211; Age 49 &#8211; Net worth: $500 million &#8211; Source of wealth: Restaurants, real estate, investments
> 
> 6. William Henry Cosby, Jr. &#8211; Age 71 &#8211; Net worth: $450 million &#8211; Source of wealth: The Cosby Show, entertainment
> 
> 7. Sheila Johnson &#8211; Age 60 &#8211; Net worth: $400 million -Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 8. R. Donahue Peebles &#8211; Age 49 &#8211; Net worth: $350 million -Source of wealth: Real estate
> 
> 9. Berry Gordy, Jr. &#8211; Age 79 &#8211; Net worth: $325 million &#8211; Source of wealth: Motown, Jobete
> 
> 10. Quintin Primo III &#8211; Age 55 &#8211; Net worth: $300 million &#8211; Source of wealth: Real estate



How many voted for McCain in 2008?

How many watch Fox?


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no successful nation on earth that does not use a progressive rate. What makes you think a flat rate for all taxpayers would not demolish the middle class and lead us to third world status?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would a flat rate demolish the middle class?
Click to expand...


By spreading tax burden from the wealthy to the Middle Class


----------



## Yurt

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wealthiest Blacks in the US
> 1. Oprah Winfrey  Age 55  Net worth: $2.7 billion  Source of wealth: Harpo Productions
> 
> 2. Tiger Woods  Age 33  Net worth: $600 million  Source of wealth: Golf, endorsements
> 
> 3. Robert Johnson  Age 63- Net worth: $550 million  Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 4. Michael Jordan  Age 46- Net worth: $525 million -Source of wealth: Basketball, Nike, endorsements
> 
> 5. Earvin Magic Johnson, Jr.  Age 49  Net worth: $500 million  Source of wealth: Restaurants, real estate, investments
> 
> 6. William Henry Cosby, Jr.  Age 71  Net worth: $450 million  Source of wealth: The Cosby Show, entertainment
> 
> 7. Sheila Johnson  Age 60  Net worth: $400 million -Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 8. R. Donahue Peebles  Age 49  Net worth: $350 million -Source of wealth: Real estate
> 
> 9. Berry Gordy, Jr.  Age 79  Net worth: $325 million  Source of wealth: Motown, Jobete
> 
> 10. Quintin Primo III  Age 55  Net worth: $300 million  Source of wealth: Real estate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many voted for McCain in 2008?
> 
> How many watch Fox?
Click to expand...


1st question:  you don't know, hence why you can't support your claim either

2nd question:  are you fucking serious?  you really want to invade their homes and ask them what news station they may FLIP to?  you're pathetic.


----------



## Yurt

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no successful nation on earth that does not use a progressive rate. What makes you think a flat rate for all taxpayers would not demolish the middle class and lead us to third world status?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would a flat rate demolish the middle class?
Click to expand...


let me ask you this question...before the progressive tax rate...how big was the middle class in america as compared to after?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

As the biggest, baddest black man in this forum I have absolutely no loyalty to any political party that has screwed and used black Americans over for their own political gain, although it perplexes me that any black person would have anything to do with Republicans and Teabaggers when they both have an agenda that is crystal clear what they're truly about. Its understandable why most vote Democratic, the only difference is blacks aren't putting enough heat on these modern Democrats, especially this Democratic president we have in office who is too much consumed with thinking about his re-election as opposed to doing his job. he surrounded himself with a bunch of idiotic, self-serving, docile monkeys who have been giving him substandard advice.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wealthiest Blacks in the US
> 1. Oprah Winfrey  Age 55  Net worth: $2.7 billion  Source of wealth: Harpo Productions
> 
> 2. Tiger Woods  Age 33  Net worth: $600 million  Source of wealth: Golf, endorsements
> 
> 3. Robert Johnson  Age 63- Net worth: $550 million  Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 4. Michael Jordan  Age 46- Net worth: $525 million -Source of wealth: Basketball, Nike, endorsements
> 
> 5. Earvin Magic Johnson, Jr.  Age 49  Net worth: $500 million  Source of wealth: Restaurants, real estate, investments
> 
> 6. William Henry Cosby, Jr.  Age 71  Net worth: $450 million  Source of wealth: The Cosby Show, entertainment
> 
> 7. Sheila Johnson  Age 60  Net worth: $400 million -Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 8. R. Donahue Peebles  Age 49  Net worth: $350 million -Source of wealth: Real estate
> 
> 9. Berry Gordy, Jr.  Age 79  Net worth: $325 million  Source of wealth: Motown, Jobete
> 
> 10. Quintin Primo III  Age 55  Net worth: $300 million  Source of wealth: Real estate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many voted for McCain in 2008?
> 
> How many watch Fox?
Click to expand...

How many of those does Lonestar know?

Or did you miss that part in your haste to keep all blacks in the same pigeonhole?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO pay more than my fair share.  I tithe at my church and my wife and I give generously to several charities.  try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
Click to expand...


now... if you could find a post from ME where I said that donations to churches and charities did not "count" in terms of doing more than one's part to help those less fortunate, then you would have some sort of a point.  You, of course, cannot find any such post from me... so if you want to debate  "several leftists", go for it and leave me out of it.  If you want to have a conversation with me, then do it.  take your fucking pick.  mmmkay?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite.  Why should blacks vote Dem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask them why they DO.  Why are you so afraid to do that? do blacks people scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim, that you know what blacks' self interests are.  Let's hear them.  Don't try to deflect with ridiculous charges of racism.  Take responsibility for your words.
Click to expand...

where did I claim that I KNEW what black's self interests were?  I only know, from statistical data and from anecdotal evidence, that blacks overwhelmingly vote democratic.  Every black that I know in Maine - and admittedly there are not a huge number - vote democratic.  Every black that I knew in my time in the Navy voted democratic.  Every black that was in my high school class in Illinois and who comes to our reunions all vote democratic.  If you are curious as to why that IS, I again suggest that you ask a black person, if you can muster the courage to speak to one.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are asking me why I think people should vote for the party that I have belonged to all my life?  Because I happen to believe that it has the best platform.
> 
> 
> 
> What about it specifically benefits black people?
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... grow a set of balls and work up the courage to approach a scary black person and ask them why they DO vote for democrats if you really are all that interested in knowing why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect they vote Dem because they want to.  But that's not what we're discussing.  We're discussing why YOU think voting Democrat is in blacks' self-interest.
> 
> So far, you have not done so.
Click to expand...


asked and answered.  And if you are happy living with your unproven expectations, great.  If not, have a conversation with a black man about what he thinks of today's GOP.  I think you might be surprised.


----------



## maineman

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I think it makes you incredibly jealous, envious, and greedy.
Click to expand...


jealous of WHOM?  greedy?  I am the antithesis of greedy.  WTF are you talking about?


----------



## maineman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO pay more than my fair share.  I tithe at my church and my wife and I give generously to several charities.  try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now... if you could find a post from ME where I said that donations to churches and charities did not "count" in terms of doing more than one's part to help those less fortunate, then you would have some sort of a point.  You, of course, cannot find any such post from me... so if you want to debate  "several leftists", go for it and leave me out of it.  If you want to have a conversation with me, then do it.  take your fucking pick.  mmmkay?
Click to expand...


yo daveman... cat got your tongue?


----------



## maineman

maineman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now... if you could find a post from ME where I said that donations to churches and charities did not "count" in terms of doing more than one's part to help those less fortunate, then you would have some sort of a point.  You, of course, cannot find any such post from me... so if you want to debate  "several leftists", go for it and leave me out of it.  If you want to have a conversation with me, then do it.  take your fucking pick.  mmmkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yo daveman... cat got your tongue?
Click to expand...


wtf, daveman?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> now... if you could find a post from ME where I said that donations to churches and charities did not "count" in terms of doing more than one's part to help those less fortunate, then you would have some sort of a point.  You, of course, cannot find any such post from me... so if you want to debate  "several leftists", go for it and leave me out of it.  If you want to have a conversation with me, then do it.  take your fucking pick.  mmmkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo daveman... cat got your tongue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf, daveman?
Click to expand...

Sorry.  The database doesn't accurate track what I've read and what I've not read.  Let me scroll back up and answer your posts.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO pay more than my fair share.  I tithe at my church and my wife and I give generously to several charities.  try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now... if you could find a post from ME where I said that donations to churches and charities did not "count" in terms of doing more than one's part to help those less fortunate, then you would have some sort of a point.  You, of course, cannot find any such post from me... so if you want to debate  "several leftists", go for it and leave me out of it.  If you want to have a conversation with me, then do it.  take your fucking pick.  mmmkay?
Click to expand...

Ooooh.  Tough guy.  

Just curious:  Has any leftist ever told you that your donations to your church don't count, they way they've told me?  Or can we assume that they're mindless partisan hacks?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask them why they DO.  Why are you so afraid to do that? do blacks people scare you?
> 
> 
> 
> You made a claim, that you know what blacks' self interests are.  Let's hear them.  Don't try to deflect with ridiculous charges of racism.  Take responsibility for your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I claim that I KNEW what black's self interests were?
Click to expand...

Sounded like you did here.  


maineman said:


> I only know, from statistical data and from anecdotal evidence, that blacks overwhelmingly vote democratic.  Every black that I know in Maine - and admittedly there are not a huge number - vote democratic.  Every black that I knew in my time in the Navy voted democratic.  Every black that was in my high school class in Illinois and who comes to our reunions all vote democratic.  If you are curious as to why that IS, I again suggest that you ask a black person, if you can muster the courage to speak to one.


Why do you assume I'm afraid to speak to blacks?  Is it perhaps your own bigotry against conservatives doing your thinking for you?

Yes.  Yes, I think it is.

Y'know, there's a guy in my office.  Retired E-8, currently working as a contractor.  Owned his own business, and was successful at it.  College degree in management.  He's a conservative.  Oh, and did I mention he's black?

I once asked him why black people vote overwhelmingly Democratic.  He said it's because they don't think for themselves, at least, not about politics.  It's about whoever makes the most promises.

One leftist told me _*I*_ was racist for telling that story.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are asking me why I think people should vote for the party that I have belonged to all my life?  Because I happen to believe that it has the best platform.
> 
> 
> 
> What about it specifically benefits black people?
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... grow a set of balls and work up the courage to approach a scary black person and ask them why they DO vote for democrats if you really are all that interested in knowing why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect they vote Dem because they want to.  But that's not what we're discussing.  We're discussing why YOU think voting Democrat is in blacks' self-interest.
> 
> So far, you have not done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> asked and answered.  And if you are happy living with your unproven expectations, great.  If not, have a conversation with a black man about what he thinks of today's GOP.  I think you might be surprised.
Click to expand...

Why?  

Oh, yeah.  Because you're assuming all blacks are Democrats.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now... if you could find a post from ME where I said that donations to churches and charities did not "count" in terms of doing more than one's part to help those less fortunate, then you would have some sort of a point.  You, of course, cannot find any such post from me... so if you want to debate  "several leftists", go for it and leave me out of it.  If you want to have a conversation with me, then do it.  take your fucking pick.  mmmkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh.  Tough guy.
> 
> Just curious:  Has any leftist ever told you that your donations to your church don't count, they way they've told me?  Or can we assume that they're mindless partisan hacks?
Click to expand...


I have never had ANYONE tell me that that donations to my chuch do not "count" in the context of doing one's part to help the less fortunate.  And I seriously doubt that YOU have had anyone say that to you either.  YOu just make that sort of shit up.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> now... if you could find a post from ME where I said that donations to churches and charities did not "count" in terms of doing more than one's part to help those less fortunate, then you would have some sort of a point.  You, of course, cannot find any such post from me... so if you want to debate  "several leftists", go for it and leave me out of it.  If you want to have a conversation with me, then do it.  take your fucking pick.  mmmkay?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh.  Tough guy.
> 
> Just curious:  Has any leftist ever told you that your donations to your church don't count, they way they've told me?  Or can we assume that they're mindless partisan hacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never had ANYONE tell me that that donations to my chuch do not "count" in the context of doing one's part to help the less fortunate.  And I seriously doubt that YOU have had anyone say that to you either.  YOu just make that sort of shit up.
Click to expand...

Ummm...no, I don't.  

I don't have to lie to make my point.  I'm not a leftist.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
Click to expand...


Oddly enough, I hear more "blacks voted democrat because they are easily fooled"..."blacks voted democrat because they want to stay on the dole and not work"..."blacks voted for Obama only cause he's black too"..."blacks voted for democrats because they don't know any better"


----------



## bodecea

skookerasbil said:


> Most blacks live in urban area's and most since the 1960's are on government assistance. They will ALWAYS blindly vote Democrat in every election, case closed. The GOP hopes to lop off a few % points amongst the enlightened who see that the Democrat party has a vested interest in keeping African Americans down and helpless.
> 
> I remember back in the summer of 2008.........they interviewed a bunch of black women in the midwest. All thought Obama was going to pay for their mortgage, new kitchens, car etc..............
> I thought, "HOLY MOTHER OF GOD".................



Yes...I'm sure those black women spoke for all blacks and who ever did the interview could ONLY find people like those women to speak....


----------



## bodecea

rikules said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the life of me I can NOT understand why blacks are not more inclined to join the party of people who believe blacks are all lazy shiftless criminals who refuse to work and want everything handed to them on a silver platter
Click to expand...


It IS a puzzlement.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can settle the whole damn thing I can quite my job and work for cash then whos money is it? MINE. And believe me I am very capible of doing that I have a trade that people need I have a skill. I wished more people would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go and do it then....
> 
> ...just make sure you don't use any roads, parks, utilities that taxes have paid for.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you I will use them if I chose. I earned it call it back pay for services rendered.
Click to expand...


Ah.  A freeloader.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I hear more "blacks voted democrat because they are easily fooled"..."blacks voted democrat because they want to stay on the dole and not work"..."blacks voted for Obama only cause he's black too"..."blacks voted for democrats because they don't know any better"
Click to expand...

Of course you do.


----------



## bodecea

Misty said:


> MLK Was A Republican | National Black Republican Association



And Reagan was a Democrat.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I thought I was going to miss out on my minimum daily requirement of liberal homophobic hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tryin' to help out.
> 
> and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any gay friends?  Do you call them "faggot"?  If you do, do you tell them you're a liberal so it's im_poss_ible for you to be a homophobe?  Do they actually believe that nonsense?
Click to expand...


How nice, this post of yours.


----------



## bodecea

Yurt said:


> MiskyKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny..I  have found that a lot of left coast jews, especially attorneys, seems to hate black amercians and anything else even remotely democratic.  odd, don't you think, especially when juxtaposed with the jewish american vote nationally.
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *pay no attention to the closet homosexual stalker from maine*...all he does is lie and his hatred for jews causes him to say nasty things
Click to expand...


You are making his case for him, you know.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> MiskyKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me.  Ask a black man.  Really.  Go find a black man in your community and ask him why negroes are so stupid that they keep voting for democrats.  Let me know what you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Descendants of those "nasty slave masters" vote Republican now.
> 
> I'm a black woman and I see no reason why I should vote Republican. Most blacks and Hispanics are right leaning Moderates, while most Asians are left leaning Moderates, but they all tend to vote Democratic. Why? Because its seems like the Democratic Party is the only mainstream party that's looking out for us. It is this group that has given women and minorities equal rights, now they are fighting for LGBT, health care, and immigration reform.
> 
> The Republican Party only wants to protect it's privileges, power, and way of life. I just don't think the Republican Party wants to open it arms to all Americans. Minorities and women are growing in power in America, the Republicans need to stop with their retro thinking. Mainstream America no longer means white middle class.
> 
> Also, the Democratic Party doesn't keep blacks down. My parents were once poor, so we were on welfare for the first 7 years of my life. My father got help from the government financially, and was able to go to college and get a nursing degree. Same with my mom a few years later. I was apart of the growing black middle class. By 2013, there will be more blacks in suburbs than inner cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that blacks owned slaves too. Don't you?
> 
> According to 1830 United States records, 3,775 free blacks-living mostly in the South-owned a total of twelve thousand, seven hundred and seventy-five slaves. In the early eighteen century the census list 965 free black slave owners in Louisiana, owning 4,206. The state of South Carolina, lists 464 free blacks owning 2,715 slaves. By 1820, the number of Black slaveholders began to grow significantly.
> 
> Got Essays? - Black Slaveowners
> 
> I might aslo add that Lincoln was a Republican. Does the emancipation proclamation mean anything to you?
Click to expand...


Talk down to her some more Lonestar....proving the point made about why Blacks trend towards voting for Democrats ( or away from Republicans)


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> just tryin' to help out.
> 
> and if you knew what I did about yurt, you'd realize that my characterization of him is far from hypocritical!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any gay friends?  Do you call them "faggot"?  If you do, do you tell them you're a liberal so it's im_poss_ible for you to be a homophobe?  Do they actually believe that nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How nice, this post of yours.
Click to expand...

I couldn't help but notice how you rightly chastised maineman for his anti-gay slurs.


Oh, wait...


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rushing to his defense?  My, your perceptions are twisted.  No, I'm just having fun pointing out the homophobia among the oh-so-tolerant Left.
> 
> Funny, they never seem to have the integrity to own up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny?  if I were afraid or threatened by homosexuals, I would freely admit it.  But go ahead... you and yurt... solidarity all the way.  birds of a feather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know Yurt except from what I've read of his opinions here, and the odds against us meeting are astronomical, so your little rant is moot.
> 
> Yet your homophobia remains.  You have a definite hostility towards gays.  Otherwise you wouldn't use homosexuality as an insult.
> 
> But continue insisting otherwise.  It's futile, but amusing.
Click to expand...


I am a gay woman and I have never seen nor sensed any homophobia from Maineman's posts.   Perhaps you can explain why YOU see what I don't?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny?  if I were afraid or threatened by homosexuals, I would freely admit it.  But go ahead... you and yurt... solidarity all the way.  birds of a feather.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Yurt except from what I've read of his opinions here, and the odds against us meeting are astronomical, so your little rant is moot.
> 
> Yet your homophobia remains.  You have a definite hostility towards gays.  Otherwise you wouldn't use homosexuality as an insult.
> 
> But continue insisting otherwise.  It's futile, but amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a gay woman and I have never seen nor sensed any homophobia from Maineman's posts.   Perhaps you can explain why YOU see what I don't?
Click to expand...

You're perhaps familiar with the word "faggot"?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're a loon.
> 
> Hey, are you taking advantage of tax law to pay less than your "fair share"?  What a greedy bastard you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> you need to get off the Limbaugh koolaid and get sober.
> 
> And here's a clue:  my "fair share" is what the law says it is.  I pay not one penny less than I am required to pay by law, and I do so gladly, and willingly.  I do not begrudge the fact that I am required to do my part to support the operation of the society of which I am a part.  And what that society and that government decides to DO with its tax revenues is something that is decided by our democratic political process.  Again... don't like it?  either get involved and CHANGE it or get the fuck out... but telling the guys who are in the minority that they are loons probably won't get you very far.  I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?
Click to expand...


What incredible feats of backpedaling WHILE moving goal posts.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my belief in a progressive income tax makes me a loon?
> 
> you need to get off the Limbaugh koolaid and get sober.
> 
> And here's a clue:  my "fair share" is what the law says it is.  I pay not one penny less than I am required to pay by law, and I do so gladly, and willingly.  I do not begrudge the fact that I am required to do my part to support the operation of the society of which I am a part.  And what that society and that government decides to DO with its tax revenues is something that is decided by our democratic political process.  Again... don't like it?  either get involved and CHANGE it or get the fuck out... but telling the guys who are in the minority that they are loons probably won't get you very far.  I'm just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What incredible feats of backpedaling WHILE moving goal posts.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I've gotten pretty good at "thinking" like leftists do.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO pay more than my fair share.  I tithe at my church and my wife and I give generously to several charities.  try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
Click to expand...


Actually, Conservatives SAY they give more to charity than Liberals do.


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has that nice nuanced racism that the right has learned to substitute for the clumsy ham handed variety that's a little too well worn.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I hear more "blacks voted democrat because they are easily fooled"..."blacks voted democrat because they want to stay on the dole and not work"..."blacks voted for Obama only cause he's black too"..."blacks voted for democrats because they don't know any better"
Click to expand...


Having read thru the rest of this thread after posting this...I've been right on three quotes.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO pay more than my fair share.  I tithe at my church and my wife and I give generously to several charities.  try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Conservatives SAY they give more to charity than Liberals do.
Click to expand...


And liberals SAY they care about people.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they learned that from the left's soft racism of low expectations.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man -- you're not good enough to succeed on your own.  Let us Democrats help you out -- just enough to keep you dependent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I hear more "blacks voted democrat because they are easily fooled"..."blacks voted democrat because they want to stay on the dole and not work"..."blacks voted for Obama only cause he's black too"..."blacks voted for democrats because they don't know any better"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do.
Click to expand...


Yes...in this thread even.   Thank you for at least acknowledging what is right there in front of us.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any gay friends?  Do you call them "faggot"?  If you do, do you tell them you're a liberal so it's im_poss_ible for you to be a homophobe?  Do they actually believe that nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice, this post of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't help but notice how you rightly chastised maineman for his anti-gay slurs.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...
Click to expand...


His anti-gay slurs?   I think you really need to get that beam out of your eye....


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I hear more "blacks voted democrat because they are easily fooled"..."blacks voted democrat because they want to stay on the dole and not work"..."blacks voted for Obama only cause he's black too"..."blacks voted for democrats because they don't know any better"
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...in this thread even.   Thank you for at least acknowledging what is right there in front of us.
Click to expand...

Just like you acknowledging maineman's homophobia?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Yurt except from what I've read of his opinions here, and the odds against us meeting are astronomical, so your little rant is moot.
> 
> Yet your homophobia remains.  You have a definite hostility towards gays.  Otherwise you wouldn't use homosexuality as an insult.
> 
> But continue insisting otherwise.  It's futile, but amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a gay woman and I have never seen nor sensed any homophobia from Maineman's posts.   Perhaps you can explain why YOU see what I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're perhaps familiar with the word "faggot"?
Click to expand...


Yes I am.   I am also aware of subjectivity.   Would you like me to define that word for you?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How nice, this post of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice how you rightly chastised maineman for his anti-gay slurs.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His anti-gay slurs?   I think you really need to get that beam out of your eye....
Click to expand...


Now you get to post any anti-gay slur I've made.  

Good luck with that.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a gay woman and I have never seen nor sensed any homophobia from Maineman's posts.   Perhaps you can explain why YOU see what I don't?
> 
> 
> 
> You're perhaps familiar with the word "faggot"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am.   I am also aware of subjectivity.   Would you like me to define that word for you?
Click to expand...

I think I can guess your definition:

"No enemies on the left."

What would be your reaction to a conservative using that hateful term, hmmmm?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a greedy bastard, you'd pay MORE than your fair share.  Why do you hate poor people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What incredible feats of backpedaling WHILE moving goal posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.  I've gotten pretty good at "thinking" like leftists do.
Click to expand...


Well, if in some way, by believing that is what you are doing comforts you...rock on.   Self delusion seems to be your thing.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told by several leftists that donations to church don't count.  Of course, they say that when I point out that conservatives give more to charity than liberals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Conservatives SAY they give more to charity than Liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And liberals SAY they care about people.
Click to expand...


Yes, as evidenced by the progression of civil rights for, lets say, people like me.


But tell me....what does the Republican Party offer Minorities? Why should we flock to vote Republican?   Convince me.  Show me what I want to see in the Republican platform.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What incredible feats of backpedaling WHILE moving goal posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I've gotten pretty good at "thinking" like leftists do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if in some way, by believing that is what you are doing comforts you...rock on.   Self delusion seems to be your thing.
Click to expand...

Note:  Not agreeing with bodocea is NOT self-delusion.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...in this thread even.   Thank you for at least acknowledging what is right there in front of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like you acknowledging maineman's homophobia?
Click to expand...


Maineman isn't homophobic.    I'm surprised you don't recognise who is not in your club.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice how you rightly chastised maineman for his anti-gay slurs.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His anti-gay slurs?   I think you really need to get that beam out of your eye....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you get to post any anti-gay slur I've made.
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Why should I bother...I would worry about you throwing out your back or getting a hernia from all that goal post heavy lifting.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're perhaps familiar with the word "faggot"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am.   I am also aware of subjectivity.   Would you like me to define that word for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I can guess your definition:
> 
> "No enemies on the left."
> 
> What would be your reaction to a conservative using that* hateful *term, hmmmm?
Click to expand...


There's the rub....is a term being used in a hateful way or not.   It's subjective.   Show me that Maineman is being hateful with the term.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I've gotten pretty good at "thinking" like leftists do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if in some way, by believing that is what you are doing comforts you...rock on.   Self delusion seems to be your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note:  Not agreeing with bodocea is NOT self-delusion.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with you disagreeing with me...sorry if in some way I have intimidated you into thinking otherwise.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Conservatives SAY they give more to charity than Liberals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And liberals SAY they care about people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as evidenced by the progression of civil rights for, lets say, people like me.
Click to expand...

And have you condemned President Obama for opposing gay marriage?  How about all the Democrats, both politicians and civilians, who have opposed it?

You don't think it's just Mormons who keep voting down same-sex marriage referenda, do you?


bodecea said:


> But tell me....what does the Republican Party offer Minorities? Why should we flock to vote Republican?   Convince me.  Show me what I want to see in the Republican platform.


Self-reliance.  You want to be successful, we'll support you.  Start a business.  Go to school.  Support yourself and your family.  We like all that stuff.

You want other people's money from the government, though, instead of working, well, we can't help you there.  

So it looks like we're offering self-respect.  Interested?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...in this thread even.   Thank you for at least acknowledging what is right there in front of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you acknowledging maineman's homophobia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maineman isn't homophobic.    I'm surprised you don't recognise who is not in your club.
Click to expand...

Still no actual proof that I'm homophobic, huh?  How's that stamping your foot and insisting I am thing working out for you?

I have to know, do you even see how ridiculous your position is?  Here I am, chastising a guy for using homophobic language...and you claim I'm a homophobe!


Take your time.  I can tell you haven't given this much...or indeed any...thought.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> His anti-gay slurs?   I think you really need to get that beam out of your eye....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get to post any anti-gay slur I've made.
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I bother...I would worry about you throwing out your back or getting a hernia from all that goal post heavy lifting.
Click to expand...

So...you got nothin'.  Y'know, pointing to your bigotry against conservatives is really no proof at all that conservatives are bigoted.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am.   I am also aware of subjectivity.   Would you like me to define that word for you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can guess your definition:
> 
> "No enemies on the left."
> 
> What would be your reaction to a conservative using that* hateful *term, hmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the rub....is a term being used in a hateful way or not.   It's subjective.   Show me that Maineman is being hateful with the term.
Click to expand...

Did you read the exchanges where he was using it?  He's not having a few yucks with one of his buddies.

But no matter.  No enemies on the left.  We get it.  Clearly, the only hateful guy in this thread is the guy chastising others for using hateful language.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if in some way, by believing that is what you are doing comforts you...rock on.   Self delusion seems to be your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Note:  Not agreeing with bodocea is NOT self-delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you disagreeing with me...sorry if in some way I have intimidated you into thinking otherwise.
Click to expand...

What makes you think you're capable?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And liberals SAY they care about people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as evidenced by the progression of civil rights for, lets say, people like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And have you condemned President Obama for opposing gay marriage?  How about all the Democrats, both politicians and civilians, who have opposed it?
Click to expand...


Yes...and if you pay attention, the gay community (myself included) has been putting quite a bit of pressure on the WH and the Congressional Dems....one result is the recent end of DADT.  Progress that would never, ever have happened with the Republicans in power....would you agree?



> You don't think it's just Mormons who keep voting down same-sex marriage referenda, do you?



They were bankrolling Prop H8 along with many Baptist mega churches around here...pulling their congregations out onto the streets on Sundays after handing them signs to wave.   The Knights of Columbus also were big contributors....and yet....H8 barely passed....and hopefully will fall soon.[/quote]



bodecea said:


> But tell me....what does the Republican Party offer Minorities? Why should we flock to vote Republican?   Convince me.  Show me what I want to see in the Republican platform.





> Self-reliance.  You want to be successful, we'll support you.  Start a business.  Go to school.  Support yourself and your family.  We like all that stuff.



Democrats are self-reliant....I am a Democrat and am very self reliant.   Democrats are successful...I am a Democrat and am very successful.   Democrats start businesses...I am a Democrat and started my own business several years ago.   Democrats go to school.  Democrats support ourselves and our families.   Your statement makes it sound like you view Democrats as moochers, unsuccessful, failures in business, failures in school, and non-family supporters.    Can't understand why we don't all do mea culpas over our abject failures....[/quote]



> You want other people's money from the government, though, instead of working, well, we can't help you there.



Isn't it odd how the blue states (predominantly Democrat) pay more to the Federal government than we get back while the red states (predominantly Republican) get more back from the Feds than they pay....methinks we can see from who gives to the government and who gets from the government who the real "Loads" are....



> So it looks like we're offering self-respect.  Interested?



Ah...so you think that Democrats don't have self-respect?   If I were to tell you that I am offering you self-respect because you obviously are supporting others because you have no self-respect, you don't want to do for yourself,  you're not clever enough to see you are being fooled and treated like a modern day slave (did you see the post with shackles?)....you and others like you would drop everything to come join me....wouldn't you?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note:  Not agreeing with bodocea is NOT self-delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you disagreeing with me...sorry if in some way I have intimidated you into thinking otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think you're capable?
Click to expand...


Uh huh.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can guess your definition:
> 
> "No enemies on the left."
> 
> What would be your reaction to a conservative using that* hateful *term, hmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the rub....is a term being used in a hateful way or not.   It's subjective.   Show me that Maineman is being hateful with the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the exchanges where he was using it?  He's not having a few yucks with one of his buddies.
Click to expand...


Yes, despite the fact I'm a Liberal, I can read.   You are clearly out to make something out of nothing....but that's ok.   It was very transparent.



> But no matter.  No enemies on the left.  We get it.  Clearly, the only hateful guy in this thread is the guy chastising others for using hateful language.



Who's the hateful guy on this thread?  Surely you don't think that anything said here was all that bad?   Thin skin?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as evidenced by the progression of civil rights for, lets say, people like me.
> 
> 
> 
> And have you condemned President Obama for opposing gay marriage?  How about all the Democrats, both politicians and civilians, who have opposed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...and if you pay attention, the gay community (myself included) has been putting quite a bit of pressure on the WH and the Congressional Dems....one result is the recent end of DADT.  Progress that would never, ever have happened with the Republicans in power....would you agree?
Click to expand...

No.  It would happen.  It would happen because conservatives, who, like me, do not support DADT would pressure leadership to repeal it.

Oh, didn't you know I support gays serving openly?  How very homophobic of me!  


bodecea said:


> They were bankrolling Prop H8 along with many Baptist mega churches around here...pulling their congregations out onto the streets on Sundays after handing them signs to wave.   The Knights of Columbus also were big contributors....and yet....H8 barely passed....and hopefully will fall soon.


Sooo...you're saying a lot of Democrats were fooled by the Mormons.


bodecea said:


> Self-reliance.  You want to be successful, we'll support you.  Start a business.  Go to school.  Support yourself and your family.  We like all that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are self-reliant....I am a Democrat and am very self reliant.   Democrats are successful...I am a Democrat and am very successful.   Democrats start businesses...I am a Democrat and started my own business several years ago.   Democrats go to school.  Democrats support ourselves and our families.   Your statement makes it sound like you view Democrats as moochers, unsuccessful, failures in business, failures in school, and non-family supporters.    Can't understand why we don't all do mea culpas over our abject failures....
Click to expand...

Do Democrats support self-reliance, or is the entitlement-driven nanny state what they promise?


bodecea said:


> You want other people's money from the government, though, instead of working, well, we can't help you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it odd how the blue states (predominantly Democrat) pay more to the Federal government than we get back while the red states (predominantly Republican) get more back from the Feds than they pay....methinks we can see from who gives to the government and who gets from the government who the real "Loads" are....
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's really funny how you pretend that's due to the generosity of the left.  
For whatever reason, so-called "blue states" tend to be high-income areas that pay the vast majority of federal taxes. Some 84 percent of federal individual income taxeswhich account for over 40 percent of federal revenueare paid by the those in the top 25 percent of the income distribution. The majority of these taxpayers live in wealthy, urban, politically "blue" areas like New York, California, and Massachusetts.

Even if federal spending were equal in all states, wealthy states would still send substantially more federal tax dollars to Washington than they received in spending, simply because they earn a majority of the nation's income. This disparity is greatly magnified by the progressive rate structure of the federal income tax, which taxes higher income states more heavily than low-income states, regardless of the level of spending received.​


bodecea said:


> So it looks like we're offering self-respect.  Interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...so you think that Democrats don't have self-respect?   If I were to tell you that I am offering you self-respect because you obviously are supporting others because you have no self-respect, you don't want to do for yourself,  you're not clever enough to see you are being fooled and treated like a modern day slave (did you see the post with shackles?)....you and others like you would drop everything to come join me....wouldn't you?
Click to expand...

We're offering self-respect to people who want it.  Those who think the world owes them a living will seek out your side.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you disagreeing with me...sorry if in some way I have intimidated you into thinking otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you're capable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
Click to expand...

No, really...what makes you think you're capable of intimidating me?  I'm truly curious.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's the rub....is a term being used in a hateful way or not.   It's subjective.   Show me that Maineman is being hateful with the term.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the exchanges where he was using it?  He's not having a few yucks with one of his buddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, despite the fact I'm a Liberal, I can read.   You are clearly out to make something out of nothing....but that's ok.   It was very transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no matter.  No enemies on the left.  We get it.  Clearly, the only hateful guy in this thread is the guy chastising others for using hateful language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's the hateful guy on this thread?  Surely you don't think that anything said here was all that bad?   Thin skin?
Click to expand...

Riiiiight.  You're calling me a homophobe, when I clearly OPPOSE homosexual slurs.  

You just may as well come out and say that you don't care what a fellow leftist says, you're okay with it...but anything a conservative says must be condemned at all costs.


----------



## maineman

let me try to put this issue to rest so that this discussion can get back to the OP.  

I am not, nor have I ever been "homophobic".  I AM straight... and when, in my life, I have been approached by gay men, I have politely informed them of my preference.  I have plenty of gay friends and associates and frequently join them in social conversations filled with light hearted banter and laughter and the word "faggot" is tossed around fairly often.  I also know that there are some people on here who are very insecure about their sexuality and are greatly offended by being labeled gay.  Knowing that, I occasionally poke them in the eye - figuratively - by suggesting that they are.  That does not make me homophobic.... it is only evidence of my doing something overt to get under someone else's skin.

Now... it seems to me that republicans find themselves in an uncomfortable bind when it comes to explaining black americans' predilection to vote for democrats.  They WANT to say that it is because democrats give those lazy negroes welfare checks, but that would make it seem as if republicans think that the majority of blacks are all on welfare... which is a clearly racist position... and it does not explain why blacks who are NOT on welfare would also nearly unanimously vote for democrats... and they WANT to say that democrats have TRICKED black americans into voting against their self interest, but that is also a clearly racist position which suggests that the entire black american population is too stupid to keep from being duped by those wily democrats.  The fact remains, black americans from all walks of life, and in all levels of the socio-economic spectrum overwhelmingly vote democratic  and if republicans want to really change that voting dynamic, they need to take the time to actually talk to black americans other than Alan Keyes and Michael Steele and find out THEIR reasons for continuing to vote for democrats.  Simply accusing them of being lazy and willing to be bribed or too stupid to know they are being bribed will probably not get them to change their minds about which political party they should support.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is incorrect, but why do middle and upper class blacks also vote for democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they do. Every successful black I know votes Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't
Click to expand...


Prove it. Prove that every successful black American that I know doesn't vote Republican.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wealthiest Blacks in the US
> 1. Oprah Winfrey  Age 55  Net worth: $2.7 billion  Source of wealth: Harpo Productions
> 
> 2. Tiger Woods  Age 33  Net worth: $600 million  Source of wealth: Golf, endorsements
> 
> 3. Robert Johnson  Age 63- Net worth: $550 million  Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 4. Michael Jordan  Age 46- Net worth: $525 million -Source of wealth: Basketball, Nike, endorsements
> 
> 5. Earvin Magic Johnson, Jr.  Age 49  Net worth: $500 million  Source of wealth: Restaurants, real estate, investments
> 
> 6. William Henry Cosby, Jr.  Age 71  Net worth: $450 million  Source of wealth: The Cosby Show, entertainment
> 
> 7. Sheila Johnson  Age 60  Net worth: $400 million -Source of wealth: BET, investments
> 
> 8. R. Donahue Peebles  Age 49  Net worth: $350 million -Source of wealth: Real estate
> 
> 9. Berry Gordy, Jr.  Age 79  Net worth: $325 million  Source of wealth: Motown, Jobete
> 
> 10. Quintin Primo III  Age 55  Net worth: $300 million  Source of wealth: Real estate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many voted for McCain in 2008?
> 
> How many watch Fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of those does Lonestar know?
> 
> Or did you miss that part in your haste to keep all blacks in the same pigeonhole?
Click to expand...


None. I know who those folks are but I don't know them. There's a big difference.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they do. Every successful black I know votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove that every successful black American that I know doesn't vote Republican.
Click to expand...

anecdotal stories don't change the facts... black americans overwhelmingly vote for democrats.

Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004

According to a Pew Research Center report, The 2004 Political Landscape (2003, The 2004 Political Landscape: Overview - Pew Research Center for the People & the Press), African-Americans are the strongest supporters of the Democratic Party. In 2004, 64% of African-Americans described themselves as Democrats, another 21% said they leaned toward the Democratic Party, and only 7% identified themselves as Republicans. While the rest of the country shifted toward the Republican Party after the terrorist attacks against the United States on September 11, 2001 (9/11), African-Americans did not. *The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent,* and the Democratic advantage is only slightly smaller among younger people.

Read more: Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004 Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiskyKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Descendants of those "nasty slave masters" vote Republican now.
> 
> I'm a black woman and I see no reason why I should vote Republican. Most blacks and Hispanics are right leaning Moderates, while most Asians are left leaning Moderates, but they all tend to vote Democratic. Why? Because its seems like the Democratic Party is the only mainstream party that's looking out for us. It is this group that has given women and minorities equal rights, now they are fighting for LGBT, health care, and immigration reform.
> 
> The Republican Party only wants to protect it's privileges, power, and way of life. I just don't think the Republican Party wants to open it arms to all Americans. Minorities and women are growing in power in America, the Republicans need to stop with their retro thinking. Mainstream America no longer means white middle class.
> 
> Also, the Democratic Party doesn't keep blacks down. My parents were once poor, so we were on welfare for the first 7 years of my life. My father got help from the government financially, and was able to go to college and get a nursing degree. Same with my mom a few years later. I was apart of the growing black middle class. By 2013, there will be more blacks in suburbs than inner cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that blacks owned slaves too. Don't you?
> 
> According to 1830 United States records, 3,775 free blacks-living mostly in the South-owned a total of twelve thousand, seven hundred and seventy-five slaves. In the early eighteen century the census list 965 free black slave owners in Louisiana, owning 4,206. The state of South Carolina, lists 464 free blacks owning 2,715 slaves. By 1820, the number of Black slaveholders began to grow significantly.
> 
> Got Essays? - Black Slaveowners
> 
> I might aslo add that Lincoln was a Republican. Does the emancipation proclamation mean anything to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk down to her some more Lonestar....proving the point made about why Blacks trend towards voting for Democrats ( or away from Republicans)
Click to expand...


Oh so providing facts equates to "talk(ing) down" to someone? Hell I do a lot of that then. 

In other words what you're saying is that Republicans provide facts which according to you is talking down to them then it stands to reason that Democrats provide anything but facts and that is why blacks vote for them. Is that about right?

In my opinion Democrats promise blacks exactly what Obama has promised them, cradle to grave entitlements, taking from the hard working rich people and giving to the poor lazy fucks.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove that every successful black American that I know doesn't vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anecdotal stories don't change the facts... black americans overwhelmingly vote for democrats.
> 
> Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, The 2004 Political Landscape (2003, The 2004 Political Landscape: Overview - Pew Research Center for the People & the Press), African-Americans are the strongest supporters of the Democratic Party. In 2004, 64% of African-Americans described themselves as Democrats, another 21% said they leaned toward the Democratic Party, and only 7% identified themselves as Republicans. While the rest of the country shifted toward the Republican Party after the terrorist attacks against the United States on September 11, 2001 (9/11), African-Americans did not. *The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent,* and the Democratic advantage is only slightly smaller among younger people.
> 
> Read more: Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004 Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
Click to expand...


I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.


----------



## maineman

maineman said:


> Now... it seems to me that republicans find themselves in an uncomfortable bind when it comes to explaining black americans' predilection to vote for democrats.  They WANT to say that it is because democrats give those lazy negroes welfare checks, but that would make it seem as if republicans think that the majority of blacks are all on welfare... which is a clearly racist position... and it does not explain why blacks who are NOT on welfare would also nearly unanimously vote for democrats... and they WANT to say that democrats have TRICKED black americans into voting against their self interest, but that is also a clearly racist position which suggests that the entire black american population is too stupid to keep from being duped by those wily democrats.  The fact remains, black americans from all walks of life, and in all levels of the socio-economic spectrum overwhelmingly vote democratic  and if republicans want to really change that voting dynamic, they need to take the time to actually talk to black americans other than Alan Keyes and Michael Steele and find out THEIR reasons for continuing to vote for democrats.  *Simply accusing them of being lazy and willing to be bribed or too stupid to know they are being bribed will probably not get them to change their minds about which political party they should support*.





Lonestar_logic said:


> In my opinion Democrats promise blacks exactly what Obama has promised them, cradle to grave entitlements, taking from the hard working rich people and giving to the *poor lazy fucks*.



and the beat goes on


----------



## Lonestar_logic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=381gFG4Crr8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Modest Expectations From An Obama Supporter[/ame]


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove that every successful black American that I know doesn't vote Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> anecdotal stories don't change the facts... black americans overwhelmingly vote for democrats.
> 
> Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, The 2004 Political Landscape (2003, The 2004 Political Landscape: Overview - Pew Research Center for the People & the Press), African-Americans are the strongest supporters of the Democratic Party. In 2004, 64% of African-Americans described themselves as Democrats, another 21% said they leaned toward the Democratic Party, and only 7% identified themselves as Republicans. While the rest of the country shifted toward the Republican Party after the terrorist attacks against the United States on September 11, 2001 (9/11), African-Americans did not. *The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent,* and the Democratic advantage is only slightly smaller among younger people.
> 
> Read more: Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004 Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


I said that your anecdotal stories about the three rich black republicans that YOU happen to know does NOT change the fact that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum vote for democrats... hard working successful blacks who are not poor lazy fucks, as you call them... and you cannot explain that away... and further... you should think about how YOUR attitudes towards them might, in fact, play a role in their voting behavior.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> anecdotal stories don't change the facts... black americans overwhelmingly vote for democrats.
> 
> Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, The 2004 Political Landscape (2003, The 2004 Political Landscape: Overview - Pew Research Center for the People & the Press), African-Americans are the strongest supporters of the Democratic Party. In 2004, 64% of African-Americans described themselves as Democrats, another 21% said they leaned toward the Democratic Party, and only 7% identified themselves as Republicans. While the rest of the country shifted toward the Republican Party after the terrorist attacks against the United States on September 11, 2001 (9/11), African-Americans did not. *The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent,* and the Democratic advantage is only slightly smaller among younger people.
> 
> Read more: Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004 Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that your anecdotal stories about the three rich black republicans that YOU happen to know does NOT change the fact that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum vote for democrats... hard working successful blacks who are not poor lazy fucks, as you call them... and you cannot explain that away... and further... you should think about how YOUR attitudes towards them might, in fact, play a role in their voting behavior.
Click to expand...


I never said "rich" and I never gave a number as to how many succcessful blacks that I know. You obviously don't think there's very many successful blacks living in and around Houston, Texas, which boasts a population of about 5 million people. 

You seem to have a hard time acknowledging the fact that there are many successful black people that vote Republican. My attitude toward poor lazy blacks have developed over the course of my life living, working and doing time with them. 

The only thing that will change my attitude toward poor lazy blacks is when they change their attitude about themselves and realize that it's not "whitey" keeping them down but their own prejudices that keeps them in a state of perpetual victimhood. 

Wise up!


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that your anecdotal stories about the three rich black republicans that YOU happen to know does NOT change the fact that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum vote for democrats... hard working successful blacks who are not poor lazy fucks, as you call them... and you cannot explain that away... and further... you should think about how YOUR attitudes towards them might, in fact, play a role in their voting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said "rich" and I never gave a number as to how many succcessful blacks that I know. You obviously don't think there's very many successful blacks living in and around Houston, Texas, which boasts a population of about 5 million people.
> 
> You seem to have a hard time acknowledging the fact that there are many successful black people that vote Republican. My attitude toward poor lazy blacks have developed over the course of my life living, working and doing time with them.
> 
> The only thing that will change my attitude toward poor lazy blacks is when they change their attitude about themselves and realize that it's not "whitey" keeping them down but their own prejudices that keeps them in a state of perpetual victimhood.
> 
> Wise up!
Click to expand...


I am sure that there are tons of successful black people in your area... and I am sure that some of them do vote for republicans.  YOU, however, seem to not want to deal with this:

*"The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent."*

and again... your attitudes toward blacks is undoubtedly contributing toward their enmity to the GOP.  Please keep up the good work!


----------



## Truthmatters

NYcarbineer said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the OP bothered to listen history, he'd know why African Americans do not bother to vote for the GOP.
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the phrase "Southern strategy" is often attributed to Nixon political strategist Kevin Phillips, he did not originate it,[1] but merely popularized it.[2] In an interview included in a 1970 New York Times article, he touched on its essence:
> 
> *From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. *That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.[3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Steele Acknowledges GOP Had Southern Strategy For Decades | The Plum Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people are pointing to a new set of remarks Michael Steele made about the Republican Party and race,* in which Steele acknowledged that the GOP hasnt given African Americans a reason to support the party.*
> 
> But I think folks are missing the real news in what Steele said. The RNC chairman also appeared to acknowledge that the GOP has had a race-based southern strategy *for four decades, *which is decidedly not a historical interpretation many Republicans agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fact.  Republicans learned that they could win while only getting 10% of the black vote, so they can effectively write it off.
Click to expand...


They do more than write it off , they actively work to keep black voters from voting.

The court has had to deal with their efforts to illegally knock black voters off the roles in target areas to win elections.

Its cold hard court documented fact.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you're capable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, really...what makes you think you're capable of intimidating me?  I'm truly curious.
Click to expand...


Who knows why I intimidate you?   But apparently there is something there.   And I'm sorry, it's not my intent to do so.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the exchanges where he was using it?  He's not having a few yucks with one of his buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, despite the fact I'm a Liberal, I can read.   You are clearly out to make something out of nothing....but that's ok.   It was very transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no matter.  No enemies on the left.  We get it.  Clearly, the only hateful guy in this thread is the guy chastising others for using hateful language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's the hateful guy on this thread?  Surely you don't think that anything said here was all that bad?   Thin skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiiight.  You're calling me a homophobe, when I clearly OPPOSE homosexual slurs.
> 
> You just may as well come out and say that you don't care what a fellow leftist says, you're okay with it...but anything a conservative says must be condemned at all costs.
Click to expand...


Show me where I have said....Daveman...you are a homophobe.    I look forward to your evidence.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they do. Every successful black I know votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove that every successful black American that I know doesn't vote Republican.
Click to expand...


How many successful black Americans do you know well enough to know who they vote for?


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove that every successful black American that I know doesn't vote Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> anecdotal stories don't change the facts... black americans overwhelmingly vote for democrats.
> 
> Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, The 2004 Political Landscape (2003, The 2004 Political Landscape: Overview - Pew Research Center for the People & the Press), African-Americans are the strongest supporters of the Democratic Party. In 2004, 64% of African-Americans described themselves as Democrats, another 21% said they leaned toward the Democratic Party, and only 7% identified themselves as Republicans. While the rest of the country shifted toward the Republican Party after the terrorist attacks against the United States on September 11, 2001 (9/11), African-Americans did not. *The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent,* and the Democratic advantage is only slightly smaller among younger people.
> 
> Read more: Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004 Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


Lovely....but yes you did.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> YouTube - Modest Expectations From An Obama Supporter



Could you show us that this is the consensus thru out all Black Democrats?


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that your anecdotal stories about the three rich black republicans that YOU happen to know does NOT change the fact that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum vote for democrats... hard working successful blacks who are not poor lazy fucks, as you call them... and you cannot explain that away... and further... you should think about how YOUR attitudes towards them might, in fact, play a role in their voting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said "rich" and I never gave a number as to how many succcessful blacks that I know. You obviously don't think there's very many successful blacks living in and around Houston, Texas, which boasts a population of about 5 million people.
> 
> You seem to have a hard time acknowledging the fact that there are* many successful black people that vote Republican*. My attitude toward poor lazy blacks have developed over the course of my life living, working and doing time with them.
> 
> The only thing that will change my attitude toward poor lazy blacks is when they change their attitude about themselves and realize that it's not "whitey" keeping them down but their own prejudices that keeps them in a state of perpetual victimhood.
> 
> Wise up!
Click to expand...


No one has denied that....however, how many are there who vote Republican compared to successful blacks who vote Democrat.   Give us a percentage.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> let me try to put this issue to rest so that this discussion can get back to the OP.
> 
> I am not, nor have I ever been "homophobic".  I AM straight... and when, in my life, I have been approached by gay men, I have politely informed them of my preference.  I have plenty of gay friends and associates and frequently join them in social conversations filled with light hearted banter and laughter and the word "faggot" is tossed around fairly often.  I also know that there are some people on here who are very insecure about their sexuality and are greatly offended by being labeled gay.  Knowing that, I occasionally poke them in the eye - figuratively - by suggesting that they are.  That does not make me homophobic.... it is only evidence of my doing something overt to get under someone else's skin.


Would you accept that from a conservative as rationalization for his using the word "******"?

Do me a favor.  Don't pretend you would.  Because we both know better.


maineman said:


> Now... it seems to me that republicans find themselves in an uncomfortable bind when it comes to explaining black americans' predilection to vote for democrats.  They WANT to say that it is because democrats give those lazy negroes welfare checks, but that would make it seem as if republicans think that the majority of blacks are all on welfare... which is a clearly racist position... and it does not explain why blacks who are NOT on welfare would also nearly unanimously vote for democrats... and they WANT to say that democrats have TRICKED black americans into voting against their self interest, but that is also a clearly racist position which suggests that the entire black american population is too stupid to keep from being duped by those wily democrats.  The fact remains, black americans from all walks of life, and in all levels of the socio-economic spectrum overwhelmingly vote democratic  and if republicans want to really change that voting dynamic, they need to take the time to actually talk to black americans other than Alan Keyes and Michael Steele and find out THEIR reasons for continuing to vote for democrats.  Simply accusing them of being lazy and willing to be bribed or too stupid to know they are being bribed will probably not get them to change their minds about which political party they should support.


What you think people WANT to say is evidence only of your own bigotry.  Not anyone else's.


----------



## daveman

Lonestar_logic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many voted for McCain in 2008?
> 
> How many watch Fox?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those does Lonestar know?
> 
> Or did you miss that part in your haste to keep all blacks in the same pigeonhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None. I know who those folks are but I don't know them. There's a big difference.
Click to expand...


I know.  But I don't think rightwinger does.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> 
> 
> No, really...what makes you think you're capable of intimidating me?  I'm truly curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows why I intimidate you?   But apparently there is something there.   And I'm sorry, it's not my intent to do so.
Click to expand...

And that brings up a related question:  What in the world makes you think you DO intimidate me, despite all evidence to the contrary?


----------



## Truthmatters

Republicans can never seem to wooo black voters, why is that?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, despite the fact I'm a Liberal, I can read.   You are clearly out to make something out of nothing....but that's ok.   It was very transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the hateful guy on this thread?  Surely you don't think that anything said here was all that bad?   Thin skin?
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiight.  You're calling me a homophobe, when I clearly OPPOSE homosexual slurs.
> 
> You just may as well come out and say that you don't care what a fellow leftist says, you're okay with it...but anything a conservative says must be condemned at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said....Daveman...you are a homophobe.    I look forward to your evidence.
Click to expand...


How soon they forget.



bodecea said:


> Maineman isn't homophobic.    I'm surprised you don't recognise who is not in your club.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that your anecdotal stories about the three rich black republicans that YOU happen to know does NOT change the fact that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum vote for democrats... hard working successful blacks who are not poor lazy fucks, as you call them... and you cannot explain that away... and further... you should think about how YOUR attitudes towards them might, in fact, play a role in their voting behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "rich" and I never gave a number as to how many succcessful blacks that I know. You obviously don't think there's very many successful blacks living in and around Houston, Texas, which boasts a population of about 5 million people.
> 
> You seem to have a hard time acknowledging the fact that there are many successful black people that vote Republican. My attitude toward poor lazy blacks have developed over the course of my life living, working and doing time with them.
> 
> The only thing that will change my attitude toward poor lazy blacks is when they change their attitude about themselves and realize that it's not "whitey" keeping them down but their own prejudices that keeps them in a state of perpetual victimhood.
> 
> Wise up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that there are tons of successful black people in your area... and I am sure that some of them do vote for republicans.  YOU, however, seem to not want to deal with this:
> 
> *"The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent."*
> 
> and again... your attitudes toward blacks is undoubtedly contributing toward their enmity to the GOP.  Please keep up the good work!
Click to expand...


Hey stupid, I have never denied that the majority of blacks vote for Democrats. As a matter of fact I have acknowledged it on more than one occasion and I gave an opinion as to why I think that is. 

"Though it is not popular, it is true that history reveals that the Republican Party has a far more impressive track record in the advancement of Blacks than Democrats. The Republican Party was founded on nine planks - six of which focused on ending slavery. For 150 years, blacks were victims of terrorist attacks by Democrats and Klan supporters- attacks including lynching, beatings, rapes, and mutilations. On the issue of slavery, while Democrats gave all to expand it, Republicans gave their lives to end it. In Congress, Republicans sponsored and passed the 13th, 14th, and 15th Amendments - sacred to black Americans. These Amendments abolished slavery, granted citizenship and gave Blacks the right to vote. The NAACP was founded and financed by three white persons who opposed the Democrats racist practices and lynchings. In Arkansas, it was Democrat Governor Orval Faubus who blocked nine students from entering Central High opening the door for Republican President Eisenhower to send troops to enforce desegregation."

Angel Roberson: Why Some Blacks are Returning to Their GOP Roots - Hip Hop Republican


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove that every successful black American that I know doesn't vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many successful black Americans do you know well enough to know who they vote for?
Click to expand...


Roughly 25 or so.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> anecdotal stories don't change the facts... black americans overwhelmingly vote for democrats.
> 
> Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> According to a Pew Research Center report, The 2004 Political Landscape (2003, The 2004 Political Landscape: Overview - Pew Research Center for the People & the Press), African-Americans are the strongest supporters of the Democratic Party. In 2004, 64% of African-Americans described themselves as Democrats, another 21% said they leaned toward the Democratic Party, and only 7% identified themselves as Republicans. While the rest of the country shifted toward the Republican Party after the terrorist attacks against the United States on September 11, 2001 (9/11), African-Americans did not. *The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent,* and the Democratic advantage is only slightly smaller among younger people.
> 
> Read more: Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004 Political Participation - African-american Political Participation - African, Americans, Total, Voting, Age, Party, Population, and 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely....but yes you did.
Click to expand...


No I didn't you lying fuck. I have never said that blacks didn't overwhelmingly vote for Democrats.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Modest Expectations From An Obama Supporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you show us that this is the consensus thru out all Black Democrats?
Click to expand...


Just go to your local ghetto and ask around.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that your anecdotal stories about the three rich black republicans that YOU happen to know does NOT change the fact that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum vote for democrats... hard working successful blacks who are not poor lazy fucks, as you call them... and you cannot explain that away... and further... you should think about how YOUR attitudes towards them might, in fact, play a role in their voting behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "rich" and I never gave a number as to how many succcessful blacks that I know. You obviously don't think there's very many successful blacks living in and around Houston, Texas, which boasts a population of about 5 million people.
> 
> You seem to have a hard time acknowledging the fact that there are* many successful black people that vote Republican*. My attitude toward poor lazy blacks have developed over the course of my life living, working and doing time with them.
> 
> The only thing that will change my attitude toward poor lazy blacks is when they change their attitude about themselves and realize that it's not "whitey" keeping them down but their own prejudices that keeps them in a state of perpetual victimhood.
> 
> Wise up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has denied that....however, how many are there who vote Republican compared to successful blacks who vote Democrat.   Give us a percentage.
Click to expand...


That's your argument.


----------



## Truthmatters

Why do blacks not vote republican?

Can any of you people on the right tell us why?


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything to the contrary you stupid fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely....but yes you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't you lying fuck. I have never said that blacks didn't overwhelmingly vote for Democrats.
Click to expand...


You went on and on about how successful black people vote Republican....but...please go on with your rude epithets.   It makes your argument so effective.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Modest Expectations From An Obama Supporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you show us that this is the consensus thru out all Black Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just go to your local ghetto and ask around.
Click to expand...


And people wonder why black voters are turned off by the Right and their comments.....



I can't imagine why....simply can't.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "rich" and I never gave a number as to how many succcessful blacks that I know. You obviously don't think there's very many successful blacks living in and around Houston, Texas, which boasts a population of about 5 million people.
> 
> You seem to have a hard time acknowledging the fact that there are* many successful black people that vote Republican*. My attitude toward poor lazy blacks have developed over the course of my life living, working and doing time with them.
> 
> The only thing that will change my attitude toward poor lazy blacks is when they change their attitude about themselves and realize that it's not "whitey" keeping them down but their own prejudices that keeps them in a state of perpetual victimhood.
> 
> Wise up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has denied that....however, how many are there who vote Republican compared to successful blacks who vote Democrat.   Give us a percentage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your argument.
Click to expand...


Give us a percentage.   (Yes, I know you won't and will dodge and squirm... but...I can ask anyways)


----------



## Truthmatters

Not one single righty is willing to tell us why blacks refuse to vote republican?


----------



## bodecea

Truthmatters said:


> Not one single righty is willing to tell us why blacks refuse to vote republican?



That's not true...they've given a few reasons....Blacks are lazy and want to be on the Democrat dole...Blacks are stupid and easily fooled by Democrat rhetoric...Blacks are racist and voted for Obama only because he's black.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely....but yes you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't you lying fuck. I have never said that blacks didn't overwhelmingly vote for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You went on and on about how successful black people vote Republican....but...please go on with your rude epithets.   It makes your argument so effective.
Click to expand...


Yes I stated that the successful black people that I know vote Republican. I sometimes forget how fucking dense you are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you show us that this is the consensus thru out all Black Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to your local ghetto and ask around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people wonder why black voters are turned off by the Right and their comments.....
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why....simply can't.
Click to expand...


Perhaps they are like most liberals and cannot stand the truth.


----------



## Truthmatters

Why do the people on the right refuse to answer the question of why blacks dont vote republican?


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to your local ghetto and ask around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why black voters are turned off by the Right and their comments.....
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why....simply can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are like most liberals and cannot stand the truth.
Click to expand...


Ah...there's another reason.    Blacks don't like the "truth".   (I wonder if that puts them in the "too stupid" catagory or the "too dishonest" catagory.  Either are sure to be WINNERS with those black voters you want to vote Republican)


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has denied that....however, how many are there who vote Republican compared to successful blacks who vote Democrat.   Give us a percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us a percentage.   (Yes, I know you won't and will dodge and squirm... but...I can ask anyways)
Click to expand...


Like I said that's your argument, you provide a percentage if you wish. I know for a fact that the successful blacks I know in and around Houston vote Republican. Most of them I met at the NBRA Convention in Florida. 

Take this Black history test and see how you fair.

1. What Party was founded as the anti-slavery Party and fought to free blacks from slavery?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

2. What was the Party of Abraham Lincoln who signed the emancipation proclamation that resulted in the Juneteenth celebrations that occur in black communities today?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

3. What Party passed the Thirteenth, Fourteenth, and Fifteenth Amendments to the U. S. Constitution granting blacks freedom, citizenship, and the right to vote?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

4. What Party passed the Civil Rights Acts of 1866 and 1875 granting blacks protection from the Black Codes and prohibiting racial discrimination in public accommodations, and was the Party of most blacks prior to the 1960s, including Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, Sojourner Truth, Booker T. Washington, and Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party 

5. What was the Party of the founding fathers of the NAACP?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

6. What was the Party of President Dwight Eisenhower who sent U.S. troops to Arkansas to desegregate schools, established the Civil Rights Commission in 1958, and appointed Chief Justice Earl Warren to the U.S. Supreme Court which resulted in the 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision ending school segregation?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ]  b. Republican Party

 7.   What Party, by the greatest percentage, passed the Civil Rights Acts of the 1950s and 1960s?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 8. What was the Party of President Richard Nixon who instituted the first Affirmative Action program in 1969 with the Philadelphia Plan that established goals and timetables?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 9. What is the Party of President George W. Bush who appointed more blacks to high-level positions than any president in history and who spent record money education, job training and health care to help black Americans prosper?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

BLACK POLITICAL HISTORY: THE UNTOLD STORY

10. What Party fought to keep blacks in slavery and was the Party of the Ku Klux Klan?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 11. What Party from 1870 to 1930 used fraud, whippings, lynching, murder, intimidation, and mutilation to get the black vote, and passed the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws which legalized racial discrimination and denied blacks their rights as citizens?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 12. What was the Party of President Franklin D. Roosevelt and President Harry Truman who rejected anti-lynching laws and efforts to establish a permanent Civil Rights Commission?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 13. What was the Party of President Lyndon Johnson, who called Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. that [N-word] preacher because he opposed the Viet Nam War; and President John F. Kennedy who voted against the 1957 Civil Rights law as a Senator, then as president opposed the 1963 March on Washington by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. after becoming president and the FBI investigate Dr. King on suspicion of being a communist?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 14. What is the Party of the late Senators Robert Byrd who was a member of the Ku Klux
Klan, Ernest Fritz Hollings who hoisted the Confederate flag over the state capitol in South Carolina while governor, and Ted Kennedy who called black judicial nominees Neanderthals while blocking their appointments?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 15. What was the Party of President Bill Clinton who failed to fight the terrorists after the first bombing of the World Trade Center in 1993, sent troops to war in Bosnia and Kosovo without Congressional approval, vetoed the Welfare Reform law twice before signing it, and refused to comply with a court order to have shipping companies develop an Affirmative Action Plan?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 16. What is the Party of Vice President Al Gore whose father voted against the Civil Rights Acts of the 1960s, and who lost the 2000 election as confirmed by a second recount of Florida votes by the Miami Herald and a consortium of major news organizations and the ruling by the U.S. Civil Rights Commission that blacks were not denied the right to vote?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 17. What Party is against school vouchers, against school prayers, and takes the black vote for granted without ever acknowledging their racist past or apologizing for trying to expand slavery, lynching blacks and passing the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws that caused great harm to blacks?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party








NOTE: All answers are "b."


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why black voters are turned off by the Right and their comments.....
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why....simply can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are like most liberals and cannot stand the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...there's another reason.    Blacks don't like the "truth".   (I wonder if that puts them in the "too stupid" catagory or the "too dishonest" catagory.  Either are sure to be WINNERS with those black voters you want to vote Republican)
Click to expand...


Just the ones that are "turned off" by my comments.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Why do the people on the right refuse to answer the question of why blacks dont vote republican?



It's been asked and answered.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the people on the right refuse to answer the question of why blacks dont vote republican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been asked and answered.
Click to expand...


It most certainly has....


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are like most liberals and cannot stand the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...there's another reason.    Blacks don't like the "truth".   (I wonder if that puts them in the "too stupid" catagory or the "too dishonest" catagory.  Either are sure to be WINNERS with those black voters you want to vote Republican)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the ones that are "turned off" by my comments.
Click to expand...


And how many would that be?   # or % would be ok.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me try to put this issue to rest so that this discussion can get back to the OP.
> 
> I am not, nor have I ever been "homophobic".  I AM straight... and when, in my life, I have been approached by gay men, I have politely informed them of my preference.  I have plenty of gay friends and associates and frequently join them in social conversations filled with light hearted banter and laughter and the word "faggot" is tossed around fairly often.  I also know that there are some people on here who are very insecure about their sexuality and are greatly offended by being labeled gay.  Knowing that, I occasionally poke them in the eye - figuratively - by suggesting that they are.  That does not make me homophobic.... it is only evidence of my doing something overt to get under someone else's skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept that from a conservative as rationalization for his using the word "******"?
> 
> Do me a favor.  Don't pretend you would.  Because we both know better.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now... it seems to me that republicans find themselves in an uncomfortable bind when it comes to explaining black americans' predilection to vote for democrats.  They WANT to say that it is because democrats give those lazy negroes welfare checks, but that would make it seem as if republicans think that the majority of blacks are all on welfare... which is a clearly racist position... and it does not explain why blacks who are NOT on welfare would also nearly unanimously vote for democrats... and they WANT to say that democrats have TRICKED black americans into voting against their self interest, but that is also a clearly racist position which suggests that the entire black american population is too stupid to keep from being duped by those wily democrats.  The fact remains, black americans from all walks of life, and in all levels of the socio-economic spectrum overwhelmingly vote democratic  and if republicans want to really change that voting dynamic, they need to take the time to actually talk to black americans other than Alan Keyes and Michael Steele and find out THEIR reasons for continuing to vote for democrats.  Simply accusing them of being lazy and willing to be bribed or too stupid to know they are being bribed will probably not get them to change their minds about which political party they should support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you think people WANT to say is evidence only of your own bigotry.  Not anyone else's.
Click to expand...


in regards to your first question, I think the negative stigma of the N word is much more powerful than "faggot", but, as I tried to say, get off this idiocy that I am homophobic because I most certainly am not.  Try to stay on topiuc instead of this obvious deflection shit.

and your compatriot in arms, lonestar logic, has expressly said most of what I suggested that folks on the right WANT to say.  Remember: I am the one who belongs to the party that blacks vote for.... YOUR party is the one seen by blacks as bigoted.  You need to accept that fact if you are ever going to change it.

The fact remains... blacks vote for democrats.  poor blacks, middle class blacks, rich blacks.  As Pew suggested, the percentage of support for democrats remains nearly constant across the socio-economic spectrum.  I really don't care WHY they do... I am happy that they hold my party in such high regard.  It is YOUR side that needs to do some serious soul searching and some serious fact finding... and come to grips with the long term impact of your southern strategy.  If blacks in America never cast another vote for YOUR party, I would be quite pleased.  You have lost them, and your stance on immigration will lose hispanics as well.  From my perspective, the long term prospects for the GOP have you all becoming a white southern party with diminishing national significance.  Good riddance, I say.  AMF


----------



## Truthmatters

Come on righties spit it out , why do blacks vote for democrats and not republicans.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "rich" and I never gave a number as to how many succcessful blacks that I know. You obviously don't think there's very many successful blacks living in and around Houston, Texas, which boasts a population of about 5 million people.
> 
> You seem to have a hard time acknowledging the fact that there are many successful black people that vote Republican. My attitude toward poor lazy blacks have developed over the course of my life living, working and doing time with them.
> 
> The only thing that will change my attitude toward poor lazy blacks is when they change their attitude about themselves and realize that it's not "whitey" keeping them down but their own prejudices that keeps them in a state of perpetual victimhood.
> 
> Wise up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that there are tons of successful black people in your area... and I am sure that some of them do vote for republicans.  YOU, however, seem to not want to deal with this:
> 
> *"The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent."*
> 
> and again... your attitudes toward blacks is undoubtedly contributing toward their enmity to the GOP.  Please keep up the good work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I have never denied that the majority of blacks vote for Democrats. As a matter of fact I have acknowledged it on more than one occasion and I gave an opinion as to why I think that is.
Click to expand...


your rather racist opinion as to why that is only dealt with the lowest rung of the socio-economic ladder.  (I wonder, for example, why poor white trailer trash still vote for republicans when THEY get the same sort of government largesse that poor blacks do?)   Why do you think that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum are united in their overwhelming support for the Democratic Party? And what do you think your party should do about that, beyond castigating blacks as being lazy and stupid and easily duped, which seems to be YOUR primary tactic?


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats



Is this the official spokesman for black dems....all of them, because if so, I missed the meeting.


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the people on the right refuse to answer the question of why blacks dont vote republican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been asked and answered.
Click to expand...


Whats your opinion on it?  YOURS...


----------



## bodecea

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the official spokesman for black dems....all of them, because if so, I missed the meeting.
Click to expand...


YOU LAZY, STUPID, ONLY VOTES FOR BLACKS, LIVES IN THE GHETTO Democrat You!!!!!!



(you know I'm just kidding, right?)


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...there's another reason.    Blacks don't like the "truth".   (I wonder if that puts them in the "too stupid" catagory or the "too dishonest" catagory.  Either are sure to be WINNERS with those black voters you want to vote Republican)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the ones that are "turned off" by my comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many would that be?   # or % would be ok.
Click to expand...


A lot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that there are tons of successful black people in your area... and I am sure that some of them do vote for republicans.  YOU, however, seem to not want to deal with this:
> 
> *"The Pew Research Center reports that across regions, socioeconomic groups, and ages, the preference for the Democratic Party among African-Americans is uniform; the most affluent African-Americans' party affiliation is almost identical to the least affluent."*
> 
> and again... your attitudes toward blacks is undoubtedly contributing toward their enmity to the GOP.  Please keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I have never denied that the majority of blacks vote for Democrats. As a matter of fact I have acknowledged it on more than one occasion and I gave an opinion as to why I think that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your rather racist opinion as to why that is only dealt with the lowest rung of the socio-economic ladder.  (I wonder, for example, why poor white trailer trash still vote for republicans when THEY get the same sort of government largesse that poor blacks do?)   Why do you think that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum are united in their overwhelming support for the Democratic Party? And what do you think your party should do about that, beyond castigating blacks as being lazy and stupid and easily duped, which seems to be YOUR primary tactic?
Click to expand...


Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for. 

Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, I vote on principle not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the people on the right refuse to answer the question of why blacks dont vote republican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been asked and answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion on it?  YOURS...
Click to expand...


I've already given my opinion.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the ones that are "turned off" by my comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many would that be?   # or % would be ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot.
Click to expand...


Define "a lot"....some might say 2 is a lot in a soccer match....and others might say 2 million is a lot, when it comes to the price of a house.


Or...you can continue to show that you are talking thru your.....well....you know.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I have never denied that the majority of blacks vote for Democrats. As a matter of fact I have acknowledged it on more than one occasion and I gave an opinion as to why I think that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your rather racist opinion as to why that is only dealt with the lowest rung of the socio-economic ladder.  (I wonder, for example, why poor white trailer trash still vote for republicans when THEY get the same sort of government largesse that poor blacks do?)   Why do you think that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum are united in their overwhelming support for the Democratic Party? And what do you think your party should do about that, beyond castigating blacks as being lazy and stupid and easily duped, which seems to be YOUR primary tactic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for.
> 
> Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, *I vote on principle* not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.
Click to expand...


No way.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how many would that be?   # or % would be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "a lot"....some might say 2 is a lot in a soccer match....and others might say 2 million is a lot, when it comes to the price of a house.
> 
> 
> Or...you can continue to show that you are talking thru your.....well....you know.
Click to expand...


You tell me, what do you consider a lot?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your rather racist opinion as to why that is only dealt with the lowest rung of the socio-economic ladder.  (I wonder, for example, why poor white trailer trash still vote for republicans when THEY get the same sort of government largesse that poor blacks do?)   Why do you think that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum are united in their overwhelming support for the Democratic Party? And what do you think your party should do about that, beyond castigating blacks as being lazy and stupid and easily duped, which seems to be YOUR primary tactic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for.
> 
> Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, *I vote on principle* not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.
Click to expand...


Unlike you, I don't lie.


----------



## Truthmatters

I must have missed the posts where they said what they think , where was it?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> I must have missed the posts where they said what they think , where was it?



It's in one of these threads. I forget which one. 

Oh by the way did you take the Black History test I posted on post #299? If so, then how did you do?


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for.
> 
> Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, *I vote on principle* not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't lie.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving my point about you not really knowing what Principles are.  You always are easy, you know.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point about you not really knowing what Principles are.  You always are easy, you know.
Click to expand...


No one has ask me if I knew what Principles were.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I have never denied that the majority of blacks vote for Democrats. As a matter of fact I have acknowledged it on more than one occasion and I gave an opinion as to why I think that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your rather racist opinion as to why that is only dealt with the lowest rung of the socio-economic ladder.  (I wonder, for example, why poor white trailer trash still vote for republicans when THEY get the same sort of government largesse that poor blacks do?)   Why do you think that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum are united in their overwhelming support for the Democratic Party? And what do you think your party should do about that, beyond castigating blacks as being lazy and stupid and easily duped, which seems to be YOUR primary tactic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for.
> 
> Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, I vote on principle not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.
Click to expand...


nice gratuitous insult.  not really all that impressive.  And I vote on principle as well.  I happen to agree with the principles of the democratic party, but I did actually vote for an independent once...when Fritz Mondale seemed willing to drop his pants and bend over for any and every special interest group.  The fact remains, and you cannot dispute it... blacks across the economic spectrum vote democratic.  Now, if you say that those that are poor and lazy do so because the democrats support social welfare programs, why is it that middle class and wealthy blacks vote for democrats as well?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your rather racist opinion as to why that is only dealt with the lowest rung of the socio-economic ladder.  (I wonder, for example, why poor white trailer trash still vote for republicans when THEY get the same sort of government largesse that poor blacks do?)   Why do you think that blacks across the socio-economic spectrum are united in their overwhelming support for the Democratic Party? And what do you think your party should do about that, beyond castigating blacks as being lazy and stupid and easily duped, which seems to be YOUR primary tactic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for.
> 
> Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, I vote on principle not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice gratuitous insult.  not really all that impressive.  And I vote on principle as well.  I happen to agree with the principles of the democratic party, but I did actually vote for an independent once...when Fritz Mondale seemed willing to drop his pants and bend over for any and every special interest group.  The fact remains, and you cannot dispute it... blacks across the economic spectrum vote democratic.  Now, if you say that those that are poor and lazy do so because the democrats support social welfare programs, why is it that middle class and wealthy blacks vote for democrats as well?
Click to expand...


I never attempted to dispute it stupid. It's my opinion that the main reason poor fucks like yourself vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from white guilt. The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and not for the good although it has been and will continue to be a racist party. Only an idiot would deny that fact.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point about you not really knowing what Principles are.  You always are easy, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has ask me if I knew what Principles were.
Click to expand...


No indeed.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for.
> 
> Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, I vote on principle not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice gratuitous insult.  not really all that impressive.  And I vote on principle as well.  I happen to agree with the principles of the democratic party, but I did actually vote for an independent once...when Fritz Mondale seemed willing to drop his pants and bend over for any and every special interest group.  The fact remains, and you cannot dispute it... blacks across the economic spectrum vote democratic.  Now, if you say that those that are poor and lazy do so because the democrats support social welfare programs, why is it that middle class and wealthy blacks vote for democrats as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never attempted to dispute it* stupid*. It's my opinion that the main reason* poor fucks like yourself *vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from *white guilt.* The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and *not for the good *although it has been and will continue to be *a racist party*. *Only an idiot *would deny that fact.
Click to expand...


You know...with comments like this, I simply cannot understand why we all don't drop everything and register Republican.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure "white trailor trash" votes for Republicans? Maybe you ought to go ask your neighbors who they vote for.
> 
> Oh and I don't have a party, I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans in my lifetime, I vote on principle not on party. I don't know if the Republican party thinks blacks are lazy or not, I know for a fact that I have seen more than my fair share of lazy blacks as well as lazy whites. And you're the one calling them "stupid", not I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice gratuitous insult.  not really all that impressive.  And I vote on principle as well.  I happen to agree with the principles of the democratic party, but I did actually vote for an independent once...when Fritz Mondale seemed willing to drop his pants and bend over for any and every special interest group.  The fact remains, and you cannot dispute it... blacks across the economic spectrum vote democratic.  Now, if you say that those that are poor and lazy do so because the democrats support social welfare programs, *why is it that middle class and wealthy blacks vote for democrats as well?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never attempted to dispute it stupid. It's my opinion that the main reason poor fucks like yourself vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from white guilt. The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and not for the good although it has been and will continue to be a racist party. Only an idiot would deny that fact.
Click to expand...


poor fucks like myself?  Maybe you are unaware of what a sweet paycheck you send me every single month for my quarter of a century of service on your behalf, but, that along with 401(k) and power company pension and social security AND my echocardiographer wife's salary puts me a bit above being a "poor fuck".  And why do you fail to answer the question that I bolded for your behalf?  And... if the democratic party is a racist party, why is it that people of color are overwhelmingly democrats?  Is it a black party that is racist against whites?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice gratuitous insult.  not really all that impressive.  And I vote on principle as well.  I happen to agree with the principles of the democratic party, but I did actually vote for an independent once...when Fritz Mondale seemed willing to drop his pants and bend over for any and every special interest group.  The fact remains, and you cannot dispute it... blacks across the economic spectrum vote democratic.  Now, if you say that those that are poor and lazy do so because the democrats support social welfare programs, why is it that middle class and wealthy blacks vote for democrats as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never attempted to dispute it* stupid*. It's my opinion that the main reason* poor fucks like yourself *vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from *white guilt.* The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and *not for the good *although it has been and will continue to be *a racist party*. *Only an idiot *would deny that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...with comments like this, I simply cannot understand why we all don't drop everything and register Republican.
Click to expand...


It's because you're an idiot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice gratuitous insult.  not really all that impressive.  And I vote on principle as well.  I happen to agree with the principles of the democratic party, but I did actually vote for an independent once...when Fritz Mondale seemed willing to drop his pants and bend over for any and every special interest group.  The fact remains, and you cannot dispute it... blacks across the economic spectrum vote democratic.  Now, if you say that those that are poor and lazy do so because the democrats support social welfare programs, *why is it that middle class and wealthy blacks vote for democrats as well?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never attempted to dispute it stupid. It's my opinion that the main reason poor fucks like yourself vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from white guilt. The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and not for the good although it has been and will continue to be a racist party. Only an idiot would deny that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor fucks like myself?  Maybe you are unaware of what a sweet paycheck you send me every single month for my quarter of a century of service on your behalf, but, that along with 401(k) and power company pension and social security AND my echocardiographer wife's salary puts me a bit above being a "poor fuck".  And why do you fail to answer the question that I bolded for your behalf?  And... if the democratic party is a racist party, why is it that people of color are overwhelmingly democrats?  Is it a black party that is racist against whites?
Click to expand...


Sure!! We both know you wait by the mailbox each month for your welfare check. Oh and I didn't answer your question because I don't know why wealthy blacks vote for a racist party. You'd have to ask them.


----------



## Truthmatters

They just HATE any and all Americans who dont agree with them.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never attempted to dispute it stupid. It's my opinion that the main reason poor fucks like yourself vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from white guilt. The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and not for the good although it has been and will continue to be a racist party. Only an idiot would deny that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor fucks like myself?  Maybe you are unaware of what a sweet paycheck you send me every single month for my quarter of a century of service on your behalf, but, that along with 401(k) and power company pension and social security AND my echocardiographer wife's salary puts me a bit above being a "poor fuck".  And why do you fail to answer the question that I bolded for your behalf?  And... if the democratic party is a racist party, why is it that people of color are overwhelmingly democrats?  Is it a black party that is racist against whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure!! We both know you wait by the mailbox each month for your welfare check.
Click to expand...


if you want to call the DFAS check for my retirement "welfare", I could give a shit.  Now if you are saying that I am NOT a retired naval officer, then I guess we don't have much left to talk about.  I really won't converse very much with people who question my integrity.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never attempted to dispute it* stupid*. It's my opinion that the main reason* poor fucks like yourself *vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from *white guilt.* The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and *not for the good *although it has been and will continue to be *a racist party*. *Only an idiot *would deny that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...with comments like this, I simply cannot understand why we all don't drop everything and register Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's because you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


More of that Republican sweet talk.   You guys are expert at convincing people to join your side.


----------



## Zona

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice gratuitous insult.  not really all that impressive.  And I vote on principle as well.  I happen to agree with the principles of the democratic party, but I did actually vote for an independent once...when Fritz Mondale seemed willing to drop his pants and bend over for any and every special interest group.  The fact remains, and you cannot dispute it... blacks across the economic spectrum vote democratic.  Now, if you say that those that are poor and lazy do so because the democrats support social welfare programs, why is it that middle class and wealthy blacks vote for democrats as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never attempted to dispute it* stupid*. It's my opinion that the main reason* poor fucks like yourself *vote democratic is for the entitlements that they promise. The upper middle class and the wealthy vote Democratic because perhaps they suffer from *white guilt.* The Democratic party has changed over the last 15 or twenty years and *not for the good *although it has been and will continue to be *a racist party*. *Only an idiot *would deny that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...with comments like this, I simply cannot understand why we all don't drop everything and register Republican.
Click to expand...


This post makes no sense considering

"YOU LAZY, STUPID, ONLY VOTES FOR BLACKS, LIVES IN THE GHETTO Democrat You!!!!!!"



Give em hell dude.  Give em hell.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor fucks like myself?  Maybe you are unaware of what a sweet paycheck you send me every single month for my quarter of a century of service on your behalf, but, that along with 401(k) and power company pension and social security AND my echocardiographer wife's salary puts me a bit above being a "poor fuck".  And why do you fail to answer the question that I bolded for your behalf?  And... if the democratic party is a racist party, why is it that people of color are overwhelmingly democrats?  Is it a black party that is racist against whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!! We both know you wait by the mailbox each month for your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you want to call the DFAS check for my retirement "welfare", I could give a shit.  Now if you are saying that I am NOT a retired naval officer, then I guess we don't have much left to talk about.  I really won't converse very much with people who question my integrity.
Click to expand...


What integrity?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...with comments like this, I simply cannot understand why we all don't drop everything and register Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More of that Republican sweet talk.   You guys are expert at convincing people to join your side.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Republican you dumbass.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of that Republican sweet talk.   You guys are expert at convincing people to join your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Republican you dumbass.
Click to expand...


How convenient.    Of course you aren't....you have "principles".


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of that Republican sweet talk.   You guys are expert at convincing people to join your side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Republican you dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.    Of course you aren't....you have "principles".
Click to expand...


Don't be jealous.


----------



## ConHog

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Republican you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient.    Of course you aren't....you have "principles".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous.
Click to expand...


She's not jealous at all. she's quite proud of having no principles.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Republican you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient.    Of course you aren't....you have "principles".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous.
Click to expand...


Of course.   That must be it.   

(I think the day I get jealous of anything or anyone in Texas will be a dark day for me indeed)


----------



## bodecea

ConHog said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient.    Of course you aren't....you have "principles".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not jealous at all. she's quite proud of having no principles.
Click to expand...


Is this one of those...."You want to welcome me to your club" moments?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient.    Of course you aren't....you have "principles".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.   That must be it.
> 
> (I think the day I get jealous of anything or anyone in Texas will be a dark day for me indeed)
Click to expand...


You think?  Not too sure of yourself are ya?  Do you wish to compare how my prosperous state compares to your bankrupt state?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!! We both know you wait by the mailbox each month for your welfare check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to call the DFAS check for my retirement "welfare", I could give a shit.  Now if you are saying that I am NOT a retired naval officer, then I guess we don't have much left to talk about.  I really won't converse very much with people who question my integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What integrity?
Click to expand...


That's right, Lonestar_Logic, you have no integrity.  I know your kind in Texas, and, yes, you little freaks do vote GOP and twist the good party far, far to the dark side of wingnutville.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to call the DFAS check for my retirement "welfare", I could give a shit.  Now if you are saying that I am NOT a retired naval officer, then I guess we don't have much left to talk about.  I really won't converse very much with people who question my integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, Lonestar_Logic, you have no integrity.  I know your kind in Texas, and, yes, you little freaks do vote GOP and twist the good party far, far to the dark side of wingnutville.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't show your ignorance so blatantly.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> in regards to your first question, I think the negative stigma of the N word is much more powerful than "faggot", but, as I tried to say, get off this idiocy that I am homophobic because I most certainly am not.  Try to stay on topiuc instead of this obvious deflection shit.


Yeah, well, horseshit.  


maineman said:


> and your compatriot in arms, lonestar logic, has expressly said most of what I suggested that folks on the right WANT to say.  Remember: I am the one who belongs to the party that blacks vote for.... YOUR party is the one seen by blacks as bigoted.  You need to accept that fact if you are ever going to change it.


One guy says it, and that's corroboration enough for you?

I guess you support the troops when they shoot their officers, huh?  After all, it's what I WANT leftists, to say, and one did, so...


maineman said:


> The fact remains... blacks vote for democrats.  poor blacks, middle class blacks, rich blacks.  As Pew suggested, the percentage of support for democrats remains nearly constant across the socio-economic spectrum.  I really don't care WHY they do... I am happy that they hold my party in such high regard.  It is YOUR side that needs to do some serious soul searching and some serious fact finding... and come to grips with the long term impact of your southern strategy.  If blacks in America never cast another vote for YOUR party, I would be quite pleased.  You have lost them, and your stance on immigration will lose hispanics as well.  From my perspective, the long term prospects for the GOP have you all becoming a white southern party with diminishing national significance.  Good riddance, I say.  AMF


The fact remains that the left has been playing the race card for decades.  It's no wonder some blacks think conservatives are racist.  You've been feeding them that lie, so they vote for Dem candidates.

And you need to realize that anti-illegal immigration is not anti-immigration.  There you go lying again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar, you have revealed you do not understand the subject.  Really, you should take bigreb and move along.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar, you have revealed you do not understand the subject.  Really, you should take bigreb and move along.



And another white liberal who understands the black experience chimes in.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar, you have revealed you do not understand the subject.  Really, you should take bigreb and move along.



I fully understand the subject. Democrats have been fooling blacks for years and blacks are either too ignorant or too stupid to realize it. 

It was the Republicans that passed the Thirteenth, Fourteenth, and Fifteenth Amendments to the U. S. Constitution granting blacks freedom, citizenship, and the right to vote. 

It was the Republicans that passed the Civil Rights Acts of 1866 and 1875 granting blacks protection from the Black Codes and prohibiting racial discrimination in public accommodations, and was the Party of most blacks prior to the 1960s, including Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, Sojourner Truth, Booker T. Washington, and Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.

It was a Republican President that appointed more blacks to high-level positions than any president in history and who spent record money education, job training and health care to help black Americans prosper.

It was a Democratic President (Lyndon Johnson) who called Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. that ****** preacher because he opposed the Viet Nam War; and President John F. Kennedy who voted against the 1957 Civil Rights law as a Senator, then as president opposed the 1963 March on Washington by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. after becoming president and the FBI investigate Dr. King on suspicion of being a communist.

The Democrats are against school vouchers, against school prayers, and takes the black vote for granted without ever acknowledging their racist past or apologizing for trying to expand slavery, lynching blacks and passing the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws that caused great harm to blacks.

The Democratic party fought to keep blacks in slavery and was the Party of the Ku Klux Klan.

National Black Republican Association | National Black Republican Association


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yet it was a Democratic president (the one whom you can't supply the credible support that says LBJ ever said any such thing about MLK) and a Democratic congress (the one that you claim was racist) that (1) passed the Civil Rights Bill of 1964, the Voting Rights Act of 1965, and forced racists everywhere to kneel virtually before the Constitution and confess their sin of racism.  Democratic officials pursued the bad boys and girls throughout the south until they gave up or died.  Rightfully so.  Southern racists bastards.  And now so many of them in Texas belong to the Republican Party.

Oh, notice that not a single southern Republican voted for the bill.  Not one.  Note that the Democrats of the north in greater numbers and greater percentages voted for the bill than Republicans.

The original House version:Yeah- nay
&#8226;	Southern Democrats:    7-87 (7%-93%)
&#8226;	Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
&#8226;	Northern Democrats:    145-9 (94%-6%)
&#8226;	Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
The Senate version:
&#8226;	Southern Democrats:    1-20 (5%-95%)
&#8226;	Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
&#8226;	Northern Democrats:    45-1 (98%-2%)
&#8226;	Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)

You, kiddo, are not very good at this.  Stop following Rush's Rules for GOP Fools, and you might get better.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your compatriot in arms, lonestar logic, has expressly said most of what I suggested that folks on the right WANT to say.  Remember: I am the one who belongs to the party that blacks vote for.... YOUR party is the one seen by blacks as bigoted.  You need to accept that fact if you are ever going to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> One guy says it, and that's corroboration enough for you?
Click to expand...


one guy?  I merely pointed out one guy on here in this very thread... like a piece of low hanging fruit.  I have been on message boards with conservative white guys who spout that same line of racist shit for fifteen years or more.  I have listened to racist white republicans say that blacks are either stupid or lazy and greedy for as long as I have been interested in politics.  For you to claim that those attitudes are not widely held is ridiculous.



maineman said:


> *The fact remains... blacks vote for democrats.  poor blacks, middle class blacks, rich blacks.  As Pew suggested, the percentage of support for democrats remains nearly constant across the socio-economic spectrum. * I really don't care WHY they do... I am happy that they hold my party in such high regard.  It is YOUR side that needs to do some serious soul searching and some serious fact finding... and come to grips with the long term impact of your southern strategy.  If blacks in America never cast another vote for YOUR party, I would be quite pleased.  You have lost them, and your stance on immigration will lose hispanics as well.  From my perspective, the long term prospects for the GOP have you all becoming a white southern party with diminishing national significance.  Good riddance, I say.  AMF





> The fact remains that the left has been playing the race card for decades.  It's no wonder some blacks think conservatives are racist.  You've been feeding them that lie, so they vote for Dem candidates



"some blacks" think that about conservatives?  How about damned near ALL of them.  And be a big boy and go back and address the fact contained in the bolded sentences.  It certainly is not because SOME blacks think that conservatives are racists...that's for damned sure.



> And you need to realize that anti-illegal immigration is not anti-immigration.  There you go lying again.



learn to speak the language.  There is no lie there.  I NEVER said that republicans are anti-immigration.  I said that your stance on immigration would lose you hispanic votes as well.  That is a fact.  Stopping comprehensive immigration reform legislation will indeed cost the GOP hispanic votes.  Preferring the approach of scaring all hispanics legal or otherwise with your jackboot "show me your papers" Arizona approach will cost the GOP hispanic votes.  There can be no denying that... well... there can be no rational denying of that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Either party that takes an anti-immigrant stance will lose votes and elections.  As America grows younger and darker and more technological, those who are older and whiter and far to the right grow far less in numbers.  The old America is going, going, gone, and that's that way it is.  Nothing will stop that, because the numbers are against nativism.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your compatriot in arms, lonestar logic, has expressly said most of what I suggested that folks on the right WANT to say.  Remember: I am the one who belongs to the party that blacks vote for.... YOUR party is the one seen by blacks as bigoted.  You need to accept that fact if you are ever going to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> One guy says it, and that's corroboration enough for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one guy?  I merely pointed out one guy on here in this very thread... like a piece of low hanging fruit.  I have been on message boards with conservative white guys who spout that same line of racist shit for fifteen years or more.  I have listened to racist white republicans say that blacks are either stupid or lazy and greedy for as long as I have been interested in politics.  For you to claim that those attitudes are not widely held is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that the left has been playing the race card for decades.  It's no wonder some blacks think conservatives are racist.  You've been feeding them that lie, so they vote for Dem candidates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "some blacks" think that about conservatives?  How about damned near ALL of them.  And be a big boy and go back and address the fact contained in the bolded sentences.  It certainly is not because SOME blacks think that conservatives are racists...that's for damned sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you need to realize that anti-illegal immigration is not anti-immigration.  There you go lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> learn to speak the language.  There is no lie there.  I NEVER said that republicans are anti-immigration.  I said that your stance on immigration would lose you hispanic votes as well.  That is a fact.  Stopping comprehensive immigration reform legislation will indeed cost the GOP hispanic votes.  Preferring the approach of scaring all hispanics legal or otherwise with your jackboot "show me your papers" Arizona approach will cost the GOP hispanic votes.  There can be no denying that... well... there can be no rational denying of that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, well, horseshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The comment beloe is a keeper for the idiot file. 70 percent of Americans do not want imagration reform So explain how is it that obama would gain votes for trying to get this agenda passed?




JakeStarkey said:


> Either party that takes an anti-immigrant stance will lose votes and elections.  As America grows younger and darker and more technological, those who are older and whiter and far to the right grow far less in numbers.  The old America is going, going, gone, and that's that way it is.  Nothing will stop that, because the numbers are against nativism.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> Yeah, well, horseshit.



typically profound dave.  guess you really CAN'T carry on an intelligent conversation.

got it.


----------



## William Joyce

The notion that blacks "don't think for themselves" in their loyalty to Democrats is mind-balm for dumb Republicans.  In fact, blacks voting as a block for Democrats is both rational and strategic:  in the short term, they do in fact get more benefits, affirmative action and softer criminal enforcement.  And by voting as a block, they maximize their leverage relative to their numbers.

In any event, anyone who thinks that voting is an intelligent and considered process that the masses engage in with an eye toward their long-term betterment instead of short-term satisfaction is... to put it diplomatically...   _very, very naive._

It's WHITES who are stupid to split their vote Democrat/Republican.  Hell, there are plenty of households where the whites may as well not bother voting because they cancel each other out.  If they all voted one way, "mindlessly" as the critics would have it, they would have total control.

Right now, of course, whites still have a (bare) majority, so they can afford to treat politics like a parlor game.  But their numbers are declining.  Soon, THEY will be in the minority, and they're going to have to choose a side -- or at least re-evaluate their approach to politics.  Lest they DIE.  In other words, whites in general will have to learn the lesson that blacks learned:  get unified, get racist, or get dead.

But given the current white conservative fantasy that blacks are going to suddenly see the virtues of the free market and endless war for Israel and defect en masse to the GOP, I don't really see any fact-based assessments forthcoming.  Newt Gingrich once gave a speech in which he said that all Haiti needed to launch into riches was _market reform._  Uh huh.  Conservatives also nurse this fantasy that Hispanics are "really a family values people", but the stats don't bear this out.


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The comment beloe is a keeper for the idiot file. 70 percent of Americans do not want imagration reform So explain how is it that obama would gain votes for trying to get this agenda passed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either party that takes an anti-immigrant stance will lose votes and elections.  As America grows younger and darker and more technological, those who are older and whiter and far to the right grow far less in numbers.  The old America is going, going, gone, and that's that way it is.  Nothing will stop that, because the numbers are against nativism.
Click to expand...


got a link that shows that percentage?

and... are you, perhaps, inbred?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typically profound dave.  guess you really CAN'T carry on an intelligent conversation.
> 
> got it.
Click to expand...

Horseshit gets correctly labeled as horseshit.  Don't like it?  Don't spout horseshit.

Ball's in your court, Skippy.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> and... are you, perhaps, inbred?



Is that profound, intelligent conversation?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comment beloe is a keeper for the idiot file. 70 percent of Americans do not want imagration reform So explain how is it that obama would gain votes for trying to get this agenda passed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either party that takes an anti-immigrant stance will lose votes and elections.  As America grows younger and darker and more technological, those who are older and whiter and far to the right grow far less in numbers.  The old America is going, going, gone, and that's that way it is.  Nothing will stop that, because the numbers are against nativism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> got a link that shows that percentage?
> 
> and... are you, perhaps, inbred?
Click to expand...


How aboiut taking your foot out of your mouth. and read jaks comment does it make any sense? If 70precent of Americans are against imagration reform how could obama and the democrats expect to win any election?

You and jake seem to forget when Bush tried it


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The comment beloe is a keeper for the idiot file. 70 percent of Americans do not want imagration reform So explain how is it that obama would gain votes for trying to get this agenda passed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either party that takes an anti-immigrant stance will lose votes and elections.  As America grows younger and darker and more technological, those who are older and whiter and far to the right grow far less in numbers.  The old America is going, going, gone, and that's that way it is.  Nothing will stop that, because the numbers are against nativism.
Click to expand...


You better go examine how that 70% is determined.  That is why the GOP does not take an anti-immigrant position.  The party will lose every election (any party) if it goes anti-immigrant.  The numbers are steadily going against what you believe.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comment beloe is a keeper for the idiot file. 70 percent of Americans do not want imagration reform So explain how is it that obama would gain votes for trying to get this agenda passed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link that shows that percentage?
> 
> and... are you, perhaps, inbred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How aboiut taking your foot out of your mouth. and read jaks comment does it make any sense? If 70precent of Americans are against imagration reform how could obama and the democrats expect to win any election?
> 
> You and jake seem to forget when Bush tried it
Click to expand...


Study the percentage, son, and it does not add up to what you believe.


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comment beloe is a keeper for the idiot file. 70 percent of Americans do not want imagration reform So explain how is it that obama would gain votes for trying to get this agenda passed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link that shows that percentage?
> 
> and... are you, perhaps, inbred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How aboiut taking your foot out of your mouth. and read jaks comment does it make any sense? If 70precent of Americans are against imagration reform how could obama and the democrats expect to win any election?
> 
> You and jake seem to forget when Bush tried it
Click to expand...


you said that 70% of America is against immigration reform.  I said give me a link that shows that.  can you do it?  yes or no


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typically profound dave.  guess you really CAN'T carry on an intelligent conversation.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit gets correctly labeled as horseshit.  Don't like it?  Don't spout horseshit.
> 
> Ball's in your court, Skippy.
Click to expand...


if you want to call me pointing out the idiocy of your position as "horseshit" that's fine, I guess.  Blacks in all socioeconomic spectrums vote democratic and your only explanation for that is democrats lie by telling blacks that republicans are racist, and somehow, all those blacks - poor, middle class and rich blacks  - all just believe that "lie" and vote democratic even though it is not in their best interest.

and you don't think that you suggesting that an entire race of citizens in America is so clueless and inept as to be capable of being completely fooled by a political party to vote against their own self interest is not, in itself, proof of your seemingly unwitting racism?????

that may not be "horseshit", but it certainly is proof positive of your own deeply held bigotry against blacks...

wow


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a link that shows that percentage?
> 
> and... are you, perhaps, inbred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How aboiut taking your foot out of your mouth. and read jaks comment does it make any sense? If 70precent of Americans are against imagration reform how could obama and the democrats expect to win any election?
> 
> You and jake seem to forget when Bush tried it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said that 70% of America is against immigration reform.  I said give me a link that shows that.  can you do it?  yes or no
Click to expand...


I can't find a source to support what I said But I have read it just can't locate it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comment beloe is a keeper for the idiot file. 70 percent of Americans do not want imagration reform So explain how is it that obama would gain votes for trying to get this agenda passed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either party that takes an anti-immigrant stance will lose votes and elections.  As America grows younger and darker and more technological, those who are older and whiter and far to the right grow far less in numbers.  The old America is going, going, gone, and that's that way it is.  Nothing will stop that, because the numbers are against nativism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better go examine how that 70% is determined.  That is why the GOP does not take an anti-immigrant position.  The party will lose every election (any party) if it goes anti-immigrant.  The numbers are steadily going against what you believe.
Click to expand...


You better research some history those who have push for imagration reform AMENSTY have been oin the losing side.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Link for the 70%?  Oh, that's right you don't have it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Link for the 70%?  Oh, that's right you don't have it.



dO YOU HAVE A SOURCE TO YOUR CLAIM?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> typically profound dave.  guess you really CAN'T carry on an intelligent conversation.
> 
> got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit gets correctly labeled as horseshit.  Don't like it?  Don't spout horseshit.
> 
> Ball's in your court, Skippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you want to call me pointing out the idiocy of your position as "horseshit" that's fine, I guess.  Blacks in all socioeconomic spectrums vote democratic and your only explanation for that is democrats lie by telling blacks that republicans are racist, and somehow, all those blacks - poor, middle class and rich blacks  - all just believe that "lie" and vote democratic even though it is not in their best interest.
> 
> and you don't think that you suggesting that an entire race of citizens in America is so clueless and inept as to be capable of being completely fooled by a political party to vote against their own self interest is not, in itself, proof of your seemingly unwitting racism?????
> 
> that may not be "horseshit", but it certainly is proof positive of your own deeply held bigotry against blacks...
> 
> wow
Click to expand...


"Blah blah blah racist blah blah."

Yawn.  That lost any effect it had long ago.  Now all it means is "something a leftist doesn't like".

You homophobe.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link for the 70%?  Oh, that's right you don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dO YOU HAVE A SOURCE TO YOUR CLAIM?
Click to expand...


You made the claim, and you fail.  Simple as that.  Dismissed.


----------



## R.C. Christian

topspin said:


> Anti semite



Yes, god forbid anyone criticize someone who is jewish because they're obviously anti-semitic! Talk about a conversation killer.


----------



## R.C. Christian

The sad irony that is a testament to the failure of society is that blacks were at their edcucational zenith before the civil rights movement. Very tragic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link for the 70%?  Oh, that's right you don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dO YOU HAVE A SOURCE TO YOUR CLAIM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim, and you fail.  Simple as that.  Dismissed.
Click to expand...


I said I couln't find it. I did not say it wasn't there. At least I am honest enough to admit it instead of tring to side step. You will not even do that, or will you? where's your source?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet it was a Democratic president (the one whom you can't supply the credible support that says LBJ ever said any such thing about MLK) and a Democratic congress (the one that you claim was racist) that (1) passed the Civil Rights Bill of 1964, the Voting Rights Act of 1965, and forced racists everywhere to kneel virtually before the Constitution and confess their sin of racism.  Democratic officials pursued the bad boys and girls throughout the south until they gave up or died.  Rightfully so.  Southern racists bastards.  And now so many of them in Texas belong to the Republican Party.
> 
> Oh, notice that not a single southern Republican voted for the bill.  Not one.  Note that the Democrats of the north in greater numbers and greater percentages voted for the bill than Republicans.
> 
> The original House version:Yeah- nay
> 	Southern Democrats:    7-87 (7%-93%)
> 	Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 	Northern Democrats:    145-9 (94%-6%)
> 	Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 	Southern Democrats:    1-20 (5%-95%)
> 	Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> 	Northern Democrats:    45-1 (98%-2%)
> 	Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> 
> You, kiddo, are not very good at this.  Stop following Rush's Rules for GOP Fools, and you might get better.



That's it? That all you got?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHA you fail!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

R.C. Christian said:


> The sad irony that is a testament to the failure of society is that blacks were at their edcucational zenith before the civil rights movement. Very tragic.



Evidence?  Make sure you include college degrees.  Also make sure that you compare with then and now with whites, Asians, Hispanics.

Your thesis will crumble.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar, those stats are a ringing endorsement that the GOP has to get off its ass and get to work.  The Dems represent minorities' interests while the GOP does not.  If you want to rely on what the GOP did for blacks more than 46 years ago, go ahead, and we all will chuckle quietly, pat you on the head, and kick your ass into the gutter with conhog and bigrebnc1775.  Remember, not every Republican in the south is racist, but every racist I know here across four southern states is certainly Republican.  Fail.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar, those stats are a ringing endorsement that the GOP has to get off its ass and get to work.  The Dems represent minorities' interests while the GOP does not.  If you want to rely on what the GOP did for blacks more than 46 years ago, go ahead, and we all will chuckle quietly, pat you on the head, and kick your ass into the gutter with conhog and bigrebnc1775.  Remember, not every Republican in the south is racist, but every racist I know here across four southern states is certainly Republican.  Fail.



If you choose to deny history then that's your right, but it makes you an ignorant fool. The Dems continue to patronize minorities and the cold hard truth is the Republicans have had a far better record than the Democrats on race.  "Affirmative action" for instance, which has become the keystone of Democratic racial politics and anyone who opposes affirmative action is racist. But affirmative action, as practiced currently, is racist to the core. It is based on the assumption that African-Americans are incapable of competing with whites. The Democrats position is that blacks cannot think or do for themselves and they need ol' Massa governments help.


----------



## maineman

bottom line:

lonestar illogic, daveywoman, and biginbredreb all have a difficult time explaining how, if the democratic party is SO bad for blacks, and the GOP is SO much better for them, blacks nonetheless continue to vote overwhelmingly for democrats.  And, as studies show, it is not just POOR blacks who are loyal democrats.  Loyalty to the democratic party is uniformly strong amongst blacks of ALL socioeconomic levels.  When pressed to explain it, they all tapdance around the fact that their only explanation requires them to expose their own blatant racist beliefs.  As in, "the democratic party has FOOLED all the blacks into voting for them"  or "blacks vote for democrats because democrats give them welfare money and food stamps".

When your own RNC chairman readily admits to the long time existence of a GOP "southern strategy" that clearly and unambiguously ignored blacks, it would seem like you all might have the strength of character to just ADMIT that blacks have good reason to not trust you.

But again... you all can self righteously claim that your party is clearly better for blacks than the democratic party is... and I could give a shit.  As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar, those stats are a ringing endorsement that the GOP has to get off its ass and get to work.  The Dems represent minorities' interests while the GOP does not.  If you want to rely on what the GOP did for blacks more than 46 years ago, go ahead, and we all will chuckle quietly, pat you on the head, and kick your ass into the gutter with conhog and bigrebnc1775.  Remember, not every Republican in the south is racist, but every racist I know here across four southern states is certainly Republican.  Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to deny history then that's your right, but it makes you an ignorant fool. The Dems continue to patronize minorities and the cold hard truth is the Republicans have had a far better record than the Democrats on race.  "Affirmative action" for instance, which has become the keystone of Democratic racial politics and anyone who opposes affirmative action is racist. But affirmative action, as practiced currently, is racist to the core. It is based on the assumption that African-Americans are incapable of competing with whites. The Democrats position is that blacks cannot think or do for themselves and they need ol' Massa governments help.
Click to expand...


History is clear: the Democrats changed for the right, and the GOP has receded.  Your Rush-based assumptions are false, and if you continue to use Rush's Rules for GOP fools, you will continue to fail.

What do you have for the GOP since 1964?


----------



## JakeStarkey

maineman said:


> bottom line:
> 
> lonestar illogic, daveywoman, and biginbredreb all have a difficult time explaining how, if the democratic party is SO bad for blacks, and the GOP is SO much better for them, blacks nonetheless continue to vote overwhelmingly for democrats.  And, as studies show, it is not just POOR blacks who are loyal democrats.  Loyalty to the democratic party is uniformly strong amongst blacks of ALL socioeconomic levels.  When pressed to explain it, they all tapdance around the fact that their only explanation requires them to expose their own blatant racist beliefs.  As in, "the democratic party has FOOLED all the blacks into voting for them"  or "blacks vote for democrats because democrats give them welfare money and food stamps".
> 
> When your own RNC chairman readily admits to the long time existence of a GOP "southern strategy" that clearly and unambiguously ignored blacks, it would seem like you all might have the strength of character to just ADMIT that blacks have good reason to not trust you.
> 
> But again... you all can self righteously claim that your party is clearly better for blacks than the democratic party is... and I could give a shit.  As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!



Just so.  By suggesting blacks and other minorities only vote for Dems because of handouts,without any quantification and analysis, reveals the paucity of thinking among this board's reactionaries.  They are not conservatives.  They foul the association by saying they are conservatives.  They are not: they are far right racist reactionaries.  And they will remain in the minority where they belong.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar, those stats are a ringing endorsement that the GOP has to get off its ass and get to work.  The Dems represent minorities' interests while the GOP does not.  If you want to rely on what the GOP did for blacks more than 46 years ago, go ahead, and we all will chuckle quietly, pat you on the head, and kick your ass into the gutter with conhog and bigrebnc1775.  Remember, not every Republican in the south is racist, but every racist I know here across four southern states is certainly Republican.  Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to deny history then that's your right, but it makes you an ignorant fool. The Dems continue to patronize minorities and the cold hard truth is the Republicans have had a far better record than the Democrats on race.  "Affirmative action" for instance, which has become the keystone of Democratic racial politics and anyone who opposes affirmative action is racist. But affirmative action, as practiced currently, is racist to the core. It is based on the assumption that African-Americans are incapable of competing with whites. The Democrats position is that blacks cannot think or do for themselves and they need ol' Massa governments help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History is clear: the Democrats changed for the right, and the GOP has receded.  Your Rush-based assumptions are false, and if you continue to use Rush's Rules for GOP fools, you will continue to fail.
> 
> What do you have for the GOP since 1964?
Click to expand...


You obviously listen to Rush too much.

If your asking what has the GOP promised blacks in American the answer is individual freedom and equality under the law. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> If your asking what has the GOP promised blacks in American the answer is individual freedom and equality under the law. Nothing more, nothing less.



and admittedly employed a "southern strategy" designed to marginalize them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your asking what has the GOP promised blacks in American the answer is individual freedom and equality under the law. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and admittedly employed a "southern strategy" designed to marginalize them.
Click to expand...


Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members  and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a Southern strategy that championed states rights.

Its an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book The End of Southern Exceptionalism, Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however  and heres the surprise  even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)

The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didnt

The Myth of the Southern Strategy


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your asking what has the GOP promised blacks in American the answer is individual freedom and equality under the law. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and admittedly employed a "southern strategy" designed to marginalize them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of &#8216;the Southern Strategy&#8217;
Click to expand...


better tell that to your boy, Michael Steele.

edit:  and I notice you can't QUITE bring yourself to address #374


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and admittedly employed a "southern strategy" designed to marginalize them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better tell that to your boy, Michael Steele.
> 
> edit:  and I notice you can't QUITE bring yourself to address #374
Click to expand...


Boy? Spoken like a true racist.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better tell that to your boy, Michael Steele.
> 
> edit:  and I notice you can't QUITE bring yourself to address #374
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy? Spoken like a true racist.
Click to expand...


#374 still avoided like a true coward.

the POINT was... your very own RNC Chairman admits to the long time existence of a GOP southern strategy.... and you wonder why blacks are leery of your party???


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to deny history then that's your right, but it makes you an ignorant fool. The Dems continue to patronize minorities and the cold hard truth is the Republicans have had a far better record than the Democrats on race.  "Affirmative action" for instance, which has become the keystone of Democratic racial politics and anyone who opposes affirmative action is racist. But affirmative action, as practiced currently, is racist to the core. It is based on the assumption that African-Americans are incapable of competing with whites. The Democrats position is that blacks cannot think or do for themselves and they need ol' Massa governments help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History is clear: the Democrats changed for the right, and the GOP has receded.  Your Rush-based assumptions are false, and if you continue to use Rush's Rules for GOP fools, you will continue to fail.
> 
> What do you have for the GOP since 1964?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously listen to Rush too much.
> 
> If your asking what has the GOP promised blacks in American the answer is individual freedom and equality under the law. Nothing more, nothing less.
Click to expand...


Then by your statement above, (1) it is false, because blacks overwhelmingly support the Democratic Party, or (2) your statement is racist, suggesting that blacks can only be served by government.

You are hung either way.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is clear: the Democrats changed for the right, and the GOP has receded.  Your Rush-based assumptions are false, and if you continue to use Rush's Rules for GOP fools, you will continue to fail.
> 
> What do you have for the GOP since 1964?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously listen to Rush too much.
> 
> If your asking what has the GOP promised blacks in American the answer is individual freedom and equality under the law. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then by your statement above, (1) it is false, because blacks overwhelmingly support the Democratic Party, or (2) your statement is racist, suggesting that blacks can only be served by government.
> 
> You are hung either way.
Click to expand...


You got all that from one statement? Damn you're reaching. Fact is the dems have fooled blacks into believing they are on their side when all the dems want is their vote. Yhey could care less about the plight of the black man. If they really want to do blacks a favor they would start by repealing AA and all welfare programs designed to keep the poor folks poor.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The fact is that the GOP has fooled you into thinking you are not racist.  Of course, the Dems want black votes.  Let you in on a secret: so does the GOP.  The Dems obviously care about the black man, while the GOP obviously does not.  The GOP abandoned the black in 1877 with the end of Black Reconstruction, and the GOP abandoned the black with Nixon's southern strategy.

You are fun to talk with, Lonestar, but you have lost this by a mile.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> better tell that to your boy, Michael Steele.
> 
> edit:  and I notice you can't QUITE bring yourself to address #374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy? Spoken like a true racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #374 still avoided like a true coward.
> 
> the POINT was... your very own RNC Chairman admits to the long time existence of a GOP southern strategy.... and you wonder why blacks are leery of your party???
Click to expand...


Hey stupid, I have never denied that blacks overwhelmingly vote for democrats. Get over yourself already.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_Logic, you are getting your ass beat here, so this is for you, so we can all relax.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84bBzAxLXFY]YouTube - John West Commercial: Man Fights Bear for Fish[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> The fact is that the GOP has fooled you into thinking you are not racist.  Of course, the Dems want black votes.  Let you in on a secret: so does the GOP.  The Dems obviously care about the black man, while the GOP obviously does not.  The GOP abandoned the black in 1877 with the end of Black Reconstruction, and the GOP abandoned the black with Nixon's southern strategy.
> 
> You are fun to talk with, Lonestar, but you have lost this by a mile.



The GOP has nothing to do with the way I think or the actions I take. You can call me racist if you so choose but you have no proof of such nonsense. You left wing idiots can't argue against the fact that the democratic party was born of racism, so you simply call anyone that opposes you racist. It's the only weapon you have because the historical truth certainly won't help you. 

History reveals that the Republican Party was formed in 1854 to abolish slavery and challenge other racist legislative acts initiated by the Democratic Party. During the Senate debates on the Ku Klux Klan Act of 1871, it was revealed that members of the Democratic Party formed many terrorist organizations like the Ku Klux Klan to murder and intimidate African Americans voters. The Ku Klux Klan Act was a bill introduced by a Republican Congress to stop Klan Activities. Senate debates revealed that the Klan was the terrorist arm of the Democratic Party. 

Congressional records show that Democrats were opposed to passing the following laws that were introduced by Republicans to achieve civil rights for African Americans:

Civil Rights Act 1866
Reconstruction Act of 1867
Freedman Bureau Extension Act of 1866
Enforcement Act of 1870
Force Act of 1871
Ku Klux Klan Act of 1871
Civil Rights Act of 1875
Civil Rights Act of 1957
Civil Rights Act of 1960

And during the 60's many Democrats fought hard to defeat the 

1964 Civil Rights Act
1965 Voting Rights Acts
1972 Equal Employment Opportunity Act

Wayne Perryman, an inner city minister in Seattle and the author of Unfounded Loyalty


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_Logic, you are getting your ass beat here, so this is for you, so we can all relax.
> 
> YouTube - John West Commercial: Man Fights Bear for Fish



Grow the fuck up!


----------



## JakeStarkey

None of what Lonestar_Logic has posted helps his point.  The GOP abandoned the black in 1877 and again in 1968.  L_L has nothing of worth to offer here.  Step off, son, you fail.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> None of what Lonestar_Logic has posted helps his point.  The GOP abandoned the black in 1877 and again in 1968.  L_L has nothing of worth to offer here.  Step off, son, you fail.



If the Republicans abondoned the blacks in 1877, then how the fuck can they abandon them in 1968? And I'm not your son, no matter how much you'd like for me to be.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy? Spoken like a true racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #374 still avoided like a true coward.
> 
> the POINT was... your very own RNC Chairman admits to the long time existence of a GOP southern strategy.... and you wonder why blacks are leery of your party???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I have never denied that blacks overwhelmingly vote for democrats. Get over yourself already.
Click to expand...


and yet, your only explanation for that fact is either that blacks are so stupid that they have been continually and universally FOOLED by democrats, or that they vote that way because democrats give them stuff like welfare and foodstamps. Which proves my point.  Thank you.

next conservative racist wanna step up and try to offer their alternative explanation as to why blacks vote for democrats?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!


Thanks for confirming.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they continue to pull the D lever.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar, those stats are a ringing endorsement that the GOP has to get off its ass and get to work.  The Dems represent minorities' interests while the GOP does not.  If you want to rely on what the GOP did for blacks more than 46 years ago, go ahead, and we all will chuckle quietly, pat you on the head, and kick your ass into the gutter with conhog and bigrebnc1775.  Remember, not every Republican in the south is racist, but every racist I know here across four southern states is certainly Republican.  Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to deny history then that's your right, but it makes you an ignorant fool. The Dems continue to patronize minorities and the cold hard truth is the Republicans have had a far better record than the Democrats on race.  "Affirmative action" for instance, which has become the keystone of Democratic racial politics and anyone who opposes affirmative action is racist. But affirmative action, as practiced currently, is racist to the core. It is based on the assumption that African-Americans are incapable of competing with whites. The Democrats position is that blacks cannot think or do for themselves and they need ol' Massa governments help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History is clear: the Democrats changed for the right, and the GOP has receded.  Your Rush-based assumptions are false, and if you continue to use Rush's Rules for GOP fools, you will continue to fail.
> 
> What do you have for the GOP since 1964?
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar doesn't like being called "son" though he acts like a fourteen-year old when it comes to discussion.

You need to understand that political parties go through cycles.  We today see many of the issues, with generational and technological nuances, that Jefferson and Hamilton faced.  The themes of their parties can be traced through our history.  The GOP championed the blacks through Reconstruction then abandoned them in 1877 in order to keep the presidency.  The Democrats had to pacify the southern racists for almost 125 years, by generally ignoring what the asshole racists were doing in the south.  Then the Dems got right with the Constitution and God, and moved to make sure minorities had the full blessings of America.  The minority GOP had a good moment in 1964 and 1965 in joining the majority Democratic Civil Rights Act and Voting Acts Right.  Then in 1968, the GOP abandoned the blacks as it followed Nixon's Southern Strategy.  Over the next 12 years many southern whites, many of them racist, moved into the GOP.

So, please, study history.  It will help you understand the nuance and sophistication of the issue.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #374 still avoided like a true coward.
> 
> the POINT was... your very own RNC Chairman admits to the long time existence of a GOP southern strategy.... and you wonder why blacks are leery of your party???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I have never denied that blacks overwhelmingly vote for democrats. Get over yourself already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet, your only explanation for that fact is either that blacks are so stupid that they have been continually and universally FOOLED by democrats, or that they vote that way because democrats give them stuff like welfare and foodstamps. Which proves my point.  Thank you.
> 
> next conservative racist wanna step up and try to offer their alternative explanation as to why blacks vote for democrats?
Click to expand...


Not an explaination merely an opinion as to why blacks vote for the racist party. And don't worry, your check will be in the mail.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar doesn't like being called "son" though he acts like a fourteen-year old when it comes to discussion.
> 
> You need to understand that political parties go through cycles.  We today see many of the issues, with generational and technological nuances, that Jefferson and Hamilton faced.  The themes of their parties can be traced through our history.  The GOP championed the blacks through Reconstruction then abandoned them in 1877 in order to keep the presidency.  The Democrats had to pacify the southern racists for almost 125 years, by generally ignoring what the asshole racists were doing in the south.  Then the Dems got right with the Constitution and God, and moved to make sure minorities had the full blessings of America.  The minority GOP had a good moment in 1964 and 1965 in joining the majority Democratic Civil Rights Act and Voting Acts Right.  Then in 1968, the GOP abandoned the blacks as it followed Nixon's Southern Strategy.  Over the next 12 years many southern whites, many of them racist, moved into the GOP.
> 
> So, please, study history.  It will help you understand the nuance and sophistication of the issue.


Link?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they continue to pull the D lever.
Click to expand...


bullshit.  I happen to believe- amd clearly damned near all the blacks in america agree with me - that the democratic platform is their best chance for success going forward.

oh...but I know... you think that all those negroes are either stupid or lazy and they have allowed themselves to be DUPED by those rascally democrats.  Try selling THEM on that theory!


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I have never denied that blacks overwhelmingly vote for democrats. Get over yourself already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, your only explanation for that fact is either that blacks are so stupid that they have been continually and universally FOOLED by democrats, or that they vote that way because democrats give them stuff like welfare and foodstamps. Which proves my point.  Thank you.
> 
> next conservative racist wanna step up and try to offer their alternative explanation as to why blacks vote for democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not an explaination merely an opinion as to why blacks vote for the racist party. And don't worry, your check will be in the mail.
Click to expand...


and your opinion is unquestionably a racist one.  ANd I EARNED that check by working at far less than I could make in private industry because I, unlike you, do in fact truly love my country.


----------



## Sky Dancer

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they continue to pull the D lever.
Click to expand...


What makes you think it's not in black people's interest to pull the D lever?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar doesn't like being called "son" though he acts like a fourteen-year old when it comes to discussion.
> 
> You need to understand that political parties go through cycles.  We today see many of the issues, with generational and technological nuances, that Jefferson and Hamilton faced.  The themes of their parties can be traced through our history.  The GOP championed the blacks through Reconstruction then abandoned them in 1877 in order to keep the presidency.  The Democrats had to pacify the southern racists for almost 125 years, by generally ignoring what the asshole racists were doing in the south.  Then the Dems got right with the Constitution and God, and moved to make sure minorities had the full blessings of America.  The minority GOP had a good moment in 1964 and 1965 in joining the majority Democratic Civil Rights Act and Voting Acts Right.  Then in 1968, the GOP abandoned the blacks as it followed Nixon's Southern Strategy.  Over the next 12 years many southern whites, many of them racist, moved into the GOP.
> 
> So, please, study history.  It will help you understand the nuance and sophistication of the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


What a minute.

I thought you and Tech and other were saying we did not need all that stuff like evidence.  Isn't that what you moon doggies were just spouting?  Hypocritical morons.  

Don't ever think you can stand up to me in this stuff.  Now trot off and do some research.

You are clearly fail on this.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they continue to pull the D lever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.  I happen to believe- amd clearly damned near all the blacks in america agree with me - that the democratic platform is their best chance for success going forward.
> 
> oh...but I know... you think that all those negroes are either stupid or lazy and they have allowed themselves to be DUPED by those rascally democrats.  Try selling THEM on that theory!
Click to expand...


The democratic platform is good for who?
Freeloaders 
or good for America?
And if you say for America I have 14 trillion reasons why you are wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That is merely your opinion, bigrebnc1775, and it is false.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> That is merely your opinion, bigrebnc1775, and it is false.



You are one of two types
You are one of those who gets handouts from the government
or just plain stupid.
Which is it?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they continue to pull the D lever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.  I happen to believe- amd clearly damned near all the blacks in america agree with me - that the democratic platform is their best chance for success going forward.
> 
> oh...but I know... you think that all those negroes are either stupid or lazy and they have allowed themselves to be DUPED by those rascally democrats.  Try selling THEM on that theory!
Click to expand...


You're fulla horseshit, as usual.


----------



## daveman

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as my party's platform and slate of candidates continues to draw the vast majority of black voters, you guys can pontificate all you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they continue to pull the D lever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think it's not in black people's interest to pull the D lever?
Click to expand...


What makes you think it is?


----------



## daveman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is merely your opinion, bigrebnc1775, and it is false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of two types
> You are one of those who gets handouts from the government
> or just plain stupid.
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I make probably 7 times what you make, bigrebnc1775, though that fact is unimportant.

What is important is that I am educated.  I am hard driving.  I am a critical thinker.  I can change my mind when the facts and evidence dictate it (that's called maturity).  My spouse and I live on one income in a two-income family, yet live very, very comfortably.

I am successful because I am disciplined.  You are not because your cannot control your impulses.

You can't win a dime war with me, because you don't have what it takes.


----------



## hylandrdet

Black loyalty to us Dems has nothing to do with race as much as it has to do with MONEY!

One in four African Americans live below the poverty line; the democratic party has always represented themselves as the "poor man's party". We'd supported welfare, food stamps and affordable health care to the poor for a reason... We're living off their backs!!!

With over 95% of their income being spent, in order to support our economy, before they could take their paychecks to the bank, the least we could do is to ensure every working poor will have a roof over their heads, food to eat and quality health care.  

You want blacks to vote Republican? Try pulling more of them out of the poverty line. I'd never met a poor black Republican. Alan Keyes isn't poor; Colin Powell isn't poor; Condoleezza Rice isn't poor, yet they voted Republican...

Food for thought.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oh, there are plenty of poor GOP in Texas, particularly in the rural areas.

Why? Because they have the votes, so Governor Perry and the other neo-cons and neo-corporatists kow tow to their puritanical belief that somehow the Bible is the charter of the country.  Sigh.

Hope springs eternal!  Many of them here have told me they will vote for our local party candidates, but they flatly will not support a national ticket until the party starts meeting their economic needs.


----------



## hylandrdet

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, there are plenty of poor GOP in Texas, particularly in the rural areas.
> 
> Why? Because they have the votes, so Governor Perry and the other neo-cons and neo-corporatists kow tow to their puritanical belief that somehow the Bible is the charter of the country.  Sigh.
> 
> Hope springs eternal!  Many of them here have told me they will vote for our local party candidates, but they flatly will not support a national ticket until the party starts meeting their economic needs.



I'd always told every one around me that when it comes to politics, dumb people are separated into two classes...

RICH DEMOCRATS AND POOR REPUBLICANS

Food for thought.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> I make probably 7 times what you make, bigrebnc1775, though that fact is unimportant.
> 
> What is important is that I am educated.  I am hard driving.  I am a critical thinker.  I can change my mind when the facts and evidence dictate it (that's called maturity).  My spouse and I live on one income in a two-income family, yet live very, very comfortably.
> 
> I am successful because I am disciplined.  You are not because your cannot control your impulses.
> 
> You can't win a dime war with me, because you don't have what it takes.


TRANSLATION:


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they continue to pull the D lever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.  I happen to believe- amd clearly damned near all the blacks in america agree with me - that the democratic platform is their best chance for success going forward.
> 
> oh...but I know... you think that all those negroes are either stupid or lazy and they have allowed themselves to be DUPED by those rascally democrats.  Try selling THEM on that theory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fulla horseshit, as usual.
Click to expand...


It is horsehit that black americans overwhelmingly vote for the democrats?  

PUHLEESE keep that line of equine feces as your campaign slogan.

And see how many gullible black voters you get to change their votes from democrat to republican as a result!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> I make probably 7 times what you make, bigrebnc1775, though that fact is unimportant.
> 
> What is important is that I am educated.  I am hard driving.  I am a critical thinker.  I can change my mind when the facts and evidence dictate it (that's called maturity).  My spouse and I live on one income in a two-income family, yet live very, very comfortably.
> 
> I am successful because I am disciplined.  You are not because your cannot control your impulses.
> 
> You can't win a dime war with me, because you don't have what it takes.



Let's see if this is true. I took a day off from work this past Monday and you were on here as long as I was. So how can you make so much money and post comments on here all day long? and yurt said you were a member on another board so how can you find time to make any money and be on these discussion boards all day long?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

hylandrdet said:


> Black loyalty to us Dems has nothing to do with race as much as it has to do with MONEY!
> 
> One in four African Americans live below the poverty line; the democratic party has always represented themselves as the "poor man's party". We'd supported welfare, food stamps and affordable health care to the poor for a reason... We're living off their backs!!!
> 
> With over 95% of their income being spent, in order to support our economy, before they could take their paychecks to the bank, the least we could do is to ensure every working poor will have a roof over their heads, food to eat and quality health care.
> 
> You want blacks to vote Republican? Try pulling more of them out of the poverty line. I'd never met a poor black Republican. Alan Keyes isn't poor; Colin Powell isn't poor; Condoleezza Rice isn't poor, yet they voted Republican...
> 
> Food for thought.



The democrats are a racist bunch of people. In your comment you said
"One in four African Americans live below the poverty line; the democratic party has always represented themselves as the "poor man's party". We'd supported welfare, food stamps and affordable health care to the poor for a reason... We're living off their backs!!!"
To keep a person in the in the place you want them to stay you give them a reason to remain there. If a person doesn't feel the need to better themself, because he has been given free money, free food, and free shelter then there's nothing to motivate them to do better. A welfare state is and will always be a place of subservient standards of the black people. And that in itself is a crime.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make probably 7 times what you make, bigrebnc1775, though that fact is unimportant.
> 
> What is important is that I am educated.  I am hard driving.  I am a critical thinker.  I can change my mind when the facts and evidence dictate it (that's called maturity).  My spouse and I live on one income in a two-income family, yet live very, very comfortably.
> 
> I am successful because I am disciplined.  You are not because your cannot control your impulses.
> 
> You can't win a dime war with me, because you don't have what it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make probably 7 times what you make, bigrebnc1775, though that fact is unimportant.
> 
> What is important is that I am educated.  I am hard driving.  I am a critical thinker.  I can change my mind when the facts and evidence dictate it (that's called maturity).  My spouse and I live on one income in a two-income family, yet live very, very comfortably.
> 
> I am successful because I am disciplined.  You are not because your cannot control your impulses.
> 
> You can't win a dime war with me, because you don't have what it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if this is true. I took a day off from work this past Monday and you were on here as long as I was. So how can you make so much money and post comments on here all day long? and yurt said you were a member on another board so how can you find time to make any money and be on these discussion boards all day long?
Click to expand...


Yurt does not know me, and I am not a member of another board: what a moron.

Your question clearly reveals that you don' understand how one can do quite well and spend time signed on here.

You need to go back to college and learn to think.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman, of course, has a very little one, so he is concerned with others.  And I merely responded to bigrreb's stupid comments.  move along, daveman, nothing here for you and your angry one and a half inch.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, your only explanation for that fact is either that blacks are so stupid that they have been continually and universally FOOLED by democrats, or that they vote that way because democrats give them stuff like welfare and foodstamps. Which proves my point.  Thank you.
> 
> next conservative racist wanna step up and try to offer their alternative explanation as to why blacks vote for democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an explaination merely an opinion as to why blacks vote for the racist party. And don't worry, your check will be in the mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion is unquestionably a racist one.  ANd I EARNED that check by working at far less than I could make in private industry because I, unlike you, do in fact truly love my country.
Click to expand...

Yea right.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.



You do know that they no longer keep prisoners on Johnson Island, right? And they haven't since 1865. You oughta read a history book every now and then ya dumbass.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.  I happen to believe- amd clearly damned near all the blacks in america agree with me - that the democratic platform is their best chance for success going forward.
> 
> oh...but I know... you think that all those negroes are either stupid or lazy and they have allowed themselves to be DUPED by those rascally democrats.  Try selling THEM on that theory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fulla horseshit, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is horsehit that black americans overwhelmingly vote for the democrats?
> 
> PUHLEESE keep that line of equine feces as your campaign slogan.
> 
> And see how many gullible black voters you get to change their votes from democrat to republican as a result!
Click to expand...

Stop promising free goodies and special treatment and see if they keep voting Democrat.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman, of course, has a very little one, so he is concerned with others.  And I merely responded to bigrreb's stupid comments.  move along, daveman, nothing here for you and your angry one and a half inch.



  You sound exactly like a blond who, upon getting angry hearing a blond joke, tells the exact same joke only substituting "brunette".  

Lame.  Unimaginative.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.


How about an active duty service member's paycheck?  

Oh, that's right.  You're only coming to maineman's defense.  Not mine.  Kerry on.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fulla horseshit, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is horsehit that black americans overwhelmingly vote for the democrats?
> 
> PUHLEESE keep that line of equine feces as your campaign slogan.
> 
> And see how many gullible black voters you get to change their votes from democrat to republican as a result!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop promising free goodies and special treatment and see if they keep voting Democrat.
Click to expand...


like I said... if you think that you can bring blacks back to the GOP by insulting them with claims that they are either duped or bribed by democrats, my guess is that you will continue to get your standard 10% of them.  And your portrayal of blacks as lazy unemployed po' folks who need goodies and special treatment highlights your racism and ignores the fact that blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democratic.  Yep...it's true... there really ARE rich negroes!  And they don't trust you anymore than their less well off brothers.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is horsehit that black americans overwhelmingly vote for the democrats?
> 
> PUHLEESE keep that line of equine feces as your campaign slogan.
> 
> And see how many gullible black voters you get to change their votes from democrat to republican as a result!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop promising free goodies and special treatment and see if they keep voting Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like I said... if you think that you can bring blacks back to the GOP by insulting them with claims that they are either duped or bribed by democrats, my guess is that you will continue to get your standard 10% of them.  And your portrayal of blacks as lazy unemployed po' folks who need goodies and special treatment highlights your racism and ignores the fact that blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democratic.  Yep...it's true... there really ARE rich negroes!  And they don't trust you anymore than their less well off brothers.
Click to expand...


Why don't you find out what blacks think on these matters. Here's a good place to start Project 21.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop promising free goodies and special treatment and see if they keep voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said... if you think that you can bring blacks back to the GOP by insulting them with claims that they are either duped or bribed by democrats, my guess is that you will continue to get your standard 10% of them.  And your portrayal of blacks as lazy unemployed po' folks who need goodies and special treatment highlights your racism and ignores the fact that blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democratic.  Yep...it's true... there really ARE rich negroes!  And they don't trust you anymore than their less well off brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you find out what blacks think on these matters. Here's a good place to start Project 21.
Click to expand...


great.  a good site that describes the 10% I already spoke of.  I would think that YOU might want to find out what the other 90% think on these matters.  Or not.  I personally think that the southern strategy is still quietly a part of the GOP game plan and that you all don't really CARE about getting any more than 10% of the black vote.  You DO love to demonize them, however, in order to whip up your white racist base.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> How about an active duty service member's paycheck?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You're only coming to maineman's defense.  Not mine.  Kerry on.
Click to expand...


I personally thank you for your service and don't begrudge you any compensation you have earned as a result of that service.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that they no longer keep prisoners on Johnson Island, right? And they haven't since 1865. You oughta read a history book every now and then ya dumbass.
Click to expand...


Did I say you should be in prison?  You should be out of decent society.


----------



## JakeStarkey

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> How about an active duty service member's paycheck?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You're only coming to maineman's defense.  Not mine.  Kerry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally thank you for your service and don't begrudge you any compensation you have earned as a result of that service.
Click to expand...


Normally, I would as well, maineman, but daveman is being forced out of the service.  He won't tell us why.  Where he served faithfully, go for that.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is horsehit that black americans overwhelmingly vote for the democrats?
> 
> PUHLEESE keep that line of equine feces as your campaign slogan.
> 
> And see how many gullible black voters you get to change their votes from democrat to republican as a result!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop promising free goodies and special treatment and see if they keep voting Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like I said... if you think that you can bring blacks back to the GOP by insulting them with claims that they are either duped or bribed by democrats, my guess is that you will continue to get your standard 10% of them.  And your portrayal of blacks as lazy unemployed po' folks who need goodies and special treatment highlights your racism and ignores the fact that blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democratic.  Yep...it's true... there really ARE rich negroes!  And they don't trust you anymore than their less well off brothers.
Click to expand...

Don't distort what I say.  I say blacks _don't_ need goodies and special treatment.  Democrats DO say that.

So who's actually being racist?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> How about an active duty service member's paycheck?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You're only coming to maineman's defense.  Not mine.  Kerry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally thank you for your service and don't begrudge you any compensation you have earned as a result of that service.
Click to expand...

  And I thank you for yours, and feel you've earned your pension.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Normally, I would as well, maineman, but daveman is being forced out of the service.  He won't tell us why.  Where he served faithfully, go for that.


I believe you were condemning someone about speaking opinion as fact...?

Cheer up, boy.  In a couple of years, when you're old enough to enlist, go see a recruiter.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop promising free goodies and special treatment and see if they keep voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said... if you think that you can bring blacks back to the GOP by insulting them with claims that they are either duped or bribed by democrats, my guess is that you will continue to get your standard 10% of them.  And your portrayal of blacks as lazy unemployed po' folks who need goodies and special treatment highlights your racism and ignores the fact that blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democratic.  Yep...it's true... there really ARE rich negroes!  And they don't trust you anymore than their less well off brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't distort what I say.  I say blacks _don't_ need goodies and special treatment.  Democrats DO say that.
> 
> So who's actually being racist?
Click to expand...


so....you are saying that blacks vote for democrats because democrats promise them free goodies and special treatment that they have no need for, but they will continue to vote for them as long as they keep making the needless promise?  Seems like you are doing your best pretzel imitation here.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said... if you think that you can bring blacks back to the GOP by insulting them with claims that they are either duped or bribed by democrats, my guess is that you will continue to get your standard 10% of them.  And your portrayal of blacks as lazy unemployed po' folks who need goodies and special treatment highlights your racism and ignores the fact that blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democratic.  Yep...it's true... there really ARE rich negroes!  And they don't trust you anymore than their less well off brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you find out what blacks think on these matters. Here's a good place to start Project 21.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great.  a good site that describes the 10% I already spoke of.  I would think that YOU might want to find out what the other 90% think on these matters.  Or not.  I personally think that the southern strategy is still quietly a part of the GOP game plan and that you all don't really CARE about getting any more than 10% of the black vote.  You DO love to demonize them, however, in order to whip up your white racist base.
Click to expand...


Provide a link to what the supposed other 90 percent think.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said... if you think that you can bring blacks back to the GOP by insulting them with claims that they are either duped or bribed by democrats, my guess is that you will continue to get your standard 10% of them.  And your portrayal of blacks as lazy unemployed po' folks who need goodies and special treatment highlights your racism and ignores the fact that blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democratic.  Yep...it's true... there really ARE rich negroes!  And they don't trust you anymore than their less well off brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't distort what I say.  I say blacks _don't_ need goodies and special treatment.  Democrats DO say that.
> 
> So who's actually being racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so....you are saying that blacks vote for democrats because democrats promise them free goodies and special treatment that they have no need for, but they will continue to vote for them as long as they keep making the needless promise?  Seems like you are doing your best pretzel imitation here.
Click to expand...

I've been consistent in my message.  Others are trying to distort it so I conform to their own bigotry.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't distort what I say.  I say blacks _don't_ need goodies and special treatment.  Democrats DO say that.
> 
> So who's actually being racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so....you are saying that blacks vote for democrats because democrats promise them free goodies and special treatment that they have no need for, but they will continue to vote for them as long as they keep making the needless promise?  Seems like you are doing your best pretzel imitation here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been consistent in my message.  Others are trying to distort it so I conform to their own bigotry.
Click to expand...


blacks vote for democrats because we offer them goodies and special treatment that they themselves do not need?  that doesn't make any sense.... and why do rich blacks vote for democrats in just a high a percentage as poor ones?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so....you are saying that blacks vote for democrats because democrats promise them free goodies and special treatment that they have no need for, but they will continue to vote for them as long as they keep making the needless promise?  Seems like you are doing your best pretzel imitation here.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been consistent in my message.  Others are trying to distort it so I conform to their own bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blacks vote for democrats because we offer them goodies and special treatment that they themselves do not need?  that doesn't make any sense.... and why do rich blacks vote for democrats in just a high a percentage as poor ones?
Click to expand...

You've convinced them they need goodies and special treatment.  How can a minority come to this country without a cent and without any English and be wealthy by the time he retires, and an inner-city black be a third generation welfare recipient?  What's the difference?

The difference is, the black has been told all his life by the Left that he can't succeed, there are too many barriers in his way, and, oh yeah, if he only votes for Democrats, they'll make sure he gets the help he needs.  Not enough help to get out of the inner city, mind you, just enough help to remain dependent.

Congratulations.  You support a system that keeps people poor and dependent.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been consistent in my message.  Others are trying to distort it so I conform to their own bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacks vote for democrats because we offer them goodies and special treatment that they themselves do not need?  that doesn't make any sense.... and why do rich blacks vote for democrats in just a high a percentage as poor ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've convinced them they need goodies and special treatment.  How can a minority come to this country without a cent and without any English and be wealthy by the time he retires, and an inner-city black be a third generation welfare recipient?  What's the difference?
> 
> The difference is, the black has been told all his life by the Left that he can't succeed, there are too many barriers in his way, and, oh yeah, if he only votes for Democrats, they'll make sure he gets the help he needs.  Not enough help to get out of the inner city, mind you, just enough help to remain dependent.
> 
> Congratulations.  You support a system that keeps people poor and dependent.
Click to expand...


so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman, *WHY DO RICH BLACKS VOTE FOR DEMOCRATS IN OVERWHELMING NUMBERS?*


----------



## hylandrdet

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks vote for democrats because we offer them goodies and special treatment that they themselves do not need?  that doesn't make any sense.... and why do rich blacks vote for democrats in just a high a percentage as poor ones?
> 
> 
> 
> You've convinced them they need goodies and special treatment.  How can a minority come to this country without a cent and without any English and be wealthy by the time he retires, and an inner-city black be a third generation welfare recipient?  What's the difference?
> 
> The difference is, the black has been told all his life by the Left that he can't succeed, there are too many barriers in his way, and, oh yeah, if he only votes for Democrats, they'll make sure he gets the help he needs.  Not enough help to get out of the inner city, mind you, just enough help to remain dependent.
> 
> Congratulations.  You support a system that keeps people poor and dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?*
Click to expand...



1. Actually, the majority of rich black Americans vote Republican.
Black Republican History | National Black Republican Association

2. One out of every four African American live below the poverty line. This means that at least 70% of African Americans are not "imprisoned in urban ghettos"
Poverty in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maybe the first logical step, in discussing this issue, should start with all of you stop throwing every African American into the same bowl and mixing them up as if they're all the same. Food for thought.


----------



## maineman

hylandrdet said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've convinced them they need goodies and special treatment.  How can a minority come to this country without a cent and without any English and be wealthy by the time he retires, and an inner-city black be a third generation welfare recipient?  What's the difference?
> 
> The difference is, the black has been told all his life by the Left that he can't succeed, there are too many barriers in his way, and, oh yeah, if he only votes for Democrats, they'll make sure he gets the help he needs.  Not enough help to get out of the inner city, mind you, just enough help to remain dependent.
> 
> Congratulations.  You support a system that keeps people poor and dependent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Actually, the majority of rich black Americans vote Republican.
> Black Republican History | National Black Republican Association
> 
> 2. One out of every four African American live below the poverty line. This means that at least 70% of African Americans are not "imprisoned in urban ghettos"
> Poverty in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maybe the first logical step, in discussing this issue, should start with all of you stop throwing every African American into the same bowl and mixing them up as if they're all the same. Food for thought.
Click to expand...


Pew Research disagrees with your first point...and I trust them more than the self serving link of yours.

I agree wholeheartedly with your second point.  I have repeatedly asked republicans on here to explain why blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democrat... and they have no answer other than democrats have lied to them and somehow, an entire race of people has fallen for the same lie... a lie that THEY (white republicans) are somehow ALL smart enough to figure out.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who questions the merit of a service pension needs to be transported to Johnson Island for no less than five years to consider one's ingratitude toward veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that they no longer keep prisoners on Johnson Island, right? And they haven't since 1865. You oughta read a history book every now and then ya dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say you should be in prison?  You should be out of decent society.
Click to expand...


Good to see where you stand on Constitutional rights.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks vote for democrats because we offer them goodies and special treatment that they themselves do not need?  that doesn't make any sense.... and why do rich blacks vote for democrats in just a high a percentage as poor ones?
> 
> 
> 
> You've convinced them they need goodies and special treatment.  How can a minority come to this country without a cent and without any English and be wealthy by the time he retires, and an inner-city black be a third generation welfare recipient?  What's the difference?
> 
> The difference is, the black has been told all his life by the Left that he can't succeed, there are too many barriers in his way, and, oh yeah, if he only votes for Democrats, they'll make sure he gets the help he needs.  Not enough help to get out of the inner city, mind you, just enough help to remain dependent.
> 
> Congratulations.  You support a system that keeps people poor and dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?
Click to expand...

Pay attention, dumbass.  It IS the fault of the Democrats for keeping the poor in the inner cities.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman, *WHY DO RICH BLACKS VOTE FOR DEMOCRATS IN OVERWHELMING NUMBERS?*



Oooh, caps lock.  I'm all askeered now!

Fuck off, boy.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've convinced them they need goodies and special treatment.  How can a minority come to this country without a cent and without any English and be wealthy by the time he retires, and an inner-city black be a third generation welfare recipient?  What's the difference?
> 
> The difference is, the black has been told all his life by the Left that he can't succeed, there are too many barriers in his way, and, oh yeah, if he only votes for Democrats, they'll make sure he gets the help he needs.  Not enough help to get out of the inner city, mind you, just enough help to remain dependent.
> 
> Congratulations.  You support a system that keeps people poor and dependent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay attention, dumbass.  It IS the fault of the Democrats for keeping the poor in the inner cities.
Click to expand...


according to smart white republicans like you?  And all those poor dumb blacks just can't quite figure it out?  And why do you KEEP avoiding providing an explanation for rich black democratic voting behavior?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that they no longer keep prisoners on Johnson Island, right? And they haven't since 1865. You oughta read a history book every now and then ya dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you should be in prison?  You should be out of decent society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see where you stand on Constitutional rights.
Click to expand...


You want to take away others rights by an incredibly narrow 18th century reading of the Constitution.  I don't care what you think, as long as your incredibly reactionary attitude does not come into play.

My comment about JI is that you need a long vacation to think about your silliness.


----------



## JakeStarkey

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, dumbass.  It IS the fault of the Democrats for keeping the poor in the inner cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> according to smart white republicans like you?  And all those poor dumb blacks just can't quite figure it out?  And why do you KEEP avoiding providing an explanation for rich black democratic voting behavior?
Click to expand...


He can't, maineman.  He is following Rush's Rules for Reactionary Fools.  Keep deflecting.

Lonestar has no answer, and neither does his supporters.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, dumbass.  It IS the fault of the Democrats for keeping the poor in the inner cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> according to smart white republicans like you?  And all those poor dumb blacks just can't quite figure it out?
Click to expand...

If you stop lying to them, they'll figure it out for themselves.  But you're brainwashing them with it since birth.

But you don't give a shit, as long as they vote Democrat.  


maineman said:


> And why do you KEEP avoiding providing an explanation for rich black democratic voting behavior?


I don't speak for anyone, remember?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, dumbass.  It IS the fault of the Democrats for keeping the poor in the inner cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to smart white republicans like you?  And all those poor dumb blacks just can't quite figure it out?  And why do you KEEP avoiding providing an explanation for rich black democratic voting behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't, maineman.  He is following Rush's Rules for Reactionary Fools.  Keep deflecting.
> 
> Lonestar has no answer, and neither does his supporters.
Click to expand...


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, dumbass.  It IS the fault of the Democrats for keeping the poor in the inner cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to smart white republicans like you?  And all those poor dumb blacks just can't quite figure it out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you stop lying to them, they'll figure it out for themselves.  But you're brainwashing them with it since birth.
> 
> But you don't give a shit, as long as they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you KEEP avoiding providing an explanation for rich black democratic voting behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't speak for anyone, remember?
Click to expand...


and yet you claim to know that poor blacks are somehow "brainwashed from birth"?

You seem perfectly willing to explain why poor blacks vote the way THEY do.... why are you so reticent to offer an explanation for rich blacks?


----------



## JakeStarkey

see, daveman, has nothing but his racist opinion.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> and yet you claim to know that poor blacks are somehow "brainwashed from birth"?


Okay, then you explain why inner city blacks don't make it out, and immigrants who come here with nothing retire wealthy.


maineman said:


> You seem perfectly willing to explain why poor blacks vote the way THEY do.... why are you so reticent to offer an explanation for rich blacks?



You seem to take it as given that rich blacks automatically vote Democrat.  Have you posted any proof of this, or are you just insisting they do because that's the pigeonhole you've put them in?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> see, daveman, has nothing but his racist opinion.


Summer school out already, boy?

Last I checked, it wasn't me who was insisting black Americans can't succeed without help from white liberals.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you should be in prison?  You should be out of decent society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see where you stand on Constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to take away others rights by an incredibly narrow 18th century reading of the Constitution.  I don't care what you think, as long as your incredibly reactionary attitude does not come into play.
> 
> My comment about JI is that you need a long vacation to think about your silliness.
Click to expand...


Now you resort to making shit up. Where did I ever advocate taking away anyone's rights?

I may be silly, but you're a lying fuck.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, dumbass.  It IS the fault of the Democrats for keeping the poor in the inner cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to smart white republicans like you?  And all those poor dumb blacks just can't quite figure it out?  And why do you KEEP avoiding providing an explanation for rich black democratic voting behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't, maineman.  He is following Rush's Rules for Reactionary Fools.  Keep deflecting.
> 
> Lonestar has no answer, and neither does his supporters.
Click to expand...


Hey stupid, I gave my opinion on why I think blacks vote the way they do, You nor maineshithead has explained why blacks vote the way do either.  So my opinion could in fact be correct because you sure as hell haven't proven me wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Pew Research center is credible.  Blacks in overwhelming numbers right through the socio-economic levels vote Democratic.  To suggest they are p'wnd is racist because almost all blacks in all socio-economic levels vote against the GOP.

Why?

Because they know that is where their enemies went.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you claim to know that poor blacks are somehow "brainwashed from birth"?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then you explain why inner city blacks don't make it out, and immigrants who come here with nothing retire wealthy.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem perfectly willing to explain why poor blacks vote the way THEY do.... why are you so reticent to offer an explanation for rich blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to take it as given that rich blacks automatically vote Democrat.  Have you posted any proof of this, or are you just insisting they do because that's the pigeonhole you've put them in?
Click to expand...


there are certainly inner city blacks who DO make it out, and there are certainly immigrants who come here and struggle to make ends meet.  You seem to be the one pigeonholing folks, not me.

And yes, I have provided proof of rich black voting behavior in this very thread... if you missed it, tough shit. The Pew Research Center studied black voting behavior and found that support for the democratic party remained nearly constant throughout the socioeconomic spectrum.  Got an explanation for that?


----------



## JakeStarkey

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you claim to know that poor blacks are somehow "brainwashed from birth"?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then you explain why inner city blacks don't make it out, and immigrants who come here with nothing retire wealthy.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem perfectly willing to explain why poor blacks vote the way THEY do.... why are you so reticent to offer an explanation for rich blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to take it as given that rich blacks automatically vote Democrat.  Have you posted any proof of this, or are you just insisting they do because that's the pigeonhole you've put them in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are certainly inner city blacks who DO make it out, and there are certainly immigrants who come here and struggle to make ends meet.  You seem to be the one pigeonholing folks, not me.
> 
> And yes, I have provided proof of rich black voting behavior in this very thread... if you missed it, tough shit. The Pew Research Center studied black voting behavior and found that support for the democratic party remained nearly constant throughout the socioeconomic spectrum.  Got an explanation for that?
Click to expand...


He's got to go ask Rush first.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> The Pew Research center is credible.  Blacks in overwhelming numbers right through the socio-economic levels vote Democratic.  To suggest they are p'wnd is racist because almost all blacks in all socio-economic levels vote against the GOP.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because they know that is where their enemies went.



So all these people are or were enemies of blacks?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Since 1968 the blacks know in which parties their enemies live.  A very, very few blacks (some influential like those above after 1968 - the ones before don't count) are in the GOP for various reasons, and I imagine they believe they are helping their race.  Now, if you were being honest, you would post the pictures of the hundreds and thousands of black Americans who are Democrats.

Ah, you did not think to look on the other side of the coin, did you, silly boy?  

You can't win an argument here with those who are smarter, better read, more informed, and think critically.  Bu keep trying because it amuses us.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Since 1968 the blacks know in which parties their enemies live.  A very, very few blacks (some influential like those above after 1968 - the ones before don't count) are in the GOP for various reasons, and I imagine they believe they are helping their race.  Now, if you were being honest, you would post the pictures of the hundreds and thousands of black Americans who are Democrats.
> 
> Ah, you did not think to look on the other side of the coin, did you, silly boy?
> 
> You can't win an argument here with those who are smarter, better read, more informed, and think critically.  Bu keep trying because it amuses us.



You haven't provided a sufficient reason as to why most blacks vote democrat. I offered my opinion yet you nor maineshitforbrains has offered an opinion. You both claim that most blacks vote democratic and you don't even know why. My guess is that Daveman and I are correct and you and shitforbrains won't admit it, 'cause you sure as hell can't prove our opinions wrong.

I'm not trying to win an argument dumbass, I'm simply expressing my opinions. I could care less if you stay ignorant your entire life or not. If lying makes you a critical thinker, then I guess you are a critical thinker.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> The Pew Research center is credible.  Blacks in overwhelming numbers right through the socio-economic levels vote Democratic.  To suggest they are p'wnd is racist because almost all blacks in all socio-economic levels vote against the GOP.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because they know that is where their enemies went.


Yes, it's just absolutely _horrible_ to want people to take care of themselves and their families, isn't it?

For a "moderate", you sure are a stupid leftist dumbass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The answers  have been provided.  You simply don't want to admit that (1) you are wrong and (2) you are a racist.

The ignorance remains yours.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you claim to know that poor blacks are somehow "brainwashed from birth"?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then you explain why inner city blacks don't make it out, and immigrants who come here with nothing retire wealthy.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem perfectly willing to explain why poor blacks vote the way THEY do.... why are you so reticent to offer an explanation for rich blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to take it as given that rich blacks automatically vote Democrat.  Have you posted any proof of this, or are you just insisting they do because that's the pigeonhole you've put them in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are certainly inner city blacks who DO make it out, and there are certainly immigrants who come here and struggle to make ends meet.  You seem to be the one pigeonholing folks, not me.
Click to expand...

Do you vote Democrat?  If so, you're insisting blacks can't take care of themselves without white liberal help.  


maineman said:


> And yes, I have provided proof of rich black voting behavior in this very thread... if you missed it, tough shit. The Pew Research Center studied black voting behavior and found that support for the democratic party remained nearly constant throughout the socioeconomic spectrum.  Got an explanation for that?



How about we ask some black folks?
Today, Democrats, in pursuit of their socialist agenda, are fighting to keep blacks poor, angry and voting for Democrats. Examples of how egregiously Democrats act to keep blacks in poverty are numerous.

After wrongly convincing black Americans that a minimum wage increase was a good thing, the Democrats on August 3rd kept their promise and killed the minimum wage bill passed by House Republicans on July 29th. The blockage of the minimum wage bill was the second time in as many years that Democrats stuck a legislative finger in the eye of black Americans. Senate Democrats on April 1, 2004 blocked passage of a bill to renew the 1996 welfare reform law that was pushed by Republicans and vetoed twice by President Bill Clinton before he finally signed it. Since the welfare reform law expired in September 2002, Congress had passed six extensions, and the latest expired on June 30, 2004. Opposed by the Democrats are school choice opportunity scholarships that would help black children get out of failing schools and Social Security reform, even though blacks on average lose $10,000 in the current system because of a shorter life expectancy than whites (72.2 years for blacks vs. 77.5 years for whites).

Democrats have been running our inner-cities for the past 30-40 years, and blacks are still complaining about the same problems. Over $7 trillion dollars have been spent on poverty programs since President Lyndon Johnson's War on Poverty with little, if any, impact on poverty. Diabolically, every election cycle, Democrats blame Republicans for the deplorable conditions in the inner-cities, then incite blacks to cast a protest vote against Republicans.

In order to break the Democrats' stranglehold on the black vote and free black Americans from the Democrat Party's economic plantation, we must shed the light of truth on the Democrats. We must demonstrate that the Democrat Party policies of socialism and dependency on government handouts offer the pathway to poverty, while Republican Party principles of hard work, personal responsibility, getting a good education and ownership of homes and small businesses offer the pathway to prosperity.​


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> The answers  have been provided.  You simply don't want to admit that (1) you are wrong and (2) you are a racist.
> 
> The ignorance remains yours.


Not really.  I'm sure it comforts your closed little leftist mind to feel that way, though.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Since 1968 the blacks know in which parties their enemies live.  A very, very few blacks (some influential like those above after 1968 - the ones before don't count) are in the GOP for various reasons, and I imagine they believe they are helping their race.  Now, if you were being honest, you would post the pictures of the hundreds and thousands of black Americans who are Democrats.
> 
> Ah, you did not think to look on the other side of the coin, did you, silly boy?
> 
> You can't win an argument here with those who are smarter, better read, more informed, and think critically.  Bu keep trying because it amuses us.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> Do you vote Democrat?  If so, you're insisting blacks can't take care of themselves without white liberal help.



totally false and insulting statement.  I have never insisted any such thing.



maineman said:


> And yes, I have provided proof of rich black voting behavior in this very thread... if you missed it, tough shit. The Pew Research Center studied black voting behavior and found that support for the democratic party remained nearly constant throughout the socioeconomic spectrum.  Got an explanation for that?





			
				daveman said:
			
		

> How about we ask some black folks?




how about we ask you and how about you use your little pea sized brain and string some words together on your own?

so... in response to the facts from Pew Research Center that the percentage of rich blacks who vote democratic is nearly identical to that of poor blacks, rather than give me your explanation for that as asked, you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation"?

What the fuck?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you vote Democrat?  If so, you're insisting blacks can't take care of themselves without white liberal help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally false and insulting statement.  I have never insisted any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I have provided proof of rich black voting behavior in this very thread... if you missed it, tough shit. The Pew Research Center studied black voting behavior and found that support for the democratic party remained nearly constant throughout the socioeconomic spectrum.  Got an explanation for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we ask some black folks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how about we ask you and how about you use your little pea sized brain and string some words together on your own?
> 
> so... in response to the facts from Pew Research Center that the percentage of rich blacks who vote democratic is nearly identical to that of poor blacks, rather than give me your explanation for that as asked, you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation"?
> 
> What the fuck?
Click to expand...



Yes, Alveda King is non-democratic but I doubt she's a black guy.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you vote Democrat?  If so, you're insisting blacks can't take care of themselves without white liberal help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally false and insulting statement.  I have never insisted any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we ask some black folks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how about we ask you and how about you use your little pea sized brain and string some words together on your own?
> 
> so... in response to the facts from Pew Research Center that the percentage of rich blacks who vote democratic is nearly identical to that of poor blacks, rather than give me your explanation for that as asked, you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation"?
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alveda King is non-democratic but I doubt she's a black guy.
Click to expand...



I realize that english is tough for you... but you see, I never said that Alveda King was a black GUY....I suggested that ERRVIDEO.COM is a propoganda site run by non-democratic black guys.  Pull your foot out of your mouth before you bite it with your tooth.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> totally false and insulting statement.  I have never insisted any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about we ask you and how about you use your little pea sized brain and string some words together on your own?
> 
> so... in response to the facts from Pew Research Center that the percentage of rich blacks who vote democratic is nearly identical to that of poor blacks, rather than give me your explanation for that as asked, you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation"?
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alveda King is non-democratic but I doubt she's a black guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize that english is tough for you... but you see, I never said that Alveda King was a black GUY....I suggested that ERRVIDEO.COM is a propoganda site run by non-democratic black guys.  Pull your foot out of your mouth before you bite it with your tooth.
Click to expand...


You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""

The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.

Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.

So tell me, does the website make Alveda's article any less valid?


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alveda King is non-democratic but I doubt she's a black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that english is tough for you... but you see, I never said that Alveda King was a black GUY....I suggested that ERRVIDEO.COM is a propoganda site run by non-democratic black guys.  Pull your foot out of your mouth before you bite it with your tooth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""
> 
> The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.
Click to expand...


I was precise.  the propoganda was from errvideo.  which is black guys.  I suppose if I had said black guy singular, you might have some point.  But either way, your nitpicking about this is merely a diversion.  daveywoman cannot explain the Pew Research Center's data... and he tried to avoid his inability to do so by posting errvideo propoganda - specifically a piece written by a black republican woman.  Why DO rich blacks vote democratic in nearly identical percentages to poor blacks?  Nobody's got an answer for that... and nobody's got an answer to why your own party chairman admitted to the long running existence of a GOP southern strategy designed to exclude and marginalize blacks.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alveda King is non-democratic but I doubt she's a black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that english is tough for you... but you see, I never said that Alveda King was a black GUY....I suggested that ERRVIDEO.COM is a propoganda site run by non-democratic black guys.  Pull your foot out of your mouth before you bite it with your tooth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""
> 
> The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.
> 
> So tell me, does the website make Alveda's article any less valid?
Click to expand...


valid?  I never said it was invalid.  I merely stated that it did not answer the question.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_Logic is engaged in classic propaganda of covert racism to degrade and inhibit black voting.

The facts are clear that:

1.  Blacks overwhelmingly vote for the Democratic Party.

2.  Black voting patterns of Democratic preference are not negatively impacted by socio-economic levels.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you vote Democrat?  If so, you're insisting blacks can't take care of themselves without white liberal help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally false and insulting statement.  I have never insisted any such thing.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.  I listen to what Democrats promise.  I also pay attention to what they do.

And they've been purposely keeping the black community dependent on government for 50 years.  

You should be ashamed of yourself.  But you don't have the good sense to be.


maineman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I have provided proof of rich black voting behavior in this very thread... if you missed it, tough shit. The Pew Research Center studied black voting behavior and found that support for the democratic party remained nearly constant throughout the socioeconomic spectrum.  Got an explanation for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we ask some black folks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how about we ask you and how about you use your little pea sized brain and string some words together on your own?
> 
> so... in response to the facts from Pew Research Center that the percentage of rich blacks who vote democratic is nearly identical to that of poor blacks, rather than give me your explanation for that as asked, you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation"?
> 
> What the fuck?
Click to expand...


Ahhh.  If it's from conservative blacks, it's "propaganda".  Do you know why you call it that?

_Because they dared step foot off the Democratic plantation. _ They didn't act the way you insisted black people should act.  You can't tolerate a minority not staying in the pigeonhole you've decided they should be in.  When they don't conform to your stereotypes, you don't address what they say, you attack them personally.

Game, set, match.  And you did it to yourself.  Good job, asshead.


----------



## daveman

Lonestar_logic said:


> You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""
> 
> The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.
> 
> So tell me, does the website make Alveda's article any less valid?


What makes it invalid for him is it's a black person who isn't kissing Democrat ass.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> I was precise.  the propoganda was from errvideo.  which is black guys.  I suppose if I had said black guy singular, you might have some point.  But either way, your nitpicking about this is merely a diversion.  daveywoman cannot explain the Pew Research Center's data... and he tried to avoid his inability to do so by posting errvideo propoganda - specifically a piece written by a black republican woman.  Why DO rich blacks vote democratic in nearly identical percentages to poor blacks?  Nobody's got an answer for that... and nobody's got an answer to why your own party chairman admitted to the long running existence of a GOP southern strategy designed to exclude and marginalize blacks.


At least you didn't call her a house ****** -- at least not in your post.  Leftists have been known to do that when confronted with a black Republican woman.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was precise.  the propoganda was from errvideo.  which is black guys.  I suppose if I had said black guy singular, you might have some point.  But either way, your nitpicking about this is merely a diversion.  daveywoman cannot explain the Pew Research Center's data... and he tried to avoid his inability to do so by posting errvideo propoganda - specifically a piece written by a black republican woman.  Why DO rich blacks vote democratic in nearly identical percentages to poor blacks?  Nobody's got an answer for that... and nobody's got an answer to why your own party chairman admitted to the long running existence of a GOP southern strategy designed to exclude and marginalize blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you didn't call her a house ****** -- at least not in your post.  Leftists have been known to do that when confronted with a black Republican woman.
Click to expand...


of course I didn't... and you wasted yet another post where you could have answered the question that I have been trying to get you to answer now for several days....

fucking pussy coward.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was precise.  the propoganda was from errvideo.  which is black guys.  I suppose if I had said black guy singular, you might have some point.  But either way, your nitpicking about this is merely a diversion.  daveywoman cannot explain the Pew Research Center's data... and he tried to avoid his inability to do so by posting errvideo propoganda - specifically a piece written by a black republican woman.  Why DO rich blacks vote democratic in nearly identical percentages to poor blacks?  Nobody's got an answer for that... and nobody's got an answer to why your own party chairman admitted to the long running existence of a GOP southern strategy designed to exclude and marginalize blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you didn't call her a house ****** -- at least not in your post.  Leftists have been known to do that when confronted with a black Republican woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course I didn't... and you wasted yet another post where you could have answered the question that I have been trying to get you to answer now for several days....
> 
> fucking pussy coward.
Click to expand...

So, are you going to ignore my post explaining why you call anything from a conservative black "propaganda"?

I don't blame you.  It's pretty damning.  You really need to think about what your party is doing to the black community.

But you won't.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they dutifully pull the D lever.  You've proven that here in this thread.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you vote Democrat?  If so, you're insisting blacks can't take care of themselves without white liberal help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally false and insulting statement.  I have never insisted any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.  I listen to what Democrats promise.  I also pay attention to what they do.
> 
> And they've been purposely keeping the black community dependent on government for 50 years.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.  But you don't have the good sense to be.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we ask some black folks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how about we ask you and how about you use your little pea sized brain and string some words together on your own?
> 
> so... in response to the facts from Pew Research Center that the percentage of rich blacks who vote democratic is nearly identical to that of poor blacks, rather than give me your explanation for that as asked, you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation"?
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh.  If it's from conservative blacks, it's "propaganda".  Do you know why you call it that?
> 
> _Because they dared step foot off the Democratic plantation. _ They didn't act the way you insisted black people should act.  You can't tolerate a minority not staying in the pigeonhole you've decided they should be in.  When they don't conform to your stereotypes, you don't address what they say, you attack them personally.
> 
> Game, set, match.  And you did it to yourself.  Good job, asshead.
Click to expand...



I have never insisted that my black fellow democrats any way.  And you cannot answer the question that I have posed to you repeatedly over the past few days.... if ghetto blacks are so stupid to believe the purported lies told them by democrats, why do rich blacks continue to vote democratic as well.  WHen you grow a set of balls bigger than two peas, maybe you'll step up to the plate and have a swing at that one... you fucking pussy.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you didn't call her a house ****** -- at least not in your post.  Leftists have been known to do that when confronted with a black Republican woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course I didn't... and you wasted yet another post where you could have answered the question that I have been trying to get you to answer now for several days....
> 
> fucking pussy coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you going to ignore my post explaining why you call anything from a conservative black "propaganda"?
> 
> I don't blame you.  It's pretty damning.  You really need to think about what your party is doing to the black community.
> 
> But you won't.  You don't give a shit about blacks as long as they dutifully pull the D lever.  You've proven that here in this thread.
Click to expand...


When black republicans try to tell the white world why the overwhelming majority of blacks don't agree with them, and they create a website specifically to drive that message home to WHITE people... it IS propaganda.  If they were serious about putting out the truth, they would tell their fellow blacks about it... and if their arguments were at all convincing, other blacks would believe them.  I wonder why they don't?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> totally false and insulting statement.  I have never insisted any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  I listen to what Democrats promise.  I also pay attention to what they do.
> 
> And they've been purposely keeping the black community dependent on government for 50 years.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.  But you don't have the good sense to be.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about we ask you and how about you use your little pea sized brain and string some words together on your own?
> 
> so... in response to the facts from Pew Research Center that the percentage of rich blacks who vote democratic is nearly identical to that of poor blacks, rather than give me your explanation for that as asked, you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation"?
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh.  If it's from conservative blacks, it's "propaganda".  Do you know why you call it that?
> 
> _Because they dared step foot off the Democratic plantation. _ They didn't act the way you insisted black people should act.  You can't tolerate a minority not staying in the pigeonhole you've decided they should be in.  When they don't conform to your stereotypes, you don't address what they say, you attack them personally.
> 
> Game, set, match.  And you did it to yourself.  Good job, asshead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never insisted that my black fellow democrats any way.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.  Stop lying.  If you didn't insist on it, you wouldn't have called that letter by a black Republican "propaganda".

I'm not buying your shit, so stop selling it.


maineman said:


> And you cannot answer the question that I have posed to you repeatedly over the past few days.... if ghetto blacks are so stupid to believe the purported lies told them by democrats, why do rich blacks continue to vote democratic as well.  WHen you grow a set of balls bigger than two peas, maybe you'll step up to the plate and have a swing at that one... you fucking pussy.


I really don't know why they vote the way they do.  But 50 years of brainwashing can't be easy to walk away from.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  I listen to what Democrats promise.  I also pay attention to what they do.
> 
> And they've been purposely keeping the black community dependent on government for 50 years.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.  But you don't have the good sense to be.
> 
> Ahhh.  If it's from conservative blacks, it's "propaganda".  Do you know why you call it that?
> 
> _Because they dared step foot off the Democratic plantation. _ They didn't act the way you insisted black people should act.  You can't tolerate a minority not staying in the pigeonhole you've decided they should be in.  When they don't conform to your stereotypes, you don't address what they say, you attack them personally.
> 
> Game, set, match.  And you did it to yourself.  Good job, asshead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never insisted that my black fellow democrats any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.  Stop lying.  If you didn't insist on it, you wouldn't have called that letter by a black Republican "propaganda".
> 
> I'm not buying your shit, so stop selling it.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you cannot answer the question that I have posed to you repeatedly over the past few days.... if ghetto blacks are so stupid to believe the purported lies told them by democrats, why do rich blacks continue to vote democratic as well.  WHen you grow a set of balls bigger than two peas, maybe you'll step up to the plate and have a swing at that one... you fucking pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know why they vote the way they do.  But 50 years of brainwashing can't be easy to walk away from.
Click to expand...


smart intelligent WHITE republicans can see right through the purported democratic brainwashing, but smart intelligent successful rich blacks cannot.

got it.  I think we're done here.  You are clearly a negro hating racist who views all blacks as less than equal to yourself.

disgusting.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is a racist prick, period.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> smart intelligent WHITE republicans can see right through the purported democratic brainwashing, but smart intelligent successful rich blacks cannot.
> 
> got it.  I think we're done here.  You are clearly a negro hating racist who views all blacks as less than equal to yourself.
> 
> disgusting.


Don't project your racism on me.  

I believe I've mentioned in this thread a friend of mine...retired E-8, now defense contractor, small business owner, degree in management, conservative.  Oh, and he's black.

I know, you hate him already.

Anyway, I once asked him why blacks vote Democrat.  He told me, "It's because they don't think for themselves.  The believe the lies."

Now, predictably, you will either claim I made that up, or call me a racist for relating the story.

Dumbfuck.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is a racist prick, period.



What are you doing up so late on a school night, boy?


----------



## hylandrdet

maineman said:


> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *so... democrats keep blacks imprisoned in urban ghettos and those blacks have all been brainwashed that their imprisonment is NOT the fault of the democrats.... gosh... you must think they're all really dumb to be duped like that!  And again... why do rich blacks vote for democrats?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Actually, the majority of rich black Americans vote Republican.
> Black Republican History | National Black Republican Association
> 
> 2. One out of every four African American live below the poverty line. This means that at least 70% of African Americans are not "imprisoned in urban ghettos"
> Poverty in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maybe the first logical step, in discussing this issue, should start with all of you stop throwing every African American into the same bowl and mixing them up as if they're all the same. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pew Research disagrees with your first point...and I trust them more than the self serving link of yours.
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly with your second point.  I have repeatedly asked republicans on here to explain why blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democrat... and they have no answer other than democrats have lied to them and somehow, an entire race of people has fallen for the same lie... a lie that THEY (white republicans) are somehow ALL smart enough to figure out.
Click to expand...


A research agency has a tendency to pick and chose the subjects they wish to poll or research; this opens up the argument of contamination of data.  Excuse me, but if I recall, my "self serving" link is from the National Black Republican Association. That's from the "horse's mouth", sort of speak. Food for thought.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, it's not from the "horse's mouth", moron.  It is from a very small minority of blacks, about 3%.  It is not reflective of black Americans as a whole, you horse's ass.  So ask yourself this: why do they overwhelmingly vote against the racist GOP?  Hint: the answer is embedded in the question.


----------



## maineman

hylandrdet said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 1. Actually, the majority of rich black Americans vote Republican.
> Black Republican History | National Black Republican Association
> 
> 2. One out of every four African American live below the poverty line. This means that at least 70% of African Americans are not "imprisoned in urban ghettos"
> Poverty in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maybe the first logical step, in discussing this issue, should start with all of you stop throwing every African American into the same bowl and mixing them up as if they're all the same. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pew Research disagrees with your first point...and I trust them more than the self serving link of yours.
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly with your second point.  I have repeatedly asked republicans on here to explain why blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democrat... and they have no answer other than democrats have lied to them and somehow, an entire race of people has fallen for the same lie... a lie that THEY (white republicans) are somehow ALL smart enough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A research agency has a tendency to pick and chose the subjects they wish to poll or research; this opens up the argument of contamination of data.  Excuse me, but if I recall, my "self serving" link is from the National Black Republican Association. That's from the "horse's mouth", sort of speak. Food for thought.
Click to expand...


the national black republicans have a vested interest, do they not, in promoting the idea that rich blacks all believe like them?  The Pew Research Institute has no such vested interest.  Pew.... which has no dog in this fight, found that black affiliation to the democratic party remains constant across the socioecomonic spectrum.  And the only answer any republican can give as to why that is the case is that the democrats have brainwashed ALL of them.  Pretty dismissive and racist if you ask me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hylandret is a tool of the reactionaries.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> smart intelligent WHITE republicans can see right through the purported democratic brainwashing, but smart intelligent successful rich blacks cannot.
> 
> got it.  I think we're done here.  You are clearly a negro hating racist who views all blacks as less than equal to yourself.
> 
> disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your racism on me.
> 
> I believe I've mentioned in this thread a friend of mine...retired E-8, now defense contractor, small business owner, degree in management, conservative.  Oh, and he's black.
> 
> I know, you hate him already.
> 
> Anyway, I once asked him why blacks vote Democrat.  He told me, "It's because they don't think for themselves.  The believe the lies."
> 
> Now, predictably, you will either claim I made that up, or call me a racist for relating the story.
> 
> Dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


not at all, you lame ass pussy.  I have never suggested that 100% of blacks vote democratic.  I have no doubt that you know a black republican, or two, ot twenty, even... just like I happen to know a born again pro-life christian democrat.  That does not change the fact that, demographically, blacks vote for democrats and your black republican pal does not answer the question as to why the overwhelming majority of his black peers do not agree with him.

grow a set or shove a tampon up your ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"shove a tampon up your ass"

now, daveman, that is very, very funny.  Do grow a set and admit you are wrong, or stand revealed as a pussy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

maineman said:


> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pew Research disagrees with your first point...and I trust them more than the self serving link of yours.
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly with your second point.  I have repeatedly asked republicans on here to explain why blacks across the socioeconomic spectrum vote democrat... and they have no answer other than democrats have lied to them and somehow, an entire race of people has fallen for the same lie... a lie that THEY (white republicans) are somehow ALL smart enough to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A research agency has a tendency to pick and chose the subjects they wish to poll or research; this opens up the argument of contamination of data.  Excuse me, but if I recall, my "self serving" link is from the National Black Republican Association. That's from the "horse's mouth", sort of speak. Food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the national black republicans have a vested interest, do they not, in promoting the idea that rich blacks all believe like them?  The Pew Research Institute has no such vested interest.  Pew.... which has no dog in this fight, found that black affiliation to the democratic party remains constant across the socioecomonic spectrum.  And the only answer any republican can give as to why that is the case is that the democrats have brainwashed ALL of them.  Pretty dismissive and racist if you ask me.
Click to expand...


Rich blacks? kind of kicks your arguement in the head. How can there be rich blacks when there isn't any equality between whites and blacks?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> smart intelligent WHITE republicans can see right through the purported democratic brainwashing, but smart intelligent successful rich blacks cannot.
> 
> got it.  I think we're done here.  You are clearly a negro hating racist who views all blacks as less than equal to yourself.
> 
> disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your racism on me.
> 
> I believe I've mentioned in this thread a friend of mine...retired E-8, now defense contractor, small business owner, degree in management, conservative.  Oh, and he's black.
> 
> I know, you hate him already.
> 
> Anyway, I once asked him why blacks vote Democrat.  He told me, "It's because they don't think for themselves.  The believe the lies."
> 
> Now, predictably, you will either claim I made that up, or call me a racist for relating the story.
> 
> Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all, you lame ass pussy.  I have never suggested that 100% of blacks vote democratic.  I have no doubt that you know a black republican, or two, ot twenty, even... just like I happen to know a born again pro-life christian democrat.  That does not change the fact that, demographically, blacks vote for democrats and your black republican pal does not answer the question as to why the overwhelming majority of his black peers do not agree with him.
> 
> grow a set or shove a tampon up your ass.
Click to expand...

...says the guy who can't accept conservative blacks without calling their opinions "propaganda".  

The science is settled.  White liberals know what's best for the black community.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> "shove a tampon up your ass"
> 
> now, daveman, that is very, very funny.  Do grow a set and admit you are wrong, or stand revealed as a pussy.



Jake, I'm pretty sure maineman isn't going to reward you with sex for riding to his rescue.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your racism on me.
> 
> I believe I've mentioned in this thread a friend of mine...retired E-8, now defense contractor, small business owner, degree in management, conservative.  Oh, and he's black.
> 
> I know, you hate him already.
> 
> Anyway, I once asked him why blacks vote Democrat.  He told me, "It's because they don't think for themselves.  The believe the lies."
> 
> Now, predictably, you will either claim I made that up, or call me a racist for relating the story.
> 
> Dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not at all, you lame ass pussy.  I have never suggested that 100% of blacks vote democratic.  I have no doubt that you know a black republican, or two, ot twenty, even... just like I happen to know a born again pro-life christian democrat.  That does not change the fact that, demographically, blacks vote for democrats and your black republican pal does not answer the question as to why the overwhelming majority of his black peers do not agree with him.
> 
> grow a set or shove a tampon up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...says the guy who can't accept conservative blacks without calling their opinions "propaganda".
> 
> The science is settled.  White liberals know what's best for the black community.
Click to expand...


not at all.  I fully acknowledge the legitimacy of black republicans.  I DO know that, if there were a website that was run by the DNC and its purpose was to highlight some demographic group and show how many of them were democrats, and tell their story in such a way as to attempt to encourage others from their demographic group to consider joining the democratic party, I not only am sure that you would consider the content of such a focused website as "propaganda", but I would willingly call it that as well.

you seem to think that propaganda is a dirty word.  It's not.

_*Propaganda*

2.: *the spreading of ideas*, information, or rumor for the purpose of helping or injuring an institution, a cause, or a person
3 : *ideas, facts, or allegations spread deliberately to further one's cause *or to damage an opposing cause; also : a public action having such an effect_

and finally, you have mischaracterized my positions and mis-predicted my responses pretty much non-stop on this thread.  I have NEVER said that I or any other white liberal knew what is best for the black community.  I have ALWAYS suggested that the black community was fully capable of figuring that out for themselves.  SOMETHING happened between the early 60's and today that caused the black community - ALL levels of the black community - to switch from being ardent republicans to being ardent democrats.  And YOU refuse to acknowledge that the GOP's southern strategy might very well have played a major role in that exodus. Until you man up and explain why RICH blacks vote democratic as often as poor blacks do - a question I have been attempting to get you to address for several days now - then you will continue to appear very pussy-like from my perspective. Now...is today gonna be the day where you grow a set and address that question, or not?

I'm betting not.


----------



## maineman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A research agency has a tendency to pick and chose the subjects they wish to poll or research; this opens up the argument of contamination of data.  Excuse me, but if I recall, my "self serving" link is from the National Black Republican Association. That's from the "horse's mouth", sort of speak. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the national black republicans have a vested interest, do they not, in promoting the idea that rich blacks all believe like them?  The Pew Research Institute has no such vested interest.  Pew.... which has no dog in this fight, found that black affiliation to the democratic party remains constant across the socioecomonic spectrum.  And the only answer any republican can give as to why that is the case is that the democrats have brainwashed ALL of them.  Pretty dismissive and racist if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rich blacks? kind of kicks your arguement in the head. How can there be rich blacks when there isn't any equality between whites and blacks?
Click to expand...


wtf???

the question at hand is why blacks are steadfastly loyal to the democratic party REGARDLESS of their socioeconomic status.  A question which you and the rest of your band of racist GOP foot soldiers cannot and will not address... because you know that your only answers are, themselves, proof of your ingrained racism.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that english is tough for you... but you see, I never said that Alveda King was a black GUY....I suggested that ERRVIDEO.COM is a propoganda site run by non-democratic black guys.  Pull your foot out of your mouth before you bite it with your tooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""
> 
> The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was precise.  the propoganda was from errvideo.  which is black guys.  I suppose if I had said black guy singular, you might have some point.  But either way, your nitpicking about this is merely a diversion.  daveywoman cannot explain the Pew Research Center's data... and he tried to avoid his inability to do so by posting errvideo propoganda - specifically a piece written by a black republican woman.  Why DO rich blacks vote democratic in nearly identical percentages to poor blacks?  Nobody's got an answer for that... and nobody's got an answer to why your own party chairman admitted to the long running existence of a GOP southern strategy designed to exclude and marginalize blacks.
Click to expand...


The article was written by Alveda King and it just so happened to wind up on Errvideo's website, therefore you're caling King's article propoganda.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that english is tough for you... but you see, I never said that Alveda King was a black GUY....I suggested that ERRVIDEO.COM is a propoganda site run by non-democratic black guys.  Pull your foot out of your mouth before you bite it with your tooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""
> 
> The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.
> 
> So tell me, does the website make Alveda's article any less valid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> valid?  I never said it was invalid.  I merely stated that it did not answer the question.
Click to expand...


Yes valid. It was a question not an accusation, so lighten up nancy!


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""
> 
> The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was precise.  the propoganda was from errvideo.  which is black guys.  I suppose if I had said black guy singular, you might have some point.  But either way, your nitpicking about this is merely a diversion.  daveywoman cannot explain the Pew Research Center's data... and he tried to avoid his inability to do so by posting errvideo propoganda - specifically a piece written by a black republican woman.  Why DO rich blacks vote democratic in nearly identical percentages to poor blacks?  Nobody's got an answer for that... and nobody's got an answer to why your own party chairman admitted to the long running existence of a GOP southern strategy designed to exclude and marginalize blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article was written by Alveda King and it just so happened to wind up on Errvideo's website, therefore you're caling King's article propoganda.
Click to expand...


I am calling errvideo's use of the article an act of propaganda.  go read the definition of the word:

_*Propaganda*

2.: *the spreading of ideas*, information, or rumor *for the purpose of helping *or injuring *an institution, a cause, or a person*
3 : *ideas, facts,* or allegations *spread deliberately to further one's cause *or to damage an opposing cause; also : a public action having such an effect._

by placing King's article on their website, ERRVIDEO was spreading ideas for the purpose of helping recruit black republicans.  Do you honestly disagree with that statement?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> No, it's not from the "horse's mouth", moron.  It is from a very small minority of blacks, about 3%.  It is not reflective of black Americans as a whole, you horse's ass.  So ask yourself this: why do they overwhelmingly vote against the racist GOP?  Hint: the answer is embedded in the question.



The pew research is operated by a large majority of blacks? 

Who said this,"I'll have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years."

It was .... Lyndon B. Johnson to two governors on Air Force One according Ronald Kessler's Book, "Inside The White House" 

Here's some more quotes from democrats:

(Affect(ing) a black accent to recount San Francisco mayor Willie Brown asking) "Who is this "Emily List? She's supportin' all these people. She's supportin' Sen. Dianne Feinstein. She's supported Sen. Barbara Boxer....She supported everybody. Why won't she support me?" -- Hillary Clinton. Source: John Broder of the LA Times 

"Some junior high n*gger kicked Steve's ass while he was trying to help his brothers out; junior high or sophomore in high school. Whatever it was, Steve had the n*gger down. However it was, it was Steve's fault. He had the n*gger down, he let him up. The n*gger blindsided him." -- Roger Clinton, the President's brother on audiotape 

"You'd find these potentates from down in Africa, you know, rather than eating each other, they'd just come up and get a good square meal in Geneva." -- Fritz Hollings (D, S.C.) 

"Is you their black-haired answer-mammy who be smart? Does they like how you shine their shoes, Condoleezza? Or the way you wash and park the whitey's cars?" -- Song from the show of left-wing radio host Neil Rogers 

Blacks and Hispanics are "too busy eating watermelons and tacos" to learn how to read and write." -- Mike Wallace, CBS News. Source: Newsmax 

"In the days of slavery, there were those slaves who lived on the plantation and [there] were those slaves that lived in the house. You got the privilege of living in the house if you served the master ... exactly the way the master intended to have you serve him. Colin Powell's committed to come into the house of the master. When Colin Powell dares to suggest something other than what the master wants to hear, he will be turned back out to pasture." -- Harry Belafonte 

"Republicans bring out Colin Powell and J.C. Watts because they have no program, no policy. They have no love and no joy. They'd rather take pictures with black children than feed them." -- Donna Brazile, Al Gore's Campaign Manager for the 2000 election 

(On Clarence Thomas) "A handkerchief-head, chicken-and-biscuit-eating Uncle Tom." -- Spike Lee 

"He's married to a white woman. He wants to be white. He wants a colorless society. He has no ethnic pride. He doesn't want to be black." -- California State Senator Diane Watson's on Ward Connerly's interracial marriage 

"Rather I should die a thousand times, and see Old Glory trampled in the dirt never to rise again, than to see this beloved land of ours become degraded by race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds." -- Former Klansman and current US Senator Robert Byrd, a man who is referred to by many Democrats as the "conscience of the Senate", in a letter written in 1944, after he quit the KKK. 

"I am a former kleagle of the Ku Klux Klan in Raleigh County and the adjoining counties of the state .... The Klan is needed today as never before and I am anxious to see its rebirth here in West Virginia .... It is necessary that the order be promoted immediately and in every state of the Union. Will you please inform me as to the possibilities of rebuilding the Klan in the Realm of W. Va .... I hope that you will find it convenient to answer my letter in regards to future possibilities." -- Former Klansman and current US Senator Robert Byrd, a man who is referred to by many Democrats as the "conscience of the Senate", in a letter written in 1946, after he quit the KKK. 

"These laws [segregation] are still constitutional and I promise you that until they are removed from the ordinance books of Birmingham and the statute books of Alabama, they will be enforced in Birmingham to the utmost of my ability and by all lawful means." -- Democrat Bull Connor (1957), Commissioner of Public Safety for Birmingham, Alabama  

(On New York) "Kiketown." -- Harry Truman in a personal letter 

"I think one man is just as good as another so long as he's not a n*gger or a Chinaman. Uncle Will says that the Lord made a White man from dust, a ****** from mud, then He threw up what was left and it came down a Chinaman. He does hate Chinese and Japs. So do I. It is race prejudice, I guess. But I am strongly of the opinion Negroes ought to be in Africa, Yellow men in Asia and White men in Europe and America." Harry Truman (1911) in a letter to his future wife Bess 

"Theres some people whove gone over the state and said, Well, George Wallace has talked too strong about segregation. Now let me ask you this: how in the name of common sense can you be too strong about it? Youre either for it or youre against it. Theres not any middle ground as I know of." -- Democratic Alabama Governor George Wallace (1959) 


"You fucking Jew bastard." -- Hillary Clinton to political operative Paul Fray. This was revealed in "State of a Union: Inside the Complex Marriage of Bill and Hillary Clinton" and has been verified by Paul Fray and three witnesses. 

"The Jews don't like Farrakhan, so they call me Hitler. Well, that's a good name. Hitler was a very great man. He rose Germany up from the ashes." -- Louis Farrakhan (1984) who campaigned for congresswoman Cynthia McKinney in 2002 

"Now that nation called Israel, never has had any peace in forty years and she will never have any peace because there can never be any peace structured on injustice, thievery, lying and deceit and using the name of God to shield your dirty religion under his holy and righteous name." -- Louis Farrakhan who campaigned for congresswoman Cynthia McKinney in 2002, 1984 

'Hymies.' 'Hymietown.' -- Jesse Jackson's description of New York City while on the 1984 presidential campaign trail. 

"Jews  that's J-E-W-S." -- Democratic state representative Bill McKinney on why his daughter Cynthia lost in 2002 

On Whites 

"I want to go up to the closest white person and say: 'You can't understand this, it's a black thing' and then slap him, just for my mental health." -- Charles Barron, a New York city councilman at a reparations rally, 2002 

"Civil rights laws were not passed to protect the rights of white men and do not apply to them." -- Mary Frances Berry, Chairwoman, US Commission on Civil Rights 

(I) "will not let the white boys win in this election." -- Donna Brazile, Al Gore's Campaign Manager on the 2000 election 

"The old white boys got taken fair and square." -- San Francisco Mayor Willie Brown after winning an election 

"There are white *******. I've seen a lot of white ******* in my time." -- Former Klansman and Current US Senator Robert Byrd, a man who is referred to by many Democrats as the "conscience of the Senate" in March of 2001 

"The Medicaid system must have been developed by a white male slave owner. It pays for you to be pregnant and have a baby, but it won't pay for much family planning." -- Jocelyn Elders 

The white man is our mortal enemy, and we cannot accept him. I will fight to see that vicious beast go down into the lake of fire prepared for him from the beginning, that he never rise again to give any innocent black man, woman or child the hell that he has delighted in pouring on us for 400 years." -- Louis Farrakhan who campaigned for congresswoman Cynthia McKinney in 2002, City College audience in New York 

"There's no great, white bigot; there's just about 200 million little white bigots out there." -- USA Today columnist Julienne Malveaux 

"We have lost to the white racist press and to the racist reactionary Jewish misleaders." -- Former Rep. Gus Savage (D-Illinois) after his defeat 1992 

"White folks was in caves while we was building empires... We taught philosophy and astrology and mathematics before Socrates and them Greek homos ever got around to it." -- Rev. Al Sharpton in a 1994 speech at Kean College, NJ, cited in "Democrats Do the Dumbest Things 

"The white race is the cancer of human history." -- Susan Sontag 

"Reparations are a really good way for white people to admit they're wrong." -- Zack Webb, University Of Kentucky NAACP 

And you call Republicans racist.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stated: "you instead post some propoganda from some NON-democratic black guys as "your" "explanation""
> 
> The "propoganda" as you call it was written by Alveda King. You didn't make a distinction between the author of what you called "propoganda" and the website from which it came.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and be more precise.
> 
> So tell me, does the website make Alveda's article any less valid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid?  I never said it was invalid.  I merely stated that it did not answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes valid. It was a question not an accusation, so lighten up nancy!
Click to expand...


her point of view is certainly "valid".  It is what she believes. I am not about to accuse her of LYING.  She spoke her truth and voiced her opinion.... a totally valid expression.  When you posted it, however, it did not address the question.  

I say AGAIN that NOBODY on here from the right seems willing to answer the basic question:  WHY do RICH BLACKS support and vote for democrats at the same frequency that POOR BLACKS do?  What IS it about the GOP that would cause rich blacks, who one would think would vote similarly to the rest of their socio-economic group, to vote for democrats instead?


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> And you call Republicans racist.



is posting tired old quotes all you can do?  Answer the fucking question or shut the fuck up.  I cannot BELIEVE how you guys continue to tapdance away from it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was precise.  the propoganda was from errvideo.  which is black guys.  I suppose if I had said black guy singular, you might have some point.  But either way, your nitpicking about this is merely a diversion.  daveywoman cannot explain the Pew Research Center's data... and he tried to avoid his inability to do so by posting errvideo propoganda - specifically a piece written by a black republican woman.  Why DO rich blacks vote democratic in nearly identical percentages to poor blacks?  Nobody's got an answer for that... and nobody's got an answer to why your own party chairman admitted to the long running existence of a GOP southern strategy designed to exclude and marginalize blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article was written by Alveda King and it just so happened to wind up on Errvideo's website, therefore you're caling King's article propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am calling errvideo's use of the article an act of propaganda.  go read the definition of the word:
> 
> _*Propaganda*
> 
> 2.: *the spreading of ideas*, information, or rumor *for the purpose of helping *or injuring *an institution, a cause, or a person*
> 3 : *ideas, facts,* or allegations *spread deliberately to further one's cause *or to damage an opposing cause; also : a public action having such an effect._
> 
> by placing King's article on their website, ERRVIDEO was spreading ideas for the purpose of helping recruit black republicans.  Do you honestly disagree with that statement?
Click to expand...


I know the definition and the definition is subjective. So did you intend to say the article was a) the spreading of information for the purpose of helping or b) the spreading of information for the purpose of injuring? I'm guessing b).  Which I'm sure you would agree. Therefore you are calling Alveda King's article propoganda, information used for the purpose of damaging an opposing cause. And I assure you that wasn't her intent and all one needs to do is research Alveda King.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> valid?  I never said it was invalid.  I merely stated that it did not answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes valid. It was a question not an accusation, so lighten up nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her point of view is certainly "valid".  It is what she believes. I am not about to accuse her of LYING.  She spoke her truth and voiced her opinion.... a totally valid expression.  When you posted it, however, it did not address the question.
> 
> I say AGAIN that NOBODY on here from the right seems willing to answer the basic question:  WHY do RICH BLACKS support and vote for democrats at the same frequency that POOR BLACKS do?  What IS it about the GOP that would cause rich blacks, who one would think would vote similarly to the rest of their socio-economic group, to vote for democrats instead?
Click to expand...


I didn't post it. I defended it when you implied it was propoganda which I took to mean an article with the intent on doing damage to an opposing cause, which is far from the truth. 

None of us here are "rich black" Democrats (to my knowledge) so how can we answer for them? Why don't you tell us why rich blacks vote for Democrats. And then tell us what authority do you possess that grants you the right to speak for them. 

Fact is Daveman and I gave you our opinions why we believe blacks vote the way they do, Alveda King and other prominant blacks support that opinion, neither you nor Jokesfartly has shown that opinion to be wrong. 

Your only argument, albeit a lame one, is to say that blacks overwhelmingly vote Democratic and you refuse to accept our explanation yet fail to provide your own.

Jokesfartly's opinion is that blacks vote for Democrats because the Republicans are racist. Yet I have shown time and time again which is the real racist party and it's not the party of Abraham Lincoln. So a better explanation is desired.

So instead of asking us the same question and getting the same answer, provide an answer of your own.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you call Republicans racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is posting tired old quotes all you can do?  Answer the fucking question or shut the fuck up.  I cannot BELIEVE how you guys continue to tapdance away from it.
Click to expand...


Those quotes prove a point. He calls Republicans racist while dismissing the blatant racism within his own party. Your question has been answered many times over, you refuse to accept it.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes valid. It was a question not an accusation, so lighten up nancy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her point of view is certainly "valid".  It is what she believes. I am not about to accuse her of LYING.  She spoke her truth and voiced her opinion.... a totally valid expression.  When you posted it, however, it did not address the question.
> 
> I say AGAIN that NOBODY on here from the right seems willing to answer the basic question:  WHY do RICH BLACKS support and vote for democrats at the same frequency that POOR BLACKS do?  What IS it about the GOP that would cause rich blacks, who one would think would vote similarly to the rest of their socio-economic group, to vote for democrats instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post it. I defended it when you implied it was propoganda which I took to mean an article with the intent on doing damage to an opposing cause, which is far from the truth.
> 
> None of us here are "rich black" Democrats (to my knowledge) so how can we answer for them? Why don't you tell us why rich blacks vote for Democrats. And then tell us what authority do you possess that grants you the right to speak for them.
> 
> Fact is Daveman and I gave you our opinions why we believe blacks vote the way they do, Alveda King and other prominant blacks support that opinion, neither you nor Jokesfartly has shown that opinion to be wrong.
> 
> Your only argument, albeit a lame one, is to say that blacks overwhelmingly vote Democratic and you refuse to accept our explanation yet fail to provide your own.
> 
> Jokesfartly's opinion is that blacks vote for Democrats because the Republicans are racist. Yet I have shown time and time again which is the real racist party and it's not the party of Abraham Lincoln. So a better explanation is desired.
> 
> So instead of asking us the same question and getting the same answer, provide an answer of your own.
Click to expand...


your answer consists of saying that blacks vote for democrats because democrats GIVE them things like welfare and food stamps.  That answer only makes sense when you are talking about people who benefit from those programs.  Why do YOU think that RICH  blacks vote democratic?  

As far as MY answer... I think they vote for democrats because they believe that they are the better party.  I know that's why I vote that way.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you call Republicans racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is posting tired old quotes all you can do?  Answer the fucking question or shut the fuck up.  I cannot BELIEVE how you guys continue to tapdance away from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those quotes prove a point. He calls Republicans racist while dismissing the blatant racism within his own party. Your question has been answered many times over, you refuse to accept it.
Click to expand...

those quotes prove that there are bigoted racially insensitive people in the democratic party...just like there are in all parties and in all walks of life.  

Something happened between the early 60's and now.  Blacks used to be solidly republican and now, across the spectrum, they are solidly democratic.

And you somehow want to ignore the idea that your "southern strategy" may have played an integral role in that. 

Blacks seem to prefer my party's platform and my party's slate of candidates.  So do I.  It seems to me that until you can provide a platform and a slate of candidates that is more preferrable to blacks than my party's platform and slate.... you will be destined to get a small percentage of the black vote.  And make no mistake about it...that really IS ok with your party's leaders.  The southern strategy has never been abandoned and it works pretty well most of the time.  THe south is fairly solid in the republican camp and it took the democrats running a black man to break your party's stranglehold on the solid south.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not from the "horse's mouth", moron.  It is from a very small minority of blacks, about 3%.  It is not reflective of black Americans as a whole, you horse's ass.  So ask yourself this: why do they overwhelmingly vote against the racist GOP?  Hint: the answer is embedded in the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ,<snip because none of it answers why blacks overwhelmingly vote for the dems today>
> 
> :
Click to expand...



Nope, Lonestar, you don't get to deflect a la Rush's Rules for GOP Fools.

Tell us why blacks vote overwhelmingly for the Dems.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article was written by Alveda King and it just so happened to wind up on Errvideo's website, therefore you're caling King's article propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling errvideo's use of the article an act of propaganda.  go read the definition of the word:
> 
> _*Propaganda*
> 
> 2.: *the spreading of ideas*, information, or rumor *for the purpose of helping *or injuring *an institution, a cause, or a person*
> 3 : *ideas, facts,* or allegations *spread deliberately to further one's cause *or to damage an opposing cause; also : a public action having such an effect._
> 
> by placing King's article on their website, ERRVIDEO was spreading ideas for the purpose of helping recruit black republicans.  Do you honestly disagree with that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the definition and the definition is subjective. So did you intend to say the article was a) the spreading of information for the purpose of helping or b) the spreading of information for the purpose of injuring? I'm guessing b).  Which I'm sure you would agree. Therefore you are calling Alveda King's article propoganda, information used for the purpose of damaging an opposing cause. And I assure you that wasn't her intent and all one needs to do is research Alveda King.
Click to expand...


two sides of the same coin.... and again... the folks who are spreading the article on their website are the ones who have turned her article into propaganda.  They are using it to promote THEIR agenda.  Good for them.  The point being... you posted that article as an answer to my question concerning why rich blacks overwhelmingly vote democratic.  Your answer was nothing more than... "well see here... SOME rich blacks vote republican, so that must mean you are wrong!"  The demographic research has been done.  And there certainly ARE rich black republicans.  There certainly ARE middle class black republicans.  I would not be too surprised if there were even some poor black republicans.  The FACT remains:  blacks from all walks of life predominately support democrats and sixty years ago, they were predominately republicans.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> her point of view is certainly "valid".  It is what she believes. I am not about to accuse her of LYING.  She spoke her truth and voiced her opinion.... a totally valid expression.  When you posted it, however, it did not address the question.
> 
> I say AGAIN that NOBODY on here from the right seems willing to answer the basic question:  WHY do RICH BLACKS support and vote for democrats at the same frequency that POOR BLACKS do?  What IS it about the GOP that would cause rich blacks, who one would think would vote similarly to the rest of their socio-economic group, to vote for democrats instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post it. I defended it when you implied it was propoganda which I took to mean an article with the intent on doing damage to an opposing cause, which is far from the truth.
> 
> None of us here are "rich black" Democrats (to my knowledge) so how can we answer for them? Why don't you tell us why rich blacks vote for Democrats. And then tell us what authority do you possess that grants you the right to speak for them.
> 
> Fact is Daveman and I gave you our opinions why we believe blacks vote the way they do, Alveda King and other prominant blacks support that opinion, neither you nor Jokesfartly has shown that opinion to be wrong.
> 
> Your only argument, albeit a lame one, is to say that blacks overwhelmingly vote Democratic and you refuse to accept our explanation yet fail to provide your own.
> 
> Jokesfartly's opinion is that blacks vote for Democrats because the Republicans are racist. Yet I have shown time and time again which is the real racist party and it's not the party of Abraham Lincoln. So a better explanation is desired.
> 
> So instead of asking us the same question and getting the same answer, provide an answer of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your answer consists of saying that blacks vote for democrats because democrats GIVE them things like welfare and food stamps.  That answer only makes sense when you are talking about people who benefit from those programs.  Why do YOU think that RICH  blacks vote democratic?
> 
> As far as MY answer... I think they vote for democrats because they believe that they are the better party.  I know that's why I vote that way.
Click to expand...


Wow talk about a lame answer, I'm sure everyone votes for a particular party because they believe it's the best party. But it doesn't explain why. 

You should read the book "They Think You're Stupid" by Herman Cain, he talks about how the democratic party takes the black vote for granted and how they falsely accuse republicans of being racist. The level of hypocrisy in the democratic party is overwhelming, for instance the democrats brought up increasing the minimum wage as a wedge issue in the 2006 election only to vote against it after the election. Obama and Hillary both voted against it. 

They (democrats) pretend to be for diversity but demean any black professional that doesn't toe the democratic party line, Clarence Thomas and Condoleeza Rice are just two examples. They overlook Byrd using the N-word on television and then falsely accuse Tea party members of using it to try and paint the movement as racist. Why blacks toe the democratic party line is beyond me and you obviously have no answer for it either.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> Why blacks toe the democratic party line is beyond me and you obviously have no answer for it either.



explain to me, please, why you think that I would NEED an answer?  If blacks overwhelmingly supported the republican party, as they once did, it would be my party's task to figure out WHY and see if we could change our platform and our slate of candidates in order to attract more blacks.  Funny thing is...we DID that very thing, starting in 1948.  And when the racists in our party saw what we were doing, they realized they really had only two options.  one was to abandon their racism and embrace the fact that a big tent is a big tent... and the other was to fight against those changes.... like Strom Thurmond did.  Answering the question of why blacks vote democratic, it would seem to me anyway, is something that the GOP should want to do, if they really DO care about getting anything more than 10% of the black vote... and THAT is something I am skeptical of... I honestly think that they don't really care too much about the black vote and think they can win without it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not from the "horse's mouth", moron.  It is from a very small minority of blacks, about 3%.  It is not reflective of black Americans as a whole, you horse's ass.  So ask yourself this: why do they overwhelmingly vote against the racist GOP?  Hint: the answer is embedded in the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ,<snip because none of it answers why blacks overwhelmingly vote for the dems today>
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Lonestar, you don't get to deflect a la Rush's Rules for GOP Fools.
> 
> Tell us why blacks vote overwhelmingly for the Dems.
Click to expand...


Hey stupid, stop listening to Rush! I have never listened to Rush in my entire life, I have read a few transcripts in order to understand the context on some things he had reportedly said. Because you fucks lie and misrepresent conservatives at will. Prime example is the lie you told about me saying I was wanting to strip constitutional rights from people. You're a pathetic liar and you fit into the democratic party very well.

And another thing dumbass, I've already given you my opinion on why I feel that blacks vote for democrats. Not my fault you're too stupid to comprehend my answer. You have offered nothing but that blacks vote for democrats because republicans are racist, without any iota of proof. I've shown you many quotes from prominant democrats that shows them to be racist. Hell your party has had a KKK member in it's ranks for decades. You can't say the same about the republicans. Now go play with your toys and let us adult have a discussion.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why blacks toe the democratic party line is beyond me and you obviously have no answer for it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explain to me, please, why you think that I would NEED an answer?  If blacks overwhelmingly supported the republican party, as they once did, it would be my party's task to figure out WHY and see if we could change our platform and our slate of candidates in order to attract more blacks.  Funny thing is...we DID that very thing, starting in 1948.  And when the racists in our party saw what we were doing, they realized they really had only two options.  one was to abandon their racism and embrace the fact that a big tent is a big tent... and the other was to fight against those changes.... like Strom Thurmond did.  Answering the question of why blacks vote democratic, it would seem to me anyway, is something that the GOP should want to do, if they really DO care about getting anything more than 10% of the black vote... and THAT is something I am skeptical of... I honestly think that they don't really care too much about the black vote and think they can win without it.
Click to expand...


If you don't need an answer then why do you keep asking the question?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar's answer why blacks vote for the Dems is demeaning and racist.

His drivel can be dismissed.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why blacks toe the democratic party line is beyond me and you obviously have no answer for it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explain to me, please, why you think that I would NEED an answer?  If blacks overwhelmingly supported the republican party, as they once did, it would be my party's task to figure out WHY and see if we could change our platform and our slate of candidates in order to attract more blacks.  Funny thing is...we DID that very thing, starting in 1948.  And when the racists in our party saw what we were doing, they realized they really had only two options.  one was to abandon their racism and embrace the fact that a big tent is a big tent... and the other was to fight against those changes.... like Strom Thurmond did.  Answering the question of why blacks vote democratic, it would seem to me anyway, is something that the GOP should want to do, if they really DO care about getting anything more than 10% of the black vote... and THAT is something I am skeptical of... I honestly think that they don't really care too much about the black vote and think they can win without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't need an answer then why do you keep asking the question?
Click to expand...


I wanted to find out why you thought that blacks from all walks of life abandoned your party... I wanted to find out what you thought about the idea that maybe the southern strategy might have had something to do with it... and I wanted to find out what you thought your party could do to reverse the trend.

It would seem that you don't care to enlighten me on those issues, so...good day.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar's answer why blacks vote for the Dems is demeaning and racist.
> 
> His drivel can be dismissed.



And your answer is to say that republicans are racist. See a pattern here?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> explain to me, please, why you think that I would NEED an answer?  If blacks overwhelmingly supported the republican party, as they once did, it would be my party's task to figure out WHY and see if we could change our platform and our slate of candidates in order to attract more blacks.  Funny thing is...we DID that very thing, starting in 1948.  And when the racists in our party saw what we were doing, they realized they really had only two options.  one was to abandon their racism and embrace the fact that a big tent is a big tent... and the other was to fight against those changes.... like Strom Thurmond did.  Answering the question of why blacks vote democratic, it would seem to me anyway, is something that the GOP should want to do, if they really DO care about getting anything more than 10% of the black vote... and THAT is something I am skeptical of... I honestly think that they don't really care too much about the black vote and think they can win without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't need an answer then why do you keep asking the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted to find out why you thought that blacks from all walks of life abandoned your party... I wanted to find out what you thought about the idea that maybe the southern strategy might have had something to do with it... and I wanted to find out what you thought your party could do to reverse the trend.
> 
> It would seem that you don't care to enlighten me on those issues, so...good day.
Click to expand...


That was asked and answered 50 posts ago. 

No I don't think the southern strategy had anything at all to do with it regardless of what Steel said. 

I don't have a party, I vote for the ones I feel best reflect conservative principles. I don't think the republicans need to do anything to reverse the trend, I think in this information age and with the technology we possess, it will only be a matter of time when black Americans realize that the dems are not and never have been out for their best interest they only want their vote.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The evidence clearly reveals that the southern strategy is the reason why the great majority of blacks will not vote GOP.  Steele is to be believed, Lonestar is not to be believed.  L_L merely gives his opinion, dismisses evidence that contradicts it, and refuses to see that his position is racist and demeaning to not only blacks but himself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> The evidence clearly reveals that the southern strategy is the reason why the great majority of blacks will not vote GOP.  Steele is to be believed, Lonestar is not to be believed.  L_L merely gives his opinion, dismisses evidence that contradicts it, and refuses to see that his position is racist and demeaning to not only blacks but himself.



What evidence? It's racist to want black Americans to stand on their own two feet and not be held back by the Democrats? It's racist to house two black families that were displaced by Hurricane Katrina? It's racist to have a black American managing one of my companies? It's racist to point out the history of racism within the Democratic party? Is it racist to want school vouchers that would help black children get into better schools? 

In Stephen Thernstrom's book, "No Excuses: Closing the Racial Gap in Learning," he reports that the average black high school graduate performs a little worse than white eighth-graders in both reading and U.S. history, and a lot worse in math and geography. Black education is the worst in cities where Democrats, both black and white, have held the reigns of political power for decades and in cities spending the largest amount of money on education. Washington, D.C., ranking third in the nation in terms of per-pupil expenditures, is a classic example. At 12 of its 19 high schools, more than 50 percent of the students test below basic in reading, and at some of those schools the percentage approaches 80 percent. At 15 of these schools, over 50 percent test below basic in math, and in 12 of them 70 to 99 percent do so. The National Assessment of Educational Progress, which conducts periodic testing, defines "below basic" as not having any of the knowledge and skills to master a subject.

Frances Rice (Chairperson of the NBRA) states that there are two main reasons for black support of the Democrat Party, despite the fact that most blacks are generally conservative. First is the Democrats false branding of the Republican Party as being racist. And second, is the deeply-rooted belief that the government must do something for blacks. Whereas the Republican Party promotes self-sufficiency among the black community, the Democrat Party insists on blacks dependence on the government.

The fact of the matter is, it was the Democratic party that passed the black codes and Jim Crow laws and it was the Democratic party that started the Ku Klux Klan.  It was the Republicans who fought to free blacks from slavery and amended the Constitution to grant blacks freedom (13th Amendment), citizenship (14th Amendment) and the right to vote (15th Amendment). Yet the Democratic party insist that the Republican Party is racist and not looking out for the best interest of black Americans. 

As author Michael Scheurer so succinctly stated, history shows that the Democratic Party is the party of the four S's: Slavery, Secession, Segregation, and now Socialism. The Democratic Party has hijacked the civil rights record of the Republican Party and taken blacks down the path of Socialism that has turned our black communities run by Democrats for the past 40 years into economic and social wastelands.


----------



## JakeStarkey

L_L clearly reveal his racist stance and can now be dismissed in this thread.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> L_L clearly reveal his racist stance and can now be dismissed in this thread.



That's the typical liberal answer for everything. What you're really saying is you cannot debate this issue because a) history is not on your side and b) you know I'm right. 

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The evidence clearly reveals that the southern strategy is the reason why the great majority of blacks will not vote GOP. Steele is to be believed, Lonestar is not to be believed. L_L merely gives his opinion, dismisses evidence that contradicts it, and refuses to see that his position is racist and demeaning to not only blacks but himself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> The evidence clearly reveals that the southern strategy is the reason why the great majority of blacks will not vote GOP. Steele is to be believed, Lonestar is not to be believed. L_L merely gives his opinion, dismisses evidence that contradicts it, and refuses to see that his position is racist and demeaning to not only blacks but himself.



You haven't shown any evidence.


Again your concession is duly noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Steele contradicts everything you have said.  And you can't answer why blacks, rich and poor, overwhelmingly vote GOP.  What is the GOP doing that turns blacks off, L_L?  This is the question you must answer.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> not at all.  I fully acknowledge the legitimacy of black republicans.


Horseshit.  


maineman said:


> I DO know that, if there were a website that was run by the DNC and its purpose was to highlight some demographic group and show how many of them were democrats, and tell their story in such a way as to attempt to encourage others from their demographic group to consider joining the democratic party, I not only am sure that you would consider the content of such a focused website as "propaganda", but I would willingly call it that as well.
> 
> you seem to think that propaganda is a dirty word.  It's not.
> 
> _*Propaganda*
> 
> 2.: *the spreading of ideas*, information, or rumor for the purpose of helping or injuring an institution, a cause, or a person
> 3 : *ideas, facts, or allegations spread deliberately to further one's cause *or to damage an opposing cause; also : a public action having such an effect_


Horseshit.  You used it in a derogatory manner.  You know you did, I know you did.  Stop backpedaling.  


maineman said:


> and finally, you have mischaracterized my positions and mis-predicted my responses pretty much non-stop on this thread.  I have NEVER said that I or any other white liberal knew what is best for the black community.  I have ALWAYS suggested that the black community was fully capable of figuring that out for themselves.  SOMETHING happened between the early 60's and today that caused the black community - ALL levels of the black community - to switch from being ardent republicans to being ardent democrats.


That's been explained to you, in the letter from King.  Democrats started making promises.


maineman said:


> And YOU refuse to acknowledge that the GOP's southern strategy might very well have played a major role in that exodus. Until you man up and explain why RICH blacks vote democratic as often as poor blacks do - a question I have been attempting to get you to address for several days now...


Holy shit, you're stupid.  I already said I don't know why they do.  You know why?  It's because I don't claim to speak for any group to which I don't belong.  You know, like white liberals do.


maineman said:


> ...then you will continue to appear very pussy-like from my perspective. Now...is today gonna be the day where you grow a set and address that question, or not?
> 
> I'm betting not.


it's funny that you think I should give a shit what you think.    Go on, stamp your feet and insist I should again.  It's funny!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Steele contradicts everything you have said.  And you can't answer why blacks, rich and poor, overwhelmingly vote GOP.  What is the GOP doing that turns blacks off, L_L?  This is the question you must answer.



You sure put a lot of stock in what Steele says. Nor can you answer that question, I have given my opinion on the matter and you have given yours. I, along with many prominant black Americans believe it's due in part to the falsehoods generated about the Republicans being racist along with the rhetoric about Democrats looking out for the poor blacks, which is clearly not the case just look at their history on the subject. You on the other hand think it's simply that blacks bought into the notion that Republicans are racist. Seems your answer for everything is the opposition is racist forgetting it was the Republican party that passed the 13th, 14th and 15 amendments that granted blacks freedom, citizenship and the right to vote.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Very few prominent black Americans believe that, and many times that number undoubtedly would say you and they are full of doo doo.  You are right, your opinion is what you have.  That you don't accept Steele doesn't mean a thing: he is right and you are wrong.

And the blacks will continue to overwhelmingly vote for the Dems, so I would suggest the GOP consider how to change that.


----------



## maineman

maineman said:


> not at all.  I fully acknowledge the legitimacy of black republicans.





			
				daveman said:
			
		

> Horseshit.



You have no basis for that nonsensical response... one word profanity?  that's it?  I have no problem accepting black republicans.  The great state of Massachusetts used to be represented in the Senate by a great one.  I have absolutely ZERO problem with anyone whose personal philosophy fits with the republican party.  My own brother is a staunch conservative.



maineman said:


> I DO know that, if there were a website that was run by the DNC and its purpose was to highlight some demographic group and show how many of them were democrats, and tell their story in such a way as to attempt to encourage others from their demographic group to consider joining the democratic party, I not only am sure that you would consider the content of such a focused website as "propaganda", but I would willingly call it that as well.
> 
> you seem to think that propaganda is a dirty word.  It's not.
> 
> _*Propaganda*
> 
> 2.: *the spreading of ideas*, information, or rumor for the purpose of helping or injuring an institution, a cause, or a person
> 3 : *ideas, facts, or allegations spread deliberately to further one's cause *or to damage an opposing cause; also : a public action having such an effect_





			
				daveman said:
			
		

> Horseshit.  You used it in a derogatory manner.  You know you did, I know you did.  Stop backpedaling.



derogatory?  absolutely not.  Propaganda is what it is...it is unabashed spin for the purpose of influencing opinion.  It is not necessarily false or even bad... it just is.  The DNC has plenty of propaganda operations.  I am perfectly fine with it.  The point being:  I asked someone to explain why rich blacks voted democratic and, in response, I got a propaganda piece from a black republican site that explained why blacks SHOULD vote for republicans.  pretty lame... and clearly just another attempt to avoid facing the truth.


			
				daveman said:
			
		

> That's been explained to you, in the letter from King.  Democrats started making promises.



and after sixty years of these supposed "promises" being unkept, and the poor black man being held down in the urban ghetto by the racist democrats, and STILL they continue to vote for the democrats.  Amazing!  They must be REALLY dumb negroes to keep doing that, eh?



maineman said:


> And YOU refuse to acknowledge that the GOP's southern strategy might very well have played a major role in that exodus. Until you man up and explain why RICH blacks vote democratic as often as poor blacks do - a question I have been attempting to get you to address for several days now...





			
				daveman said:
			
		

> Holy shit, you're stupid.  I already said I don't know why they do.  You know why?  It's because I don't claim to speak for any group to which I don't belong.  You know, like white liberals do.



odd.... you don't claim to be able to speak for RICH blacks, but you certainly weighed in on why you felt that POOR blacks voted for democrats.  Are you a poor black man?  Is that why you felt you could speak for them because you are one of them?  If not, then why the selective ability to speak for one socioeconomic segment of black americans but not another?



maineman said:


> ...then you will continue to appear very pussy-like from my perspective. Now...is today gonna be the day where you grow a set and address that question, or not?
> 
> I'm betting not.





			
				daveman said:
			
		

> it's funny that you think I should give a shit what you think.    Go on, stamp your feet and insist I should again.  It's funny!



I don't think that you should give a shit what I think... not in the least.  I just think it's funny how you try to tapdance around the fact that your only real explanation as to why blacks vote for democrats shows how inherently racist your party really is!  You remind me of br'er rabbit trying to get away from the tarbaby!


----------



## JakeStarkey

No thinking individual believes what daveman thinks.  Shoot, if daveman doesn't believe what he thinks.  If he doesn't, then I am not going to believe him either.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all.  I fully acknowledge the legitimacy of black republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no basis for that nonsensical response... one word profanity?  that's it?  I have no problem accepting black republicans.  The great state of Massachusetts used to be represented in the Senate by a great one.  I have absolutely ZERO problem with anyone whose personal philosophy fits with the republican party.  My own brother is a staunch conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derogatory?  absolutely not.  Propaganda is what it is...it is unabashed spin for the purpose of influencing opinion.  It is not necessarily false or even bad... it just is.  The DNC has plenty of propaganda operations.  I am perfectly fine with it.  The point being:  I asked someone to explain why rich blacks voted democratic and, in response, I got a propaganda piece from a black republican site that explained why blacks SHOULD vote for republicans.  pretty lame... and clearly just another attempt to avoid facing the truth.
> 
> 
> and after sixty years of these supposed "promises" being unkept, and the poor black man being held down in the urban ghetto by the racist democrats, and STILL they continue to vote for the democrats.  Amazing!  They must be REALLY dumb negroes to keep doing that, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd.... you don't claim to be able to speak for RICH blacks, but you certainly weighed in on why you felt that POOR blacks voted for democrats.  Are you a poor black man?  Is that why you felt you could speak for them because you are one of them?  If not, then why the selective ability to speak for one socioeconomic segment of black americans but not another?
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...then you will continue to appear very pussy-like from my perspective. Now...is today gonna be the day where you grow a set and address that question, or not?
> 
> I'm betting not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's funny that you think I should give a shit what you think.    Go on, stamp your feet and insist I should again.  It's funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that you should give a shit what I think... not in the least.  I just think it's funny how you try to tapdance around the fact that your only real explanation as to why blacks vote for democrats shows how inherently racist your party really is!  You remind me of br'er rabbit trying to get away from the tarbaby!
Click to expand...

Says the guy who votes for the party that says blacks can't succeed without help from white liberals.  

So, yeah, "horseshit" is about all you deserve.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> No thinking individual believes what daveman thinks.  Shoot, if daveman doesn't believe what he thinks.  If he doesn't, then I am not going to believe him either.



I've seen what you use instead of thinking.  You shouldn't be proud of it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is now lying to himself.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is now lying to himself.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> Says the guy who votes for the party that says blacks can't succeed without help from white liberals.
> 
> So, yeah, "horseshit" is about all you deserve.



no...if you could find a post or a white paper or ANYTHING from the democratic party that even HINTED that we thought that blacks coud not succeed without help from white liberals, that woud be fantastic... but, as we both know, you cannot back that bullshit claim up with ANYTHING other than your ingrained white republican, southern strategy, racist, we could give a fuck about those lazy stupid ******* attitude which lost you the black vote to begin with.  You disgust me... your political party disgusts me, and it obviously disgusts 90% of the blacks in America... perhaps you should go back to the huddle and figure out a better play. good luch with that.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who votes for the party that says blacks can't succeed without help from white liberals.
> 
> So, yeah, "horseshit" is about all you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...if you could find a post or a white paper or ANYTHING from the democratic party that even HINTED that we thought that blacks coud not succeed without help from white liberals, that woud be fantastic... but, as we both know, you cannot back that bullshit claim up with ANYTHING other than your ingrained white republican, southern strategy, racist, we could give a fuck about those lazy stupid ******* attitude which lost you the black vote to begin with.  You disgust me... your political party disgusts me, and it obviously disgusts 90% of the blacks in America... perhaps you should go back to the huddle and figure out a better play. good luch with that.
Click to expand...

Whew!  Darn good thing you're irrelevant!


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is a loser.  Boasts then he toasts as we roasts him over the fire of scrutiny.

What a scrub he is.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who votes for the party that says blacks can't succeed without help from white liberals.
> 
> So, yeah, "horseshit" is about all you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...if you could find a post or a white paper or ANYTHING from the democratic party that even HINTED that we thought that blacks coud not succeed without help from white liberals, that woud be fantastic... but, as we both know, you cannot back that bullshit claim up with ANYTHING other than your ingrained white republican, southern strategy, racist, we could give a fuck about those lazy stupid ******* attitude which lost you the black vote to begin with.  You disgust me... your political party disgusts me, and it obviously disgusts 90% of the blacks in America... perhaps you should go back to the huddle and figure out a better play. good luch with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whew!  Darn good thing you're irrelevant!
Click to expand...


hey... it's an internet chat board... we're all relatively irrelevant.  The fact remains that you toss out bullshit without any basis, get your ass handed to you, and then, oddly enough claim that the discussion was irrelevant all along.  

and throughout it all... 90% of black americans continue to vote democratic and you flip around like a fish out of water whining that it's all those evil democrat's fault.

when you and your racist party wants to confront their southern strategy... when you and your party wants to actually try to figure out how to bring blacks into the GOP with some methodology other than accusing them of being stupid  and dupes  of the evil democrats... then maybe you stand a ghost of a chance of changing that  percentage... until then.... good luck.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is a loser.  Boasts then he toasts as we roasts him over the fire of scrutiny.
> 
> What a scrub he is.


How's summer school going, kid?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> hey... it's an internet chat board... we're all relatively irrelevant.  The fact remains that you toss out bullshit without any basis, get your ass handed to you, and then, oddly enough claim that the discussion was irrelevant all along.


Not the discussion..._you_.  


maineman said:


> and throughout it all... 90% of black americans continue to vote democratic and you flip around like a fish out of water whining that it's all those evil democrat's fault.
> 
> when you and your racist party wants to confront their southern strategy... when you and your party wants to actually try to figure out how to bring blacks into the GOP with some methodology other than accusing them of being stupid  and dupes  of the evil democrats... then maybe you stand a ghost of a chance of changing that  percentage... until then.... good luck.


Maybe we could promise them goodies and special treatment.  How much would you Democrats charge for a franchise?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey... it's an internet chat board... we're all relatively irrelevant.  The fact remains that you toss out bullshit without any basis, get your ass handed to you, and then, oddly enough claim that the discussion was irrelevant all along.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the discussion..._you_.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and throughout it all... 90% of black americans continue to vote democratic and you flip around like a fish out of water whining that it's all those evil democrat's fault.
> 
> when you and your racist party wants to confront their southern strategy... when you and your party wants to actually try to figure out how to bring blacks into the GOP with some methodology other than accusing them of being stupid  and dupes  of the evil democrats... then maybe you stand a ghost of a chance of changing that  percentage... until then.... good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could promise them goodies and special treatment.  How much would you Democrats charge for a franchise?
Click to expand...


epic fail.

give it up daveywoman.... tell black americans that they have been duped, nonstop, for sixty years by the democrats and they should, instead, vote for a party that wants tax cuts for the rich and see how that works for ya.  

admit it.  you cannot explain why black americans vote for democrats without exposing yiour belief that they are stupid.


----------



## maineman

you fucking racist.  


I am going to bed to sleep the sleep of the righteous.  g'night


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> epic fail.
> 
> give it up daveywoman.... tell black americans that they have been duped, nonstop, for sixty years by the democrats and they should, instead, vote for a party that wants tax cuts for the rich and see how that works for ya.
> 
> admit it.  you cannot explain why black americans vote for democrats without exposing yiour belief that they are stupid.


No, they're not stupid.  They're just willing to believe that Democrats have their best interests at heart, when in reality Democrats just want them to pull the D lever.  It's actually Democrats who think they're stupid.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> you fucking racist.


I'm sure it comforts your narrow little mind to thi...errr, _feel_ that way, but no.  My side wants to make sure everyone has the same opportunities.  Your side wants to give people special treatment based on skin color.  

If you support that, and you do, that makes you, in fact, a racist.


maineman said:


> I am going to bed to sleep the sleep of the righteous.  g'night


Yes, you dream of the satisfaction you get helping poor Mister Black Man succeed, because Gaea knows he's not good enough or smart enough to get by without help from white liberals.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> epic fail.
> 
> give it up daveywoman.... tell black americans that they have been duped, nonstop, for sixty years by the democrats and they should, instead, vote for a party that wants tax cuts for the rich and see how that works for ya.
> 
> admit it.  you cannot explain why black americans vote for democrats without exposing yiour belief that they are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not stupid.  They're just willing to believe that Democrats have their best interests at heart, when in reality Democrats just want them to pull the D lever.  It's actually Democrats who think they're stupid.
Click to expand...


so...they're not stupid, they're just unbelievably gullible. I understand.  

You talk about blacks as if they wer some commodity separate and distinct from the political process.... they don't think things ABOUT democrats, they chose to BE democrats.  I think that's great.  I think it's great that so many blacks in America share the vision and the priorities and the aspirations of the democratic party.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> you fucking racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it comforts your narrow little mind to thi...errr, _feel_ that way, but no.  My side wants to make sure everyone has the same opportunities.  Your side wants to give people special treatment based on skin color.
> 
> If you support that, and you do, that makes you, in fact, a racist.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to bed to sleep the sleep of the righteous.  g'night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you dream of the satisfaction you get helping poor Mister Black Man succeed, because Gaea knows he's not good enough or smart enough to get by without help from white liberals.
Click to expand...


keep repeating that crap... it won't make it true.  I want nothing more for blacks in America than I want for myself... and I am quite confident that we'll get them....working together to accomplish the goals of the democratic party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

All the white crap here from the reactionary right is nothing more than they are afraid of dark folks taking their stuff.  Bunch of moronic racists.


----------



## William Joyce

JakeStarkey said:


> All the white crap here from the reactionary right is nothing more than they are afraid of dark folks taking their stuff.  Bunch of moronic racists.



I agree -- how totally moronic to fear your society being ripped away from you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Your society"?  America is "our" society, WJ.  You can belong if you want.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> so...they're not stupid, they're just unbelievably gullible. I understand.
> 
> You talk about blacks as if they wer some commodity separate and distinct from the political process.... they don't think things ABOUT democrats, they chose to BE democrats.  I think that's great.  I think it's great that so many blacks in America share the vision and the priorities and the aspirations of the democratic party.


  The Democratic Party sees blacks as a commodity.  They know they have the black vote sewn up.  

I see blacks as people.  Democrats see them as votes.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> keep repeating that crap... it won't make it true.  I want nothing more for blacks in America than I want for myself... and I am quite confident that we'll get them....working together to accomplish the goals of the democratic party.


If I never say it again, its truth is undeniable.  Democrats promise special treatment and handouts in exchange for black votes.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> All the white crap here from the reactionary right is nothing more than they are afraid of dark folks taking their stuff.  Bunch of moronic racists.


Ahhh, Jake...once more spouting inanity and calling it fact.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the white crap here from the reactionary right is nothing more than they are afraid of dark folks taking their stuff.  Bunch of moronic racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree -- how totally moronic to fear your society being ripped away from you.
Click to expand...




JakeStarkey said:


> "Your society"?  America is "our" society, WJ.  You can belong if you want.


On that we agree.  Billy is an idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey... it's an internet chat board... we're all relatively irrelevant.  The fact remains that you toss out bullshit without any basis, get your ass handed to you, and then, oddly enough claim that the discussion was irrelevant all along.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the discussion..._you_.
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> and throughout it all... 90% of black americans continue to vote democratic and you flip around like a fish out of water whining that it's all those evil democrat's fault.
> 
> when you and your racist party wants to confront their southern strategy... when you and your party wants to actually try to figure out how to bring blacks into the GOP with some methodology other than accusing them of being stupid  and dupes  of the evil democrats... then maybe you stand a ghost of a chance of changing that  percentage... until then.... good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could promise them goodies and special treatment.  How much would you Democrats charge for a franchise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> epic fail.
> 
> give it up daveywoman.... tell black americans that they have been duped, nonstop, for sixty years by the democrats and they should, instead, vote for a party that wants tax cuts for the rich and see how that works for ya.
> 
> admit it.  you cannot explain why black americans vote for democrats without exposing yiour belief that they are stupid.
Click to expand...


EPIC FAIL....

Democrats want to raise taxes on everyone....they just don't want us to know it. They closet it in this fake class-warfare nonsense.  If the Dems allow the Bush tax-cuts to expire taxes will go up for everyone....not just the rich:



> Tax bracket comparison
> 
> The tax cuts enacted by this legislation were retroactive to January 1, 2003 and first applied to taxes filed for the 2003 tax year. These individual rate reductions are scheduled to sunset on January 1, 2011 along with the Economic Growth and Tax Relief Reconciliation Act of 2001 unless further legislation is enacted to make its changes permanent.[2] This comparison shows how the ordinary taxable income brackets for each filing status were changed.
> 
> Single
> Tax Year 2002[3] 	Tax Year 2003[4]
> Income level 	Tax rate 	Income level 	Tax rate
> up to $6,000 	10% 	up to $7,000 	10%
> $6,000 - $27,950 	15% 	$7,000 - $28,400 	15%
> $27,950 - $67,700 	27% 	$28,400 - $68,800 	25%
> $67,700 - $141,250 	30% 	$68,800 - $143,500 	28%
> $141,250 - $307,050 	35% 	$143,500 - $311,950 	33%
> over $307,050 	38.6% 	over $311,950 	35%
> 
> Married filing jointly or Qualifying widow(er)
> Tax Year 2002[3] 	Tax Year 2003[4]
> Income level 	Tax rate 	Income level 	Tax rate
> up to $12,000 	10% 	up to $14,000 	10%
> $12,000 - $46,700 	15% 	$14,000 - $56,800 	15%
> $46,700 - $112,850 	27% 	$56,800 - $114,650 	25%
> $112,850 - $171,950 	30% 	$114,650 - $174,700 	28%
> $171,950 - $307,050 	35% 	$174,700 - $311,950 	33%
> over $307,050 	38.6% 	over $311,950 	35%
> 
> Married filing separately
> Tax Year 2002[3] 	Tax Year 2003[4]
> Income level 	Tax rate 	Income level 	Tax rate
> up to $6,000 	10% 	up to $7,000 	10%
> $6,000 - $23,350 	15% 	$7,000 - $28,400 	15%
> $23,350 - $56,425 	27% 	$28,400 - $57,325 	25%
> $56,425 - $85,975 	30% 	$57,325 - $87,350 	28%
> $85,975 - $153,525 	35% 	$87,350 - $155,975 	33%
> over $153,525 	38.6% 	over $155,975 	35%
> 
> Head of household
> Tax Year 2002[3] 	Tax Year 2003[4]
> Income level 	Tax rate 	Income level 	Tax rate
> up to $10,000 	10% 	up to $10,000 	10%
> $10,000 - $37,450 	15% 	$10,000 - $38,050 	15%
> $37,450 - $96,700 	27% 	$38,050 - $98,250 	25%
> $96,700 - $156,600 	30% 	$98,250 - $159,100 	28%
> $156,600 - $307,050 	35% 	$159,100 - $311,950 	33%
> over $307,050 	38.6% 	over $311,950 	35%



To see a better version see here: Jobs and Growth Tax Relief Reconciliation Act of 2003 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mudwhistle, that is a lie and the Dems will have no problem showing it on the campaign trail.

It is folks like you that is preventing the GOP from reforming and becoming the servant of the American people.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Mudwhistle, that is a lie and the Dems will have no problem showing it on the campaign trail.
> 
> It is folks like you that is preventing the GOP from reforming and becoming the servant of the American people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"During the Great Depression  of the 1930s, the Tuskegee Study began by offering lower class African Americans, who often could not afford health care, the chance to join "Miss Rivers' Lodge". Patients were to receive free physical examinations at Tuskegee University, free rides to and from the clinic, hot meals on examination days, and free treatment for minor ailments."

Tuskegee syphilis experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And it was free too! Just like today!


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Mudwhistle, that is a lie and the Dems will have no problem showing it on the campaign trail.
> 
> It is folks like you that is preventing the GOP from reforming and becoming the servant of the American people.


All you have to do is read the tax code. 

The Dems will have to continue lying their asses off to present the image they aren't screwing everyone except those who make $10,000 or less.

People aren't buying their lies anymore.


The Dems are discussing allowing the rates to go up only for those above $250k. That means they have to pass a bill that stops the rates going up for the rest of us.

Obama said he's open to instituting a VAT of 1% across the board which raises taxes on everyone and everything. They've already instituted a Sin Tax on cigs and booze. This hit everyone over a year ago.

Wake the fuck up.


----------



## daveman

mudwhistle said:


> The Dems are discussing allowing the rates to go up only for those above $250k. That means they have to pass a bill that stops the rates going up for the rest of us.



But they won't.  They'll claim "The GOP wouldn't let us!", as if the GOP had the numbers to do that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are asleep at the switch, Mud, and you flatly are not telling the truth.  I wish you would get out and do your own research and study instead of relying on talking point bulletins from the weirdo reactionary wing nuts of the far right.

All of the info is out there, and all you have to do is your own due diligence.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Mudwhistle, that is a lie and the Dems will have no problem showing it on the campaign trail.
> 
> It is folks like you that is preventing the GOP from reforming and becoming the servant of the American people.



Thank God for Mudwhistle!

Hey Jake, reform *THIS*!!


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> You are asleep at the switch, Mud, and you flatly are not telling the truth.  I wish you would get out and do your own research and study instead of relying on talking point bulletins from the weirdo reactionary wing nuts of the far right.
> 
> All of the info is out there, and all you have to do is your own due diligence.



TRANSLATION:

"I'm smarter than you, so you should accept everything I say simply because I say it."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are asleep at the switch, Mud, and you flatly are not telling the truth.  I wish you would get out and do your own research and study instead of relying on talking point bulletins from the weirdo reactionary wing nuts of the far right.
> 
> All of the info is out there, and all you have to do is your own due diligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:
> 
> "I'm smarter than you, so you should accept everything I say simply because I say it."
Click to expand...


And because I'm a "Centrist" Republican, right there in the center between Karl Marx and Chairman Mao


----------



## rightwinger

The Republicans have built much of their constituency on trying to make whites fear blacks

Why should blacks support them?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> The Republicans have built much of their constituency on trying to make whites fear blacks
> 
> Why should blacks support them?



"During the Great Depression of the 1930s, the Tuskegee Study began by offering lower class African Americans, who often could not afford health care, the chance to join "Miss Rivers' Lodge". Patients were to receive free physical examinations at Tuskegee University, free rides to and from the clinic, hot meals on examination days, and free treatment for minor ailments."

Remind me again, which Party ran the the entire government to start Tuskegee?


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the white crap here from the reactionary right is nothing more than they are afraid of dark folks taking their stuff.  Bunch of moronic racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree -- how totally moronic to fear your society being ripped away from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your society"?  America is "our" society, WJ.  You can belong if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that we agree.  Billy is an idiot.
Click to expand...


Let's test the extent of that agreement.  Do you think that anyone found on American soil "owns" American society?  I can already guess your neocon definition of "our society":  all religions, races, creeds, whoever wants to, uh, proclaim themselves an American -- even if they aren't legal, or even if they ACTIVELY SEEK ITS DESTRUCTION -- counts as "American."

Sure.

Problem is, this generous spirit is not reciprocal, daveman.  Many of those who proclaim their American-ness hate your white (or Jewish?  either way, it's true) ass.  When they say they love America, what they mean is they love the booty -- and they love how easily manipulated the whites are.

The founding stock wasn't just white -- it was actually BRITISH WHITE.  Later Europeans had enough trouble, but to my mind, did eventually assimilate because they were genetically close enough.

But there is a limit.  There MUST be, else "nationhood" have no meaning.

And that limit does have a biological, racial root.  That's just a fact.

America is a white country.  Or was.  I see that's headed for oblivion.  But that doesn't mean we have to be blind to reality.  Or consider multiracialism a utopia when in fact, it's designed to KILL US.  Ever notice they don't have multiculturalism in Africa, daveman?  What's up with that?  Or China?  Why must we accept and fawn over Chinese in America when whites in China would never be received the same?

Ever read Samuel Huntington?  I know, I know... those Harvard eggheads.  But he's one who could be right.


----------



## William Joyce

Did we ever establish whether "daveman" is a Jew?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> The Republicans have built much of their constituency on trying to make whites fear blacks
> 
> Why should blacks support them?



Ill have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years. "I have voted against the so-called anti-lynching bill." - LBJ


----------



## CrusaderFrank

William Joyce said:


> Did we ever establish whether "daveman" is a Jew?



Are you volunteering to see if he was circumcised?


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have built much of their constituency on trying to make whites fear blacks
> 
> Why should blacks support them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "During the Great Depression of the 1930s, the Tuskegee Study began by offering lower class African Americans, who often could not afford health care, the chance to join "Miss Rivers' Lodge". Patients were to receive free physical examinations at Tuskegee University, free rides to and from the clinic, hot meals on examination days, and free treatment for minor ailments."
> 
> Remind me again, which Party ran the the entire government to start Tuskegee?
Click to expand...


80 years?


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have built much of their constituency on trying to make whites fear blacks
> 
> Why should blacks support them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "During the Great Depression of the 1930s, the Tuskegee Study began by offering lower class African Americans, who often could not afford health care, the chance to join "Miss Rivers' Lodge". Patients were to receive free physical examinations at Tuskegee University, free rides to and from the clinic, hot meals on examination days, and free treatment for minor ailments."
> 
> Remind me again, which Party ran the the entire government to start Tuskegee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80 years?
Click to expand...


WJ is moronic.  We are talking about post 1960, not eighty years ago.

Your vision of America, WJ, is not one that 90% of Americans want.  So, since we are a democracy and you gotta goalong to gettalong, get on board or step off the train in another country.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "During the Great Depression of the 1930s, the Tuskegee Study began by offering lower class African Americans, who often could not afford health care, the chance to join "Miss Rivers' Lodge". Patients were to receive free physical examinations at Tuskegee University, free rides to and from the clinic, hot meals on examination days, and free treatment for minor ailments."
> 
> Remind me again, which Party ran the the entire government to start Tuskegee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WJ is moronic.  We are talking about post 1960, not eighty years ago.
> 
> Your vision of America, WJ, is not one that 90% of Americans want.  So, since we are a democracy and you gotta goalong to gettalong, get on board or step off the train in another country.
Click to expand...


It wasn't William Joyce it was Crazy Franky.....hard to tell the difference most days


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WJ is moronic.  We are talking about post 1960, not eighty years ago.
> 
> Your vision of America, WJ, is not one that 90% of Americans want.  So, since we are a democracy and you gotta goalong to gettalong, get on board or step off the train in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't William Joyce it was Crazy Franky.....hard to tell the difference most days
Click to expand...


Racist oiks are all the same to me: street filth.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so...they're not stupid, they're just unbelievably gullible. I understand.
> 
> You talk about blacks as if they wer some commodity separate and distinct from the political process.... they don't think things ABOUT democrats, they chose to BE democrats.  I think that's great.  I think it's great that so many blacks in America share the vision and the priorities and the aspirations of the democratic party.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party sees blacks as a commodity.  They know they have the black vote sewn up.
> 
> I see blacks as people.  Democrats see them as votes.
Click to expand...


that is the lie that republicans love to tell... funny thing...democrats don't buy it... and BLACKS don't buy it.  but DO keep telling it.... everytime a black american reads that, it just makes them more glad they are democrats.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so...they're not stupid, they're just unbelievably gullible. I understand.
> 
> You talk about blacks as if they wer some commodity separate and distinct from the political process.... they don't think things ABOUT democrats, they chose to BE democrats.  I think that's great.  I think it's great that so many blacks in America share the vision and the priorities and the aspirations of the democratic party.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party sees blacks as a commodity.  They know they have the black vote sewn up.
> 
> I see blacks as people.  Democrats see them as votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the lie that republicans love to tell... funny thing...democrats don't buy it... and BLACKS don't buy it.  but DO keep telling it.... everytime a black american reads that, it just makes them more glad they are democrats.
Click to expand...

*shrug* Your nonacceptance of reality does not invalidate the reality.  Look at the hatred directed towards conservative blacks, by both black AND white liberals.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic Party sees blacks as a commodity.  They know they have the black vote sewn up.
> 
> I see blacks as people.  Democrats see them as votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the lie that republicans love to tell... funny thing...democrats don't buy it... and BLACKS don't buy it.  but DO keep telling it.... everytime a black american reads that, it just makes them more glad they are democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shrug* Your nonacceptance of reality does not invalidate the reality.  Look at the hatred directed towards conservative blacks, by both black AND white liberals.
Click to expand...


YOu are dead wrong.  I don't hate black conservatives at all.  

You calling your opinion "reality" does not make it so.  

but again....DO keep trying to sell that story of yours.  Have the cojones to tell all the black democrats you can find that they are nothing but a commodity to the democratic party and that we keep them rounded up in urban ghetto/plantations and just give them goodies so that they'll continue to give us their votes.  Let me know how that goes for ya!


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is the lie that republicans love to tell... funny thing...democrats don't buy it... and BLACKS don't buy it.  but DO keep telling it.... everytime a black american reads that, it just makes them more glad they are democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> *shrug* Your nonacceptance of reality does not invalidate the reality.  Look at the hatred directed towards conservative blacks, by both black AND white liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are dead wrong.  I don't hate black conservatives at all.
> 
> You calling your opinion "reality" does not make it so.
> 
> but again....DO keep trying to sell that story of yours.  Have the cojones to tell all the black democrats you can find that they are nothing but a commodity to the democratic party and that we keep them rounded up in urban ghetto/plantations and just give them goodies so that they'll continue to give us their votes.  Let me know how that goes for ya!
Click to expand...

*shrug*  As long as you support Democrats, you support the oppression of the black community.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have built much of their constituency on trying to make whites fear blacks
> 
> Why should blacks support them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "During the Great Depression of the 1930s, the Tuskegee Study began by offering lower class African Americans, who often could not afford health care, the chance to join "Miss Rivers' Lodge". Patients were to receive free physical examinations at Tuskegee University, free rides to and from the clinic, hot meals on examination days, and free treatment for minor ailments."
> 
> Remind me again, which Party ran the the entire government to start Tuskegee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80 years?
Click to expand...


X​
That's incorrect. The correct answer is: Democrats.

As soon as Democrats got control of the Federal government, they stated experimenting on blacks and were probably an inspiration for Mengele and Hitler


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "During the Great Depression of the 1930s, the Tuskegee Study began by offering lower class African Americans, who often could not afford health care, the chance to join "Miss Rivers' Lodge". Patients were to receive free physical examinations at Tuskegee University, free rides to and from the clinic, hot meals on examination days, and free treatment for minor ailments."
> 
> Remind me again, which Party ran the the entire government to start Tuskegee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WJ is moronic.  We are talking about post 1960, not eighty years ago.
> 
> Your vision of America, WJ, is not one that 90% of Americans want.  So, since we are a democracy and you gotta goalong to gettalong, get on board or step off the train in another country.
Click to expand...


WJ?

Why do we have to go along with Democrats Nazi Experiment on blacks? Are you not proud of your Party's past, Comrade?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WJ is moronic.  We are talking about post 1960, not eighty years ago.
> 
> Your vision of America, WJ, is not one that 90% of Americans want.  So, since we are a democracy and you gotta goalong to gettalong, get on board or step off the train in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't William Joyce it was Crazy Franky.....hard to tell the difference most days
Click to expand...


How does calling me "Crazy" deflect from FDR and Dems experimenting on blacks and giving inspiration to the Hitler and the Nazis for their later experiments?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> WJ is moronic.  We are talking about post 1960, not eighty years ago.
> 
> Your vision of America, WJ, is not one that 90% of Americans want.  So, since we are a democracy and you gotta goalong to gettalong, get on board or step off the train in another country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't William Joyce it was Crazy Franky.....hard to tell the difference most days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist oiks are all the same to me: street filth.
Click to expand...


It was Democrats, Democrats, FDR Democrats that began the Tuskegee Experiments, are you finally calling them racists, Comrade?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Did FDR and the Dems Tuskegee Experiment inspire Hitler and Mengele?

It would be interesting to see how closely the Nazis monitored the Democrat Tuskegee Experiments

I'm guessing the Nazis were in close communication with the Dems about this.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrankyFranky just mutters along.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrankyFranky just mutters along.



I'm curious to learn why you support the Democrat Tuskegee Experiments?  Can you explain it to me, use small words since you're so much smarter than me


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jake why haven't you answered? It should be a snap, no? I mean these were vicious, despicable acts perpetrated on blacks by the Democrat Party.

Why the hesitancy to respond?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Another 5 minutes and Jake still can't find it in him to criticize his Democrats and his hero FDR over the Tuskegee Experiments.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cranky-Franky goes "mumblestumble getsome bugrithdonuths."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Here's what Democrats did to blacks:

"The study was meant to discover how syphilis affected blacks as opposed to whites&#8212;the theory being that whites experienced more neurological complications from syphilis, whereas blacks were more susceptible to cardiovascular damage. How this knowledge would have changed clinical treatment of syphilis is uncertain...

By the end of the experiment, 28 of the men had died directly of syphilis, 100 were dead of related complications, 40 of their wives had been infected, and 19 of their children had been born with congenital syphilis"

Tuskegee Syphilis Experiment &mdash; Infoplease.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Cranky-Franky goes "mumblestumble getsome bugrithdonuths."



"By the end of the experiment, 28 of the men had died directly of syphilis, 100 were dead of related complications, 40 of their wives had been infected, and 19 of their children had been born with congenital syphilis..."

Clear enough, Comrade?

Tuskegee Syphilis Experiment &mdash; Infoplease.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jake, are there any other "Centrists Republicans" who can't find it in them to criticize FDR and the Dems for Tuskegee, or is this your own brand of "Centrism"?

I don't see any Progressives/Liberals/Marxists rushing to condemn FDR and Dems either


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How do other board members, especially the genuine blacks, feel about Jake not having a problem with the Dem run Tuskegee Experiments?

Is that OK?  

Is it just not a big deal?

Am I making too much of this?


----------



## daveman

CrusaderFrank said:


> How do other board members, especially the genuine blacks, feel about Jake not having a problem with the Dem run Tuskegee Experiments?
> 
> Is that OK?
> 
> Is it just not a big deal?
> 
> Am I making too much of this?



I expect the reaction is "Democrats did it?  Oh, well, can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

&#8220;used human beings as laboratory animals in a long and inefficient study of how long it takes syphilis to kill someone.&#8221; -- Harry Reasoner

There's a proud legacy

Can you imagine if Republicans had done this?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tuskegee Story breaks: Washington Star on July 25, 1972, in an article by Jean Heller of the Associated Press

And of course the LMSM focused exclusively on: the arrest of five men for breaking and entering into the Democratic National Committee headquarters at the Watergate complex on June 17, 1972.

Watergate moved FDR and Dems complicity in Tuskegee off the headlines.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Cranky-Franky goes "mumblestumble getsome bugrithdonuths."



Jake, you know I have absolutely no respect for you, right? Yet, I can find a tiny spark of respect if you'll finally admit that you are indeed a paid stooge or otherwise knowingly working for Progressives to undermine the Republican Party.

What's it gonna be, Jake?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Silence of the Libs


----------



## maineman

Silence?

we're just laughin' at you.  The poor old GOP has to bring up who the democratic party WAS as a means of getting black americans to forget who the GOP IS.  Talking about FDR and assiduously avoiding Strom Thurmond or Ron Reagan  or Dick Nixon and the southern strategy is FUNNY.  It shows how desperate you are... and the numbers at the polls show that black americans KNOW how desperate you are and how racist you are deep within your party's base.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> Silence?
> 
> we're just laughin' at you.  The poor old GOP has to bring up who the democratic party WAS as a means of getting black americans to forget who the GOP IS.  Talking about FDR and assiduously avoiding Strom Thurmond or Ron Reagan  or Dick Nixon and the southern strategy is FUNNY.  It shows how desperate you are... and the numbers at the polls show that black americans KNOW how desperate you are and how racist you are deep within your party's base.


Avoiding Thurmond?  What's to avoid? 
Southern Democrats then
formed the Dixiecrat Party and ran South Carolina
Democratic Governor Strom Thurmond as
their candidate for President. Thurmonds bid was
unsuccessful. (Strom Thurmond later had a dramatic
change of heart on civil rights issues and in
1964, he left the Democratic Party. In 1971, as a
Republican U. S. Senator, Thurmond became the
first southern Senator to hire a black in his senatorial
office  something no southern Democrat
in the U. S. Senate had ever done.)​
Now, if you want to get really stupid, you can claim, like some leftist moron did here a couple weeks ago, that Thurmond only hired blacks to disguise his racism.  Do you want to get really stupid?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

maineman said:


> Silence?
> 
> we're just laughin' at you.  The poor old GOP has to bring up who the democratic party WAS as a means of getting black americans to forget who the GOP IS.  Talking about FDR and assiduously avoiding Strom Thurmond or Ron Reagan  or Dick Nixon and the southern strategy is FUNNY.  It shows how desperate you are... and the numbers at the polls show that black americans KNOW how desperate you are and how racist you are deep within your party's base.



You're laughing at me?  

You think there's something funny that the Democrats "used human beings as laboratory animals in a long and inefficient study of how long it takes syphilis to kill someone"?  Let me in on the joke because I'm not laughing

It's just a matter of education. We have Liberals here who quote directly from Karl Marx and don't know it. I'm making sure people know the real history of the Democrat Party especially with respect to American blacks


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cranky-Franky goes "mumblestumble getsome bugrithdonuths."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

maineman said:


> Silence?
> 
> we're just laughin' at you.  The poor old GOP has to bring up who the democratic party WAS as a means of getting black americans to forget who the GOP IS.  Talking about FDR and assiduously avoiding Strom Thurmond or Ron Reagan  or Dick Nixon and the southern strategy is FUNNY.  It shows how desperate you are... and the numbers at the polls show that black americans KNOW how desperate you are and how racist you are deep within your party's base.



I also noticed while you at least acknowledged FDR and Dems role in Tuskegee, you didn't think enough of it to apologize for it.

Instead you're trying to deflect with "Nixon" or "Reagan" neither of whom ever used human beings as laboratory animals in a long and inefficient study of how long it takes syphilis to kill someone. 

You want to try again?


----------



## IanC

Tusk syphillis experiment gets a lot of press because it involves blacks directly. What about Gov Clinton's involvement in the Arkansas Tainted Plasma scandal? To make a few bucks the Clinton government sold plasma that was known to be infected with HIV and even restarted the program after it was closed for US consumption. I suppose no one sees the difference between crimes of omission and crimes of commission. Clinton's crimes caused vastly more damage than letting a medical study proceed past its logical end point.


----------



## JakeStarkey

IanC said:


> Tusk syphillis experiment gets a lot of press because it involves blacks directly. What about Gov Clinton's involvement in the Arkansas Tainted Plasma scandal? To make a few bucks the Clinton government sold plasma that was known to be infected with HIV and even restarted the program after it was closed for US consumption. I suppose no one sees the difference between crimes of omission and crimes of commission. Clinton's crimes caused vastly more damage than letting a medical study proceed past its logical end point.



Sure, IanC, and you are Michell Bachmann's secret squeeze.


----------



## IanC

JakeStarkey said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tusk syphillis experiment gets a lot of press because it involves blacks directly. What about Gov Clinton's involvement in the Arkansas Tainted Plasma scandal? To make a few bucks the Clinton government sold plasma that was known to be infected with HIV and even restarted the program after it was closed for US consumption. I suppose no one sees the difference between crimes of omission and crimes of commission. Clinton's crimes caused vastly more damage than letting a medical study proceed past its logical end point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, IanC, and you are Michell Bachmann's secret squeeze.
Click to expand...


???

I don't understand the reference


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IanC said:


> Tusk syphillis experiment gets a lot of press because it involves blacks directly. What about Gov Clinton's involvement in the Arkansas Tainted Plasma scandal? To make a few bucks the Clinton government sold plasma that was known to be infected with HIV and even restarted the program after it was closed for US consumption. I suppose no one sees the difference between crimes of omission and crimes of commission. Clinton's crimes caused vastly more damage than letting a medical study proceed past its logical end point.



I forgot all about that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tusk syphillis experiment gets a lot of press because it involves blacks directly. What about Gov Clinton's involvement in the Arkansas Tainted Plasma scandal? To make a few bucks the Clinton government sold plasma that was known to be infected with HIV and even restarted the program after it was closed for US consumption. I suppose no one sees the difference between crimes of omission and crimes of commission. Clinton's crimes caused vastly more damage than letting a medical study proceed past its logical end point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, IanC, and you are Michell Bachmann's secret squeeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I don't understand the reference
Click to expand...


Neither does Jake


----------



## daveman

IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tusk syphillis experiment gets a lot of press because it involves blacks directly. What about Gov Clinton's involvement in the Arkansas Tainted Plasma scandal? To make a few bucks the Clinton government sold plasma that was known to be infected with HIV and even restarted the program after it was closed for US consumption. I suppose no one sees the difference between crimes of omission and crimes of commission. Clinton's crimes caused vastly more damage than letting a medical study proceed past its logical end point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, IanC, and you are Michell Bachmann's secret squeeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I don't understand the reference
Click to expand...


It's nothing more than misdirection any way.  He has no counter to the facts presented.


----------



## William Joyce

About you being a Jew, daveman.  In all the noise and confusion, I forgot if this was ever established.  

It would explain a lot.

What's the story?


----------



## William Joyce

Adherence to "conservatism" pretty much limited to the money stuff.

Check.

100 percent support of Israel.

Check.

Spends way more time and effort hunting down "racists" and "Nazis" than actually opposing liberals.

Check.


----------



## William Joyce

I get that a lot of us goyim -- John Bolton, Cal Thomas, George Will -- are pretty much drawn in to the whole thing.  Sheesh, I once was.  But there's a difference between a suckered goy and a crafty yid.  One's to be lamented;  the other, dismissed.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> About you being a Jew, daveman.  In all the noise and confusion, I forgot if this was ever established.
> 
> It would explain a lot.
> 
> What's the story?


That's the worst insult in the world for you, isn't it?  

So what's wrong with being a Jew, Adolph?


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> I get that a lot of us goyim -- John Bolton, Cal Thomas, George Will -- are pretty much drawn in to the whole thing.  Sheesh, I once was.  But there's a difference between a suckered goy and a crafty yid.  One's to be lamented;  the other, dismissed.



So what's your Final Solution?


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that a lot of us goyim -- John Bolton, Cal Thomas, George Will -- are pretty much drawn in to the whole thing.  Sheesh, I once was.  But there's a difference between a suckered goy and a crafty yid.  One's to be lamented;  the other, dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your Final Solution?
Click to expand...


What's the answer to my question?  Are you a Jew?


----------



## William Joyce

One way or another, ladies and gentlemen, we'll get an answer.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that a lot of us goyim -- John Bolton, Cal Thomas, George Will -- are pretty much drawn in to the whole thing.  Sheesh, I once was.  But there's a difference between a suckered goy and a crafty yid.  One's to be lamented;  the other, dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your Final Solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the answer to my question?  Are you a Jew?
Click to expand...


Looks like you missed one, skinhead:

"That's the worst insult in the world for you, isn't it?  

So what's wrong with being a Jew, Adolph?"

You answer that, and I'll tell you if I'm a Jew or not.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> One way or another, ladies and gentlemen, we'll get an answer.



Was six million enough, skinhead?


----------



## William Joyce

Well, folks, it looks like daveman is dictating to lil' ol' me.

And again with the "holocaust", TM, patent pending.

Very, very Jewish.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> Well, folks, it looks like daveman is dictating to lil' ol' me.
> 
> And again with the "holocaust", TM, patent pending.
> 
> Very, very Jewish.


----------



## daveman

Tell you what, Adolph.  I'll answer your question if you answer mine:

What's so bad about being Jewish?

Deal?


----------



## William Joyce

Oh, alright.  Don't Jew me on this deal, now.

I don't see anything inherently "bad" about being Jewish.  I do, however, observe high levels of inter-ethnic conflict between Jews and white gentiles, stretching from Europe the United States and spanning back to the middle ages.  Read "200 Years Together" by Solzhenitsyn for the Russian take.  It's by turns biological, cultural, linguistic, ethnic, and religious.

Obviously, nobody's going to deny that Jews have often gotten a good smack in these fights:  pogroms, Hitler, Mussolini, Edward I, the Venetians... actually, it's a long list.

What everyone doesn't seem to get is that Jews have given as good as they've gotten.  And are doing so currently in the U.S.  Their influence over immigration and middle east wars are two plum examples:  they advance Jewish interests while hurting white gentile interests.

So whether someone's a Jew or not matters because it tells you where they're coming from in a debate.  As a Jew, one can be expected to take the Jewish -- and usually anti-white -- side.  And while I understand that Jews love to take any and all positions on issues, I don't know of too many who would agree that they are in sharp conflict with white gentiles for power and resources in this society.

"jillian" likes the liberal side, "The Rabbi" likes the conservative side, but neither would support making an issue over the fact that the Supreme Court now has THREE JEWS on it.

I would.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That's why, William Joyce, you are here for grins and chuckles.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> Oh, alright.  Don't Jew me on this deal, now.
> 
> I don't see anything inherently "bad" about being Jewish.  I do, however, observe high levels of inter-ethnic conflict between Jews and white gentiles, stretching from Europe the United States and spanning back to the middle ages.  Read "200 Years Together" by Solzhenitsyn for the Russian take.  It's by turns biological, cultural, linguistic, ethnic, and religious.
> 
> Obviously, nobody's going to deny that Jews have often gotten a good smack in these fights:  pogroms, Hitler, Mussolini, Edward I, the Venetians... actually, it's a long list.
> 
> What everyone doesn't seem to get is that Jews have given as good as they've gotten.  And are doing so currently in the U.S.  Their influence over immigration and middle east wars are two plum examples:  they advance Jewish interests while hurting white gentile interests.
> 
> So whether someone's a Jew or not matters because it tells you where they're coming from in a debate.  As a Jew, one can be expected to take the Jewish -- and usually anti-white -- side.  And while I understand that Jews love to take any and all positions on issues, I don't know of too many who would agree that they are in sharp conflict with white gentiles for power and resources in this society.
> 
> "jillian" likes the liberal side, "The Rabbi" likes the conservative side, but neither would support making an issue over the fact that the Supreme Court now has THREE JEWS on it.
> 
> I would.


Of course you would.  Because you're a bigot.

But, at least you answered.  A stupid answer, but an answer nonetheless.  

I am not a Jew; I am a Baptist.  Jesus Christ is my Lord and Saviour.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> Jesus Christ is my Lord and Saviour.



Ah, yes, that'll get you far with the master race.  What's a Jew's favorite war song?

"Onward, Christian Solider."


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> you're a bigot.



Didn't Jesus say we should love everyone?  You sure don't seem to love racially conscious whites.

I'm curious about this.  Where in the Bible does it say:  love blacks, Jews, Hispanics... but not _racists..._

I wonder about this, too.  Does it not strike you as a little weird that there are NO Protestants on the Supreme Court?  What if it were ALL Jews?  Would that be too much?  Do you see a connection between "lots of Jews in power" and banning of prayer in schools?


----------



## William Joyce

Now THIS is just too fucking funny.

Graham says he voted for Kagan because Jesus told him to.

Sen. Graham Says Jesus Inspired Him to Vote for Kagan | The FOX Nation

Someone please stop the "daveman" trend!

_As an associate counsel in the Clinton White House, Kagan was an architect of the legal and political strategy that President Bill Clinton used in vetoing the ban on partial-birth abortion. Her nomination by President Barack Obama in May was instantly endorsed by Planned Parenthood, one of the nation&#8217;s leading advocates of legalized abortion._

I don't mean to bag on your faith, daveman.  It may pain you to know it, but David Duke once said that "there is only one religion for the white man, and that is the religion of Jesus Christ."  Hey, could be.  I'm just noticing, however, that Christianity does seem to lead to some SERIOUS brain softening.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is simply a reactionary bigot to the right of reactionary world.  That means  he is corking along on the waters of denial in the same boat with your old friend The Rabbi.  Figures.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ is my Lord and Saviour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, that'll get you far with the master race.  What's a Jew's favorite war song?
> 
> "Onward, Christian Solider."
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Jesus say we should love everyone?  You sure don't seem to love racially conscious whites.
Click to expand...

Don't flatter yourself by thinking I hate you.  


William Joyce said:


> I'm curious about this.  Where in the Bible does it say:  love blacks, Jews, Hispanics... but not _racists..._


If you don't want to be called a bigot, don't be a bigot.  I really can't explain it in smaller words.


William Joyce said:


> I wonder about this, too.  Does it not strike you as a little weird that there are NO Protestants on the Supreme Court?  What if it were ALL Jews?  Would that be too much?  Do you see a connection between "lots of Jews in power" and banning of prayer in schools?


No.  Do you see a connection being you being stupid and you being a bigot?

I do.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> Now THIS is just too fucking funny.
> 
> Graham says he voted for Kagan because Jesus told him to.
> 
> Sen. Graham Says Jesus Inspired Him to Vote for Kagan | The FOX Nation
> 
> Someone please stop the "daveman" trend!
> 
> _As an associate counsel in the Clinton White House, Kagan was an architect of the legal and political strategy that President Bill Clinton used in vetoing the ban on partial-birth abortion. Her nomination by President Barack Obama in May was instantly endorsed by Planned Parenthood, one of the nations leading advocates of legalized abortion._
> 
> I don't mean to bag on your faith, daveman.  It may pain you to know it, but David Duke once said that "there is only one religion for the white man, and that is the religion of Jesus Christ."  Hey, could be.  I'm just noticing, however, that Christianity does seem to lead to some SERIOUS brain softening.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is simply a reactionary bigot to the right of reactionary world.  That means  he is corking along on the waters of denial in the same boat with your old friend The Rabbi.  Figures.



You need to log off, boy.  School tomorrow!


----------



## William Joyce




----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


>



But you really ARE a racist.


----------



## William Joyce

Definitions of a Racist:

Someone who's winning an argument with a liberal

Someone who says out loud what everyone else thinks to themselves


----------



## William Joyce

Even better:

A racist is simply A WHITE PERSON, period.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Racism-Schmacism-Liberals-Obama-Agenda/dp/1452856133]Amazon.com: Racism Schmacism: How Liberals Use the "R" Word to&#133;[/ame]


----------



## William Joyce

daveman's problem is that he thinks, despite being a white Southern male Christian Republican, that Harlem is going to embrace him.

daveman, they don't care what you think.  They're just going to kill you.  When I lived in New York, a gang of blacks chased a boy into Malcolm X Boulevard's traffic, screaming "kill the white boy."

He was actually Jewish.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


>



Wait, is this what you jack off to?  Or is this what Jesus commanded?

"I say unto you, my disciples, that there is no way to the Father but through me.  Or, if you're a white chick, you can fuck a black dude, and that'll do the trick."

I kid, of course.  But this is basically the message that Obama's white Kansas mother absorbed.

Who gave her that message?


----------



## maineman

so daveywoman... you and william joyce are tight on the issue of why blacks are so loyal to the democratic party.  How does it feel to be in so close agreement?  Make you wanna take a bath?  Good luck with selling that ideology to actual BLACK people!


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> Definitions of a Racist:
> 
> Someone who's winning an argument with a liberal
> 
> Someone who says out loud what everyone else thinks to themselves



Definition of a racist.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman's problem is that he thinks, despite being a white Southern male Christian Republican, that Harlem is going to embrace him.
> 
> daveman, they don't care what you think.  They're just going to kill you.


No, they're not.  Gaea's pancreas, you're such a sissy bedwetter.  


William Joyce said:


> When I lived in New York, a gang of blacks chased a boy into Malcolm X Boulevard's traffic, screaming "kill the white boy."
> 
> He was actually Jewish.


Bet you wished you could have helped them, huh?


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is this what you jack off to?  Or is this what Jesus commanded?
> 
> "I say unto you, my disciples, that there is no way to the Father but through me.  Or, if you're a white chick, you can fuck a black dude, and that'll do the trick."
> 
> I kid, of course.  But this is basically the message that Obama's white Kansas mother absorbed.
> 
> Who gave her that message?
Click to expand...


I posted that image because I knew you'd hate it.  And I was right.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> so daveywoman... you and william joyce are tight on the issue of why blacks are so loyal to the democratic party.  How does it feel to be in so close agreement?  Make you wanna take a bath?  Good luck with selling that ideology to actual BLACK people!


Actually, his views on race are closer to the Democratic Party's, not those of conservatives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> see, daveman, has nothing but his racist opinion.



Which is worse, an imaginary racist opinion as viewed through the faulty prism of a lying "Centrist Republican" or FDR and the Dems actually having 28 men had died directly of syphilis, 100 were dead of related complications, 40 of their wives had been infected, and 19 of their children had been born with congenital syphilis?


----------



## maineman

CrusaderFrank said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silence?
> 
> we're just laughin' at you.  The poor old GOP has to bring up who the democratic party WAS as a means of getting black americans to forget who the GOP IS.  Talking about FDR and assiduously avoiding Strom Thurmond or Ron Reagan  or Dick Nixon and the southern strategy is FUNNY.  It shows how desperate you are... and the numbers at the polls show that black americans KNOW how desperate you are and how racist you are deep within your party's base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed while you at least acknowledged FDR and Dems role in Tuskegee, you didn't think enough of it to apologize for it.
> 
> Instead you're trying to deflect with "Nixon" or "Reagan" neither of whom ever used human beings as laboratory animals in a long and inefficient study of how long it takes syphilis to kill someone.
> 
> You want to try again?
Click to expand...


you don't get it.... or perhaps you do and willfully ignore it... but blacks today are well aware of the racist roots of the Democratic Party.  Blacks are well aware of the fact that Jim Crow was the policy of Democrats.  They understand our past, and they understand that, starting in 1948, we began a concerted effort to take a different path.  We didn't change overnight, but we did start to change overnight and today. we have purged the systemic racism and most all of the racists from our party.  Blacks are well aware of that.  For you to suggest that blacks in America would willingly vote for a party that had a racist agenda is to suggest that 90% of blacks in America are stupid and gullible.... and, from my perspective, that suggestion is, in and of itself, racist and demeaning to blacks.  Blacks today also understand what "southern strategy" means and what party uses it.  Blacks today are well aware of what happened in Philadelphia, Mississippi and they understand the significance of Ron Reagan choosing that spot, of all spots in America, to launch his presidential campaign.  YOu can go ahead and talk about Tuskegee and FDR all day long... it's not going to bring a single black vote over to your side... it's old news and it's not who the Democratic Party IS today.  Sorry.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silence?
> 
> we're just laughin' at you.  The poor old GOP has to bring up who the democratic party WAS as a means of getting black americans to forget who the GOP IS.  Talking about FDR and assiduously avoiding Strom Thurmond or Ron Reagan  or Dick Nixon and the southern strategy is FUNNY.  It shows how desperate you are... and the numbers at the polls show that black americans KNOW how desperate you are and how racist you are deep within your party's base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed while you at least acknowledged FDR and Dems role in Tuskegee, you didn't think enough of it to apologize for it.
> 
> Instead you're trying to deflect with "Nixon" or "Reagan" neither of whom ever used human beings as laboratory animals in a long and inefficient study of how long it takes syphilis to kill someone.
> 
> You want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't get it.... or perhaps you do and willfully ignore it... but blacks today are well aware of the racist roots of the Democratic Party.  Blacks are well aware of the fact that Jim Crow was the policy of Democrats.  They understand our past, and they understand that, starting in 1948, we began a concerted effort to take a different path.  We didn't change overnight, but we did start to change overnight and today. we have purged the systemic racism and most all of the racists from our party.  Blacks are well aware of that.  For you to suggest that blacks in America would willingly vote for a party that had a racist agenda is to suggest that 90% of blacks in America are stupid and gullible.... and, from my perspective, that suggestion is, in and of itself, racist and demeaning to blacks.  Blacks today also understand what "southern strategy" means and what party uses it.  Blacks today are well aware of what happened in Philadelphia, Mississippi and they understand the significance of Ron Reagan choosing that spot, of all spots in America, to launch his presidential campaign.  YOu can go ahead and talk about Tuskegee and FDR all day long... it's not going to bring a single black vote over to your side... it's old news and it's not who the Democratic Party IS today.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


Are you black? How can you speak for black democrats? Why not post something from some black democrats to support your claim? In 1948 the democrats changed?

Let's review:

September 30, 1953
Earl Warren, Californias three-term Republican Governor and 1948 Republican vice presidential nominee, nominated to be Chief Justice; wrote landmark decision in Brown v. Board of Education

November 25, 1955
Eisenhower administration bans racial segregation of interstate bus travel

March 12, 1956
Ninety-seven Democrats in Congress condemn Supreme Courts decision in Brown v. Board of Education, and pledge to continue segregation

June 5, 1956
Republican federal judge Frank Johnson rules in favor of Rosa Parks in decision striking down blacks in the back of the bus law

November 6, 1956
African-American civil rights leaders Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy vote for Republican Dwight Eisenhower for President

September 9, 1957
President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republican Partys 1957 Civil Rights Act

September 24, 1957
Sparking criticism from Democrats such as Senators John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson, President Dwight Eisenhower deploys the 82nd Airborne Division to Little Rock, AR to force Democrat Governor Orval Faubus to integrate public schools

May 6, 1960
President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats

May 2, 1963
Republicans condemn Democrat sheriff of Birmingham, AL for arresting over 2,000 African-American schoolchildren marching for their civil rights

September 29, 1963
Gov. George Wallace (D-AL) defies order by U.S. District Judge Frank Johnson, appointed by President Dwight Eisenhower, to integrate Tuskegee High School

June 9, 1964
Republicans condemn 14-hour filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act by U.S. Senator and former Ku Klux Klansman Robert Byrd (D-WV), longest running Democratic Senator.

June 10, 1964
Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) criticizes Democrat filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act, calls on Democrats to stop opposing racial equality. The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was introduced and approved by a staggering majority of Republicans in the Senate. The Act was opposed by most southern Democrat senators, several of whom were proud segregationistsone of them being Al Gore Sr. Democrat President Lyndon B. Johnson relied on Illinois Senator Everett Dirksen, the Republican leader from Illinois, to get the Act passed.

August 4, 1965
Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) overcomes Democrat attempts to block 1965 Voting Rights Act; 94% of Senate Republicans vote for landmark civil right legislation, while 27% of Democrats oppose. Voting Rights Act of 1965, abolishing literacy tests and other measures devised by Democrats to prevent African-Americans from voting, signed into law; higher percentage of Republicans than Democrats vote in favor

February 19, 1976
President Gerald Ford formally rescinds President Franklin Roosevelts notorious Executive Order authorizing internment of over 120,000 Japanese-Americans during WWII

September 15, 1981
President Ronald Reagan establishes the White House Initiative on Historically Black Colleges and Universities, to increase African-American participation in federal education programs

June 29, 1982
President Ronald Reagan signs 25-year extension of 1965 Voting Rights Act

August 10, 1988
President Ronald Reagan signs Civil Liberties Act of 1988, compensating Japanese-Americans for deprivation of civil rights and property during World War II internment ordered by FDR

November 21, 1991
President George H. W. Bush signs Civil Rights Act of 1991 to strengthen federal civil rights legislation

August 20, 1996
Bill authored by U.S. Rep. Susan Molinari (R-NY) to prohibit racial discrimination in adoptions, part of Republicans Contract With America, becomes law

http://www.black-and-right.com/the-democrat-race-lie/


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> you don't get it.... or perhaps you do and willfully ignore it... but *blacks today are well aware* of the racist roots of the Democratic Party. * Blacks are well aware of the fact* that Jim Crow was the policy of Democrats.  *They understand* our past, and they understand that, starting in 1948, we began a concerted effort to take a different path.  We didn't change overnight, but we did start to change overnight and today. we have purged the systemic racism and most all of the racists from our party.  *Blacks are well aware* of that.  For you to suggest that blacks in America would willingly vote for a party that had a racist agenda is to suggest that 90% of blacks in America are stupid and gullible.... and, from my perspective, that suggestion is, in and of itself, racist and demeaning to blacks.  *Blacks today also understand* what "southern strategy" means and what party uses it.  *Blacks today are well aware* of what happened in Philadelphia, Mississippi and they understand the significance of Ron Reagan choosing that spot, of all spots in America, to launch his presidential campaign.  YOu can go ahead and talk about Tuskegee and FDR all day long... it's not going to bring a single black vote over to your side... it's old news and it's not who the Democratic Party IS today.  Sorry.


Hmmmm...



maineman said:


> Bullshit.  I do NOT feel empowered to speak for any community... only for myself.



Guess there was a statute of limitations on that claim, huh?

You want to know what the black community thinks, ask a white liberal.  He'll tell you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_Logic would fail his history course.  No, the GOP did not introduce the Civil Rights Act of 1964 in the Senate but offered the change to co-sponsor it, which they did wisely.  Second, the only northerners and westerners to vote against the Civil Rights Act were Republican.  From first to last, the Republicans were in the second seat on this legislation.

I cite this selective and at times false posting above by L_L to note that the major events were passed almost always by Democratically controlled Congresses that put the pistol to the GOP to become "bi-partisan" or be labeled racists.

I also invite you to note that L_L's last date was 1996.

Yes, black Americans know what the Democratic Party was and what the GOP is.  Black Americans correctly realize that the Democratic Party protects their interests while the GOP will sell them out to appease the southern wing of the Pubs.

You fail, L_L, you fail.

Move on.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Move on.


Or...what?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_Logic would fail his history course.  No, the GOP did not introduce the Civil Rights Act of 1964 in the Senate but offered the change to co-sponsor it, which they did wisely.  Second, the only northerners and westerners to vote against the Civil Rights Act were Republican.  From first to last, the Republicans were in the second seat on this legislation.
> 
> I cite this selective and at times false posting above by L_L to note that the major events were passed almost always by Democratically controlled Congresses that put the pistol to the GOP to become "bi-partisan" or be labeled racists.
> 
> I also invite you to note that L_L's last date was 1996.
> 
> Yes, black Americans know what the Democratic Party was and what the GOP is.  Black Americans correctly realize that the Democratic Party protects their interests while the GOP will sell them out to appease the southern wing of the Pubs.
> 
> You fail, L_L, you fail.
> 
> Move on.



I don't believe I ever stated that the Republicans introduced that particular legislation. Fact is the democrats attempted to filibuster the civil rights act of 1964.

This is how the vote went by party.

The original House version:

Democratic Party: 152-96   (61%&#8211;39%)
Republican Party: 138-34   (80%&#8211;20%)
Cloture in the Senate:

Democratic Party: 44-23   (66%&#8211;34%)
Republican Party: 27-6   (82%&#8211;18%)
The Senate version:

Democratic Party: 46-21   (69%&#8211;31%)
Republican Party: 27-6   (82%&#8211;18%)
The Senate version, voted on by the House:

Democratic Party: 153-91   (63%&#8211;37%)
Republican Party: 136-35   (80%&#8211;20%)


The bill came before the full Senate for debate on March 30, 1964 and the "Southern Bloc" of 18 southern Democratic Senators and one Republican Senator led by Richard Russell (D-GA) launched a filibuster to prevent its passage.[4] Said Russell: "We will resist to the bitter end any measure or any movement which would have a tendency to bring about social equality and intermingling and amalgamation of the races in our (Southern) states."[5]

The most fervent opposition to the bill came from Dixie lawmakers, like Senator Strom Thurmond (D-SC): "This so-called Civil Rights Proposals, which the President has sent to Capitol Hill for enactment into law, are unconstitutional, unnecessary unwise and extend beyond the realm of reason. This is the worst civil-rights package ever presented to the Congress and is reminiscent of the Reconstruction proposals and actions of the radical Republican Congress."

After 54 days of filibuster, Senators Everett Dirksen (R-IL), Thomas Kuchel (R-CA), Hubert Humphrey (D-MN), and Mike Mansfield (D-MT) introduced a substitute bill that they hoped would attract enough Republican swing votes to end the filibuster. The compromise bill was weaker than the House version in regard to government power to regulate the conduct of private business, but it was not so weak as to cause the House to reconsider the legislation.

On the morning of June 10, 1964, Senator Robert Byrd (D-W.Va.) completed an address that he had begun 14 hours and 13 minutes earlier opposing the legislation. Until then, the measure had occupied the Senate for 57 working days, including six Saturdays. A day earlier, Democratic Whip Hubert Humphrey of Minnesota, the bill's manager, concluded he had the 67 votes required at that time to end the debate and end the filibuster. With six wavering senators providing a four-vote victory margin, the final tally stood at 71 to 29. Never in history had the Senate been able to muster enough votes to cut off a filibuster on a civil rights bill. And only once in the 37 years since 1927 had it agreed to cloture for any measure.

I understand you liberal fucks have to lie in an attempt to win an argument, but most conservatives are on to your little games. You're not only a fucking joke, you're a lying fuck.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_Logic would fail his history course.  No, the GOP did not introduce the Civil Rights Act of 1964 in the Senate but offered the change to co-sponsor it, which they did wisely.  Second, the only northerners and westerners to vote against the Civil Rights Act were Republican.  From first to last, the Republicans were in the second seat on this legislation.
> 
> I cite this selective and at times false posting above by L_L to note that the major events were passed almost always by Democratically controlled Congresses that put the pistol to the GOP to become "bi-partisan" or be labeled racists.
> 
> I also invite you to note that L_L's last date was 1996.
> 
> Yes, black Americans know what the Democratic Party was and what the GOP is.  Black Americans correctly realize that the Democratic Party protects their interests while the GOP will sell them out to appease the southern wing of the Pubs.
> 
> You fail, L_L, you fail.
> 
> Move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I ever stated that the Republicans introduced that particular legislation. Fact is the democrats attempted to filibuster the civil rights act of 1964.
> 
> This is how the vote went by party.
> 
> The original House version:
> 
> Democratic Party: 152-96   (61%39%)
> Republican Party: 138-34   (80%20%)
> Cloture in the Senate:
> 
> Democratic Party: 44-23   (66%34%)
> Republican Party: 27-6   (82%18%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Democratic Party: 46-21   (69%31%)
> Republican Party: 27-6   (82%18%)
> The Senate version, voted on by the House:
> 
> Democratic Party: 153-91   (63%37%)
> Republican Party: 136-35   (80%20%)
> 
> 
> The bill came before the full Senate for debate on March 30, 1964 and the "Southern Bloc" of 18 southern Democratic Senators and one Republican Senator led by Richard Russell (D-GA) launched a filibuster to prevent its passage.[4] Said Russell: "We will resist to the bitter end any measure or any movement which would have a tendency to bring about social equality and intermingling and amalgamation of the races in our (Southern) states."[5]
> 
> The most fervent opposition to the bill came from Dixie lawmakers, like Senator Strom Thurmond (D-SC): "This so-called Civil Rights Proposals, which the President has sent to Capitol Hill for enactment into law, are unconstitutional, unnecessary unwise and extend beyond the realm of reason. This is the worst civil-rights package ever presented to the Congress and is reminiscent of the Reconstruction proposals and actions of the radical Republican Congress."
> 
> After 54 days of filibuster, Senators Everett Dirksen (R-IL), Thomas Kuchel (R-CA), Hubert Humphrey (D-MN), and Mike Mansfield (D-MT) introduced a substitute bill that they hoped would attract enough Republican swing votes to end the filibuster. The compromise bill was weaker than the House version in regard to government power to regulate the conduct of private business, but it was not so weak as to cause the House to reconsider the legislation.
> 
> On the morning of June 10, 1964, Senator Robert Byrd (D-W.Va.) completed an address that he had begun 14 hours and 13 minutes earlier opposing the legislation. Until then, the measure had occupied the Senate for 57 working days, including six Saturdays. A day earlier, Democratic Whip Hubert Humphrey of Minnesota, the bill's manager, concluded he had the 67 votes required at that time to end the debate and end the filibuster. With six wavering senators providing a four-vote victory margin, the final tally stood at 71 to 29. Never in history had the Senate been able to muster enough votes to cut off a filibuster on a civil rights bill. And only once in the 37 years since 1927 had it agreed to cloture for any measure.
> 
> I understand you liberal fucks have to lie in an attempt to win an argument, but most conservatives are on to your little games. You're not only a fucking joke, you're a lying fuck.
Click to expand...


Actually you did Lonestar_Logic did say the GOP introduced it into the Senate.  To say it didn't reveals you as clumsy or dishonest.

Give us the link for your information, please.


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't get it.... or perhaps you do and willfully ignore it... but *blacks today are well aware* of the racist roots of the Democratic Party. * Blacks are well aware of the fact* that Jim Crow was the policy of Democrats.  *They understand* our past, and they understand that, starting in 1948, we began a concerted effort to take a different path.  We didn't change overnight, but we did start to change overnight and today. we have purged the systemic racism and most all of the racists from our party.  *Blacks are well aware* of that.  For you to suggest that blacks in America would willingly vote for a party that had a racist agenda is to suggest that 90% of blacks in America are stupid and gullible.... and, from my perspective, that suggestion is, in and of itself, racist and demeaning to blacks.  *Blacks today also understand* what "southern strategy" means and what party uses it.  *Blacks today are well aware* of what happened in Philadelphia, Mississippi and they understand the significance of Ron Reagan choosing that spot, of all spots in America, to launch his presidential campaign.  YOu can go ahead and talk about Tuskegee and FDR all day long... it's not going to bring a single black vote over to your side... it's old news and it's not who the Democratic Party IS today.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  I do NOT feel empowered to speak for any community... only for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess there was a statute of limitations on that claim, huh?
> 
> You want to know what the black community thinks, ask a white liberal.  He'll tell you.
Click to expand...


I am not SPEAKING for anyone.... what I said is clealy common knowledge... and their voting record obviously backs me up.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't get it.... or perhaps you do and willfully ignore it... but *blacks today are well aware* of the racist roots of the Democratic Party. * Blacks are well aware of the fact* that Jim Crow was the policy of Democrats.  *They understand* our past, and they understand that, starting in 1948, we began a concerted effort to take a different path.  We didn't change overnight, but we did start to change overnight and today. we have purged the systemic racism and most all of the racists from our party.  *Blacks are well aware* of that.  For you to suggest that blacks in America would willingly vote for a party that had a racist agenda is to suggest that 90% of blacks in America are stupid and gullible.... and, from my perspective, that suggestion is, in and of itself, racist and demeaning to blacks.  *Blacks today also understand* what "southern strategy" means and what party uses it.  *Blacks today are well aware* of what happened in Philadelphia, Mississippi and they understand the significance of Ron Reagan choosing that spot, of all spots in America, to launch his presidential campaign.  YOu can go ahead and talk about Tuskegee and FDR all day long... it's not going to bring a single black vote over to your side... it's old news and it's not who the Democratic Party IS today.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  I do NOT feel empowered to speak for any community... only for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess there was a statute of limitations on that claim, huh?
> 
> You want to know what the black community thinks, ask a white liberal.  He'll tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I am not SPEAKING for anyone*.... what I said is clealy common knowledge... and their voting record obviously backs me up.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.  

If you want to know what black people think, ask a white liberal.  If the black person thinks differently that what the white liberal says he should, he's an Uncle Tom or Aunt Jemima.


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Or...what?
Click to expand...

Yoo-hoo, Jake!  Or what?


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ​
> Guess there was a statute of limitations on that claim, huh?
> 
> You want to know what the black community thinks, ask a white liberal.  He'll tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not SPEAKING for anyone*.... what I said is clearly common knowledge... and their voting record obviously backs me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> If you want to know what black people think, ask a white liberal.  If the black person thinks differently that what the white liberal says he should, he's an Uncle Tom or Aunt Jemima.
Click to expand...


90%.  that ain't horseshit.  them's the facts.... read 'em and weep.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman's comment reveals a hateful, inner turmoil over the issue of race.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman's comment reveals a hateful, inner turmoil over the issue of race.



IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_Logic would fail his history course.  No, the GOP did not introduce the Civil Rights Act of 1964 in the Senate but offered the change to co-sponsor it, which they did wisely.  Second, the only northerners and westerners to vote against the Civil Rights Act were Republican.  From first to last, the Republicans were in the second seat on this legislation.
> 
> I cite this selective and at times false posting above by L_L to note that the major events were passed almost always by Democratically controlled Congresses that put the pistol to the GOP to become "bi-partisan" or be labeled racists.
> 
> I also invite you to note that L_L's last date was 1996.
> 
> Yes, black Americans know what the Democratic Party was and what the GOP is.  Black Americans correctly realize that the Democratic Party protects their interests while the GOP will sell them out to appease the southern wing of the Pubs.
> 
> You fail, L_L, you fail.
> 
> Move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I ever stated that the Republicans introduced that particular legislation. Fact is the democrats attempted to filibuster the civil rights act of 1964.
> 
> This is how the vote went by party.
> 
> The original House version:
> 
> Democratic Party: 152-96   (61%39%)
> Republican Party: 138-34   (80%20%)
> Cloture in the Senate:
> 
> Democratic Party: 44-23   (66%34%)
> Republican Party: 27-6   (82%18%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Democratic Party: 46-21   (69%31%)
> Republican Party: 27-6   (82%18%)
> The Senate version, voted on by the House:
> 
> Democratic Party: 153-91   (63%37%)
> Republican Party: 136-35   (80%20%)
> 
> 
> The bill came before the full Senate for debate on March 30, 1964 and the "Southern Bloc" of 18 southern Democratic Senators and one Republican Senator led by Richard Russell (D-GA) launched a filibuster to prevent its passage.[4] Said Russell: "We will resist to the bitter end any measure or any movement which would have a tendency to bring about social equality and intermingling and amalgamation of the races in our (Southern) states."[5]
> 
> The most fervent opposition to the bill came from Dixie lawmakers, like Senator Strom Thurmond (D-SC): "This so-called Civil Rights Proposals, which the President has sent to Capitol Hill for enactment into law, are unconstitutional, unnecessary unwise and extend beyond the realm of reason. This is the worst civil-rights package ever presented to the Congress and is reminiscent of the Reconstruction proposals and actions of the radical Republican Congress."
> 
> After 54 days of filibuster, Senators Everett Dirksen (R-IL), Thomas Kuchel (R-CA), Hubert Humphrey (D-MN), and Mike Mansfield (D-MT) introduced a substitute bill that they hoped would attract enough Republican swing votes to end the filibuster. The compromise bill was weaker than the House version in regard to government power to regulate the conduct of private business, but it was not so weak as to cause the House to reconsider the legislation.
> 
> On the morning of June 10, 1964, Senator Robert Byrd (D-W.Va.) completed an address that he had begun 14 hours and 13 minutes earlier opposing the legislation. Until then, the measure had occupied the Senate for 57 working days, including six Saturdays. A day earlier, Democratic Whip Hubert Humphrey of Minnesota, the bill's manager, concluded he had the 67 votes required at that time to end the debate and end the filibuster. With six wavering senators providing a four-vote victory margin, the final tally stood at 71 to 29. Never in history had the Senate been able to muster enough votes to cut off a filibuster on a civil rights bill. And only once in the 37 years since 1927 had it agreed to cloture for any measure.
> 
> I understand you liberal fucks have to lie in an attempt to win an argument, but most conservatives are on to your little games. You're not only a fucking joke, you're a lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you did Lonestar_Logic did say the GOP introduced it into the Senate.  To say it didn't reveals you as clumsy or dishonest.
> 
> Give us the link for your information, please.
Click to expand...


No actually I didn't. This information I supplied has been linked to several times in this thread it's from wikipedia.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not SPEAKING for anyone*.... what I said is clearly common knowledge... and their voting record obviously backs me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> If you want to know what black people think, ask a white liberal.  If the black person thinks differently that what the white liberal says he should, he's an Uncle Tom or Aunt Jemima.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%.  that ain't horseshit.  them's the facts.... read 'em and weep.
Click to expand...


They're facts because you say so? Why not support it with opinions from actual black democrats.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> If you want to know what black people think, ask a white liberal.  If the black person thinks differently that what the white liberal says he should, he's an Uncle Tom or Aunt Jemima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90%.  that ain't horseshit.  them's the facts.... read 'em and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're facts because you say so? Why not support it with opinions from actual black democrats.
Click to expand...


because I don't care.  90% of black americans - poor, middle class, and wealthy - vote for democrats.  THAT IS a fact and I have posted the link to the Pew Research Center site that discusses their polling results.  WHY do they vote democratic?  Again... I don't care.  They do.  THAT is what I care about.  Whatever we are doing as democrats makes black americans MUCH more comfortable being with us than being with the GOP.  From MY perspective, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  From YOUR perspective, you obviously have a problem connecting with black voters. but again, that is YOUR problem and CERTAINLY not mine!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_Logic would fail his history course.  No, the GOP did not introduce the Civil Rights Act of 1964 in the Senate but offered the change to co-sponsor it, which they did wisely.  Second, the only northerners and westerners to vote against the Civil Rights Act were Republican.  From first to last, the Republicans were in the second seat on this legislation.
> 
> I cite this selective and at times false posting above by L_L to note that the major events were passed almost always by Democratically controlled Congresses that put the pistol to the GOP to become "bi-partisan" or be labeled racists.
> 
> I also invite you to note that L_L's last date was 1996.
> 
> Yes, black Americans know what the Democratic Party was and what the GOP is.  Black Americans correctly realize that the Democratic Party protects their interests while the GOP will sell them out to appease the southern wing of the Pubs.
> 
> You fail, L_L, you fail.
> 
> Move on.



Republican President Eisenhower first introduced the Civil Rights Act. He was sick of the horrible treatment at the hands of Democrats and that's without knowing about FDR's Tuskegee Experiments! Southern Democrats including Byrd Gore and LBJ stopped the legislation

The 1957 Civil Rights Act

Lying Marxist scum control our educational system so this is never taught


----------



## JBeukema

Let me guess, the OP babbles about the KKK and doesn't bother mentioning the Know Nothings who were absorbed by the Republicans; it only concentrates on the racist history of one party because it's made by a p[artisan retard.


Am I close?


----------



## JBeukema

editec said:


> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to editec again.


----------



## JBeukema

bigrebnc1775 said:


> YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats


So, basically his argument boils down to '******* are stupid and easily manipulated'?


----------



## JBeukema

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...I don't watch 18 min videos suggested by rightwingers.
> 
> If you have a point to make.....make it
> 
> Don't waste my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  The fella's entertaining, if nothing else.  There are some profound,* profound *flaws in his arguments, but it gives one a few things to chew on.
> 
> What he spends virtually no time on is the Democratic and Republican parties of today.  The entire thing focuses on the past, including quite a bit that precedes the founding of the modern two parties; As far back as Jefferson.  He dissects Jefferson's views as some being "The Democratic side of him" and others being "The Republican side," a concept among several I found laughable in the film.
> 
> Good watch though, definitely entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really profound flaws? Care to address some of those profound flaws that came from the perspective of a black man on the black race as to why they still vote for democrats
Click to expand...


All he did for 20 minutes was call his own race a bunch of fucking retards who're easily manipulated. Then again, he's kinda light- maybe he just meant the *field ******** were stupid?


----------



## maineman

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Examining Black Loyalty to Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically his argument boils down to '******* are stupid and easily manipulated'?
Click to expand...


exactly... and it's not just the poor blacks in ghettos who are stupid and easily manipulated, these folks think that ALL blacks = from all socioeconomic levels - are equally stupid.  And they wonder why 90% of blacks do not vote for the GOP slate of candidates.


----------



## JBeukema

zzzz said:


> Republicans deep down know that the black people of this country will never vote Republican.  It is too ingrained in their culture and psyche to ever change.  The civil rights actions back in the 60s and Johnsons Great Society  helped to cement that loyalty and it has endured for over 50 years. The black kids learn early from their parents that the Democrats are the good guys and the Republicans are the enemy.  This is the same problem we are having with Islamic fundamentalists. The children are brainwashed into believing that to die and kill many for Allah is path to righteousness and they never doubt it. It would take a calamitous event to turn the black people away from the Democratic party.
> 
> Knowing this, why would anybody waste time on a lost cause? Maybe the Republicans can get a few blacks here and there. In the polarized political environment of today and the close electoral races this might make or break a presidential election. But in reality, the Hispanic people are the key to electing a Republican President.  If the Hispanic population starts to swing as a bloc towards the Democrats then forget it. White population is 66% of the US, Hispanic 15%, blacks 14%. Since half the people dont care who runs the country (dont vote) the other half gets to decide. But Hispanics tend to have higher turnout than either other bloc so they are the bigger prize. Democrats can win without a big Hispanic vote, the Republicans cannot.  They need the Hispanics to balance against the blacks. Once it is back in balance then Joe, the white blue collar worker (Are there any of them left?) can decide who runs the country.
> 
> Blacks (90%) will always vote Democrat! Just like death and taxes! But the key to power is through the Hispanics!



So, basically, your contention is that blacks are too stupid to vote and are nothing more than empty-headed puppets incapable of intelligent thought.

Good to know you're not a racist or anything. I mean, it's not like you're advocating treating coloured races as commodities or herds to be manipulated or anything...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90%.  that ain't horseshit.  them's the facts.... read 'em and weep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're facts because you say so? Why not support it with opinions from actual black democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I don't care.  90% of black americans - poor, middle class, and wealthy - vote for democrats.  THAT IS a fact and I have posted the link to the Pew Research Center site that discusses their polling results.  WHY do they vote democratic?  Again... I don't care.  They do.  THAT is what I care about.  Whatever we are doing as democrats makes black americans MUCH more comfortable being with us than being with the GOP.  From MY perspective, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  From YOUR perspective, you obviously have a problem connecting with black voters. but again, that is YOUR problem and CERTAINLY not mine!
Click to expand...


In other words, if you did give the opinions of black democrats you would find that they share the same opinion as me and Daveman.


The Democratic Partys strategy of using handouts to garner the black votes, while working to keep blacks mired in poverty, was described as plantation politics by President Barack Obama on page 147 of his book Dreams From My Father.  As a result of the politics of poverty practiced by Democrats, including Obama, the firm belief is now deeply rooted in the black community that the government must do something for blacks.

Democrats have been running black communities for the past 40+ years and turned those communities into economic and social wastelands with their failed socialist policies.  Yet, Democrats have the gall to blame Republicans for the deplorable conditions caused by the Democrats.  Democrats also accuse Republicans of doing nothing to help poor blacks  a charge that resonates with victim mongers.
However, since the beginning of the so-called War on Poverty, over $ 9 trillion has been spent on poverty programs.  According to the Washington Post, in one year alone under President George W. Bush,over $500 billion was spent on over 80 poverty-related programs, withlittle movement in the poverty needle.  The problem with black poverty is not money  and it is not the Republican Party .

Notably, only 25% of blacks are poor and living in those dilapidated neighborhoods run by Democrats.  The remaining 75% of blacks are prosperous and living in the larger society.  Shamefully, Democrats consistently fight efforts of Republicans to help poor blacks living in Democrat-controlled neighborhoods get out of poverty.  Most egregious is the fight by Democrats to keep Republicans from providing school choice opportunity scholarships so that black parents can get their children out of failing schools.  The money belongs to the people, not the buildings controlled by the teachers unions that are supporters of the Democratic Party.


The message that Democrats gives to poor blacks is if you remain poor, uneducated and vote for Democrats, we will celebrate your victimhood.  If you get a good education, get a good job and vote for Republicans, we will denigrate you as acting white, a sellout, an Uncle Tom, a House Negro, a House ******, a Lawn Jockey, and worse.

When black Democrat Juan Williams wrote his book entitled Enough:
The Phony Leaders, Dead-end Movements and Culture of Failure That Are Undermining Black America that exposed the deplorable conditions in black communities, Williams was denounced on national TV by another black Democrat as a Happy Negro.

Democrats now love Gen. Colin Powell, but spewed out racist attacks on Powell before he endorsed Obama and embraced the liberal agenda of higher taxes and a bigger government to provide poverty-producing handouts to blacks.

Those black Americans living in the Democrat-controlled neighborhoods who want to get out of poverty should seize control over their own destiny and stop voting monolithically for Democrats who use plantation politics to buy their votes while keeping blacks in poverty.

Democrats will forever maintain a lock on the black vote, for as long as black Americans  including prosperous blacks who sympathize with poor blacks  continue believing the myth that the Republican Party is a racist party and clinging to the false notion that poor blacks are victims who need government handouts to survive.

Why Do Blacks Vote Democrat?  Giovanni&#039;s World


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're facts because you say so? Why not support it with opinions from actual black democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I don't care.  90% of black americans - poor, middle class, and wealthy - vote for democrats.  THAT IS a fact and I have posted the link to the Pew Research Center site that discusses their polling results.  WHY do they vote democratic?  Again... I don't care.  They do.  THAT is what I care about.  Whatever we are doing as democrats makes black americans MUCH more comfortable being with us than being with the GOP.  From MY perspective, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  From YOUR perspective, you obviously have a problem connecting with black voters. but again, that is YOUR problem and CERTAINLY not mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, if you did give the opinions of black democrats you would find that they share the same opinion as me and Daveman. The message that Democrats gives to poor blacks is if you remain poor, uneducated and vote for Democrats, we will celebrate your victimhood.  If you get a good education, get a good job and vote for Republicans, we will denigrate you as acting white, a sellout, an Uncle Tom, a House Negro, a House ******, a Lawn Jockey, and worse.
> 
> When black Democrat Juan Williams wrote his book entitled Enough:
> The Phony Leaders, Dead-end Movements and Culture of Failure That Are Undermining Black America that exposed the deplorable conditions in black communities, Williams was denounced on national TV by another black Democrat as a Happy Negro.
> 
> Democrats now love Gen. Colin Powell, but spewed out racist attacks on Powell before he endorsed Obama and embraced the liberal agenda of higher taxes and a bigger government to provide poverty-producing handouts to blacks.
Click to expand...


no.  In other words, blacks vote for democrats.  poor blacks vote for democrats.  middle class blacks vote for democrats.  rich blacks vote for democrats.  uneducated blacks vote for democrats.  highly educated blacks vote for democrats.  I have never said that ALL blacks vote for democrats.  You can spout the opinions of black republicans as to why that is the case, but I doubt you will find too many blacks who actually believe that democrats celebrate their victimhood and still vote for the democrat.  YOu guys need to figure out how you are going to change that... I, of course, hope you continue to rely on your proven southern strategy and not worry about how you are losing people of color.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Thanks to the Department of Education, most of the American people are stupid and uneducated.

They had no idea Dems were the party of the KKK, ran the Tuskegee Experiments and LBJ personally prevented Ike from passing Civil Rights legislation.


----------



## maineman

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thanks to the Department of Education, most of the American people are stupid and uneducated.
> 
> They had no idea Dems were the party of the KKK, ran the Tuskegee Experiments and LBJ personally prevented Ike from passing Civil Rights legislation.



::yawn::


----------



## JBeukema

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have made little effort to the get the votes of black Americans, while the *Democrats have done everything they can to keep black Americans the lowest socioeconomic class* in the country in order to keep their vote.
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised that blacks haven't created their own third party.  With the way districts are gerrymandered they could certainly win some elections with a third party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The welfare state and the victim mentality.  Most of your urban ghettos are primarily populated with blacks living off of some type of welfare.  The inner city schools are crap, but the Democrats who predominantly control these areas refuse to allow school choice so parents can get their kids out of those schools and into better ones.  The Democratic Party constantly resorts to victimization claiming that minorities aren't able to achieve anything on their own without the government intervening for them.  Affirmative Action is an insult to minorities, in my opinion, because it tells them they aren't as capable as white people and so the standards have to be dumbed down for them.
> 
> It's been 45 years since the Civil Rights Act was passed and blacks haven't improved economically one bit.  In fact, in some ways they are worse off.  For example, over 70% of black children are born out of wedlock without a father in their life.  However, you look at blacks who were born in foreign countries who have migrated here and they are typically better educated and have absolutely no problem building a successful life here in the states, which negates the myth that minorities are still being oppressed in this country due to latent racism.  They are being oppressed alright, but not by their neighbors, but by their own government that is claiming to "help" them.
Click to expand...



So, basically, you're saying blacks don't know what a library is, have no desire to work and get off the dole, are too stupid to vote or  be insulted by AA and are readily manipulated by the evil Democrats yet Republicans are even dumber than the negroes and the Democrats and therefore can't compete in the game of 'make the ****** vote for you'?


> It's been 45 years since the Civil Rights Act was passed and blacks  haven't improved economically one bit.  In fact, in some ways they are  worse off.  For example, over 70% of black children are born out of  wedlock without a father in their life.  However, you look at blacks who  were born in foreign countries who have migrated here and they are  typically better educated and have absolutely no problem building a  successful life here in the states, which negates the myth that  minorities are still being oppressed in this country due to latent  racism.  They are being oppressed alright, but not by their neighbors,  but by their own government that is claiming to "help" them.




-and, of course, the stupid ******* are too dumb to see it, right?


How subtle the racism has become on the Right....


----------



## JBeukema

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thanks to the Department of Education, most of the American people are stupid and uneducated.
> 
> They had no idea Dems were the party of the KKK, ran the Tuskegee Experiments and LBJ personally prevented Ike from passing Civil Rights legislation.




The *Know-Nothing* movement was a nativist American political movement of the 1840s and 1850s. It was empowered by popular fears that the country was being overwhelmed by German and Irish Catholic immigrants, who were often regarded as hostile to Anglo-Saxon values and controlled by the Pope in Rome. Mainly active from 1854 to 1856, it strove to curb immigration and naturalization,  though its efforts met with little success. Membership was limited to  Protestant males of British lineage over the age of twenty-one. There  were few prominent leaders, and the largely middle-class and entirely Protestant membership fragmented over the issue of slavery. Most ended up joining the Republican Party by the time of the 1860 presidential election.[1][2]
 The movement originated in New York in 1843 as the American Republican Party. It spread to other states as the *Native American Party* and became a national party in 1845. In 1855 it renamed itself the *American Party*.[3]  The origin of the "Know Nothing" term was in the semi-secret  organization of the party. When a member was asked about its activities,  he was supposed to reply, "I know nothing."[4]




Know Nothing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






You really want to argue over past membership of the two parties?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

maineman said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Department of Education, most of the American people are stupid and uneducated.
> 
> They had no idea Dems were the party of the KKK, ran the Tuskegee Experiments and LBJ personally prevented Ike from passing Civil Rights legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::yawn::
Click to expand...


Yawning about Tuskegee and the 7 additional years blacks suffered under Dems because of LBJ, nice


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JBeukema said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Department of Education, most of the American people are stupid and uneducated.
> 
> They had no idea Dems were the party of the KKK, ran the Tuskegee Experiments and LBJ personally prevented Ike from passing Civil Rights legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Know-Nothing* movement was a nativist American political movement of the 1840s and 1850s. It was empowered by popular fears that the country was being overwhelmed by German and Irish Catholic immigrants, who were often regarded as hostile to Anglo-Saxon values and controlled by the Pope in Rome. Mainly active from 1854 to 1856, it strove to curb immigration and naturalization,  though its efforts met with little success. Membership was limited to  Protestant males of British lineage over the age of twenty-one. There  were few prominent leaders, and the largely middle-class and entirely Protestant membership fragmented over the issue of slavery. Most ended up joining the Republican Party by the time of the 1860 presidential election.[1][2]
> The movement originated in New York in 1843 as the American Republican Party. It spread to other states as the *Native American Party* and became a national party in 1845. In 1855 it renamed itself the *American Party*.[3]  The origin of the "Know Nothing" term was in the semi-secret  organization of the party. When a member was asked about its activities,  he was supposed to reply, "I know nothing."[4]
> 
> Know Nothing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> You really want to argue over past membership of the two parties?
Click to expand...


Apparently you know nothing about the Dems real history with blacks


----------



## JBeukema

So, basically

the dems like AA and welfare because it convinces stupid ******* to vote for them

the reps want to abolish AA and welfare because if you feed then, they breed

why the fuck does *anyone* vote for either of these parties of fucking pricks?


----------



## JBeukema

CrusaderFrank said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Department of Education, most of the American people are stupid and uneducated.
> 
> They had no idea Dems were the party of the KKK, ran the Tuskegee Experiments and LBJ personally prevented Ike from passing Civil Rights legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Know-Nothing* movement was a nativist American political movement of the 1840s and 1850s. It was empowered by popular fears that the country was being overwhelmed by German and Irish Catholic immigrants, who were often regarded as hostile to Anglo-Saxon values and controlled by the Pope in Rome. Mainly active from 1854 to 1856, it strove to curb immigration and naturalization,  though its efforts met with little success. Membership was limited to  Protestant males of British lineage over the age of twenty-one. There  were few prominent leaders, and the largely middle-class and entirely Protestant membership fragmented over the issue of slavery. Most ended up joining the Republican Party by the time of the 1860 presidential election.[1][2]
> The movement originated in New York in 1843 as the American Republican Party. It spread to other states as the *Native American Party* and became a national party in 1845. In 1855 it renamed itself the *American Party*.[3]  The origin of the "Know Nothing" term was in the semi-secret  organization of the party. When a member was asked about its activities,  he was supposed to reply, "I know nothing."[4]
> 
> Know Nothing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> You really want to argue over past membership of the two parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you know nothing about the Dems real history with blacks
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm just not so stupid as to believe the same people who were alive then are in the party today or that the Republicans are little innocent fucking angels who never wronged anyone in history while the Dems are satan


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JBeukema said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the voting broke down on the 1968 Civil Rights Bill
> 
> By party and region
> 
> *Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> The original House version:
> 
> 
> 
> ..............................................Yeah- nay
> 
> Southern Democrats: 7-87 (7%-93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-10 (0%-100%)
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145-9 (94%-6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138-24 (85%-15%)
> The Senate version:
> 
> Southern Democrats: 1-20 (5%-95%)
> Southern Republicans: 0-1 (0%-100%)
> Northern Democrats: 45-1 (98%-2%)
> Northern Republicans: 27-5 (84%-16%)
> Nuff said?
> 
> Black voters have traditionally supported DEMS in our lifetimes because of how Republicans and Democratic officials and elected leaders have acted toward Blacks in our lifetimes.
> 
> What puzzles me is why ANYBODY (regardless of race) in the working classes has voted for _EITHER_ party in the last couple decades.
> 
> The exceptions within the working classes whose continued support of the duelopoly does not puzzle me are those among us who are tools of either party.
> 
> For example, those 870,000 or so people who are now holding TOP SECRET security status.
> 
> Their continued support of the system at least does make sense to me.
> 
> They definitely do understand what hand is feeding them.
> 
> As to the rest of you partisans?
> 
> You guys I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to editec again.
Click to expand...


The Fair Housing Act?  WHy not show how folks voted on the actual Civil Rights Act of 1964 instead of this follow-up bill? And while your at it you can relate how the democrats attempted to filibuster the Civil Rights act of 1964 and how a majority of them were against it. And why not show how each party voted on the Civil Rights Act of 1965 aka "The Voting Rights Act"?  You take one Bill voted on that shows democrats in a relatively favorable light and conveniently fail to show how all the Bills pertaining to Civil Rights were voted on.


----------



## JBeukema

Both parties are shit.

Only morons pretend either party isn't shit.

Both parties have done good and bad and has all sorts among their ranks.


As for the modern day - both the donkey and the elephant have forced their penises up America's collective ass.

Why you people bother of which of the two parties' cocks hurts more, I have no idea. At the end of the day, they're both fucking you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I don't care.  90% of black americans - poor, middle class, and wealthy - vote for democrats.  THAT IS a fact and I have posted the link to the Pew Research Center site that discusses their polling results.  WHY do they vote democratic?  Again... I don't care.  They do.  THAT is what I care about.  Whatever we are doing as democrats makes black americans MUCH more comfortable being with us than being with the GOP.  From MY perspective, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  From YOUR perspective, you obviously have a problem connecting with black voters. but again, that is YOUR problem and CERTAINLY not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, if you did give the opinions of black democrats you would find that they share the same opinion as me and Daveman. The message that Democrats gives to poor blacks is if you remain poor, uneducated and vote for Democrats, we will celebrate your victimhood.  If you get a good education, get a good job and vote for Republicans, we will denigrate you as acting white, a sellout, an Uncle Tom, a House Negro, a House ******, a Lawn Jockey, and worse.
> 
> When black Democrat Juan Williams wrote his book entitled Enough:
> The Phony Leaders, Dead-end Movements and Culture of Failure That Are Undermining Black America that exposed the deplorable conditions in black communities, Williams was denounced on national TV by another black Democrat as a Happy Negro.
> 
> Democrats now love Gen. Colin Powell, but spewed out racist attacks on Powell before he endorsed Obama and embraced the liberal agenda of higher taxes and a bigger government to provide poverty-producing handouts to blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.  In other words, blacks vote for democrats.  poor blacks vote for democrats.  middle class blacks vote for democrats.  rich blacks vote for democrats.  uneducated blacks vote for democrats.  highly educated blacks vote for democrats.  I have never said that ALL blacks vote for democrats.  You can spout the opinions of black republicans as to why that is the case, but I doubt you will find too many blacks who actually believe that democrats celebrate their victimhood and still vote for the democrat.  YOu guys need to figure out how you are going to change that... I, of course, hope you continue to rely on your proven southern strategy and not worry about how you are losing people of color.
Click to expand...


And you refuse to acknowledge the reason why they vote the way they do. How convenient.

You are one ignorant fuck and apparently you plan on staying that way. Good luck with it, I hope ignorance and stupidity works out for you.


----------



## JBeukema

Poor people vote Democrat for the same reason rich people vote Republican-  they vote for the party that scratches their back and pretends to be their friend.

In the end, both parties are shit


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_Logic would fail his history course.  No, the GOP did not introduce the Civil Rights Act of 1964 in the Senate but offered the change to co-sponsor it, which they did wisely.  Second, the only northerners and westerners to vote against the Civil Rights Act were Republican.  From first to last, the Republicans were in the second seat on this legislation.
> 
> I cite this selective and at times false posting above by L_L to note that the major events were passed almost always by Democratically controlled Congresses that put the pistol to the GOP to become "bi-partisan" or be labeled racists.
> 
> I also invite you to note that L_L's last date was 1996.
> 
> Yes, black Americans know what the Democratic Party was and what the GOP is.  Black Americans correctly realize that the Democratic Party protects their interests while the GOP will sell them out to appease the southern wing of the Pubs.
> 
> You fail, L_L, you fail.
> 
> Move on.



The 1957 Civil Rights Act

General Barnicke: Where is Jake's Argument, men?
USMB: Blown up, sir!


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, if you did give the opinions of black democrats you would find that they share the same opinion as me and Daveman. The message that Democrats gives to poor blacks is if you remain poor, uneducated and vote for Democrats, we will celebrate your victimhood.  If you get a good education, get a good job and vote for Republicans, we will denigrate you as acting white, a sellout, an Uncle Tom, a House Negro, a House ******, a Lawn Jockey, and worse.
> 
> When black Democrat Juan Williams wrote his book entitled Enough:
> The Phony Leaders, Dead-end Movements and Culture of Failure That Are Undermining Black America that exposed the deplorable conditions in black communities, Williams was denounced on national TV by another black Democrat as a Happy Negro.
> 
> Democrats now love Gen. Colin Powell, but spewed out racist attacks on Powell before he endorsed Obama and embraced the liberal agenda of higher taxes and a bigger government to provide poverty-producing handouts to blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.  In other words, blacks vote for democrats.  poor blacks vote for democrats.  middle class blacks vote for democrats.  rich blacks vote for democrats.  uneducated blacks vote for democrats.  highly educated blacks vote for democrats.  I have never said that ALL blacks vote for democrats.  You can spout the opinions of black republicans as to why that is the case, but I doubt you will find too many blacks who actually believe that democrats celebrate their victimhood and still vote for the democrat.  YOu guys need to figure out how you are going to change that... I, of course, hope you continue to rely on your proven southern strategy and not worry about how you are losing people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you refuse to acknowledge the reason why they vote the way they do. How convenient.
> 
> You are one ignorant fuck and apparently you plan on staying that way. Good luck with it, I hope ignorance and stupidity works out for you.
Click to expand...


No.  I simply refuse to accept your racist opinion as to the reason they vote the way they  do.

big difference.

90%  

FACT

what you gonna DO about it?  that's the question.


----------



## JBeukema

I think I'll skip pages 5-44;


I don't suspect they contain anything other than more gross stupidity and subtle racism


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  In other words, blacks vote for democrats.  poor blacks vote for democrats.  middle class blacks vote for democrats.  rich blacks vote for democrats.  uneducated blacks vote for democrats.  highly educated blacks vote for democrats.  I have never said that ALL blacks vote for democrats.  You can spout the opinions of black republicans as to why that is the case, but I doubt you will find too many blacks who actually believe that democrats celebrate their victimhood and still vote for the democrat.  YOu guys need to figure out how you are going to change that... I, of course, hope you continue to rely on your proven southern strategy and not worry about how you are losing people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you refuse to acknowledge the reason why they vote the way they do. How convenient.
> 
> You are one ignorant fuck and apparently you plan on staying that way. Good luck with it, I hope ignorance and stupidity works out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I simply refuse to accept your racist opinion as to the reason they vote the way they  do.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> 90%
> 
> FACT
> 
> what you gonna DO about it?  that's the question.
Click to expand...


Yes you refuse to accept my opinion, which is shared by many black Americans and you refuse to offer your own opinion. So suffice it to say you do not have an opinion of your own and you ignore the opinions of black Americans that have seen thru the lies and deceptions of the Democratic party. At least you acknowledged that you choose to remain ignorant.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you refuse to acknowledge the reason why they vote the way they do. How convenient.
> 
> You are one ignorant fuck and apparently you plan on staying that way. Good luck with it, I hope ignorance and stupidity works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I simply refuse to accept your racist opinion as to the reason they vote the way they  do.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> 90%
> 
> FACT
> 
> what you gonna DO about it?  that's the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you refuse to accept my opinion, which is shared by *many* black Americans and you refuse to offer your own opinion. So suffice it to say you do not have an opinion of your own and you ignore the opinions of black Americans that have seen thru the lies and deceptions of the Democratic party. At least you acknowledged that you choose to remain ignorant.
Click to expand...


bolded word actually means *"<10% of total" *in the above paragraph.

And suffice it to say that I have expressed my opinion on this issue _ad nauseum_... and you have expressed yours... which I find offensively dismissive and racist... so why don't we cut to the chase and quit discussing the WHY's of black voting behavior and get to the bottom line?   what does the GOP intend to DO about the fact that 90% of blacks vote for democrats... other than continue to ineffectively WHINE about it as you have done here?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I simply refuse to accept your racist opinion as to the reason they vote the way they  do.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> 90%
> 
> FACT
> 
> what you gonna DO about it?  that's the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you refuse to accept my opinion, which is shared by *many* black Americans and you refuse to offer your own opinion. So suffice it to say you do not have an opinion of your own and you ignore the opinions of black Americans that have seen thru the lies and deceptions of the Democratic party. At least you acknowledged that you choose to remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bolded word actually means *"<10% of total" *in the above paragraph.
> 
> And suffice it to say that I have expressed my opinion on this issue _ad nauseum_... and you have expressed yours... which I find offensively dismissive and racist... so why don't we cut to the chase and quit discussing the WHY's of black voting behavior and get to
> the bottom line?   what does the GOP intend to DO about the fact that 90% of blacks vote for democrats... other than continue to ineffectively WHINE about it as you have done here?
Click to expand...


No, what you have done "ad nauseum" was repeat that more blacks vote democratic and never once offered an opinion as to why. 

And when I say "many" I mean many, not 10 percent you ignorant fuck!


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you refuse to accept my opinion, which is shared by *many* black Americans and you refuse to offer your own opinion. So suffice it to say you do not have an opinion of your own and you ignore the opinions of black Americans that have seen thru the lies and deceptions of the Democratic party. At least you acknowledged that you choose to remain ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bolded word actually means *"<10% of total" *in the above paragraph.
> 
> And suffice it to say that I have expressed my opinion on this issue _ad nauseum_... and you have expressed yours... which I find offensively dismissive and racist... so why don't we cut to the chase and quit discussing the WHY's of black voting behavior and get to
> the bottom line?   what does the GOP intend to DO about the fact that 90% of blacks vote for democrats... other than continue to ineffectively WHINE about it as you have done here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what you have done "ad nauseum" was repeat that more blacks vote democratic and never once offered an opinion as to why.
> 
> And when I say "many" I mean many, not 10 percent you ignorant fuck!
Click to expand...


your use of the word "many" is imprecise.  "Many" blacks do not hold your opinion unless the word means less than 10%  We have already established that 90% of blacks do, in fact, vote for democrats.

and I HAVE offered my opinion as to why blacks or anyone else for that matter might chose to vote for the democratic party.  

my question to you is... again... what are you gonna DO about it other than whine?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> bolded word actually means *"<10% of total" *in the above paragraph.
> 
> And suffice it to say that I have expressed my opinion on this issue _ad nauseum_... and you have expressed yours... which I find offensively dismissive and racist... so why don't we cut to the chase and quit discussing the WHY's of black voting behavior and get to
> the bottom line?   what does the GOP intend to DO about the fact that 90% of blacks vote for democrats... other than continue to ineffectively WHINE about it as you have done here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you have done "ad nauseum" was repeat that more blacks vote democratic and never once offered an opinion as to why.
> 
> And when I say "many" I mean many, not 10 percent you ignorant fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your use of the word "many" is imprecise.  "Many" blacks do not hold your opinion unless the word means less than 10%  We have already established that 90% of blacks do, in fact, vote for democrats.
> 
> and I HAVE offered my opinion as to why blacks or anyone else for that matter might chose to vote for the democratic party.
> 
> my question to you is... again... what are you gonna DO about it other than whine?
Click to expand...


My use of the word "many" was precisely the word I intended to use. Many blacks do share my opinion, but you refuse to acknowledge it. No we haven't established that fact, the fact is not every black person eligible to vote actually votes. So to say that 90 percent of them vote democratic is disingenuous.

And I don't recall you ever offering an opinion as to why blacks vote more often for Democratic nominees. 

What am I going to do about what exactly? Personally I don't care if the majority of the blacks stay ignorant about their own civil rights history. For all I care they can do exactly what LBJ stated he would have them do when he said  Ill have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years.  

http://www.factcheck.org/


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Lonestar, very, very few black Americans share your opinion.

Your opinion is racist, and it is built on a distortion of the facts.

Black Americans know that unAmerican folks like you are not their friends, so, yes, they are going to vote against candidates you support.  They would be stupid to do anything else.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Lonestar, very, very few black Americans share your opinion.
> 
> Your opinion is racist, and it is built on a distortion of the facts.
> 
> Black Americans know that unAmerican folks like you are not their friends, so, yes, they are going to vote against candidates you support.  They would be stupid to do anything else.



You've brought nothing but opinion to this discussion, I have brought historical facts and personal opinions from black Americans that support my position. 

Run along little one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Lonestar, very, very few black Americans share your opinion.
> 
> Your opinion is racist, and it is built on a distortion of the facts.
> 
> Black Americans know that unAmerican folks like you are not their friends, so, yes, they are going to vote against candidates you support.  They would be stupid to do anything else.



Jake, who first introduced Civil Rights Act? Who opposed it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.

Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I grew up with the lies that LBJ was a great Civil Rights Activist.

The ugly truth is that he was the one who killed Ike's Civil Rights Act so Southern Dems could keep stomping on black for 7 more years until LBJ could co-opt the Civil Rights movement


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.



Ike first introduced the Civil Rights Act, Liar

LBJ personally stopped it, Liar


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you have done "ad nauseum" was repeat that more blacks vote democratic and never once offered an opinion as to why.
> 
> And when I say "many" I mean many, not 10 percent you ignorant fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your use of the word "many" is imprecise.  "Many" blacks do not hold your opinion unless the word means less than 10%  We have already established that 90% of blacks do, in fact, vote for democrats.
> 
> and I HAVE offered my opinion as to why blacks or anyone else for that matter might chose to vote for the democratic party.
> 
> my question to you is... again... what are you gonna DO about it other than whine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My use of the word "many" was precisely the word I intended to use. Many blacks do share my opinion, but you refuse to acknowledge it. No we haven't established that fact, the fact is not every black person eligible to vote actually votes. So to say that 90 percent of them vote democratic is disingenuous.
> 
> And I don't recall you ever offering an opinion as to why blacks vote more often for Democratic nominees.
> 
> What am I going to do about what exactly? Personally I don't care if the majority of the blacks stay ignorant about their own civil rights history. For all I care they can do exactly what LBJ stated he would have them do when he said  Ill have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/
Click to expand...


90% of blacks who cast ballots, cast them for democrats.  That IS a fact... and, like I said, MANY is an extremely imprecise word.  

Many could be twenty.  Wow. Twenty black people buy your line of shit.  Congratulations.

Next, your powers of recollection leave something to be desired. 

And... if you don't CARE about the fact that 90% of black voters vote for democrats, why in the world do you spend a nanosecond of your life talking about the topic? Really.... quit posting on this thread if you don't CARE about it.  Life's way too short to spend any time thinking or talking about things that don't matter to us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar is a poseur who has been p'wnd.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.




Yes folks like me will demand blacks take responsibility for themselves and their families. They should be very afraid.

And you've brought no such evidence.

1. What Party was founded as the anti-slavery Party and fought to free blacks from slavery?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 2. What was the Party of Abraham Lincoln who signed the emancipation proclamation that resulted in the Juneteenth celebrations that occur in black communities today?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 3. What Party passed the Thirteenth, Fourteenth, and Fifteenth Amendments to the U. S. Constitution granting blacks freedom, citizenship, and the right to vote?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 4. What Party passed the Civil Rights Acts of 1866 and 1875 granting blacks protection from the Black Codes and prohibiting racial discrimination in public accommodations, and was the Party of most blacks prior to the 1960s, including Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, Sojourner Truth, Booker T. Washington, and Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 5. What was the Party of the founding fathers of the NAACP?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 6. What was the Party of President Dwight Eisenhower who sent U.S. troops to Arkansas to desegregate schools, established the Civil Rights Commission in 1958, and appointed Chief Justice Earl Warren to the U.S. Supreme Court which resulted in the 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision ending school segregation?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ]  b. Republican Party

 7.   What Party, by the greatest percentage, passed the Civil Rights Acts of the 1950s and 1960s?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 8. What was the Party of President Richard Nixon who instituted the first Affirmative Action program in 1969 with the Philadelphia Plan that established goals and timetables?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party

 9. What is the Party of President George W. Bush who appointed more blacks to high-level positions than any president in history and who spent record money education, job training and health care to help black Americans prosper?

            [ ] a. Democratic Party

            [ ] b. Republican Party


 10. What Party fought to keep blacks in slavery and was the Party of the Ku Klux Klan?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 11. What Party from 1870 to 1930 used fraud, whippings, lynching, murder, intimidation, and mutilation to get the black vote, and passed the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws which legalized racial discrimination and denied blacks their rights as citizens?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 12. What was the Party of President Franklin D. Roosevelt and President Harry Truman who rejected anti-lynching laws and efforts to establish a permanent Civil Rights Commission?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 13. What was the Party of President Lyndon Johnson, who called Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. that [N-word] preacher because he opposed the Viet Nam War; and President John F. Kennedy who voted against the 1957 Civil Rights law as a Senator, then as president opposed the 1963 March on Washington by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. after becoming president and the FBI investigate Dr. King on suspicion of being a communist?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 14. What is the Party of the late Senators Robert Byrd who was a member of the Ku Klux Klan, Ernest Fritz Hollings who hoisted the Confederate flag over the state capitol in South Carolina while governor, and Ted Kennedy who called black judicial nominees Neanderthals while blocking their appointments?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 15. What was the Party of President Bill Clinton who failed to fight the terrorists after the first bombing of the World Trade Center in 1993, sent troops to war in Bosnia and Kosovo without Congressional approval, vetoed the Welfare Reform law twice before signing it, and refused to comply with a court order to have shipping companies develop an Affirmative Action Plan?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 16. What is the Party of Vice President Al Gore whose father voted against the Civil Rights Acts of the 1960s, and who lost the 2000 election as confirmed by a second recount of Florida votes by the Miami Herald and a consortium of major news organizations and the ruling by the U.S. Civil Rights Commission that blacks were not denied the right to vote?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party

 17. What Party is against school vouchers, against school prayers, and takes the black vote for granted without ever acknowledging their racist past or apologizing for trying to expand slavery, lynching blacks and passing the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws that caused great harm to blacks?

            [ ] a. Republican Party

            [ ] b. Democratic Party


NOTE: All answers are "b."


----------



## Lonestar_logic

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> your use of the word "many" is imprecise.  "Many" blacks do not hold your opinion unless the word means less than 10%  We have already established that 90% of blacks do, in fact, vote for democrats.
> 
> and I HAVE offered my opinion as to why blacks or anyone else for that matter might chose to vote for the democratic party.
> 
> my question to you is... again... what are you gonna DO about it other than whine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My use of the word "many" was precisely the word I intended to use. Many blacks do share my opinion, but you refuse to acknowledge it. No we haven't established that fact, the fact is not every black person eligible to vote actually votes. So to say that 90 percent of them vote democratic is disingenuous.
> 
> And I don't recall you ever offering an opinion as to why blacks vote more often for Democratic nominees.
> 
> What am I going to do about what exactly? Personally I don't care if the majority of the blacks stay ignorant about their own civil rights history. For all I care they can do exactly what LBJ stated he would have them do when he said  Ill have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90% of blacks who cast ballots, cast them for democrats.  That IS a fact... and, like I said, MANY is an extremely imprecise word.
> 
> Many could be twenty.  Wow. Twenty black people buy your line of shit.  Congratulations.
> 
> Next, your powers of recollection leave something to be desired.
> 
> And... if you don't CARE about the fact that 90% of black voters vote for democrats, why in the world do you spend a nanosecond of your life talking about the topic? Really.... quit posting on this thread if you don't CARE about it.  Life's way too short to spend any time thinking or talking about things that don't matter to us.
Click to expand...


Show that the 90 percent voting rate among blacks has been consistent over the course of say 30 years and not just the last few election cycles, and you may have a legitimate claim.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar is a poseur who has been p'wnd.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar is a poseur who has been p'wnd.



You're a fucking retard that obviously doesn't know the meaning of the word poseur.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hey, poseur, more than 93% of black Americans disagree with you, bub.

You have nothing more to add.  Move along.  You have lost.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, poseur, more than 93% of black Americans disagree with you, bub.
> 
> You have nothing more to add.  Move along.  You have lost.



Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My use of the word "many" was precisely the word I intended to use. Many blacks do share my opinion, but you refuse to acknowledge it. No we haven't established that fact, the fact is not every black person eligible to vote actually votes. So to say that 90 percent of them vote democratic is disingenuous.
> 
> And I don't recall you ever offering an opinion as to why blacks vote more often for Democratic nominees.
> 
> What am I going to do about what exactly? Personally I don't care if the majority of the blacks stay ignorant about their own civil rights history. For all I care they can do exactly what LBJ stated he would have them do when he said  Ill have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of blacks who cast ballots, cast them for democrats.  That IS a fact... and, like I said, MANY is an extremely imprecise word.
> 
> Many could be twenty.  Wow. Twenty black people buy your line of shit.  Congratulations.
> 
> Next, your powers of recollection leave something to be desired.
> 
> And... if you don't CARE about the fact that 90% of black voters vote for democrats, why in the world do you spend a nanosecond of your life talking about the topic? Really.... quit posting on this thread if you don't CARE about it.  Life's way too short to spend any time thinking or talking about things that don't matter to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show that the 90 percent voting rate among blacks has been consistent over the course of say 30 years and not just the last few election cycles, and you may have a legitimate claim.
Click to expand...


Nah, you made the claim from the beginning, so you can provide the info.  You will fail at your goals as you have this entire thread.  If you can't provide the numbers and the sources, then you fail in your question.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You have lost Lonestar, and your blustering can do nothing about it.

More than 90% of blacks generally vote Democratic.

Don't like it?  No one cares.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  The fella's entertaining, if nothing else.  There are some profound,* profound *flaws in his arguments, but it gives one a few things to chew on.
> 
> What he spends virtually no time on is the Democratic and Republican parties of today.  The entire thing focuses on the past, including quite a bit that precedes the founding of the modern two parties; As far back as Jefferson.  He dissects Jefferson's views as some being "The Democratic side of him" and others being "The Republican side," a concept among several I found laughable in the film.
> 
> Good watch though, definitely entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really profound flaws? Care to address some of those profound flaws that came from the perspective of a black man on the black race as to why they still vote for democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All he did for 20 minutes was call his own race a bunch of fucking retards who're easily manipulated. Then again, he's kinda light- maybe he just meant the *field ******** were stupid?
Click to expand...


yawn


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.



*Or folks like you
Starkey is not a common name even on a discussion board.
So jake I must ask why do you have the same last name as a known skinhead racist?*

Meet Jesse Edward Starkey. He was arrested shortly after midnight on Saturday and charged with aggravated assault, assault, DUI driving, and accident involving damage to vehicle. As you can see, he makes his politics very clear.

I figure once the police officer sees "Aryan Warrior" tattoed on your forehead, certain assumptions are going to be made and you're not going to get a break on the arrest. 

I don't know what all the other symbolism means, but I'm assuming Jesse isn't an Ian Johnson fan. I wonder how he'll get along with his cell mates? I hope they're white.
IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of blacks who cast ballots, cast them for democrats.  That IS a fact... and, like I said, MANY is an extremely imprecise word.
> 
> Many could be twenty.  Wow. Twenty black people buy your line of shit.  Congratulations.
> 
> Next, your powers of recollection leave something to be desired.
> 
> And... if you don't CARE about the fact that 90% of black voters vote for democrats, why in the world do you spend a nanosecond of your life talking about the topic? Really.... quit posting on this thread if you don't CARE about it.  Life's way too short to spend any time thinking or talking about things that don't matter to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show that the 90 percent voting rate among blacks has been consistent over the course of say 30 years and not just the last few election cycles, and you may have a legitimate claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you made the claim from the beginning, so you can provide the info.  You will fail at your goals as you have this entire thread.  If you can't provide the numbers and the sources, then you fail in your question.
Click to expand...


I have never made any such claim. I have acknowledged the fact that blacks overwhelmingly vote democratic, You on the other hand keep throwing up this 90 percent bullshit. So the burden of proof is on you to show that this pattern has been consistent with black Americans and not merely a short lived fad that has only occured in a few election cycles.  But you and I both know the reason you can't because the facts will not support the claim.

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> You have lost Lonestar, and your blustering can do nothing about it.
> 
> More than 90% of blacks generally vote Democratic.
> 
> Don't like it?  No one cares.



So what? Assuming your right and not making shit up, 90 percent of blacks voted for the Democrats in a few election cycles, that proves nothing. The historical facts are that the Republican party has done more for black Americans than have the Democrats. You can't argue the history. Just look at the history of the Ku Klux Klan and you'll find they were the enforcement arm of the Democratic party. 

Read a history book every now and then or just stay ignorant your entire, it's your choice.


----------



## JBeukema

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you refuse to acknowledge the reason why they vote the way they do. How convenient.
> 
> You are one ignorant fuck and apparently you plan on staying that way. Good luck with it, I hope ignorance and stupidity works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I simply refuse to accept your racist opinion as to the reason they vote the way they  do.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> 90%
> 
> FACT
> 
> what you gonna DO about it?  that's the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you refuse to accept my opinion, which is shared by many black Americans and you refuse to offer your own opinion. So suffice it to say you do not have an opinion of your own and you ignore the opinions of black Americans that have seen thru the lies and deceptions of the Democratic party. At least you acknowledged that you choose to remain ignorant.
Click to expand...


So, basically your assertion boils down to 'see, even the few negroes that overcome their race's inferior mental capacity realize the rest are retarded'?


----------



## JakeStarkey

See, you admit your racist position, and we can dismiss you as a white-ass cracker, the equivalent of a Big Fitz or bigrebnc1775.  Step into the gutter as you betters pass you by, son, step off.  The only retard here, JB, is you.  But we have been through this before, and a retard like just can see that you are retarded.  Buh bye, tardo.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost Lonestar, and your blustering can do nothing about it.
> 
> More than 90% of blacks generally vote Democratic.
> 
> Don't like it?  No one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Assuming your right and not making shit up, 90 percent of blacks voted for the Democrats in a few election cycles, that proves nothing. The historical facts are that the Republican party has done more for black Americans than have the Democrats. You can't argue the history. Just look at the history of the Ku Klux Klan and you'll find they were the enforcement arm of the Democratic party.
> Read a history book every now and then or just stay ignorant your entire, it's your choice.
Click to expand...


Try that nonsense in any history course in any college or university in the land, and you will get an F hands down.

You, right along with JB below, are simply tool crackers for the GOP establishment.


----------



## maineman

Lonestar_logic said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My use of the word "many" was precisely the word I intended to use. Many blacks do share my opinion, but you refuse to acknowledge it. No we haven't established that fact, the fact is not every black person eligible to vote actually votes. So to say that 90 percent of them vote democratic is disingenuous.
> 
> And I don't recall you ever offering an opinion as to why blacks vote more often for Democratic nominees.
> 
> What am I going to do about what exactly? Personally I don't care if the majority of the blacks stay ignorant about their own civil rights history. For all I care they can do exactly what LBJ stated he would have them do when he said  &#8220;I&#8217;ll have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years&#8221;.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of blacks who cast ballots, cast them for democrats.  That IS a fact... and, like I said, MANY is an extremely imprecise word.
> 
> Many could be twenty.  Wow. Twenty black people buy your line of shit.  Congratulations.
> 
> Next, your powers of recollection leave something to be desired.
> 
> And... if you don't CARE about the fact that 90% of black voters vote for democrats, why in the world do you spend a nanosecond of your life talking about the topic? Really.... quit posting on this thread if you don't CARE about it.  Life's way too short to spend any time thinking or talking about things that don't matter to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show that the 90 percent voting rate among blacks has been consistent over the course of say 30 years and not just the last few election cycles, and you may have a legitimate claim.
Click to expand...


this article is on point:

African American Voting Patterns: Black Voting Demographics 2008 Democratic Primary Statistics


_"The United States Census reported that 58 % of African Americans were voting in the presidential election of 1964. *African Americans were voting Democratic 82% of the time. This number would swell to 92 % by 1968. With the exception of the 1972, 1984, and the 1992 elections Blacks would continue to give at least 80% of their collective votes to the Democratic presidential candidate *says Minion K.C. Morris in African Americans and Political Participation."_

that means 1964, 1968, 1976, 1980, 1988, 1996, 2000, 2004 AND 2008 where AT LEAST 80% of blacks voted for the democrat.  That is certainly more than the "last few election cycles", wouldn't you say?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I simply refuse to accept your racist opinion as to the reason they vote the way they  do.
> 
> big difference.
> 
> 90%
> 
> FACT
> 
> what you gonna DO about it?  that's the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you refuse to accept my opinion, which is shared by many black Americans and you refuse to offer your own opinion. So suffice it to say you do not have an opinion of your own and you ignore the opinions of black Americans that have seen thru the lies and deceptions of the Democratic party. At least you acknowledged that you choose to remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, basically your assertion boils down to 'see, even the few negroes that overcome their race's inferior mental capacity realize the rest are retarded'?
Click to expand...


No, not neccesarily.


----------



## JBeukema

JakeStarkey said:


> See, you admit your racist position, and we can dismiss you as a white-ass cracker, the equivalent of a Big Fitz or bigrebnc1775.  Step into the gutter as you betters pass you by, son, step off.  The only retard here, JB, is you.  But we have been through this before, and a retard like just can see that you are retarded.  Buh bye, tardo.







I'm not the one saying that blacks are too stupid to vote for anyone except masta- that's Lonestar and the others


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yeah, Lonestar, that is what you are arguing for; don't deny it.


----------



## JBeukema

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost Lonestar, and your blustering can do nothing about it.
> 
> More than 90% of blacks generally vote Democratic.
> 
> Don't like it?  No one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Assuming your right and not making shit up, 90 percent of blacks voted for the Democrats in a few election cycles, that proves nothing. The historical facts are that the Republican party has done more for black Americans than have the Democrats. You can't argue the history. Just look at the history of the Ku Klux Klan and you'll find they were the enforcement arm of the Democratic party.
> Read a history book every now and then or just stay ignorant your entire, it's your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that nonsense in any history course in any college or university in the land, and you will get an F hands down.
> 
> You, right along with JB below, are simply tool crackers for_* the GOP establishment*_.
Click to expand...






Clearly, you've never read any of my posts


----------



## JakeStarkey

JBeukema said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you admit your racist position, and we can dismiss you as a white-ass cracker, the equivalent of a Big Fitz or bigrebnc1775.  Step into the gutter as you betters pass you by, son, step off.  The only retard here, JB, is you.  But we have been through this before, and a retard like just can see that you are retarded.  Buh bye, tardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one saying that blacks are too stupid to vote for anyone except masta- that's Lonestar and the others
Click to expand...


I wish you would take a class in logic, math, or philosophy, as well as read Aristole's _Ars Poetica_.  You have real issues with satire and organization of thought.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JBeukema said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Assuming your right and not making shit up, 90 percent of blacks voted for the Democrats in a few election cycles, that proves nothing. The historical facts are that the Republican party has done more for black Americans than have the Democrats. You can't argue the history. Just look at the history of the Ku Klux Klan and you'll find they were the enforcement arm of the Democratic party.
> Read a history book every now and then or just stay ignorant your entire, it's your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try that nonsense in any history course in any college or university in the land, and you will get an F hands down.
> 
> You, right along with JB below, are simply tool crackers for_* the GOP establishment*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you've never read any of my posts
Click to expand...


JB, you write a lot of the time like a GOP tool.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost Lonestar, and your blustering can do nothing about it.
> 
> More than 90% of blacks generally vote Democratic.
> 
> Don't like it?  No one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Assuming your right and not making shit up, 90 percent of blacks voted for the Democrats in a few election cycles, that proves nothing. The historical facts are that the Republican party has done more for black Americans than have the Democrats. You can't argue the history. Just look at the history of the Ku Klux Klan and you'll find they were the enforcement arm of the Democratic party.
> Read a history book every now and then or just stay ignorant your entire, it's your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try that nonsense in any history course in any college or university in the land, and you will get an F hands down.
> 
> You, right along with JB below, are simply tool crackers for the GOP establishment.
Click to expand...


In other words you choose to stay ignorant. Duly noted.

Oh but you're not racist, you just call white folks "crackers" as an endearment. 

You're a typical liberal racist fuck.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Yeah, Lonestar, that is what you are arguing for; don't deny it.



Use the quote feature when addressing me so there will no confusion as to what the fuck you're rambling on about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> See, you admit your racist position, and we can dismiss you as a white-ass cracker, the equivalent of a Big Fitz or bigrebnc1775.  Step into the gutter as you betters pass you by, son, step off.  The only retard here, JB, is you.  But we have been through this before, and a retard like just can see that you are retarded.  Buh bye, tardo.



*Or folks like you
Starkey is not a common name even on a discussion board.
So jake I must ask why do you have the same last name as a known skinhead racist?*

Meet Jesse Edward Starkey. He was arrested shortly after midnight on Saturday and charged with aggravated assault, assault, DUI driving, and accident involving damage to vehicle. As you can see, he makes his politics very clear.

I figure once the police officer sees "Aryan Warrior" tattoed on your forehead, certain assumptions are going to be made and you're not going to get a break on the arrest. 

I don't know what all the other symbolism means, but I'm assuming Jesse isn't an Ian Johnson fan. I wonder how he'll get along with his cell mates? I hope they're white.
IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance


----------



## JBeukema

JakeStarkey said:


> JB, you write a lot of the time like a GOP tool.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not SPEAKING for anyone*.... what I said is clearly common knowledge... and their voting record obviously backs me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> If you want to know what black people think, ask a white liberal.  If the black person thinks differently that what the white liberal says he should, he's an Uncle Tom or Aunt Jemima.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%.  that ain't horseshit.  them's the facts.... read 'em and weep.
Click to expand...


...says the white liberal who dismisses conservative views from blacks as "propaganda".


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman's comment reveals a hateful, inner turmoil over the issue of race.


Big talk from a kid whose only experience with blacks is the lawn service who take care of daddy's yard.


----------



## daveman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman's comment reveals a hateful, inner turmoil over the issue of race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance
Click to expand...




Jake, something you need to tell us, boy?


----------



## daveman

Lonestar_logic said:


> The Democratic Partys strategy of using handouts to garner the black votes, while working to keep blacks mired in poverty, was described as plantation politics by President Barack Obama on page 147 of his book Dreams From My Father.


I can't WAIT to see how this is spun!


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> How subtle the racism has become on the Right....



It can't match the subtlety of the racism on the Left.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man.  You can't possibly succeed on your own.  It's not your fault, though...The Man has kept you down.  Here, let us white liberals help you.  But not _too_ much."


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> I think I'll skip pages 5-44;
> 
> 
> I don't suspect they contain anything other than more gross stupidity and subtle racism



Might want to check this one out.  Obama his own self confirms what the conservatives have been saying.


----------



## daveman

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Lonestar, very, very few black Americans share your opinion.
> 
> Your opinion is racist, and it is built on a distortion of the facts.
> 
> Black Americans know that unAmerican folks like you are not their friends, so, yes, they are going to vote against candidates you support.  They would be stupid to do anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've brought nothing but opinion to this discussion, I have brought historical facts and personal opinions from black Americans that support my position.
> 
> Run along little one.
Click to expand...

Now, now, don't forget:  Jake's opinion IS fact.  Just ask him!


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.


How does it make you feel to know Obama agrees with us and not you?


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> Many could be twenty.  Wow. Twenty black people buy your line of shit.  Congratulations.



President Obama buys it.  That means you think he's stupid, right?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Step into the gutter as you betters pass you by, son, step off.



Or...what?


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you admit your racist position, and we can dismiss you as a white-ass cracker, the equivalent of a Big Fitz or bigrebnc1775.  Step into the gutter as you betters pass you by, son, step off.  The only retard here, JB, is you.  But we have been through this before, and a retard like just can see that you are retarded.  Buh bye, tardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one saying that blacks are too stupid to vote for anyone except masta- that's Lonestar and the others
Click to expand...

Obama says it.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> JB, you write a lot of the time like a GOP tool.



But, if you were a member of the GOP, wouldn't you see that as a good thing?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

daveman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman's comment reveals a hateful, inner turmoil over the issue of race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, something you need to tell us, boy?
Click to expand...


Maybe it's shut him up.


----------



## William Joyce

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks like me will demand blacks take responsibility for themselves and their families. They should be very afraid.
> 
> And you've brought no such evidence.
> 
> 1. What Party was founded as the anti-slavery Party and fought to free blacks from slavery?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 2. What was the Party of Abraham Lincoln who signed the emancipation proclamation that resulted in the Juneteenth celebrations that occur in black communities today?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 3. What Party passed the Thirteenth, Fourteenth, and Fifteenth Amendments to the U. S. Constitution granting blacks freedom, citizenship, and the right to vote?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 4. What Party passed the Civil Rights Acts of 1866 and 1875 granting blacks protection from the Black Codes and prohibiting racial discrimination in public accommodations, and was the Party of most blacks prior to the 1960s, including Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, Sojourner Truth, Booker T. Washington, and Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 5. What was the Party of the founding fathers of the NAACP?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 6. What was the Party of President Dwight Eisenhower who sent U.S. troops to Arkansas to desegregate schools, established the Civil Rights Commission in 1958, and appointed Chief Justice Earl Warren to the U.S. Supreme Court which resulted in the 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision ending school segregation?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ]  b. Republican Party
> 
> 7.   What Party, by the greatest percentage, passed the Civil Rights Acts of the 1950s and 1960s?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 8. What was the Party of President Richard Nixon who instituted the first Affirmative Action program in 1969 with the Philadelphia Plan that established goals and timetables?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 9. What is the Party of President George W. Bush who appointed more blacks to high-level positions than any president in history and who spent record money education, job training and health care to help black Americans prosper?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 
> 10. What Party fought to keep blacks in slavery and was the Party of the Ku Klux Klan?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 11. What Party from 1870 to 1930 used fraud, whippings, lynching, murder, intimidation, and mutilation to get the black vote, and passed the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws which legalized racial discrimination and denied blacks their rights as citizens?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 12. What was the Party of President Franklin D. Roosevelt and President Harry Truman who rejected anti-lynching laws and efforts to establish a permanent Civil Rights Commission?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 13. What was the Party of President Lyndon Johnson, who called Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. that [N-word] preacher because he opposed the Viet Nam War; and President John F. Kennedy who voted against the 1957 Civil Rights law as a Senator, then as president opposed the 1963 March on Washington by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. after becoming president and the FBI investigate Dr. King on suspicion of being a communist?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 14. What is the Party of the late Senators Robert Byrd who was a member of the Ku Klux Klan, Ernest Fritz Hollings who hoisted the Confederate flag over the state capitol in South Carolina while governor, and Ted Kennedy who called black judicial nominees Neanderthals while blocking their appointments?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 15. What was the Party of President Bill Clinton who failed to fight the terrorists after the first bombing of the World Trade Center in 1993, sent troops to war in Bosnia and Kosovo without Congressional approval, vetoed the Welfare Reform law twice before signing it, and refused to comply with a court order to have shipping companies develop an Affirmative Action Plan?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 16. What is the Party of Vice President Al Gore whose father voted against the Civil Rights Acts of the 1960s, and who lost the 2000 election as confirmed by a second recount of Florida votes by the Miami Herald and a consortium of major news organizations and the ruling by the U.S. Civil Rights Commission that blacks were not denied the right to vote?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 17. What Party is against school vouchers, against school prayers, and takes the black vote for granted without ever acknowledging their racist past or apologizing for trying to expand slavery, lynching blacks and passing the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws that caused great harm to blacks?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 
> NOTE: All answers are "b."
Click to expand...


But you see how none of this amounts to anything.  White cons are always pointing to this like a child points to his shit in the potty:  yes, yes, all true.  But it's shit.

The truth is that blacks aren't going to vote Republican because they see that as "white", and they want to stay black.  Not really much more complicated than that.  Policy differences make only the barest difference.

Ever hear the radio interviews Howard Stern did in Harlem during the 2008 election?  They'd preface questions with, "So what do you think of Obama's running mate, Sarah Palin?"  Blacks would answer, "Well, you know, that's great."


----------



## JBeukema

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> How subtle the racism has become on the Right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't match the subtlety of the racism on the Left.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man.  You can't possibly succeed on your own.  It's not your fault, though...The Man has kept you down.  Here, let us white liberals help you.  But not _too_ much."
Click to expand...




You're the ones who insist that, not only are the dems manipulating the blacks, but the blacks, but the blacks will never be smart enough to figure it out


----------



## JBeukema

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll skip pages 5-44;
> 
> 
> I don't suspect they contain anything other than more gross stupidity and subtle racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to check this one out.  Obama his own self confirms what the conservatives have been saying.
Click to expand...

Post 666? 

If Obama thinks the dems are manipulating the stupid blacks, why's he a democrat and continuing the same policies?

Maybe it's only the ones darker than himself that he's talking about? I guess those stupid field ******* will always be below house negroes like himself


----------



## cad

how is it possible that obama still has a 90% approval rate among blacks, when his overall approval rating is near 40%?


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> How subtle the racism has become on the Right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't match the subtlety of the racism on the Left.  "There, there, Mr. Black Man.  You can't possibly succeed on your own.  It's not your fault, though...The Man has kept you down.  Here, let us white liberals help you.  But not _too_ much."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the ones who insist that, not only are the dems manipulating the blacks, but the blacks, but the blacks will never be smart enough to figure it out
Click to expand...

Obama figured it out.


----------



## JBeukema

So Obama figured it out and then joined the evil White man in continuing the same policies?

Let me guess: the old house ******/field ****** thing?


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll skip pages 5-44;
> 
> 
> I don't suspect they contain anything other than more gross stupidity and subtle racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to check this one out.  Obama his own self confirms what the conservatives have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post 666?
> 
> If Obama thinks the dems are manipulating the stupid blacks, why's he a democrat and continuing the same policies?
> 
> Maybe it's only the ones darker than himself that he's talking about? I guess those stupid field ******* will always be below house negroes like himself
Click to expand...

You're desperate to make this a race issue, but it isn't, really.  It's an exploitation issue.

Democrats exploit blacks.  Seems like a lot of blacks like to get exploited.


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> So Obama figured it out and then joined the evil White man in continuing the same policies?
> 
> Let me guess: the old house ******/field ****** thing?



*yawn*  No, the old "get people to vote Democrat by any means possible" thing.  

Everything Obama does is intended to get D votes or pay back D supporters.  The interests of the nation come in a distant second.


----------



## JBeukema

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to check this one out.  Obama his own self confirms what the conservatives have been saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Post 666?
> 
> If Obama thinks the dems are manipulating the stupid blacks, why's he a democrat and continuing the same policies?
> 
> Maybe it's only the ones darker than himself that he's talking about? I guess those stupid field ******* will always be below house negroes like himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're desperate to make this a race issue, but it isn't, really.  It's an exploitation issue.
> 
> Democrats exploit blacks.  Seems like a lot of blacks like to get exploited.
Click to expand...



You said it's not a race issue and then proceeded to make it a race issue


----------



## JBeukema

daveman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama figured it out and then joined the evil White man in continuing the same policies?
> 
> Let me guess: the old house ******/field ****** thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*  No, the old "get people to vote Democrat by any means possible" thing.
> 
> Everything Obama does is intended to get D votes or pay back D supporters.  The interests of the nation come in a distant second.
Click to expand...


The cons here keep saying the blacks are too stupid to figure it out- that's the entire point the OP tries to make for twenty minutes. The racism is in the OP and in all the posts praising the guy in the video for being a smart negro and trying to enlighten the rest of his race


----------



## maineman

daveman said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> If you want to know what black people think, ask a white liberal.  If the black person thinks differently that what the white liberal says he should, he's an Uncle Tom or Aunt Jemima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90%.  that ain't horseshit.  them's the facts.... read 'em and weep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says the white liberal who dismisses conservative views from blacks as "propaganda".
Click to expand...


liar

I didn't "dismiss" anyone's views, and I merely pointed out that Ms.King's views were posted on a site whose purpose was to promote pro-black-republican propaganda.

when are you EVER gonna grow a set?


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 666?
> 
> If Obama thinks the dems are manipulating the stupid blacks, why's he a democrat and continuing the same policies?
> 
> Maybe it's only the ones darker than himself that he's talking about? I guess those stupid field ******* will always be below house negroes like himself
> 
> 
> 
> You're desperate to make this a race issue, but it isn't, really.  It's an exploitation issue.
> 
> Democrats exploit blacks.  Seems like a lot of blacks like to get exploited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said it's not a race issue and then proceeded to make it a race issue
Click to expand...

No.  It could be any group that could be assigned a pigeonhole.  That's what happens when you practice identity politics.  You see people as a bloc, not as individuals.  

And when they escape from the pigeonhole you've assigned them to, you get hateful.


----------



## daveman

JBeukema said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama figured it out and then joined the evil White man in continuing the same policies?
> 
> Let me guess: the old house ******/field ****** thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*  No, the old "get people to vote Democrat by any means possible" thing.
> 
> Everything Obama does is intended to get D votes or pay back D supporters.  The interests of the nation come in a distant second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The cons here keep saying the blacks are too stupid to figure it out*- that's the entire point the OP tries to make for twenty minutes. The racism is in the OP and in all the posts praising the guy in the video for being a smart negro and trying to enlighten the rest of his race
Click to expand...

I haven't said that, so I have no obligation to defend it.  Take it up with somebody else.


----------



## daveman

maineman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90%.  that ain't horseshit.  them's the facts.... read 'em and weep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the white liberal who dismisses conservative views from blacks as "propaganda".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar
> 
> I didn't "dismiss" anyone's views, and I merely pointed out that Ms.King's views were posted on a site whose purpose was to promote pro-black-republican propaganda.
> 
> when are you EVER gonna grow a set?
Click to expand...

Horseshit.  You're lying your ass off.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

William Joyce said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks like me will demand blacks take responsibility for themselves and their families. They should be very afraid.
> 
> And you've brought no such evidence.
> 
> 1. What Party was founded as the anti-slavery Party and fought to free blacks from slavery?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 2. What was the Party of Abraham Lincoln who signed the emancipation proclamation that resulted in the Juneteenth celebrations that occur in black communities today?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 3. What Party passed the Thirteenth, Fourteenth, and Fifteenth Amendments to the U. S. Constitution granting blacks freedom, citizenship, and the right to vote?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 4. What Party passed the Civil Rights Acts of 1866 and 1875 granting blacks protection from the Black Codes and prohibiting racial discrimination in public accommodations, and was the Party of most blacks prior to the 1960s, including Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, Sojourner Truth, Booker T. Washington, and Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 5. What was the Party of the founding fathers of the NAACP?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 6. What was the Party of President Dwight Eisenhower who sent U.S. troops to Arkansas to desegregate schools, established the Civil Rights Commission in 1958, and appointed Chief Justice Earl Warren to the U.S. Supreme Court which resulted in the 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision ending school segregation?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ]  b. Republican Party
> 
> 7.   What Party, by the greatest percentage, passed the Civil Rights Acts of the 1950s and 1960s?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 8. What was the Party of President Richard Nixon who instituted the first Affirmative Action program in 1969 with the Philadelphia Plan that established goals and timetables?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 9. What is the Party of President George W. Bush who appointed more blacks to high-level positions than any president in history and who spent record money education, job training and health care to help black Americans prosper?
> 
> [ ] a. Democratic Party
> 
> [ ] b. Republican Party
> 
> 
> 10. What Party fought to keep blacks in slavery and was the Party of the Ku Klux Klan?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 11. What Party from 1870 to 1930 used fraud, whippings, lynching, murder, intimidation, and mutilation to get the black vote, and passed the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws which legalized racial discrimination and denied blacks their rights as citizens?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 12. What was the Party of President Franklin D. Roosevelt and President Harry Truman who rejected anti-lynching laws and efforts to establish a permanent Civil Rights Commission?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 13. What was the Party of President Lyndon Johnson, who called Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. that [N-word] preacher because he opposed the Viet Nam War; and President John F. Kennedy who voted against the 1957 Civil Rights law as a Senator, then as president opposed the 1963 March on Washington by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. after becoming president and the FBI investigate Dr. King on suspicion of being a communist?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 14. What is the Party of the late Senators Robert Byrd who was a member of the Ku Klux Klan, Ernest Fritz Hollings who hoisted the Confederate flag over the state capitol in South Carolina while governor, and Ted Kennedy who called black judicial nominees Neanderthals while blocking their appointments?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 15. What was the Party of President Bill Clinton who failed to fight the terrorists after the first bombing of the World Trade Center in 1993, sent troops to war in Bosnia and Kosovo without Congressional approval, vetoed the Welfare Reform law twice before signing it, and refused to comply with a court order to have shipping companies develop an Affirmative Action Plan?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 16. What is the Party of Vice President Al Gore whose father voted against the Civil Rights Acts of the 1960s, and who lost the 2000 election as confirmed by a second recount of Florida votes by the Miami Herald and a consortium of major news organizations and the ruling by the U.S. Civil Rights Commission that blacks were not denied the right to vote?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 17. What Party is against school vouchers, against school prayers, and takes the black vote for granted without ever acknowledging their racist past or apologizing for trying to expand slavery, lynching blacks and passing the Black Codes and Jim Crow laws that caused great harm to blacks?
> 
> [ ] a. Republican Party
> 
> [ ] b. Democratic Party
> 
> 
> NOTE: All answers are "b."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you see how none of this amounts to anything.  White cons are always pointing to this like a child points to his shit in the potty:  yes, yes, all true.  But it's shit.
> 
> The truth is that blacks aren't going to vote Republican because they see that as "white", and they want to stay black.  Not really much more complicated than that.  Policy differences make only the barest difference.
> 
> Ever hear the radio interviews Howard Stern did in Harlem during the 2008 election?  They'd preface questions with, "So what do you think of Obama's running mate, Sarah Palin?"  Blacks would answer, "Well, you know, that's great."
Click to expand...


You call it shit because you're a racist fuck that refuses to acknowledge facts.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or folks like you
> Starkey is not a common name even on a discussion board.
> So jake I must ask why do you have the same last name as a known skinhead racist?*
> 
> Meet Jesse Edward Starkey. He was arrested shortly after midnight on Saturday and charged with aggravated assault, assault, DUI driving, and accident involving damage to vehicle. As you can see, he makes his politics very clear.
> 
> I figure once the police officer sees "Aryan Warrior" tattoed on your forehead, certain assumptions are going to be made and you're not going to get a break on the arrest.
> 
> I don't know what all the other symbolism means, but I'm assuming Jesse isn't an Ian Johnson fan. I wonder how he'll get along with his cell mates? I hope they're white.
> IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance
Click to expand...


Starkeys of a feather


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CrusaderFrank said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have brought historical fact *and balanced, nuanced analysis *that completely defeats your position, Lonestar.
> 
> Blacks have every right to be afraid of folks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or folks like you
> Starkey is not a common name even on a discussion board.
> So jake I must ask why do you have the same last name as a known skinhead racist?*
> 
> Meet Jesse Edward Starkey. He was arrested shortly after midnight on Saturday and charged with aggravated assault, assault, DUI driving, and accident involving damage to vehicle. As you can see, he makes his politics very clear.
> 
> I figure once the police officer sees "Aryan Warrior" tattoed on your forehead, certain assumptions are going to be made and you're not going to get a break on the arrest.
> 
> I don't know what all the other symbolism means, but I'm assuming Jesse isn't an Ian Johnson fan. I wonder how he'll get along with his cell mates? I hope they're white.
> IdaBlue: He Never had A Chance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkeys of a feather
Click to expand...


yep


----------

